# What did you do to your TT today?



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

From a thread of the same name from the Corrado forum.
I just debadged (except for the rings) and installed new parking light LED replacements.
Next up, new (to me) wheels, a chip and new plugs.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

installing stoptech stage II on saturday.... all i got..


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (thenamescolby)*

put my boost gauge in about a week ago








put my euro plate back on the front because i have my full license now










_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 8:15 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (ShockwaveCS)*

about to fill in a MASSIVE hole under the hood


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (cincyTT)*

drove it


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

put washer fluid in it.
Figured out how bad it was going to be to get that mess out of my way to do plugs. (do you need any special tools to pull the coils?)
Figured out where I can put my Fuel Pressure Gauge from ECS-Tuning... Not alot of space.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_about to fill in a MASSIVE hole under the hood

very nice!








as for me... i realized i am finally sick enough of the sway bar bushings to replace them, am about to get the wheel bearing changed, and im going finalize wheel plans.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (scoTT la rock)*

Mods within a week


----------



## dale55 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

Left it sitting in the garage and rode the motorcycle to work to save gas!
dale


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

bought it last weekend, had problems cause the title is from cali. and i'm in PA so got that squared away. hopefully getting inspected today and i'm off to volksfest tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MR GIGGLES (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (dubdub13)*

not doing anything to her today but tomorrow i will be installing my boost gauge and 4bar


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (MR GIGGLES)*

Ran to Autozone and grabbed a set of Bosch Icons.................they are a night and day diff.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_about to fill in a MASSIVE hole under the hood

that's been a myth for aeons








aaanywho, got 4 major mods in the next 2 weeks. that **** put a hole in my bank account


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (.klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.klipse* »_
that's been a myth for aeons










Im taking my ac compressor that just arrived down to the shop in a few.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (golfzex)*

...OMG
Tonight, Eurotreffen at Bradenton dragstrip. Will make a pass or 2, I guess...










_Modified by TTracing at 12:05 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## ouTTie914 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

Last weekend change the transmission fluid, haldex fluid & filter, and removed the headlight reflector. Today she took a bath.








Pre-bath


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_From a thread of the same name from the Corrado forum.
I just debadged (except for the rings) and installed new parking light LED replacements.
Next up, new (to me) wheels, a chip and new plugs.
























Which LED's did u install and where did u get them from?


----------



## MkITT225 (Apr 5, 2008)

installed a new thermostat


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (MkITT225)*

vaccumed the carpets/mats


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
Which LED's did u install and where did u get them from?

They were just a replacement for the stock H6W bulbs. I got them from aceparts.com in England.
They seem to work just fine and were cheaper than the H6W bulbs I could find.
Also - 2 weeks ago: Changed Haldex filter and fluid but had a heckuva time getting the fluid in there...it kept wanting to shoot right back out the drain hole.
I also changed my oil (AMSOIL baby).

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 8:17 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

Let it rest while I drove my '69 Camaro


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (M this 1!)*

What kind of Camaro? Whats it got under the hood? I need pics dammit


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
Which LED's did u install and where did u get them from?

42DD has a set of LEDs for your rear license plate for c h e a p


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (.klipse)*

ordered new tires for the wheels im gonna order monday

























_Modified by Blue20thAE at 11:49 AM 4-26-2008_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (Blue20thAE)*

Got my audio quality issues figured out on my still in progress car pc today - GLI was causing horrible drops in frequencies.


----------



## FT_MYERS_TT (Jan 23, 2008)

Changed my Haldex fluid


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (FT_MYERS_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FT_MYERS_TT* »_Changed my Haldex fluid

How did that go? I had an issue of it squirting back out at me while trying to fill. Are you supposed to leave the inspection plug out while filling to give the air somewhere to go?


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

Blew out my right front tire after hitting a nice sharp pothole!!!! Those 40 series tires can't take much...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (Alan_G_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alan_G_1.8T* »_Blew out my right front tire after hitting a nice sharp pothole!!!! Those 40 series tires can't take much...

I did that myself a couple months ago...I had 45's on, too...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (l88m22vette)*

It's a '69 coupe with the original 350 and original stick. my dad ordered it when i was conceived and i was brought home from the hospital in it. then i brought my 2 kids home from the hospital in it. thing is great.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (l88m22vette)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (M this 1!)*

Wow, thats about the best car story I've ever heard. Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also, you're lucky you live in California, that thing would have completely rusted away in the snowbelt


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_ It's a '69 coupe with the original 350 and original stick. my dad ordered it when i was conceived and i was brought home from the hospital in it. then i brought my 2 kids home from the hospital in it. thing is great. 

Nice car.
Today for my TT: Wash, claybar, polish and wax...THEN it started snowing.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

Thursday stripped all the unecessary parts off, put in my race brake pads and loaded her up. Friday - ran it on the track all day. Had a guy in an E46 M3 ask me why it was so fast







(running 100 octane and pulling on him on the straights) Saturday had to replace the hardwire cord on my Passport 8500 which for some reason took a dump right before driving home from the track friday night and unpacked my oil cooler and remote oil filter kit. Sunday, put all the necessary parts back in, swapped my race pads out and street pads in, test fit the oil cooler (looks like it's gonna fit) and gave it a thorough washing. Today - order new Nitto NT-01's for the track as my Hankooks finally showed their cords to me on the last run on Friday.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? ([email protected])*

Joe, what oil cooler did you ordered?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (TTracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTracing* »_ Joe, what oil cooler did you ordered?

Mocal 235 16 row with lightweight racing hose, remote oil filter housing and Canton Mecca 6 in screw on filter.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? ([email protected])*

Installed 15mm spacers on the rear wheels! Looks great! A very subtle improvement.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (DnA-TT)*

I finally put the battery back in and drove it to work....






















haven't driven it in about 2 and a half weeks...


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (LuisVton)*

stopped driving it


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

changed my spark plugs....they were horrid.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_changed my spark plugs....they were horrid.

Doin' those right after I change my fuel filter. I plan on getting those done today.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_
Doin' those right after I change my fuel filter. I plan on getting those done today.

Same here, only after I chip it (this weekend??)


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Yesterday tried to crank it and the battery is dead....







Haven't moved it in a while.....I guess I have to junk it now!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

Got my intake and catch can on, but now I need to repair the vacuum crap under the intake manifold cause I have a CEL from breaking a lot of it


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_Yesterday tried to crank it and the battery is dead....







Haven't moved it in a while.....I guess I have to junk it now!































Junk it due to a dead batttery??


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Washed and vacuumed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif De-greased the engine. Also cleaned the windows.
Ah...feels good to look at a clean TT. We had a sprinkle of rain then a bunch of dust blowing around. My car looked like a leopard w/ all those damn spots!


----------



## magic_hobo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

I hit it and swore at it because the instrument cluster is starting to take a ****


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

I washed off 9 eggs that were pelted at it.
Then later in the day just gazed in AWW at the damage the eggs caused.
So painful!!!
Wish people weren't such cowards and instead of throwing them at my car just tried throwing them at me. (wouldn't go over as well for the culprit.)


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (nasTTy)*

I'm giving my car a nice wash/clay/prep polish/wax today and am doing a quick vacuum today.
Woohooo sunny and 64 degrees, it's nice out!








P.S. The A4 forum is dead on Vortex, I just wanted to say hi haha


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I chipped mine today (InMotion) and swapped out the spark plugs for one heat range colder.
It now officially goes like hell.
Next up, new (to me) wheels.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Phrost)*

Hi Phrost


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Errrric, I miss the TT forum here... nobody goes in the A4 forum, I have to hang out at AudiZine instead!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Phrost)*








to that. How about audiworld? Wouldn't that be better?

...or, you could pick up a 180q and BT it for cheap







That's give you an excuse to come back









And, I cleaned my engine bay tonight, and tomorrow is the outside




_Modified by l88m22vette at 10:37 PM 5-4-2008_


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I can't stand AudiWorld's forum layout... I refuse to go there


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Swapped wheels to 18" x 8" and put 20 mm spacers in the back. Was going to put 15mm spacers in the front, but I need to get the right size bolts.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Phrost)*

I hear that Phrost


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Took my buffer/polisher to the outside. waxed n fresh'r n errrr.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Put on those 15mm spacers on the front.
Tonight - smoke Lamin-X on the tails.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

got my windows tinted


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

audiforums.com > whoretex > audizine.com > audiworld.com > honda-tech.com


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (.klipse)*

It really depends on which car you drive when it comes to what forum is best.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Phrost)*

Changed my plugs a couple of days ago. I'm not sure when they were changed last (maybe 20K ago? Previous owner probably had it done at the 40K service.). They weren't bad, but I didn't waste my time/$ with the change. Plus, it allowed the TT and I to bond.








I called a friend about the damn fuel filter. He explained how the quick disconnect works...I'll give that another go this afternoon. 
I'm gonna look for some ramps and a torque wrench this afternoon, too. I've been wanting both of those for a while. If all goes well, I'm going to install the ECS poly dogbone mounts today, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

I just ordered poly FSB bushings to fix the creaking in my front suspension and a Neuspeed Rear Stabilizer Bar from TTStuff. Also got an air filter/cabin filter... timing belt, haldex, and oil being changed this Wednesday. Hopefully after all this I can recover financially and work on getting a DP/Exhaust and chip for the summer!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_It really depends on which car you drive when it comes to what forum is best.

Agreed. The Vortex has a pretty good Corrado forum that is VERY active.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Oil change - Castrol Syntec 5w-40
Fuel Filter change
Poly inserts for dog bone
Paid somebody to do 'em for me.








Don't have a good place to dispose of oil (yet...);
Couldn't get the f*$%King quick disconnects on the fuel filter;
Got the dog bone off no problem, but couldn't get the center bolt out (I think that woulda needed some air tools and/or a vice...neither of which I have)
Glad it's done. I like the shop: Got a recommendation for a great VW/Audi shop from a local. Turns out...the Audi division is visible from my porch!







Makes me feel good, in case I ever have to leave it over night. I'm rollin' up on 60K, so I'm trying to space out the stuff a little. I think I'll go for a Haldex and brake fluid change next. Then, TB/WB/etc.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Cleaned my MAF.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Changed up the air intake. Took the top part of the stock box off leaving the bottom part installed (mainly to revert back to stock when going to the dealer







) installed a K&N cone filter and now it goes whoooooosh pshhhhh


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_Couldn't get the f*$%King quick disconnects on the fuel filter; 

Don't worry - many a seasoned mechanic have broken them trying to get them off. I had someone else do it as well - actually when I had my TB done - did'nt cost me anymore.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks, Joe. My man-pride took a little blow from the fuel filter...I don't feel so bad, now.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

FINALLY got the parts together that i ordered. got the neuspeed 22mm front sway and a 1/2 kmac kit, both going in this week along with oil change, plug change, and alignment. 
my front sway is creaky as hell and im tired of hitting it with silicone spray to make the sound go away- time to cure it once and for all and upgrade in the process...
i was debating for a while whether to get the kmac or not because my drop is mild and there isnt THAT much neg camber, but the look has been bothering me, and i might as well save my tires a little more.
i seem to do mods in spurts usually when its time for an oil change, so the next episode after this one will be another oil change, haldex change, maybe some spacers, replace windshield (slightly cracked. thanks winter!) and finally get the driver's door latch sensor replaced...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

someone hit me the last week of april......dropped her off at the body shop on the 12th of may and i am getting her back today


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

congrats now u get to enjoy the TT with the nice weather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (chrislups)*

TT will get cleaned up and hopefully detailed between tonight and tomorrow morning. On Thursday - it will go in for new bushes in the rear position the front control arms. The ones I have in now are the MKII oem's and they are toast. Been in for about 1.5 years and 12 track days - went in with the Decons. Don't know why they are in such bad shape - but could have not been installed correctly or just bad bushes to start with. I've got Powerflex Poly's to go in - even though i've always advocated not using them - I figured I'd give them a try since OEM's don't seem to last that long either. Powerflex poly's are much nicer than the ECS (crap) or Prothane in that they have a metal plate bonded to the top lip which is wide - much wider than the ECS or Prothanes. We'll see how they work. Some have had issues with fitment (control arm is too thick for the bush) others have not. I'll have a set of OEM's with me just in case they don't fit.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just picked my TT up from the shop, got the timing belt changed, haldex fluid/filter, coolant system flush and an oil change while it was there. $1163.38








It's running great now though and I'm not driving around paranoid that my engine is going to "explode" at any moment. I was at 63,061 miles and had a whirring noise coming from the timing belt side that is now gone - it was probably the tensioner or water pump as I suspected. 
Now I get to complete my carputer installation this weekend and hopefully I'm good for a few thousand miles so I can stop spending money fixing it and get it chipped, exhaust, suspension work, etc....!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

got to drive my car today (first time since sept). However the head was loud as hell and we are going to replace the lifters since the old ones seem to not be doing so well. But at ~7psi, the car pulled about the same as it use to at ~18psi.








Still have a few bugs to work out before i take it home for good.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_got to drive my car today (first time since sept). However the head was loud as hell and we are going to replace the lifters since the old ones seem to not be doing so well. But at ~7psi, the car pulled about the same as it use to at ~18psi.








Still have a few bugs to work out before i take it home for good. 

Finally!


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_got to drive my car today (first time since sept). However the head was loud as hell and we are going to replace the lifters since the old ones seem to not be doing so well. But at ~7psi, the car pulled about the same as it use to at ~18psi.








Still have a few bugs to work out before i take it home for good. 

thats great news brother glad to hear she is almost there!! time for some pix and vids of the finished product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

Just go look at my AF gallery, its the same but covered in dust








When the car is running like it should, the shop wants to put it on the dyno to get the a/f set so i should have some numbers also. Not going to boost to much since the injectors are so freaking small. May only run 14-17psi @4bar


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Glad to hear you're making progress after such a long wait.














But on a different note any of you see this intake? looks pretty sweet but I'm sticking with the one I have... Any pics of this on a TT???


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

ANOTHER paint can intake?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_Glad to hear you're making progress after such a long wait.














But on a different note any of you see this intake? looks pretty sweet but I'm sticking with the one I have... Any pics of this on a TT???









that looks like a nice intake. cheaper than gruppe m?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

that intake must be cheaper than a gruppe M $800
it's clear that they're admirers of their product
since it looks a lot like it.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_that intake must be cheaper than a gruppe M $800
.

yup ebay $250 obo


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (chrislups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislups* »_congrats now u get to enjoy the TT with the nice weather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks.....she looks beautiful.....the body shop did an EXECELLENT job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*updates*

the roof racks....








got em off ebay, I only put them on when I'm going to use them cause they make a ton of noise up there.
the EVOMS v'flow installed, it's a nice piece, the billet parts are perfect
everything is a SNUG fit and fits perfect.
















this is the INA street density mount.... doesn't look like much but it's very worth while if you ask me.








The V'flow you can't hear at idle... but as soon as you're done with 1st gear you really hear the DV go PSSSSHHHHHT! The car sounds great with the intake.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

What'd I do today?








more to come in a thread soon.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Tinted my tails with Lamin-x. Still have small bubbles, but those will subside in due time.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_Tinted my tails with Lamin-x. Still have small bubbles, but those will subside in due time.

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

I dunno, the Misimoto intake looks cheapo...also, here is the GruppeM for $469 http://setuning.com/ecom/ecaud.../1589 Its not cheap, but at least its not $800


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_What'd I do today?
more to come in a thread soon.

Spent all day thinking about lowering your car?


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

Changed spark plugs to the NGK BK7RE's, next week I might be doing the Heldax fluid and finally getting around to installing my Dension Gateway 100 for my iPod.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Just swapped out my MAF sensor for one that doesn't give false readings.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

changed my spark plugs to the new pulse plugs and swapped out my fuel filter for the 3rd time in 2 weeks.. due to water in fuel i picked up on last tank... sucked ballz.. but the pulse plugs make the car idle.. so smooth.. and seems to make the power come on slightly faster about as strong as before.. but seems like it comes in like 100 or 200 rpms sooner.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*

FINALLY GOT A/C!!! My compressor went out awhile before my engine build and got a nice used compressor but after the engine was installed they found out the connectors were differnt. So today i had to remove part of the sai so i could cut and solder on the old connector. Kind of cramped but i managed. Then i did one of those self a/c kits and it works great now.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I dunno, the Misimoto intake looks cheapo...
 
Well there aren't a whole lot of aftermarket intakes in that style and that price range (250-300) 
You can be the judge of which looks cheaper...this at $320 shipped








or this at $265 shipped


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re:*

Limped it back to "those guys"...


_Modified by TTracing at 5:43 PM 6-2-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Re: (TTracing)*

DAMN!!!











































clean the TT up last night...... Drove to work today.... car got too hot for my tastes..... temp gauge got over the tick past half way ...




























stayed there until I was free from traffic.....






















Things I have replaced, Thermostat, water pump, temp sensor, fan control module......





























fans are working so either my cluster is taking a crap (pixel in middle are almost gone) or I have other issues




































I swear if this car wasn't pretty I would of dumped it long ago..... How the hell can my 1986 Scirocco run cooler than this new tech pig






















end rant


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Morio)*

Have you checked your actual temperatures with the AC controls/diags?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Re: (bauch1425)*

If you're sitting still or in extreme heat one tick past half isn't anything to worry about...


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_I can't stand AudiWorld's forum layout... I refuse to go there









X2 ...its crap for a layout


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Had a head on colision with a cat*

Did some interior work


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Had a head on colision with a cat (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

And had a head colision with a cat yesterday morning on the highway on my way to work


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Had a head on colision with a cat (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiannosTT225Q Roadster* »_And had a head colision with a cat yesterday morning on the highway on my way to work
























I did, I did taw a putty tat








Pretty lame I know but I noticed that air freshener earlier and couldn't resist...anyway any damage?


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Had a head on colision with a cat (turbott920)*

Quite a lot of damage as it seems. Includes cracked bumper, broken a/c line, broken wing splasher, the fmic touched the radiator and gave it a tiny dent. 
The bottom engine bay cover (close to the street) was off due to draining the oil from the oil pan yesterday and refilling it. That allowed the little kitty to touch the a/c line and the pulleys.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Had a head on colision with a cat (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

And for your next mod


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## cdoug3 (May 29, 2007)

*Re:*

Installed DEFCONS, rear powerflex bushings, wired Battery disconnect switch,installed oil cooler, painted R32 throttle body, coolant reservoir... and RECEIVED ENGINE







!
Next up: Receipt of turbo, Water/meth injection, Intake Manifold, misc parts and then installation!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Had a head on colision with a cat (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiannosTT225Q Roadster* »_And had a head colision with a cat yesterday morning on the highway on my way to work.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cdoug3)*

I can't wait to see that engine put together cdoug - its already sexier than mine


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Had a head on colision with a cat (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_










The cat that jumped in front of me was black. 
I burried him properly, despite what will cost me to repair the car.
So mine wasnt free


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Finally got time to install my Sirius radio. Settled with a $10 cassatte adapter for now since i dont have the $150 for a nice ipod + imput connector as of yet. Still need to also hardwire in the power source since i dont like using the cig hole for power
If it cools down enough, i may go out and pull the 35# counter weight today also


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Finally got time to install my Sirius radio. Settled with a $10 cassatte adapter for now since i dont have the $150 for a nice ipod + imput connector as of yet. Still need to also hardwire in the power source since i dont like using the cig hole for power
If it cools down enough, i may go out and pull the 35# counter weight today also

what are you using for hardwiring? 
the route I went ended up bringing unwanted background noise in when its being charged (this is for a Zune)... need to find a diff adapter. 
also I have the audio going into my head unit through just a mini jack to RCA connection.. and I really like it. I much prefer the interface of my Zune to the one on my head unit. 


_Modified by cdougyfresh at 2:57 PM 6-6-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

cdoug3, how hard was it to remove the CD changer? That looks to be the perfect spot for an Odyssey battery


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

I wouldnt put a battery in the cd changer slot. You need to vent the battery and running that line would be a little hard. Plus having the weight up front isnt that bad when you remove ~30lbs with the battery.

_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
what are you using for hardwiring? 
the route I went ended up bringing unwanted background noise in when its being charged (this is for a Zune)... need to find a diff adapter. 
also I have the audio going into my head unit through just a mini jack to RCA connection.. and I really like it. I much prefer the interface of my Zune to the one on my head unit. 

_Modified by cdougyfresh at 2:57 PM 6-6-2008_

Im using a cassette adapter for now. I want the same RCA connection as what you have so i can just swap the jacks from sirius to ipod. I dont really think i will need the charger so i can save $60 that way also.
As for the charger, i havent got that far yet, still using the plug into the cig lighter. When i have a chance to hardwire that in, i will be much happier since i hate my ash tray flap open


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

So should I just use the stock battery box with the tiny battery, and hack the box so I can mount stuff?


----------



## cdoug3 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_cdoug3, how hard was it to remove the CD changer? That looks to be the perfect spot for an Odyssey battery










I contemplated installing the battery in the area where the cd changer was, I have a sealed AGM battery which fit with plenty of space to spare but considering the fact that I will probably need to replace the battery more frequently I decided to install the battery in the spare well and then the switch in the CD changer spot. The changer was not hard to remove at all. BTW I can get that little door closed with the switch in the on position.

Carl


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*some moon stuff...*

edit see next page for this post.....



_Modified by scoTT la rock at 4:17 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Programmed my HomeLink.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I unplugged my MAF. i think the new one I got is faulty (will VAG-com it tonight).


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

just bought a SEM intake manifold with 80mm TB.. 
NEED TO GET HOME NOW... ohh and bought CF door handles and shifter, that to


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Audi225)*

SEM = internet boner


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Got my A/C fixed.
w00t.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Beat the crap out of a 335 coupe


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

My stock DP finally met its maker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you did it. That cat is heavy as hell


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

Installed my Blue Haldex box...Hadlex service...New Flex disc and CV driveshaft joint...New rear rotors and pads...
Will be feeling better doing hard launches now as opposed to thinking its gonna grenade on me


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

Washed and waxed.
Seems so petty compared to the previous 2 posts.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Started on the interior. Going with black suede. It took some trial and error but I think I got the hang of it.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

1. Eliminted PS and A/C until I have time to swap in the extra rack and PS pump.
2. Broke yet ANOTHER w/m tee.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

changed the oil


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

Made a few fun purchases today. APR intake manifold with plate and TB, Scat Rods, Kinetics T3/T4 50 trim, water/meth injection kit, Siemens 630cc injectors, Walbro 255lphr Fuel pump kit, oil line kit, and my favorite GReddy Profec e-01 Boost controller 








Probably gonna have to put new tires on that list soon too


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

i posted about this a while back, but never followed up. some of you may question the motivations here because this is not for any performance gain whatsoever, but really my answer is uh, because it looks cool?








anyway, here are some shots of the moon equipment analog clock gauge that i built using the two outer pieces of a spare OEM vent pod, a black modshack adaptor ring, some silicone aquarium sealant, and the 2 metal L brackets that came with the moon clock. sorry some of these are blurry, the camera sucked!
here is the stuff i started with: moon shift knob, and all other items used for the clock...








i will spare you the details here, but here is a blurry pic of the clock installed in the vent ring:








and here we have the back view:








so here is a blurry one of old reliable that I already have on the other side, and I wanted it to match this one in a way but still stand out…








and volia, here she is installed for the test fit, and it fits like a glove! This baby was only about 100 bucks or so IIRC? yes, I know, the font is not the same as the rest of the gauges but whatever. it also has a white backlight which does kinda match the rest. the switch to change the time is going to be located directly below the bottom edge of the top of the dash, and it will look clean and hardly noticeable.








threw the moon ball on the shifter, and had to use one of the 4 thread-adaptor rings this came with… BTW this was only 25 bucks, i mean really how could i say no?
















and finally- here is the full impact. im a simple dude when it comes to mods, so for me I actually call this “done”. diamond plate aluminum floormats from a dude on vortex who sold his mark 1 TT and got a mark 2.








also, ive had my engine covers off the car since last fall, when I took them off and gave them all a fresh respray of krylon high-temp silver. They have been out in the garagein storage, and this month I finally pulled them out and finished it up using one-shot pinstriping enamel in process blue, with a mack lettering brush. again, a needless mod but I like the look… threw the moon stickers on for +25HP haha








kinda embarrassing here in this one because the freshly painted covers make the engine itself look dirty as hell. time to take them back off and give everything a nice detailing…








and finally here she is looking stock as a rock on the outside, but I actually like it that way for now…need some summer wheels and an exhaust, and im calling it done.








sorry to the admins and everyone here for the huge pics that are sucking up all the internet power!


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Finally got my Idaho plates. Kinda fun to see different plates on the car.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Installed an inline fuse on my boost gauge, just in case.
Also tweaked my fuel trim settings by using Unisettings to try to get rid of my 17743 errors.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Just got the cluster swapped.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Lost another 40lbs
Removed:
rear counter weight
crossover bar
n249 and n115 with bracket


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Got my floor mats redone


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

Haldex change last friday - first time i've done it myself - wasn't that bad.
LCA's are off and i'm rebonding the spherical bearings into the arms - as the adhesive failed, and based upon inspection - it didn't cure properly the first time. Arms go back in today.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Haldex change last friday - first time i've done it myself - wasn't that bad.

i had an issue with the fluid shooting back out as fast as I was trying to shoot it in.
I now have a 65535 VAGcom error when trying to read my Haldex unit.
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
Do you think that may be due to low fluid or just a fried out Haldex unit?
I have 110k miles on my TT.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
i had an issue with the fluid shooting back out as fast as I was trying to shoot it in.
I now have a 65535 VAGcom error when trying to read my Haldex unit.
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
Do you think that may be due to low fluid or just a fried out Haldex unit?
I have 110k miles on my TT.

Code is for the controller - not the fluid - BUT if you have too little fluid it might be malfunctioning.
In order to get as much fluid as I could - I use a piece of latex tubing that fit over the oil cartridge and right inside the drain/fill hole. Once all the fluid was in, i crimped the latex tubing, set down the oil cartridge and got the plug. This allowed me to pull out the tubing, cover the hole and then insert the plug. Sure some came out, but not that much. Just to be sure - i'd try drain/refill and clear the code and see if it comes back.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Changed my oil, installed my TIP, and made fun of my friends Corolla, all while hungover








ps: I HATE those goddamn one-use OEM hose clamps


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_ps: I HATE those goddamn one-use OEM hose clamps








those are the times when I'm glad I have like 50 differently sized standard screwdrivers


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Phrost)*

Brad, whats up? Still enjoying the A4? Any mods yet?


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

*This thread is now called, "What did you do to your A4 today?"*

_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Brad, whats up? Still enjoying the A4? Any mods yet?









Of course foo! All the usual that I had on the TT, plus I decided to try out a test pipe which was a great idea. Just got wheels on last week, but I am still trying to find time to install my suspension.
Picture is 'shopped because oem sport suspension is too 4x4 to post up here
















*This thread is now called, "What did you do to your TT today" again*


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_*This thread is now called, "What did you do to your A4 today?"*

Of course foo! All the usual that I had on the TT, plus I decided to try out a test pipe which was a great idea. Just got wheels on last week, but I am still trying to find time to install my suspension.
Picture is 'shopped because oem sport suspension is too 4x4 to post up here
















*This thread is now called, "What did you do to your TT today" again*


Didn't realize that was you, saw this car a few times...think I even saw it a couple days ago.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Didn't know we had any other TT enthusiasts in my area








Oh, and remember my threads about my dump tube I had on my TT? Well it's going on my A4 to pair up with my test pipe. Sucka is gonna be loud! Mmm I can't wait


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_Didn't know we had any other TT enthusiasts in my area








Oh, and remember my threads about my dump tube I had on my TT? Well it's going on my A4 to pair up with my test pipe. Sucka is gonna be loud! Mmm I can't wait 









Or you can just sell it to me since I will be putting a new turbo back on in the next week or so anyway.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
Or you can just sell it to me since I will be putting a new turbo back on in the next week or so anyway.









I would, but it's really scraped up from my TT being so low before... and I really want to see what it will sound like on a 2.0T with a test pipe







They're fairly cheap if you want a new one though, I just had Exhaust Pros (off Lime Kiln) weld mine in for about $50 or so I think


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re:*

installed the rear coils and finally had some time to detail the car.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

reinstalled my rear bumper , side skirts and votex front lip that were sent to be repainted .


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_
I just had Exhaust Pros (off Lime Kiln) weld mine in for about $50 or so I think

sweet, thanks for the tip.
Edit: Today, lets see, got the bumper, headlights, dual sidemounts, CAI, turbo, exhaust mani, intake mani, head, battery, battery tray, and about a million other things taken off...not that I started it all today but I finally got all that off today! 











_Modified by turbott920 at 7:37 PM 8-8-2008_


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

i think your missing some bolts in there.... thats all


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Are you doing rods with the block in the car?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

pulled out the rear perches today in the coils and was able to go a little lower.. not low enough though


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Are you doing rods with the block in the car?

yes and AEB head swap
Tyring to be ready in time for Treffen but I here the drag strip is like an hour drive from the show







plus I don't think I will have sufficient break in time by then either









_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_pulled out the rear perches today in the coils and was able to go a little lower.. not low enough though









it's never low enough









_Quote, originally posted by *fijitt* »_i think your missing some bolts in there.... thats all



















_Modified by turbott920 at 12:23 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

A few comparison pics

boost controller








water/meth








stock intercooler next to Spearco 3.5" core








Stock throttle body compared to new TB (note, not actual TB I will be using but same size)








stock intake runner compared to big port/AEB runner








another intake comparison








and stock K04 next to Kinetics 50 trim w/ .63ar (shoulda taken another pic to show length comparison, turbo is waaaaaaay bigger)








still waiting for rods, head, wastegate and TIP, still on the to do list is make exhaust, DP, and IC piping (not looking good for my Aug. 16 deadline)


_Modified by turbott920 at 7:15 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

I tinted the taillights. I'll do the wetsanding tomorrow to get rid of the imperfections.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Matt336)*

Very nice, my friend







Are you going with black rings in the rear too?


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (turbott920)*

What intake manifold is that? Is that the manifold that mates up w/ the AEB head?
I know it's a bit of a thread hijack, but I'm still not sure where AEB heads come from (GTI? 2.0T?)


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

98 passat 1.8t


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Re: (vr6power !)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6power !* »_installed the rear coils and finally had some time to detail the car.

























Mate,you've got the stance absolutely nailed there,what coillies you running?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_What intake manifold is that? Is that the manifold that mates up w/ the AEB head?
I know it's a bit of a thread hijack, but I'm still not sure where AEB heads come from (GTI? 2.0T?) 

Yes, it's an APR big port intake made for AEB/ported head and AEB comes from 97-99.5 A4's and passats


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Detailed inside and out of car, including engine bay !
Also installed Boost gauge
(bad pics from blackberry)


















_Modified by -TT- at 6:13 PM 8-10-2008_


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: (country boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *country boy* »_
Mate,you've got the stance absolutely nailed there,what coillies you running?










haha, thanks maye.... running FK's silverline X.


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Re: (vr6power !)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6power !* »_

haha, thanks maye.... running FK's silverline X.









I'm running the FK highsports myself they seem to be pretty good for the money about £420 over here.Have you wound them right down at the back and how much more have you got left in the front??










_Modified by country boy at 9:21 AM 8-11-2008_


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: (country boy)*

yeah .. rears are all the way down and fronts have 2 inches of threads left.
love your car !


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vr6power !)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6power !* »_yeah .. rears are all the way down and fronts have 2 inches of threads left.
love your car !









Perches are still in on that setup tho, correct?


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: (turbott920)*

yep.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Re: (vr6power !)*

Blacked out my front rings! (and i didn't even take them off the grille!







)

Just waiting on my TIP/Intake then I'll post again


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Dropped the car off at the shop, 60K on the odo, so:
Timing belt, water pump, tensioner, etc. Haldex oil & filter. Coolant flush. Brake fluid flush. Install Goodrich stainless brake lines.
I'll feel better after getting this stuff done. After this...I can start modding again. (Well, I did get at least one mod in there.







I'll report on the brake lines when I get it back from the shop.)


_Modified by DnA-TT at 3:13 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Continued test fitting a almost drop in air to water intercooler set up for the 180








Nothing like having a 600hp core with no extra piping and .2psi drop


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Continued test fitting a almost drop in air to water intercooler set up for the 180








Nothing like having a 600hp core with no extra piping and .2psi drop









pics yet?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

I posted some pics of the inside of the ic on AF, but like i said there, i dont want to just give away my idea so others can just reverse engineer them. When im done, ill post some pics, but not give everything away on how its installed. Will however post some info on it when i get it all up and running. Plus since im using such a large radiator, water temps shouldnt be an issue, they rad is about 4x bigger than other "aftercooler" kits.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_I posted some pics of the inside of the ic on AF, but like i said there, i dont want to just give away my idea so others can just reverse engineer them. When im done, ill post some pics, but not give everything away on how its installed. Will however post some info on it when i get it all up and running. Plus since im using such a large radiator, water temps shouldnt be an issue, they rad is about 4x bigger than other "aftercooler" kits.















cool, saw the pics on AF...Post up temp read outs and things of that nature and that's good enough for me...Good job on taking needed thing into your own hands. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Picked car up from shop. I feel good about getting all that maintenance done.
My right front parking lamp is out, though...damn!t. It lit up when I picked it up from the shop (I checked) and it's not working now. My left side melted through it's holder, so I wonder if that's what happened on the right side.


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

Same thing happened to me recently i picked my car up and noticed the light out it just ended up being a fuse though so i would check that 1st


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (chrislups)*

The BF and I put my new wheels on last night.....I will take some pictures tomorrow so you guys can check it out and let me know what you think







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Swapped out my old, dead Haldex unit for a new (to me) Blue Haldex unit. It wasn't TOO difficult.
Now I just have to deal with a window that goes down by itself sometimes. It's just maddening.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Well it was 3 days - but I got my new speakers and amp in - along with a non functional Parrot CK 3000 evo bluetooth unit. 
Started on Friday am with the intent of installing my 4 channel amp and 4 speakers. I also wanted to install my Parrot CK3000 evolution bluetooth setup. Since i've got the aftermarket deck already it seemed like a simple install. Taking the TT apart wasn't bad. Most time spent figuring out where to run the wires and locate the amp. Amp went in the side compartment where the bose was - fun stuffing a JL Audio 300/4 there. Speakers were also JL Audio and all bolted right in the factory location using the factory screws with only a slight mod to the tweeter housing for the front speaker - cutting a notch so they would snap right in the factory holder.
Rear speakers the same thing - bolted right in the factory speaker mounts.
Got it all wired and tested and found out the 4 channel RCA had a bad channel so off to the stereo store to buy a new rca cable. Tested out and everything was working fine.
Now the bluetooth. Couldn't get it to work to save my life. Wiring diagrams were not really clear. The amp threw a curve in and no matter how I hooked it up I couldn't get it to give me sound through the speakers. So I left the wiring in and will attempt to figure it out some other time.
To top it off the battery is too weak to start the car so it's charging overnight.
What a long three days............


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
Now I just have to deal with a window that goes down by itself sometimes. It's just maddening.

UPDATE: And now the window is stuck in the down position. Looks like I get to make a boat payment for the dealer.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
UPDATE: And now the window is stuck in the down position. Looks like I get to make a boat payment for the dealer.























The door panel comes off with one screw! I'd take it off and see what is wrong before spending the cash at the dealer.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bad = curbed my front passenger wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Good = finally got the correct Boxster calipers, its brake project time in next weekend


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Bad = curbed my front passenger wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
































_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
Good = finally got the correct Boxster calipers, its brake project time in next weekend

Cool deal on the brakes...would be even cooler if you make a parts list and maybe even a DIY guide.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_Cool deal on the brakes...would be even cooler if you make a parts list and maybe even a DIY guide.









I plan on it


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Here are some preliminary pics:
















The parts needed are:
* Mk1 Porsche Boxster (986) front calipers, Porsche parts numbers 986.351.421, 986.351.422 - they are Brembo 1pc 4-piston aluminum calipers, as opposed to the stock steel 2pc 2-piston calipers. I got them from German Auto Parts Distributors, an awesome source - 706-865-5200. Ask for Joe. I received the calipers in that condition








* (optional) 986 replacement hardlines and bleeder valves - Pelicanparts.com
* Pure Motorsports 986 carriers (with carrier to steering knuckle bolts)
* Hawk HPS pads (or whichever you like)
- Boxster front pad #: HB289F.610
- Audi 225TT rear pad #: HB364F.587
* (optional) SS front/rear brake lines (with spring clips) - ECS
* Boxster caliper-specific banjo bolts (different thread pitch than VAG) - ECS
* New plain, vented replacement rotors for 225 - I will have to see about braking bias, if I need more rear I'll get slotted rotors or a proportioning valve - MJM Autohaus (cheapest I could find)
* Brake fluid - I'm going to use Motul RBF600...I was going to use ATE Superblue, but that will eat up seals - I'll also remember to bleed the clutch!
I also picked up an N249-delete resistor. I was going to get another for the SAI delete, but its more complicated because of flow codes and the like. The N249 is simple, you unbolt it from the valve cover, run a vac line from the intake mani to the DV, cap any extra vac sources, and soldier the resistor to the N249 plug prongs. I'm going to be as clean as possible







:










_Modified by l88m22vette at 9:24 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## Riblish10 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how does the door panel come off


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Riblish10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Riblish10* »_how does the door panel come off

http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The door panel comes off with one screw! I'd take it off and see what is wrong before spending the cash at the dealer.

Yeah, I know. I'm pretty sure it's that microswitch that indicates the window position. I just don't want to deal with it after spending quality time this weekend tossing in that blue Haldex unit. I used to take the door panel off my Corrado on a regular basis.
I guess you can call me lazy this one time. I figure if I screw up that switch, I'll have to do it over again. If THEY screw it up, I make THEM do it over.
I figure I saved $500 or so slapping in the Blue Haldex...oh well.


_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 8:12 AM 9-22-2008_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, the dealer couldn't find anything wrong with the window and just "reprogrammed" it (which I did numerous times).
They also checked out the wiring in the door and going to the body. Nothing wrong there.
I had them put in a headlight switch - I'd have done it myself, but I couldn't remove the old switch. Apparently all the prongs were broken a stuck in the old switch and the Audi tech had a heack of atime getting the old one out.
I thought that would fix the issue of having my HLs cut out every so often, but it didn't. Not sure what that's about but at least now I don't have "always on" fog lights.
I also used Unisettings to boost my torque at idle and change the fuel trim to try to get rid of an irritating 17443 CEL error. I got rid of the error in the low gears, but still get it in the higher gears - usuallly going up a slight incline at about 2700 RPM.
Yes, I've investigated this issue, too. Not sure how to fix it, but I'm gonna get a new CTS tonight. I already have a new MAF. Of course, I don't get that error if i unplug the MAF, so...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

I sometimes have a problem with my drivers side HL going on (takes a few tries with the switch)...I'm going to clean the HID contacts...maybe try that?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

just finished the Haldex filter and fluid change


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I sometimes have a problem with my drivers side HL going on (takes a few tries with the switch)...I'm going to clean the HID contacts...maybe try that?

Ooh, good idea.
Tonight: Swapped out my old Coolant Temp Sensor for a new green top one (They are freaking expensive now).
Dismantled and greased up my DV.
I also cleared a few codes using my VAGcom and tweaked my torque settings using Unisettings.
I'm trying to get rid of a pesky 17743 error that is driving me nuts - I get the "hard limp" with the fuel cut out while driving.
Grrr.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Just installed a "Husky air compressor filter" catch can.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

And now installed a Jetex dual muffler system and 3.2 valance.
Sweet.


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (TTracing)*

INstalled OSIR carbon fibre/aluminum strut mount caps. Cheap upgrade me likes.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (LuisVton)*

OSIR sells something cheap?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (l88m22vette)*

Put my VTDA and DV relo back in after having the stock airbox and DV in for warranty service to replace my Seconday Air Injection Pump, Combi Valve and hose to the air box. It only took my dealer 3 times to get it fixed right


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (l88m22vette)*

I bought them for $70 Canadian


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Put my VTDA and DV relo back in after having the stock airbox and DV in for warranty service to replace my Seconday Air Injection Pump, Combi Valve and hose to the air box. It only took my dealer 3 times to get it fixed right









How are you still under warranty?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
How are you still under warranty?

CPO - car is an 03 and it's good until 12/09 or 100k - currently at 85k. I made sure to buy a CPO car because of the known problems with the TT. While I paid a bit more - it's certainly paid for itself since i've owned the car. I've had the following replaced under CPO:
In Dash CD
2 Secondary Air Injection Pumps
1 Combi Valve and hose
Turbo, exhaust manifold and oil lines
3 Instrument Clusters
Probably a couple little things as well.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Installed 19mm rear sway bar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bought the bar from OEMPlus and bought the Neuspeed poly bushings.
Start to finish - getting on the ramps to washing my hands and changing into clean clothes for the test drive - 2 hrs. Not too bad. Plus, nothing broke! :knock on wood:








There is significantly less space between the sway bar (where it mounts to the end links) and the drive shafts. There's about 1 finger's width of space. But, since these parts all move together, it should not be a problem.
I didn't really push it on the test drive since I'd had a beer during the install (and I'm a light weight); more than anything I wanted to make sure nothing clunked, squeaked, rattled, etc. I'll take it out today for a drive.


----------



## armaslc (Nov 20, 2008)

I put this on







"Diverter Valve" http://www.fluxmotoring.com/st...d=463


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Replaced my front brake pads, did the "brake wear sensor trick" and tossed on my winter wheels. Took a drive this morning with my summer wheels on and ended up sideways through a roundabout. Good thing there were no cars coming.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

changed the air filter to K&N!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

I bet that made a world of difference


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

Did the Haldex fluid and filter change. Started to take the Secondary Air Pump out........but got dark so put it back together. That is hopefully going to happend tomorrow.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Installed a Blue Flame system yesterday.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

dropped the car off today to my painted for a crazy two tone paint job, will post pics when the car is done


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

You should do a "Harlequin" TT.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

washed the car and pulled the haldex fuse for ****s and giggles.
1-2 gears are useless. LOL! i have to say, even spinning it rolls out compared to my RSX or my CRX when they lost traction.


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

Enjoyed it......


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (MKIIIGolfGTI)*

xAllofus







I totally think this thread should be stickied... IM Joe darrenbyrnes


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

Removed my Greddy catch can installed in 05, opened it up and found a whopping table spoon of oil, tip was totally dry this is with fine s/s screen as baffle. Real estates at a premium in here, my other c/can spliced in between pcv and intake is a keeper, the amount of krud & slime this thing captures is really impressive.


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

Took my Secondary Injection Air pump off and themostat out. I will put the newly bolted together SIA pump and new thermostat in tomorrow! Fun day! Hopefully the beast will sound better on cold start ups now!


----------



## mayfly (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (4mymalamute)*

finally installed my Forge TIP, 007 diverter valve and VTDA with low profile trim
Now I can hear my engine at least


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_xAllofus







I totally think this thread should be stickied... IM Joe darrenbyrnes









Done!
Also - I check my "Husky" catch can and don't see any oil/crud at all. I noticed that when I removed the PCV hose to install the catch can, it wasn't full of crud at all. I guess I have a good, functioning PCV system.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Cool cool...I can't wait to drain mine, I hope it fills a water bottle for the PITA it was


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Splice one in between pcv valve and intake and it will fill up, I run a metal pcv valve between catch can & intake so not to allow boost in to can. 303'd interior today, ah it was some thing to do.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TToxic)*

pcv valve (aka hockeypuck) = gone









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Yes, I know I need some superflex...do they make fuel-grade superflex?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Yeah I had my Greddy where yours is with no puck and picked up very little oil since early 05.In addition I've a small Jegs mounted on front intake, I took off bracket & plastic. This one goes in order, factory pcv valve,c/can,other side of c/can, metal pcv valve to intake this ones staying in it works like a charm. Whats Superflex?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TToxic)*

Superflex silicone hose


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_Splice one in between pcv valve and intake and it will fill up...

I have mine situated right before the pucklike PCV valve. It's the only way crud can get into the intake isn't it?


_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 1:30 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_xAllofus







I totally think this thread should be stickied... IM Joe darrenbyrnes









Joe said, "no."
Which is fine.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

booo!!


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Nope,you still will pull past pcv valve below intake. This isn't any thing new btw quite a few folks out there do place a c/can in this location it prevents fuel contamination and keeps out condensation. Proof of this is the milk shake that other wise would go in.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_Nope,you still will pull past pcv valve below intake. This isn't any thing new btw quite a few folks out there do place a c/can in this location it prevents fuel contamination and keeps out condensation. Proof of this is the milk shake that other wise would go in.























I have my catch can set up just like CincyTT has mentioned.
Catch Can info


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Thats just fine, this is in addtion. Do a search there was a guy that took some nice pics of all this not that long ago possibly 1.8t forum don't remember.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

slapped on a ebay verson of the forge 004
gettin the springs since the sping it came with is too stiff. and hardly vent at 20 psi
o and a bought that osir pedel... mann cant wait to start heal to toe down shiftin


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

Gave it a good wash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then parked it in the nicely organized garage. (Installed new shelving last weekend)


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

bought a turbo.... A REALLY *BIG* ONE!!!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

took it out for a spin , its has been in the garage since mid december.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Pulled the little snorkel off the airbox for a little more noise.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

My own version of daytime LED running lights. 
Don't think it's been done this way yet. Still deciding if I like them or not.
no mod to the headlight - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

cleaned the MAF, continued polishing the new wheels and tinted my sidemarkers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Did my taxes...and killed the mod bug for a while.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Fixed my exhaust leak.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Charisma)*

re-searched coilovers....and i will be purchasing a set this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got a few goodies for this season and i cant wait for them to go on


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_






















I have my catch can set up just like CincyTT has mentioned.
Catch Can info

Cincy, do you have to be logged in to see the links on the first page of that link?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

About 2 months ago: New clutch and flywheel.
/Thread resurrection!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Last month I put in the 034 Street density motor mounts and track density dog bone. Install was pretty easy. Noticed a bit crisper shifting.
However - I still have a downpipe rattle - and i'm thinking it's loose again or it's cracked. I really need to get it on a lift as I can't see well enough from below on my back. I've tried accessing the bolts from the top and bottom and it's just too tough with limited space.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I've tried accessing the bolts from the top and bottom and it's just too tough with limited space.

Up on a lift w/ a long extension is the way to go...we did it on jack stands and it was a pita...up in the air, still a pita but not back breaking.


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_Gave it a good wash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then parked it in the nicely organized garage. (Installed new shelving last weekend)

















How old is your GSP? mine is almost 3 now. best dogs ever!!!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
Up on a lift w/ a long extension is the way to go...we did it on jack stands and it was a pita...up in the air, still a pita but not back breaking.

Yeah - even with my stands as high as they can go and the back end up on ramps - I just can't get contorted enough to get light up there to see any cracks or all the bolts.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah - even with my stands as high as they can go and the back end up on ramps - I just can't get contorted enough to get light up there to see any cracks or all the bolts. 

Or if you believe the bolts are just loosening up, take it to a muffler shop. my original gasket closest to the turbo actually burned right out due to loose bolts so I replaced all the gaskets with metal gaskets. I was sick of taking this thing apart so I just took it to a shop. They charged me 30 bux to replace all the gaskets and they tightened everything with air...no problems after that.








Where it's apart and has the gasket laying next to it is where it burned and gasket in the pic is the new metal one obviously.










_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 1:43 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
Or if you believe the bolts are just loosening up, take it to a muffler shop. my original gasket closest to the turbo actually burned right out due to loose bolts so I replaced all the gaskets with metal gaskets. I was sick of taking this thing apart so I just took it to a shop. They charged me 30 bux to replace all the gaskets and they tightened everything with air...no problems after that.








Where it's apart and has the gasket laying next to it is where it burned and gasket in the pic is the new metal one obviously.


Thanks for the info. I had that junction come completely apart previously and I added metal high temp lock nuts on it. However - I'm thinking that has come loose again - and like you burned out the gasket. If that isn't it - it's loose at the turbo (got loose there as well before) but of the two bolts I could get too - both seemed tight.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I dropped a nut in the engine bay, and had to remove a few things to find it.


----------



## TUNR23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

LOL


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I dropped a nut in the engine bay, and had to remove a few things to find it. 


I think I see it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Damn Adam haven't you heard of Ace Hardware?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Damn Adam haven't you heard of Ace Hardware?









I'm more of a Harbour Freight kinda guy.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Tonight at 9pm I went to clean my low beam connection, and I now just got upstairs (12:15am)...45mins ago my engine bay was in 15 pieces. Gotta love wrenching







Oh oh oh, and I now have no SAI hoses! How I went from tweaking my headlight to minor engine cleaning is beyond me LOL







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: the SAI pump w/o hoses sounds like a hairdryer







It'll be off within two weeks


_Modified by l88m22vette at 7:14 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I know what you mean. I just wanted to give my car a decent wash because we finally have some good weather in Ontario. Ended up doing a wash, then thought screw it and put my summer tires and rims on, then finally put it into the garage and did a full detail and wax!! Nice way to spend the day though!


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Alan_G_1.8T)*

Got my springs...
I'm going to get my springs/struts/bushings installed soon. The summer wheels and tires will go on, too. Can't wait!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Put my summer wheels on. They are kinda in rough shape. Maybe I should get some other wheels...
*ponder*


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_Put my summer wheels on. They are kinda in rough shape. Maybe I should get some other wheels...
*ponder*

did you not clean them before storing?


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

re-did some of my interior


























_Modified by ilovemyTT at 8:57 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought about diagnosing my oil-leak; however I realized I had something more important to take care of. That'll get done tomorrow!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
did you not clean them before storing?

I got them in semi rough shape. Several have slight curbage and one has a slight dent in the rim (I was told there wasn't a dent - but that's trading on the Vortex for you).
I'll have to get rid of the curbage and buff/polish the shiny bits.
They were only about $600 for the set, so...


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Ground control camber plates - nothing like -2.5 degrees of camber in the front. I've got so many write ups to do for Project TT.


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what is that -2.5 camber for Joe?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re:*

well since i have just purchased a house with a massive two car garage and extra workshop space, i finally got a chance to replace my fuel filter, and install my Samco intake Pipe. not as bad as some of the write-ups have been. didn;t have to jack up or remove wheel and belly pan, i was able to remove the charge pipe, and reach down and around to the pipe and turbo connection and feel my way around. broke a few clamps though, so i'm heading out to get a few of those and also get some new tires on my summer rims and install those sometime this weekend, along with an extensive detail, i have my first show next weekend.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (rburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rburt* »_what is that -2.5 camber for Joe?

Prematurely wearing out the inside of my tires








It's the spec I want to run on the track for better handling and being able to utilize the R-Comp tires to their full potential. The last time I was on the track - I corded the outside edge of one of my R-Comps while the rest of the tire had plenty of tread. Nitto recommends a minimum of -2 degrees of camber with the NT-01 R-Comps. I was only running -1.3.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Wash, wax, detail weekend. I'll probably put my summer tires on, too.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: (deepblueT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblueT* »_well since i have just purchased a house with a massive two car garage and extra workshop space, i finally got a chance to replace my fuel filter, and install my Samco intake Pipe. not as bad as some of the write-ups have been. didn;t have to jack up or remove wheel and belly pan, i was able to remove the charge pipe, and reach down and around to the pipe and turbo connection and feel my way around. broke a few clamps though, so i'm heading out to get a few of those and also get some new tires on my summer rims and install those sometime this weekend, along with an extensive detail, i have my first show next weekend.









Jealous of the garage with workshop space !
I will also be washing for the first time in wayy to long this weekend.. possibly put summer rims on.. need to check the weather and make sure the snow is done.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Re: (cdougyfresh)*

new front tires..... Falkon 225 x 40 x 18's .... bad inside tire wear camber issues


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_new front tires..... Falkon 225 x 40 x 18's .... bad inside tire wear camber issues

More than likely a Toe issue rather than a camber or a combination of both. Run .05 front toe with 1.0-1.3 camber and you should be fine.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (TTracing)*

Neuspeed 19mm RSB today! FT







MFW


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (mbaron)*

new brakes yesterday and put on my summers


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Rain, snow, and ridiculous wind have delayed my wash/wax/wheels plans.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Washed car, but it's still pretty dirty. A thorough wash/wax will ensue this weekend followed by a few pictures...
Bilsteins & H&Rs are going on today!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Oil change, finally took out my SAI pump, dumped about a pint of oil out of my SMIC crossover pipe


----------



## blinky76 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

got the stroker engine mostly installed and the new short shifter on need to finish the engine so i can put the radiator and bumper back on then install the coil overs and front/rear swaybars


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

OK...
Time to get a thorough wash & wax. I'm also going to try and adjust my catback so the tips don't poke out so far.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

i'm finding new wheels
And I need resolve my problem with rear toe/camber...


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Friday am I installed new adjustable control arms top and bottom from the Finn GB on Vortex. I wanted to make sure I never have an issue getting the car aligned again. Forge arms were sold locally! Never had an issue with the Forges - but I wanted to have both sets match because of the new ones having spherical bearings vs poly bushes in the Forge arms. Then went and got the car aligned to my new track specs. -2.5 camber in front with 1/32 toe and -1.5 camber rear with 1/32 toe. 
















Then yesterday I spent 5 hours taking out the lower portions of my 42DD DP as it had gotten loose again and burned out the gasket at the first juction between the downturn and the section with the flex joint. Replaced all the gaskets with copper and reinstalled and readjusted. I'm going to be adding an additional rod to this section to mount to the oem hanger as I'm tired of having to retighten this section. I have a feeling that tracking the car is what is doing this and it's added security for me.

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:55 AM 4-12-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:56 AM 4-12-2009_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

washed my car on friday.. then it rained all weekend! going to have to wash again in a few days. Its okay though I find washing the TT very theraputic


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Re: (cdougyfresh)*

I went into the garage this Sunday thinking about replacing the leaking water pump (22k, oring must have been nicked on install), timing and serp belts. Ended up replacing those items, but also ripping the VC off and taking the cams out to do the chain tensioner gasket. So no more weeping top end. Through in the Street Density motor mounts while I was there (motor mount was out anyhow). While the tranny side was opened up, I through in the water manifold off the head that had been sitting on my spares shelf since last summer.
Tried to throw in new ball joints before getting the new tires mounted and the car aligned, but the underside of the replacement joint's "ball cup" was too large and wedged the BJ into the recess in the control arm, effectively rendering them non adjustible had I left them in. Didn't get around to the Defcon 2 install, but that means I'll just order up subframe bushings and try all that and new BJs another weekend. 
Trying out the Firestone Autocenter lifetime alignment, so from here out, anything I change, I have an alignment waiting 25 miles down the road! And to make that deal even better, their normal $199 price tag was on sale for $139 (through April I think), and they are happy to work with Tire Rack tires, not a great deal there, $80 for mounting and lifetime balance, but low hassle and meant I wasn't chewing the new tires all the way there for the alignment.
Replacing the junk motor mounts of course spotlighted the need to realign the 42DD downpipe, as that not is hitting the subframe or body under acceleration. Boy did the DP look like crap. Almost enough to make me want to remove it and send it down for the coating process.
Seems I also lost an O2 sensor during winter storage =P I assuming Bank 1 Sensor 2 is the post cat one. Maybe it's a simple as a bad rodent eating the under car harness? Dunno. Next weekend... for now it's time to sleep.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (quattrosNrabbits)*

I lost my 2nd o2 as well...You know, I also have a 42DD, but I run an o2 spacer. Did you ever take yours off? I remember a post not long ago which talked about a o2 sensor being bad because it was covered in oil. Who's gonna check first?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wou, perfect configuration!!
You can explain me your toe, front and rear..Sorry but I dont' understand how much..degrees,toe in or out?








I have kw control arm but your seem very good!!
you have awesome TT








Andrea


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_wou, perfect configuration!!
You can explain me your toe, front and rear..Sorry but I dont' understand how much..degrees,toe in or out?








I have kw control arm but your seem very good!!
you have awesome TT








Andrea

I'm TRYING 1/32" toe IN so I should have it listed at -1/32" - and the opposite for the rear - 1/32" toe OUT. You can go up to 1/16" toe out up front and in the rear. You don't want toe in the rear though. 
I went with these settings because I frequently track the car. I wouldn't run these camber settings on the street - but these toe settings are fine. If I don't like these I may opt to try some toe out in front - which is how my previous alignment was set. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:11 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I lost my 2nd o2 as well...You know, I also have a 42DD, but I run an o2 spacer. Did you ever take yours off? I remember a post not long ago which talked about a o2 sensor being bad because it was covered in oil. Who's gonna check first?









I'll probably order up the $50 02 from Amazon and replace it next "garage time" weekend in two weeks. I also run and 02 spacer in the rear, one of the Wayne angle blocks. Mine is failing on signal and heater, so dunno.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (quattrosNrabbits)*

just bought a Ksports big brake kit. Can't wait to get them.










_Modified by Audiguy84 at 4:15 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got a RSB on the way. can't wait to feel the difference


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockwaveCS)*

Started to sand down my intake manifold...ordered monster mats, APR vent boost gauge, sent RS4 lip to get painted


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thelaststrum13)*

Got my Kugel 1 on but things are still wonky...somethings not right...I'm going to remove the negative terminal cable and reset my HPBC. Maybe I'll just sell it and get a real tune










_Modified by l88m22vette at 11:24 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

I readjusted my DP again on Wednesday night and i'm still getting an occasional clunk - so back under the car again this weekend to try and fix that. 
Got my provisional Audi Club NA instructor certification yesterday after an all day training session.


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

oil change and fuel filter change


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (hotgrass)*

purple project ahaha


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_purple project ahaha 

i think i'm gonna be refinishing my calipers in yellow... really goes well with the nimbus (and my KW suspension!)


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Finally fixed my gnarly oil leak.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (thenamescolby)*

on nimbus grey yellow caliper are good..Last week I tried blue..look like isn't bad but I prefer purple...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Installed brass shifter bushings, lubed the shifter rod, cleaned the K&N...much better shift feel and super cheap/easy


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_on nimbus grey yellow caliper are good..Last week I tried blue..look like isn't bad but I prefer purple...









i wanna see these purple calipers!!
i kind of wished i resprayed mine in yellow then red


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (.klipse)*

yes guy tomorrow I clean tt and I post some new pics


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Rough polish/black runner intake manifold and some engine clean-up:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

today finish my caliper and 25mm spacer of Eibach on rear and 20mm front


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

A @*!# new alternator and after-run coolant pump. :-(


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (steedracer)*

what size spacer?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Red forge hoses including TIP and intercooler to chargepipe/ intercooler to intake manifold and lastly, red strut brace or whatever its called, 4 new coil packs and spark plugs.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









andddd i cleaned up engine bay a litttttle bit. mines dirty as F.
next up, clean up fuel rail, n249 delete, and 19mm neuspeed rear sway
WHAT A BITCH TO INSTALL TIP








....just didnt have time...

_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 3:50 AM 4-26-2009_


_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 10:41 AM 4-26-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

You put on SMIC pipes and didn't get a DV relocation?


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I did a little prep work for next weekend, Plan to detail the Engine Bay.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

LOL!!!


























OH NOES!!! My timing belt needs dentures!!!!!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_LOL!!!
OH NOES!!! My timing belt needs dentures!!!!!



Owww I got that beat, check out mine from yesterday, AEB head with fresh deck job and cleaning as well as a block with fresh rings, hone,and bearings shot...not to mention my pistons have holes in them







...All happened during first start up after my head gasket went...I am one pissed dude...thread if you want to know more http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4362587
More pics to come tomorrow...these were crappy phone pics


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

That sucks!


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

today... I drove that b!tch like it was stolen.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Rien)*

That sucks, man.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Not really... Just means it's time for a CTS turbo kit!!! Thanks Clay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

hi...
eletrical and airbag are ok...tomorrow new color for Porsche...from green to baseball color


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Finally got my DP issue resolved. In order to not have this problem again - I used Nordlock washers and copper gaskets. I also installed the longer bolts that come with the DP that I didn't have as one of the first adopters.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

19mm neuspeed rear sway


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Replaced my upper PCV hose, cleaned out the pressure regulator valve, put a new piston and o-rings into my Forge DV, and cleaned up a little of the oil my PCV system sprayed all over my engine.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

tore the block and head apart / pulled the tranny...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Pretty simple: Wash and wax.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_tore the block and head apart / pulled the tranny...


Why? for the redeck of the block? Mind if I PM about some of this stuff? taking my block out soon as well.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_tore the block and head apart / pulled the tranny...



You're a braver man that I








I've torn about V8's and inline 4's back in the days when there were no smog stuff, no fuel injection etc. 
I'd be scared to death of messing something up now days


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

Fixed my headlight.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (ApineWhiteDub)*

today new color for my Porsche
from 








to


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Uh, yea, 100x better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I changed my thermostat and reinstalled the intake manifold trim, and I'm learning how to calculate checksums


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Spent 5+ hours doing my spring detail on Sunday and a brief photoshoot.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

after long day finally new seats are in tt
new black plastic, eletrical and airbag are ok..








I'm happy


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice.
Got my Koni shipment. Now I just have to install them.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

I installed new rear springs so I can finally compete with non-quattro TT's in lowness








Plus I put on new sway bar end links...


----------



## yellowtt1.8t (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

How much did it cost to the re wrap the seats?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (yellowtt1.8t)*

hi guy..
about 700 euro withhand brake..Bentley lether


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

built my defi D/ oem needle boost gauge


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Installed SW Boost gauge in an Air vent & Replaced the Maf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Also Installed 42DD Engine Cover Hardware kit


_Modified by Malant at 4:03 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Installed Brembo BBK(fronts) and ECS BBK(rears)...a long wait, now done....*

....a little bit of grinding on the rear arms for clearance, but otherwise painless


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Swapped my KW V1s for Konis. The jury is still out on which is better


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Volkl)*

Koni's have to be better! I disliked my KW's when I had them, love my H&R's now! I hear nothing but great things about Koni's - Give them a chance before tearing them off and selling them!
Still in project mode...
1. Learning to polish stuff - slowly...
2. replacing coil pack harness
3. random audio progress
4. pulled little tiny stock turbo for rebuild. K04-020 according to the label - thought they were k04-023 in the 225??? Whatever - Thing still sucks...
5. Tire's mounted + balanced
6. Converting to studs - waiting on more parts...
7. Probably ordering a 3" pipe bender and going to finish my 3" cat-back finally. Might repair my old chambered muffler for the time being since I need to wait two weeks for this turbo to get back probably and other **** to come in. Debating buying 034 track density mounts even though I don't have the $$$. God I hate money.
Gonna finish the wiring harness today, wrap it in the fiberglass fireproof wrap that should prevent it from falling apart again. (it was super bad, all grounds were cracked). Probably going to dick around with a bunch of other crap too. Wish me luck, hopefully done (and reliable) for TT east...
















































































































*sorry I'm a total picture whore. And a ****ty one at that lol* 

_Modified by Village_Idiot at 6:15 PM 5-24-2009_


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 6:17 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_hi guy..
about 700 euro withhand brake..Bentley lether

















very nice, I told you , / http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

put mine up for sale V


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Attempted to glue some paneling, but it didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped.








Attempted to de-rattle the back hatch. Haven't taken a test drive yet.
Vacuumed.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

had sex in it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*








Thats awesome, done that a few times, passenger seat all the way back


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

new shoes for now















]


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_Attempted to glue some paneling, but it didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped.








Attempted to de-rattle the back hatch. Haven't taken a test drive yet.
Vacuumed.


i want to get rid of that rattle in the back hatch too but idk how. what's the best way to do it?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub13* »_
i want to get rid of that rattle in the back hatch too but idk how. what's the best way to do it?


check my sig


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

I like it, but won't a Hawaii plate look out of place in northern Italy?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

ahah








It's only for treffen(Worthersee)..
I leave my front plate but it's not legal in Italia


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Finally installed my Koni FSD/Eibach Pro kit. New outer tie rod ends.
Needs an alignment BADLY.
Oil change (AmsOil).
4 bar FPR.
Now I just need to do the pre-Cat o2 sensor - I can see it, but can't get at it, and the MT gear oil (Royal Purple).


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*

Washed and waxed.

_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
check my sig

Gonna try that. Thanks.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_
Attempted to de-rattle the back hatch. Haven't taken a test drive yet.


What did you do to de-rattle the hatch? I seem to have developed a rattle and it's maddening.
Oh, yeah, I just got my alignment done.
Apparently I need a camber kit even though I only dropped it an inch or so.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

olèè I've just broken my oil pans















good roads in Italia


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_olèè I've just broken my oil pans















good roads in Italia









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif sorry... have a







Peroni on me. 
Forza Italia!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I just cleaned my MAF. Nothing exciting.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

Left it at home and commuted in by bike


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Left it at home and commuted in by bike









Sweet. Good on you.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

What I did...didn't work. So I'm going to try this http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html this weekend.
My driver's side window now doesn't close all the way...time to replace the regulators. I might as well do both sides since they both act funny.








Think I might ride to work, too.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

New Pre-Cat O2 sensor and Royal Purple in the gear box.
I'm selling my TurboXS MBC ($60 shipped if you are interested - used for about 30 miles).
Now I just need a KMAC 1/2 kit for my camber in back AND I'm looking at new wheels...


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Planning on giving my TT some TLC tomorrow. Interior details, exterior wash (needs a major detailing - my paint looks like crap), and regreasing my poly sway bushings (squeaking again already). Hopefully they're easier the second time around!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

coilovers..


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Well... I didn't do it. But 42DD 3" DP and B&M short shifter installed.
Now - to get her all cleaned up
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

1st HeliCoil
I used Helicoil for the six supports for the front cross bar. Now that it is holding up my Panzer Plate it seemed to make good sense to fix the stripped out threads. I also used Helicoil on the Alum trans mount points, since it's been in and out of the car several times the Alum Female threads were starting to show their age.



























Today was the first use of a gallon of Degreaser PPG DX330 and a sureshot can. It worked really well, I was able to get all the oil buildup off of the subfame / power steering rack, etc. I like a clean engine bay but I had a good bit of build up due to the leaky head gasket problem that the crappy deck facing had caused me in the past, Now it's all cleaned up, note it did such a good job it got rid of that dirty motor.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Interior and exterior wash.


----------



## keg225 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

Installed Porsche Boxter calipers and EBC Red pads. Unbelievable difference.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (keg225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keg225* »_Installed Porsche Boxter calipers and EBC Red pads. Unbelievable difference.

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (l88m22vette)*

My roommate stole it.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

seafoam


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_seafoam

Did you smoke out the neighborhood??


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_Did you smoke out the neighborhood??

Those are the best kinds of neighbors


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
Did you smoke out the neighborhood??

Ha ha! Yeah... Next will be in the oil and gas... but I have about 500 or so miles before I need to change oil. It will have to wait till then. I'll be doing plugs then too. 
Any recommendations beside BKR7E's?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

oil pans and front shock are ok!
Tomorrow I will go to the see


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Installed:
034 Motorsport Track Density Strut Bushings
034 Motorsport Strut Bearing
VMaxx Coilovers
GnG Motorsports Adjustable Rear Lower Control Arms
15mm H&R Spacers (Front)
25mm H&R Spacers (Rear)

and
changed outer CV boot.
pics will come as soon as I wash her


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Walked into the garage,stared at it and smiled.........nothing is wrong with it,everything works,runs perfect.I have a perfectly running 400+whp TT........that is why I smiled.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Walked into the garage,stared at it and smiled.........nothing is wrong with it,everything works,runs perfect.I have a perfectly running 400+whp TT........that is why I smiled. 

don't worry, I'm sure she'll break now that you posted that








lowered the rear back down again. Ordered a new drivers side axel so i can get low in the front again.. cleaned it inside and out


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_don't worry, I'm sure she'll break now that you posted that









unless he knocked wood, threw salt over his shoulder, rubbed a troll, and poured some out for the homies that ain't with us no mo
...eh, its a TT, it'll probably still break


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_

...eh, its a TT, it'll probably still break
















Not like the high maintenance Corrado.
I swear to gawd, something broke on my Rado every time I drove it.


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

Installed a Blue HPP and coilpack.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Matt336)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt336* »_Installed a Blue HPP and coilpack.

You're gonna dig the Blue...especially in the snow...


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

more lower..about 3mm
























Now I go to the see..bye bye


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

goddamn that looks good


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_Installed:
15mm H&R Spacers (Front)
25mm H&R Spacers (Rear)
pics will come as soon as I wash her









what size wheels and offset? I want to see the stance on this. I was going to do the same with 18x8 ET35 and wanted to be sure there is no "poke"


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

I already love it! I can't wait for the snow.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_
what size wheels and offset? I want to see the stance on this. I was going to do the same with 18x8 ET35 and wanted to be sure there is no "poke"

hey man, I have the same size and offset, no poke, right on fender for rear and about 2-3mm inside on front, I used that online offset calculator to check.
Pics:


















_Modified by kclax44 at 4:35 PM 8/1/2009_


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

Boxster calipers, slotted/dimpled rotors, stainless brake lines, S-Line struts and Neuspeed springs.


----------



## n2000snake (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

can u post a pic of the leds?


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Put on 42dd downpipe and BFI stage II dog bone mounts


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

Koni FSD struts with Eibach ProKit springs. Drop was very little but ride and handling is absolutely amazing. wish it dropped more though


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EXPELLED* »_Koni FSD struts with Eibach ProKit springs. Drop was very little but ride and handling is absolutely amazing. wish it dropped more though

Sweet. I just did that kit last month. Getting adjustable control arms for the camber in the rear.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

new forge DV, short ram intake, and a nice wipe down


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Fixed my glovebox!







And it only took me 2 years...


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Scored a nice little toy for the TT today...AEM analog Air Fuel gauge.
Has a small dial on the back to fine tune all sorts of colors so the light will match interior lighting perfectly.




















_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 2:12 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

nice ha...

I just fixed mine too... I used square neodymium magnets to keep a solid seal. cost me like $25 and 2 hours. hard to see but they are in the zig zag








just gotta get this done;
http://gallery.me.com/justinedmands#100019










_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 4:15 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## ouTTie914 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re:*

Last friday I finished installing K-sport 8 pot BBK, 3 in DP, Hotchkis 19 front and 25 rear sways, hoses galore, wheel spacers 17 front, 23 rear, left inner cv boot, euro headlight switch, clear corners, oil change... um think that's everything. Although if the howling doesn't stop after I get an alignment I might be replacing a wheel bearing or two.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

New Revo tune and GruvenParts adjustable Control Arm install.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

After destroying my oil pan on a raised manhole cover...installed a panzer plate today. Now this is what peace of mind feels like!


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Washed the exterior.
Cleaned and protected the interior.
*boring*


----------



## ouTTie914 (Mar 3, 2008)

Trying to track down a short to ground on the air flow flap motor...


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (ouTTie914)*

Changed the oil in anticipating of hitting the track next week!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

fixed my coolant leak coming from the flange that connects to the head. 
got a new hazard relay
got 20mm spacers to replace my 15mm ones
cleared a CEL from boost leak
man that sucked.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

finally fixed my g'damn gloebox. That was a pain!


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

changed oil and tranny oil.
swapped turbo support bracket (APR)


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Senater_Cache)*

New Stasis rotors go on tonight - old ones lasted 60k+ miles and 23 track days - about 15 of which were with SBS Race pads. They started at 32mm thickness and were worn out (at least to use on the track) at 28mm - which is the starting thickness of 13" Stoptech and Brembo 2 piece rotors for the TT.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

New Spark Plugs (Denso) and greased my DV.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Got my SAI reinstalled and functional, washed her; have parts on the way and will soon get a Maestro...suspension is next year


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

New CTS Turbo FMIC went on this weekend. Also replaced the hose and clamps from the DV to the intake. My boost is back


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So Joe, is the rest of the kit going on as well? I mean hell, you've cracked the egg.....let it all poor out. Hp that is....not yoke....that was just an analogy


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_So Joe, is the rest of the kit going on as well? I mean hell, you've cracked the egg.....let it all poor out. Hp that is....not yoke....that was just an analogy









We'll see. If I do - the TT will then become a dedicated track car. It's about 2/3rds the way there now anyway


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

dropped the driveshaft and waiting for a new CV joint (driveshaft) to come in on monday so I can replace it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qua_TT_ro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I installed Zimmerman drilled rotors front and rear as well as Akebono ceramic pads... the Koni sports i ordered should be in tomorrow







so i will be installing those soon... but for now i am loving my new brakes


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

spark plugs, soundproof trunk(wow what a F-ing difference!), dropped it moar all around, from 15mm to 20 mm spacers. looks better
feels better;
http://gallery.me.com/justined...b.jpg


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockwaveCS)*

Awesome, thats totally what I want to do; how much dynamat did you use, and how much did it cost?


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

Got a Revo tune, and working on installing my intercooler sprayer! about 70% done, hose lines are run, now I just have to mount the washer nozzles and do all of the electrical.


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have been forgetting to put my entries in 
1.5 months ago Uni tune stage 1+ and scheduled service
2 weeks ago timing belt (big job but worth the piece of mind)
this week new headlight bulbs and upgrade the fogs to HID set up


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

5 sheets of dynamat. cost is considered a sunk cost to me because I bought it over 3 years ago for a different car. I think 8 sheets was 130 bux. I'm using the other sheets for door insulation.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockwaveCS)*









Now i want rota wheels..
grid drift green


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (andrewosky)*

Liked the black chrome better!!!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

I painted my bevelbox to match the rest of the motor and did some additonal dead weight reduction with the help of my Dremel


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2001TTransport)*

^^ What is that?
I spent $1600 in the last two days on a SEM+80mm TB and a Eurodyne Maestro...one is getting used this week, the other is going on my 2.0 engine come winter


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_^^ What is that?
I spent $1600 in the last two days on a SEM+80mm TB and a Eurodyne Maestro...one is getting used this week, the other is going on my 2.0 engine come winter
















Nice on the choices Sweet -> Maestro!
More of these pieces that I find all over the car, I take the dremel to them


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2001TTransport)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Yea, the BEST part is that I get to flash my ECU *at home*, plug the Maestro in, delete my readiness codes/CEL and turn up my boost. Garage+Maestro+netbook = DIY tune shop







BTW, I appreciate the effort, but isn't that adding a ton of spots where rust can develop?


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

Ooooo. Can you fill me in on the details of that Maestro please? I am retarded and half asleep. Where the hell is the PM button! Arg.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Draxus)*

New plugs and coolant cap.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

Bought an ADR head and cams from the UK, changed my oil (tried Mobil 0w30) and trans fluid (OEM). I'm also waiting on Mr. Tapp to send me my tuned ECU so I can get to writing and tweaking


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (l88m22vette)*

Drove the daylights out of it at Sears Point this weekend.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? ([email protected])*

driving to CT to buy a new rear diff. Blew mine up


----------



## carhopper (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Love your wheels, I just bought some B7RS4 replicas too. I just got my car a month ago and so far:
1.	3 tires $360
2.	3” downpipe and cat $500
3.	O2 sensor $70
4.	Tie rod ends + boots $70
5.	Parking lights $5
6.	K&N $59
7.	Driveline Bushings $20
8.	Dash refurbished $250 paid by seller
9.	Strut mounts $30
10.	Afterrun pump $110
11.	Cabin filter $14
12. Inner front CV boots $50
13.	Front sway bar bushings $20
14.	PCV valve $10
15.	Alignment $89
16.	B7 RS4 Replica Wheels $485
17.	Flasher module $65


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (carhopper)*

installed new diff yesterday - need to button up a few things and test it tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Appparently, I have to put the winter tires on already.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Installed new control arm bushings in the front(poly front and HD rear), New control arm bushings in upper rear control arms, replaced the bottom rears with adj. control arms, new strut mount bushings all to go with my new H&R sport springs.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

New MAF sensor and tweeked the DV a little.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

Getting ready to put winter wheels/tires on. Love my summer wheels, though. Winter wheels aren't as cool.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Finally flashed my ECU, now I have to get some logs and tweaks done...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Finally flashed my ECU, now I have to get some logs and tweaks done...

Which flash did you go with??


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Eurodyne/Maestro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

was the only idiot outside today washing the car since I couldn't take how dirty it was...
hoping to maybe do the TIP tomorrow and the new SVC I have as some winter prep. 








first time I really have taken any pics of the car with the new wheels on...hard to believe. Maybe we'll get some more Indian Summer days here next week and be able to take some nice ones! 
Joe


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Back from the undead thread pile - 
Winter wheels put back on and installed my Neuspeed RSB.
Nice and shiny and red. Easy as hell install, too.


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

nice to see this back, 
Last week..
Installed TurboInletPipe
Cabin Filter
Cleaned K&N Air Filter
Clay Bar - small detail
ECS Dogbone mounts
Wiper blades
Painted rear grills after they faded
Oil Change
Hard-wired Passport radar
Tomorrow:
New Goodyear Eagle GT's
awd alignment 
Full clay bar, waxing, interior shampoo/detail
pretty good week !



_Modified by -TT- at 2:50 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (-TT-)*

Brought the car in for final CPO stuff - new brakelight switch, new instrument cluster (that makes 4 replacements) and cam tensioner seal leak. I still think the gas gauge is off - but they said it was ok - which is why they replaced the cluster. Might be a voltage issue - not sure. Also has a new left tie rod put on - the crappy TRW one that I put on about 18 months ago - was messed up on the inner part. New alignment as well.
Oh - and fixed the damn DP - which decided to break two studs off on the inner flange. New Carbotech XP10 race pads and new Stasis Rotors went on for track day on monday at Sears Point. 70% chance of rain and open passing anywhere on track - this should be interesting!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dusted the car for prints


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_Dusted the car for prints

Those bastards. At least they didn't cut the top.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

Douchebags, I'd go medieval on someone if they ever f--ked with my car


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_Dusted the car for prints 


















They take anything?


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

Yep, they broke the top







, broke the drivers side window, 
STOLE MY Valentine1






















my wifes camera and my camera mount. (camera and mount weren't in sight, they were after the V1)


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

When i lived in downtown KC i just left my car open as every time it got broken into the stuff they stole cost less than the window replacement...
Sorry about your loss...


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

I guess the only good thing is they didn't take the whole car...with your mod list that would have been a huge hit. 
What happened that the top broke?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

I wish it'd get stolen or totaled (without any injuries of course) today, but that'd be too lucky!


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_Dusted the car for prints 


















yikes!! where were you? maybe they didnt like your parking job


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (fijitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fijitt* »_
yikes!! where were you? maybe they didnt like your parking job

If it was just that it would have been vandalism only...they stole a bunch of stuff and obviously that was the goal/motive.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

Bled my brakes/clutch today, next weekend is lubing sway bushings, cleaning, and maybe I'll see if I can get my FMIC installed...


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (carhopper)*









Houston, we've had a problem here


----------



## slimjims225 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

Just finished installing stop tech front brakes.
Other recent projects included Milltek Cat and Cat back exhaust (sounds great), forged diverter valve.
Next is removing the chip to get stage 3 tune from Stratmosphere.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_








Houston, we've had a problem here









Ut Oh, Hope not a timing belt failure and instead a BT build up


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

andrewosky BT Build????


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

hi guys
cracked head of my TT in 2 cylinders(she drank water)..Now I will rebuild all motor as new..


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Washed it to get rid of 1/2 of the season's road salt.


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

put in a new brake light sensor


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (SungTT)*

washer her and shined her up!


----------



## slimjims225 (Nov 26, 2009)

Recently got my stage 3 chip upgrade from stratmosphere. Wow. Car runs so much quicker.
Haldex orange arrived today so that's next.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (slimjims225)*

Rebuilt my Revo gauge with a needle from a spare cluster and replaced the plastic face with glass.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

sold her







haha, the quest for a 225 starts now.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (JohnLZ7W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnLZ7W* »_Rebuilt my Revo gauge with a needle from a spare cluster and replaced the plastic face with glass.









where did you get the glass from?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

Got the glass from Edmunds Optics, the 49mm x 1.5mm for $15.20.
http://www.edmundoptics.com/on...=2402


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (JohnLZ7W)*

Sat around waiting for my claim check for $1,762 resulting from a hit and run that damaged my front bumper (the cover only) and contemplated on whether to go OEM bumper w/ votex kit or something different.










_Modified by iladel_05 at 11:33 AM 1-19-2010_


----------



## Wheelman21 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (iladel_05)*

Purchased a 2 tone Alcantara shift boot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Tie rods, ball joints, brake pads, eye balled an alignment... painted my wheels 2 days ago


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (darrenbyrnes)*

Changed the oil and filter, I drained the catch can, which had an ungodly amount of blow-by fluid/paste, and I added steering fluid. I also FINALLY washed her, first time since November (winter can kiss my ass), and I might be buying a toy for cheap soon


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (l88m22vette)*

Sent my Unitronics Ecu back for a refund and got Eurodyne Maestro lined up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Sent my Unitronics Ecu back for a refund and got Eurodyne Maestro lined up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why? If you dont mind me asking. I'm looking to chip mine eventually and am trying to collect as much as possible.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_
Why? If you dont mind me asking. I'm looking to chip mine eventually and am trying to collect as much as possible. 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=6
Lots to read but if you are seriously interested, there is over 6 months of info there about why Uni sucked for me.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (jwalker1.8)*

Glad your finally moving on you got a bum deal there


----------



## rayTTsmith (Nov 19, 2009)

I did my boost gauge







at last...


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (2001TTransport)*

k up to speed thanks


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your TT today? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Last weekend changed the oil - Shell Rotella T6.
Yesterday got a new MAF, green coolant sender, dipstick and dipstick funnel from AutohausAZ and my OEM Plus Extra timing belt kit from MJM Autohaus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gonna be a long weekend... 
This coming week the car is going to the dealer for a new Haldex controller, flasher unit, convertible top latch switch and coilpacks next week - MaxCare warranty FTW!


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

installed a eurojet 1.8t discharge kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

Found out it has a bad EGT sensor! YAY another $225 part to replace.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry to hear about your EGT. 
For me I installed my shifter bushings, (bought them from another company a long time ago, wish I had bought FFEs)
Discovered that my highpressure oil valley freeze plug on the timing belt side of the motor is seeping again. I had used JB Weld last time to try to stop it, which worked for about 45 days, now it's back. 
One day in the future I'll just break down and weld it shut






















Drained my catch can (WOW) talk about some nasty crap, glad I've got a good 25mm feed to it and bought the 034 model. It is really doing a good job. I do have it plumbed into the intake to keep some pressure on the rings, which means I have a little that still goes through my system but still Wow that was some crap. I'll post some pics later.
Lubed front sway bar bushings, Sprayed my sperhicals with Silicone,


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

are you running bt? or is there still that much blowing by the stock turbo? 
Interested in seeing pictures of this catch can crap. maybe i should get one of them!!
haha


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

Cleaned the seats and put armor all on them, also ordered a new front sway bar.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_are you running bt? or is there still that much blowing by the stock turbo? 
Interested in seeing pictures of this catch can crap. maybe i should get one of them!!
haha

Tons of blow by on the stock turbo... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

K i would be interested in seeing pics of your oil catch setup. Either in a new thread or pm them to me. Thanks!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

installed some new black interior bits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lets see....car cost me tons of money to maintain
I refrained from blowing it up

Please re-post this every Monday

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Accepted offer to sell.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_are you running bt? or is there still that much blowing by the stock turbo? 
Interested in seeing pictures of this catch can crap. maybe i should get one of them!!
haha

I have a "Home Depot" catch can and it catches a LITTLE bit of crap. Not the amount I've seen in some photos though. Maybe my PCV system is working pretty well?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Got the EGT sensor replaced and the SAI hose reattached.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Replaced my rear brake pads and rotors. I'd been metal on metal for a while... had no time to get it done! Finally, some silence!










_Modified by bauch1425 at 5:02 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_I have a "Home Depot" catch can and it catches a LITTLE bit of crap. Not the amount I've seen in some photos though. Maybe my PCV system is working pretty well?

No, chances are its either hindering PCV performance (too small of openings = problem) or is just too small to make a difference. I drained almost a water bottle's worth of crap out of my catch can a few weeks ago, you should almost definitely see more than you're describing


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
No, chances are its either hindering PCV performance (too small of openings = problem) or is just too small to make a difference. I drained almost a water bottle's worth of crap out of my catch can a few weeks ago, you should almost definitely see more than you're describing

What about mine where I just have a 1" hose coming off the block and another 1" hose coming off the valve cover...both dump straight to the ground...never once have I even had a spot of oil on the concrete.








Although I am still considering a catch can in the near future for the just in case factor...brand new house...don't think the GF would be too happy if there was oil on the ground one day.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (TToxic)*

Bought some good stuff for her


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*

New Stasis Rotors and Carbotech Bobcat pads go on today. I've run these rotors three track days now with Carbotech XP10's. I'll probably go XP12's when the 10's wear out though as I'm getting a bit of deposits on the rotors.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Timing belt, finally. And new dipstick and dipstick funnel.
Wednesday is the big day - new PCV components, blinker relay, Haldex controller, MAF, coils and a bunch more...


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Got my 42DD LED plate lights and sidemarker bulbs and some smoked sidemarkers today


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Same here...
and im waiting on my claim check to come in the mail t fix the rear bumper.. damn stop and go traffic!!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Took her for a drive after finishing my suspension rebuild yesterday. New: eibachs, bilsteins, DEFCON2, sway bar bushings, drop links, ball joints, tie rod ends.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTC2k5)*

How's it feel?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_How's it feel? 

Ooh! I know - Like warm apple pie...


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Installed dry carbon caractere grill and rear valance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_Installed dry carbon caractere grill and rear valance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

which looks awesome by the way. Has me thinking now as I was just about to crack for the OSIR pieces once I saved up some cash. 

I installed new BFI motor mount and trans mounts this weekend...and of course finished up the 42DD dp install a little more than a week ago now. 
Joe


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (edgy)*

Yes Edgy, exactly like that.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I got my ALF-1 from Raffi last night, and I'm waiting on 2 boxes from ECS to come in today.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (edgy)*

You can get boxes _in the mail_? and all this time I've been wasting my money at bars


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Got my front sway bar endlinks in the mail and waiting on my new dogbone rubber...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

My RideTech management system arrived...... just waiting on the bags now


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_Got my front sway bar endlinks in the mail and waiting on my new dogbone rubber...

I need to do that...


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Got my boxes from ECS! Did my blinker relay and cabin air filter last night (what a whore that filter is... ugh). Bolted up the new plate frame, too. This weekend I do my VCG, fuel filter, coils and MAF plus the coolant tank and dogbone! Plus I get to do the PCV crap and run new vac hoses. It's going to be a busy weekend.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_Got my boxes from ECS! Did my blinker relay and cabin air filter last night (what a whore that filter is... ugh). Bolted up the new plate frame, too. This weekend I do my VCG, fuel filter, coils and MAF plus the coolant tank and dogbone! Plus I get to do the PCV crap and run new vac hoses. It's going to be a busy weekend.

Don't forget the beer.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

You'll feel like you got a lot done, and you'll also feel a difference...good luck edgy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

not me - But my boy Josh took out the rear perches on my vmaxx's... he should be here with her shortly. 
Front was slammed and the rear had like 4" gap after install. lame. 
Hopefully the ride wont suffer without the perches... The vmaxx's are likely temp anyways.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

Finally installed my Boost Gauge and Alcohol Injection System..Sweet!


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Installed new MAF and vac lines....
Also, the long awaited APR 93 octane! Woot Woot


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

New FSB end links.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Well, I got my MAF and coil installed. might just crawl under the car and do the dogbone tonight.
The vac lines and PCV crap will have to wait until I get the phenolic power gasket so I can do it all at once.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If you do the dogbone and are just replacing the bushing make sure you have a way to compress the new on into place before taking it off.


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

Ordered parts for my cam-belt and water pump and Haldex service. Also all the hoses for under the hood. Never have I spent so much and got so little


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ecko2702)*

Oil and filter change, new Carbotech Bobcat pads and new Alcon rotors (Carbotech XP10's for the track), bleed and flush with Motul 600, rear differential fluid change with factory fill, haldex filter and fluid (of course I dropped the damn plug the first time wasting a tube of fluid



































, luckily the local VW dealer had some in stock. Track day on Thursday!


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I went outside and did the dogbone. It took all of 30 minutes; the hardest part was driving up on the ramps







I didn't have much of an issue with the engine rocking back - it only moved about a quarter of an inch, if that. I just installed the front end first and threaded the new bolts in the back of the mount and it seated itself just fine. I didn't notice too much new vibration right away, but as soon as it was in gear it was notable. Definitely a tight new feel to it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (edgy)*

serviced the haldex this weekend...








My buddy let me use a lift at his shop afterhours. So I'm almost done with the service. I put the oil in, remove the nozzle from the hole and plug the hole with my finger temporarily while i reach in my pocket with the other hand to grab the drainplug. well as luck would have it, as i'm trying to seat the drainplug in the hole, not only does oil start pouring out but i dropped the drainplug on the ground. So I plug the hole back up with my finger so no more oil comes out. But i cant reach the plug on the ground and theres no one at the shop to help me. I stood there with my finger pluggin that hole for like 10 minutes til my buddy came back. 

and now for something completely different:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_If you do the dogbone and are just replacing the bushing make sure you have a way to compress the new on into place before taking it off.


Yeah, no kidding.
Got the BFI stage 1's on there and don't like it at all. Too much vibration. Not sure what to do about it...and getting those effing 16 mm bolts back in was a BITCH. I had to jack up the engine a bit for the bolts to line up.

_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_I went outside and did the dogbone. It took all of 30 minutes; the hardest part was driving up on the ramps







I didn't have much of an issue with the engine rocking back - it only moved about a quarter of an inch, if that. I just installed the front end first and threaded the new bolts in the back of the mount and it seated itself just fine. I didn't notice too much new vibration right away, but as soon as it was in gear it was notable. Definitely a tight new feel to it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Man, I wonder why my install was so painful. I'm going to leave them on for a spell, but hang onto the ones I removed.


_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 10:47 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

I just replaced my cracked and tearing rubber shift boot with a new microfiber one. $8 of fabric and 15 minutes.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
Man, I wonder why my install was so painful. I'm going to leave them on for a spell, but hang onto the ones I removed.


I had my car on ramps on my inclined driveway with the trans in reverse... I don't know if that helped or not. I'm going to roll it back up on the ramps tomorrow evening and just double check everything.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_If you saved the o.e.m bushings split the set up. Use the o.e.m on the frame/bolt side & the poly on the other. This will offer a bit of firmness and cut the vibration in half. Very important to torque center bolt dead on, over tightening will bring considerably more vibration. I've done this for a few works great.

I torqued it to 20 ft/lbs. I guess I should back that off to 15 ft/lbs. Looks like I head back under the car. I'm glad I kept the belly pan off.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (darrenbyrnes)*

swapped summer wheels back on, & re-attached my teslon spoiler yesterday


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_swapped summer wheels back on, & re-attached my teslon spoiler yesterday



I wasn't aware those spoilers were removable.
Summer tires??? HA we just got more snow yesterday!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_

I wasn't aware those spoilers were removable.
Summer tires??? HA we just got more snow yesterday!

well I had it on for like 1.5 years but made the mistake of not sanding the paint off the fiberglass piece the first time around, so it was coming loose & I just ripped it off last fall. Scraped all the adhesive off with a razor blade, sanded everything down & re-glued it on. 
yeah we having an early spring this year! its supposed to hit 60 today


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
I torqued it to 20 ft/lbs. I guess I should back that off to 15 ft/lbs. Looks like I head back under the car. I'm glad I kept the belly pan off.

Re-torqued the dogbone to 15 ft/lbs and it's a bit better. It should settle in as time goes by - I hope.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (darrenbyrnes)*

After reading a bit more on this subject, I have come to the conclusion that the exhaust is causing the vibration. It only vibrates when i get on the gas and it sounds a lot louder inside the cabin. The vibration seems to come from right under my feet.
I drove around a bit with the windows down to try to hear the exhaust, but it doesn't SOUND any louder outside from what I can tell.
Do you think if I loosened up then retightened my Jetex CAT-Back exhaust it'd alleviate this vibration??
No vibrations at idle.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I had issues with vibration after I installed my BFI stage 2 inserts. It turned out to be the downpipes rubbing on the steering rack's heat shield. I'm not sure how close the 1.8t downpipe is to that heatshield but it might be worth checking.
P.S. I recently switched to the VF dogbone and have been much happier with it than I was with the inserts. Note this was done on a VR so I can not comment on what it is like on a 1.8t.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Excellent suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_well I had it on for like 1.5 years but made the mistake of not sanding the paint off the fiberglass piece the first time around, so it was coming loose & I just ripped it off last fall. Scraped all the adhesive off with a razor blade, sanded everything down & re-glued it on.

Doesn't it have holes along the bottom edge?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_P.S. I recently switched to the VF dogbone and have been much happier with it than I was with the inserts. Note this was done on a VR so I can not comment on what it is like on a 1.8t.

How was the VF different?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If you aren't into the extra cabin noise/vibration, the vf mount is NOT for you (but I'm sure I don't have to tell you that). However compared to the bfi stage 2 there is only slightly more vibration at idle and normal driving (ie. wife in the car). The wife never noticed a difference like she did when I put in the bfi bushings.
I really like the extra feedback when downshifting (with my "flappy paddle gear box") and I also noticed that during hard braking while downshifting into a tight turn it seems like the drive train is more planted. I really can't describe it much better than that, I hope it makes sense.
What are you running currently? EDIT: You got a new car didn't you?
(I hope no one takes this as a flame against BFI!)


_Modified by zetarhopike at 7:10 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Dogbone insert update: It was the heat shield that was contacting the downpipe causing the extra noise and vibration. I was able to bend the HS a bit and it's not too bad. Any suggestions on how I can further bend it away from the DP without dropping the subframe?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hammer and a pipe


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_Dogbone insert update: It was the heat shield that was contacting the downpipe causing the extra noise and vibration. I was able to bend the HS a bit and it's not too bad. Any suggestions on how I can further bend it away from the DP without dropping the subframe?

Unbolt it? Three nuts on the left one on the right comes right off - of course the DP is probably in the way. My DP hit mine so often it wore a hole through it. I took it off and riveted some new aluminum sheet on it.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Unbolt it? Three nuts on the left one on the right comes right off - of course the DP is probably in the way. My DP hit mine so often it wore a hole through it. I took it off and riveted some new aluminum sheet on it.

LOL, really? Just unbolt the darn thing?? I'll have to have a look at that again to see if I can do that.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
LOL, really? Just unbolt the darn thing?? I'll have to have a look at that again to see if I can do that.

Yes - I've taken it off a couple times to repair it.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes - I've taken it off a couple times to repair it. 

We're talking about the same heat shield, right? The one right at the bend of the downpipe on the subframe. Also - I have a 180Q, I didn't notice any bolts, but I'm blind sometimes.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
We're talking about the same heat shield, right? The one right at the bend of the downpipe on the subframe. Also - I have a 180Q, I didn't notice any bolts, but I'm blind sometimes.

Oh - not sure - the one i'm talking about is over the steering rack on a 225 - right below the dp.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Just get under your car as soon as its nice and bend back all the shields (unless the problem is obvious), that way you know you got the rattle...I have no chassis rattles and its because I just deformed everything


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Just get under your car as soon as its nice and bend back all the shields (unless the problem is obvious), that way you know you got the rattle...I have no chassis rattles and its because I just deformed everything









Oh, I know it's that shield. I'm pretty confident I was able to bend it out of the way using a big-ass screwdriver and brute force. It was hitting right where the DP bent down and to the rear. Hard to get in there.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Washed the TT and painted the A-pillars/windshield frame and mirror shells with Plasti-Dip spray... going to remove the masking in 10 minutes and see how it looks.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

Well yesterday I put money down own my TT! I'm waiting for the title to come so I can pay the rest and pick it up!


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

^^^congrats!
today i prayed that the 50+mph winds that we're gettin here dont knock a tree branch or anything else onto the TT


----------



## tolovevwistohatevw (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: (winTTer)*

yesterday i got my cluster installed. today i replaced the maf and about a foot and a half of my reverse light wires next to the sensor


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Some new mods, how to and nedd your thoughts*

need to ask your thoughts on some of these parts:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/whanabinnovativedp/
Left it open to the public.. How much would you pay for these dipstick and
windshield washer "CAP" comes in High polish satin/brushed aluminum High gloss black and Matt Black?????????????
LED alarm rings as well everything plastic zip bags Example Dipstick handle has seperate base, handle, set screw and allen wrench. They bag base/handle/allen wrench in their own bag . set screw threaded into handle stainless steel for high polish & brushed aluminum & black set screw for high gloss black polish & matt black.... I may not see your answers till later tonight...
worse case copy and paste link flicker. Thanks for any comments..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I like the dip stick idea mine has broke twice already


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Some new mods, how to and nedd your thoughts (beeyond)*

I like all those, nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let me know when you have a price for the dipstick pieces.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I think it looks better on a silver or grey car, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (edgy)*

You totally need Audi centercaps but I like the darkened parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Nice edgy. did you use vinyl?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_I think it looks better on a silver or grey car, but it was worth a shot.


























Oddly enough...I was considering doing this on my TTR....another Desert Green Pearl one too... you don't like it? 
I am wondering if you have a shot of it with the full car in the picture? With the top down too. Not sure if your pics do it justice by trying to get an idea of whether I like it too! Does look nice on a silver car...or a white one though! 
Did you use Sticker City for your Vinyl? DIY or pro? 
Joe


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

installed my tCarbon FMIC purchased from sTTillfly. looks good. still got a boost/vac leak to fix. spent some time on it and just am pissed about it


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (RabbitGTDguy)*

Thanks. It's actually Plasti-Dip spray I had laying around from when I did my lower grilles last year. It's temporary, and if I decide I like it I will get it done in vinyl and probably go with matte carbon mirror housings, we'll see. I'll go out and do some top-down pics in the driveway, but be warned - currently my only digital camera is built into my Blackberry, so they won't be great. 
I haven't done any research into what Audi centercaps fit in the Aristos - any suggestions?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (edgy)*



































_Modified by edgy at 5:25 PM 3/14/2010_


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Installed a Greddy Type RS BOV with recirc adapters and was a little concerned about some compressor surge going on at low throttle. I did the old SAI and n249 deletes and got a clean vac/boost source for the BOV and 100x better. Fixed all the issues with the BOV. Awesome mod.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_








_Modified by edgy at 5:25 PM 3/14/2010_


NWQuattro in Texas?






















when did you leave the PNW?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_
NWQuattro in Texas?






















when did you leave the PNW?

Feb of '09 - Portland just wasn't the place for me








I was (am?) Ur20V on NWQ


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Took out my rear perches the other day, and today I'll be working on something custom. I'll post pics in a bit


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

My friend had a piece of CF vinyl left over so I grabbed it and went to work...


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

Looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_My friend had a piece of CF vinyl left over so I grabbed it and went to work...


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Packed it full of stuff for two track days at Laguna Seca!


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^I'm jealous!


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

Shipped my AEB head to Bob Q for some work to compliment the 30R


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

what kind of work? I am not slandering Bob but I read a recent thread where a guy had some bad luck with him. Hope you don't too.


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

Hmmm i've never heard anything bad about him. His rep here on the tex preceeds, along with many high hp 1.8t's under his belt. Although i do hope you are wrong. Either way i will provide feedback.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Installed LED lic plate lights.
Attempted to install OSIR V3 Illuminate Shift Ring, but that was a no go. It didn't work.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (waynegz1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waynegz1* »_Installed LED lic plate lights.

Lighting mods are always the first thing I do to every car I've owned. Makes such a difference at night. Can make a dated car look like a brand new car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I got the 42DD LED license plate lights from TT Stuff and I'm a little disappointed... the color between the two bulbs doesn't match.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_I got the 42DD LED license plate lights from TT Stuff and I'm a little disappointed... the color between the two bulbs doesn't match.

That's a shame, I've never done business with them so I don't know if maybe you got a faulty set. I got mine from F1 Autohaus. They do mostly BMW stuff but our bulbs are the same and he had me test them out to make sure they were code free along with some LED reverse lights. Everytime I go to a night meet I always get compliments on them and people ask where I got them from.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (edgy)*

"I got the 42DD LED license plate lights from TT Stuff and I'm a little disappointed... the color between the two bulbs doesn't match- edgy"
I ordered the OSIR Shift Ring from them, called 2 days straight to ask for a return, and the guy finally answers today, tells me that the wrong wire harness was shipped and said he will receive the correct harness and ship it to me. That would be in 8-10 days. By the time I get it, if it doesn't work, I won't be able to return it bc it has been more than 15 days. 
TT Stuff, service wise, is not good. In my past experiences.
I ordered an antenna a while back, it didn't fit/was the wrong one, I called and called, emailed 3 times and never got an ok to return (as I need an ok to return, or it wont be accepted).


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

Bought new brake pads, just got to install them....


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cleaned and took pictures today...


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

change the red and that front grill stat!


----------



## putt_putt (Jan 9, 2010)

took her to the autocross was turned down at tech inspection the factory hoops did not pass then went home and put some new break pads on the back.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (putt_putt)*

Who does red wheels???








Time to chop the bars now since they don't pass inspection anyways


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

Lost either the steering rack or steering pump or both on track on my last session at Laguna Seca on Friday. I thought I just cooked the fluid and it came out of the reservoir but I tried filling it up yesterday and after driving it a bit it started leaking. Pump is whining. Time to flatbed it home from Monterey this am. We stayed all weekend.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

boo to that Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I cleaned out my interior (wow that was needed) - wiped off everything, took all the junk out, and got the 1/4" layer of grit off my windows







I also used the lovely 38* snowy weather (down from 63* and sunny three days ago) to clean up and organize my garage area and casa


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Pump appears to be intact with no leakage and leak appears to be coming from the rack - looks like a fitting on top of the rack but I can't tell for sure. THIS SUCKS.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Got my greddy pro spec 2 installed.. lowered the numbers took it for a spin, hit 30 psi hard and spun the tires a little also found out that my tb pipe wasn't on all the way.. kinda need to lower it a little. But damn it was fun..


----------



## erik5TT (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

recently did front and rear H&R sways, fk coils, 17.5mm up front and 25mm rear spacers, and 18x8s. also bought an '04 600rr for a daily cruiser.. the 140 mile a day commute for work kicks the tt's a** and with the e28 undergoing head work, the bike seemed to be my only answer..(thats my justification anyways...)



















_Modified by erik5TT at 10:00 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Some new mods, how to and nedd your thoughts (M-Power M3)*

26.99 free shipping


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Some new mods, how to and nedd your thoughts (beeyond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beeyond* »_26.99 free shipping


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

finally installed ny rear brakes! 
before:








after:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (deepblueT)*

mmm 2pc rotors...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

where did you get those audi brake decals??


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

got dynoed i was very disapointed!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwpYdB8eJJ0



_Modified by bvgoosedd at 9:53 AM 3-28-2010_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_got dynoed i was very disapointed!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwpYdB8eJJ0

What were you hoping for??


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (deepblueT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblueT* »_finally installed ny rear brakes! [/img]









Keep an eye on the bolts of those rear discs - several TT owners have had them all come loose.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (TToxic)*

decals are from ebay








yeah i have heard a few complaints about them loosening or even worse, i'll pull em apart again in the near future and check everything, good idea to loctite!


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

350awhp at least! i only got 328awhp. out of a gt3076r


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pump appears to be intact with no leakage and leak appears to be coming from the rack - looks like a fitting on top of the rack but I can't tell for sure. THIS SUCKS.

ouch. When my steering rack failed it was leaking near the drivers side wheel.. $1500 later it was fixed








on another note, I finally lowered the car out of winter mode Saturday. Feels/looks good to be low again.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
ouch. When my steering rack failed it was leaking near the drivers side wheel.. $1500 later it was fixed








on another note, I finally lowered the car out of winter mode Saturday. Feels/looks good to be low again.

Turns out I cracked the round rubber bush in the dogbone - which caused the DP to hit the hardline on the rack right at the fitting. It dislodged it enough to cause the leak at the o-ring. Shop rebent the line and reseated it leak stopped. Been leak free since they fixed it on Friday. You do NOT know how happy I was.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you really had to been shift/engaging HARD or have had a lot of salt during winter roads as that thing is TOUGH even when you replace the dogbone most times you do not replace that.
Sorry to hear the price tag but glad your back on the road


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (beeyond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beeyond* »_you really had to been shift/engaging HARD or have had a lot of salt during winter roads as that thing is TOUGH even when you replace the dogbone most times you do not replace that.
Sorry to hear the price tag but glad your back on the road

It was my original OEM dogbone with energy suspension poly's in it - 100k miles and 30+ track days. The poly's were completely deformed as well. 
Tracking the car - I shift it and drive it hard - way harder than I can possibly drive it on the street. Do that for 600+ hours and you'll see why it failed.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i wished my fuel gauge did not have a mind of its own. i also thought about throwing away the cluster and putting in autometer fuel level, tach, temp and speedo gauges in the hole with a flat carbon sheet and installing a generic fuel level sender in the tank.....


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i think you'd have to keep the main component that talks to the ECU in order to avoid any immob. or miscommunication problems. i suppose you would be tapping off the same lines in order to get it working in conjunction with the oem cluster bits.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Audi was sued for faulty instrument clusters and most got them fixed for free. I was told it would be free but I was screwed again...... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Window*

I replaced the driver's side window motor and regulator today. Lots of money, decent amount of time, worth the result. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Window (PDubbs20AE)*

Greased one of my camber plates and swapped rotors and pads again. Before Laguna a couple weeks ago I noticed my new Stasis rotors were not centered in the caliper. I've been running my old rotors - but need to ship them to Stasis so they can figure out why the new ones aren't right but the old ones are.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Window ([email protected])*

Today... I put on a new set of wheels.
OLD:








NEW:


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Window (waynegz1)*

Deleted my N249 valve, it feels much better now! next: deleting resonator.. has anyone done that on a stock exhaust on a 225?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Window (Nihuel)*

Stared at it sitting in my driveway... haven't driven it in a month and a half now.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Window (bauch1425)*

Removed the rear seat. Bought an Optima yellow top to replace the failing junk battery that is in there.
This week should be the front grills, euro plates and maybe my Accuair management!
This weekend hopefully will be finish stripping the wheels and get them ready for paint. Should have my order to Matt at Adaptec/1552 soon. Had some setbacks with other maintenance on the car.
Still so many things to do!


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Window (PDubbs20AE)*

Installed my boost gauge finally


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Oil change (AMSOil) and greased my Gruven rear control arms.
Oil vacuum extractor FTW!










_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 10:01 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_Oil change (AMSOil) and greased my Gruven rear control arms.
Oil vacuum extractor FTW!









_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 10:01 AM 4-6-2010_

how did that work for you? clog or backup at all? leftover oil?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (00_Bora)*

Stared at the small pool of powersteering fluid under the car. Looks like the repair didn't hold. FARK.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Stared at the small pool of powersteering fluid under the car. Looks like the repair didn't hold. FARK. 


I have a rack FS if you're in need...Thought I needed one but FFE just fixed the busted hardline instead.
As far as what I've done....zip...well replacing a bad map sensor tonight.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*

Cleaned pollen out of the interior.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (00_Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_
how did that work for you? clog or backup at all? leftover oil?

I don't have this particular one, but have a similar one. I run the car to get the oil hot then suck out the oil through the dipstick and dump into an oil transfer jug. i do this until no more oil gets sucked up making sure the hose is at the bottom of the oil pan.
I'm also able to swap out the oil filter from above with only a little big of spillage.
Works like a charm.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

On friday - went to have the new PS rack installed. When they repaired it the first time - we put in a new 034 Track Density dogbone - but I even uprated that with 85a durometer inserts. When we went to put the new rack in on Friday we noticed the engine sagging more than it should and the rubber insert on the new dogbone starting to tear as well as the mount itself being a bit out of alignment. 
The year old 034 Street Density mounts had both failed. We put a transmission stand under the tranny and with no effort whatsoever - were able to lift the engine a good 1/2". 
I'm starting to think all my DP issues were more related to the failing mounts than the DP itself. In fact - my steering rack was not really destroyed because the OEM dogbone rubber bush failed - that bush failed because both engine mounts failed. 
Ordered a set of VF's to go in now.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that sucks about the mounts. It's something you wouldn't think to fail that quick.
I installed some new goodies this weekend.. euro all red tails, votex skirts and some black gas bolt caps (to go over the faded anodized ones)


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_euro all red tails

rhd rear fog + lhd rear fog?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

^^ no, that is if you want normal reverse lights and euro amber blinkers. Get the opposite ones for all red (though you'll need to figure out reverse lights or go without, which I don't think is safe). You'll need a mix of UK and German lights, use ebay.co.uk or ebay.de for the appropriate parts - use "rücklicht" on ebay.de


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I was just confirming that there was no factory combo that was all red. I already have lhd euro tails (and I got them on ebay.de).
So to correct it would be lhd rear fog + rhd rear fog...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

I have 1 red light from a LHD and 1 red light from a RHD for a complete OEM all-red taillight set. Reverse lights are red when they light up, there's no blinker on the side of the light either


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Spacers and new wheels put on. Photos to come this weekend.


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

Sold her


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (mk1_tt)*

Got the new VF mounts and will heading out shortly to have the PS rack and them installed.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

spent Sat. and Sun. washing, clay barring, compounding, and polishing...just to have to drive it to my tinting appointment in the rain! all that work for nothing! but the tinting makes a huge difference.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_Spacers and new wheels put on. Photos to come this weekend.

You've probably seen them already, but here they are:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4863746


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

recieved my BBK







and my flywheel. 
new stuff going on next week


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Window (waynegz1)*

I thought i would start to clean her up until my front splitter got here 



































My first car show placed in TOP 20 pretty happy since car is not done


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (deepblueT)*








[/QUOTE]
What Spoiler is that?
Got any more pics of it?
I like that style of spoiler much better than the duck tail.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (mbaron)*

its a reiger spoiler, though i have not seen it for sale anywhere, it came on the car when i bought it. the only one that is close to the style is the DMC wing, TT stuff has it, no pics though. heres a pic of the DMC one on a car though 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2149022


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (deepblueT)*

heres some more pics all i could find


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (FT_MYERS_TT)*

two things: I grew up there oh sw fl 
two: 









added a touch of red new steering wheel cover..... is this gross/ok/maybe


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

maybe you missed the entire thread you created earlier...


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

with me anything is possible THANKs, Sorry about that.....


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (beeyond)*

Sent the wheel faces out to have the bolt holes drilled out a bit.








Should have gotten 12mm studs, got 14mm and now I have to have 5/8" overbore down 1/4" into the bolt holes in the back. They are mostly stripped and will be blasted this weekend. Got to get the paint, Lambo Balloon Silver with Satin clear, on soon maybe this weekend as well.
Next week she gets registered, wheels and adapters go on, and hopefully the windshield can be replaced.
All this, plus finals, plus final projects, plus grad work. This undergrad to grad transition kinda sucks.


----------



## LaingC (Dec 10, 2008)

I installed my OEM rear seat delete. Very overpriced and took forever to get here, but very, very nice and very functional. My camera is somewhat disabled but I will try and get some pictures.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

finally got a few issues panned out. spent 85 bux at a shop in the area to have 5 things pressed in/out. 

- Replaced front right wheel bearing. took my hub/knuckle to PF Supercars in frederick, md and they did a good job. the inner race was stuck to the hub but they figured it out. 
- DEFCON 1 setup. Got mkII rear bushes pressed in by PFS and the DEFCON adapters installed by them as well. i'd say it is quite the noticeable difference and handles more responsively. the only thing i need to figure out is the bumpy-ness . i thought this was the bushings but it's probably my overworked VMAXX's. 
- new spark plugs and topped off some oil (bad seal somewhere but F fixing that, leaks 1 quart every 5000 miles. I run it to 8500 on schedule because i get an extra quart cycled through. K&N high flow filter or whatever lasts 10K i am pretty sure. 
- broke a tie rod during the install and was like FFFFF. but I got the part over the weekend and put it on. i counted the threads on the driver side tie rod and replicated it the passenger side which ended up to be the worst idea. i had the most toe i've ever seen. so i adjusted only the newer one out to compensate. still need an alignment!! shyts a little, i mean a very little, off and not as smooth as it could be. 


i need an alignment but hate, i mean HATE, going to shops.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*"Back from the dead" thread...*

Changed my gear oil to Redline MT to get rid of a slight 2nd to 3rd grind (it worked like a charm).

Tried to change my Haldex fluid TWICE, but ended up shooting the oil all over my hand, arm, and garage. Had to take it to a shop to get this done. I think I'll be taking it to a shop for that bit of fun from now on.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, third times a charm right?

I managed to spill mine all over myself once, that was frustrating. The key i found was to press the tube firmly upward into the hole, and just press it in very slowly. I only spilled it when i was trying to do it to fast. If you securely seat the nozzle, and press slowly, it will not come back out ( until you remove the nozzle of course )


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

wrparrish said:


> Hey, third times a charm right?
> 
> I managed to spill mine all over myself once, that was frustrating. The key i found was to press the tube firmly upward into the hole, and just press it in very slowly. I only spilled it when i was trying to do it to fast. If you securely seat the nozzle, and press slowly, it will not come back out ( until you remove the nozzle of course )


I use surgical rubber tubing to fill mine - don't remember the size but it fits in tight in the fill hole and over the nozzle. Once the fluid is in, I pinch the tubing with one hand and have the bolt right under it with the other. Pull out the tubing while putting the bolt in place. Done it three times like this now and only one time have I dropped the damn bolt - LOL.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

Demodded a bunch of stuff off the TT. Camber plates came off, Forge aluminum strut bar, 19" BBS CH's, Mantis Gauge Pod (which is still for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!), oil pressure and temp gauges, and bolts and brackets for my harnesses. 

17" track wheels are on now with a fresh set of Bridgestone 760 Pole Positions.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Why de-mod?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I use surgical rubber tubing to fill mine - don't remember the size but it fits in tight in the fill hole and over the nozzle. Once the fluid is in, I pinch the tubing with one hand and have the bolt right under it with the other. Pull out the tubing while putting the bolt in place. Done it three times like this now and only one time have I dropped the damn bolt - LOL.


I guess I need bigger tubing [insert joke here]. Having access to a rack would help as well.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

l88m22vette said:


> Why de-mod?


No more tracking the TT - back to daily driver status. Needed money for this........




























Stage III+ S4

Base model - no sunroof, no seat heaters

Full ASP Stage III+ - KO4s, RS4 ICs, ASP fueling kit, APR Bi-Pipe, ASP Headers, ASP 3" DPs, ASP TruDual, ASP Custom Tune - with speedswitch - valet, 92 and 100 programs, Achtuning Oil cooler and thermo plate, Samco DV hoses, 710n's, X34 CF intake

Interior - Black cloth Sparco Evo L seats on sliders, Defi Boost gauge, custom built and welded in ½ cage - rear portion only, Sparco 5 point harnesses, camera mount, Autovation pedals, back seat backrest removed

Exterior - Lightweight carbon fiber Nogaro painted hood and front fenders, CF M3 lip spoiler

Suspension - rebound adjustable Penske 7500s with 700/950 spring rates, Don Istook adjustable front control arms

Drive train - RS4 clutch, RS4 engine mounts, ASP Competition rear differential mount, ASP Competition transmission mount, ASP Transmission Stabilizer Bar, Stasis Center Diff, UUC short shifter, RS4 knob

Brakes - Silver Brembo 332mm front, slotted 2 piece rotors, track and street ceramic pads, Stasis rear kit, wheels studs. PureMs brake duct backing plates (to be installed)

Wheels - SSR GT7 17"x8.5" wheels with brand new Bridgestone RE01r 245-40-17 tires - just swapped the RE01R's to some Enkei PF01 wheels and put on some R888's on the SSR's for track use.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

finally finished up my ceramic coated 42DD 3"Downpipe / APR 3" Catback Exhaust install today. She sounds beastly  :thumbup:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

winTTer said:


> finally finished up my ceramic coated 42DD 3"Downpipe / APR 3" Catback Exhaust install today. She sounds beastly  :thumbup:


yea i bet 3 inches is deeeep


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Installed an Optima battery today. It really cleaned up that side of the engine bay!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

sadly...think I washed it for the last time today and gave her a good details before putting it away for winter... SAD  










Though....this winter, have some good plans...

-Add Water/Methanol Injection from Snow Performance
-N249 and Vac can relocation...cleaning up the top of the motor to elminate the engine cover...
-new coolant tank...just for pretty factor...
-DV relocation kit, FORGE outlet hose and upper p side hose
-New battery (my Optima has seen better days...)
-Porsche brake upgrade up front (I hope...)

and...starting to look towards the engine build on the car. Deciding between a mild build with rods, headwork, an intake and a elminator...or going BT with a Holset...we'll see...

Always sad to put her away for winter...

Joe


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

^^I like your plans. Are you running spacers in the rear? It might just be the angle of the picture but it seems like you could use some..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I just emptied my mini keg to use as a heat shield.:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

OK, not today, but wednesday: finished painting the calipers, adding audi ring decals; painting the light inserts after removing the side reflector; installed new horns.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> ^^I like your plans. Are you running spacers in the rear? It might just be the angle of the picture but it seems like you could use some..


its def. the angle...already running spacers both front and rear. More an I'll sacrifice handling which is contrary to what I want to do...

making the list today...def. adding the porsche caliper upgrade to that list...

Joe


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

trying to revive this thread. I enjoyed looking through it when it was active. Although I have plenty of other work to do to my car, I decided to do something that I'll see every day on the interior. The original cloth was filthy. I didn't really notice the dirty cloth until removing it and seeing the color differences. So after ~55 bux in supplies and around 4 hours including removing and reapplying the pieces, I got the final product;



















Had to change the contrast to show the difference.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

^^ that looks great! how did you remove the panels?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks! I just pulled on them. very tough to not break the plastic crap clip retainers that they used. If you get into this, spend 5 bux or so on a good epoxy mix such as gorilla glue. If it breaks, you dont have to worry about it. you just throw some epoxy in its place and the clip will hold just like new. very easy project in my opinion.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

ShockwaveCS said:


> thanks! I just pulled on them. very tough to not break the plastic crap clip retainers that they used. If you get into this, spend 5 bux or so on a good epoxy mix such as gorilla glue. If it breaks, you dont have to worry about it. you just throw some epoxy in its place and the clip will hold just like new. very easy project in my opinion.


Sounds good.. What type of materials did you use for attaching the material (suede?) to the pillars?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

micro suede from fabric.com (get 2 yards to be safe)

headliner glue from local jo ann fabrics (i heard this is the best stuff around)
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd56995

and have some gloves handy. i used a whole 50 glove box. the glue is sticky so after wrapping it around the edges in spots I had to replace the glove in order to avoid getting it on the actual suede.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Installed my Knobbbbb!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Good call on the revival, and that's a great result Shockwave :thumbup: I got this Pag T3 bottom-mount in the mail the other day, very exciting especially for the price. Piece by troll-gotten piece my build is coming together :laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

ShockwaveCS said:


> micro suede from fabric.com (get 2 yards to be safe)
> 
> headliner glue from local jo ann fabrics (i heard this is the best stuff around)
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd56995
> ...


Awesome, thank you for the info! I will definitely be doing this soon!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

ShockwaveCS said:


> micro suede from fabric.com (get 2 yards to be safe)
> 
> headliner glue from local jo ann fabrics (i heard this is the best stuff around)
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd56995
> ...


You can also use 3M 90 spray glue which even that isn't the best stuff around, but I trust it more than anything Joann sells. Professional upholstery shops use DAP Landau Top Adhesive and that is the best stuff around. But you need a spray gun to use it. Just about everything in a spray can is mediocre but for fabric suede they work okay especially for pillars and smaller pieces. I've seen suede sag on the main headliner over time from using spray can adhesives. One of my friends did his 3 times and finally had it done professionally. 

You really shouldn't need gloves if you do it right. If you spray the back of the suede and the surface with adhesive, than wait for both to cure until they are tacky and the adhesive doesn't come off on your finger when you touch it. If its wet and comes off than you're doing it wrong. If you do get adhesive on the suede, vinyl, or leather you can use gasoline, yes gasoline to remove it. A lot of upholstery shops use gasoline to clean up the glue on material. 

Also some fabric suede, especially the better ones have a fabric backing that should be removed. It won't seem obvious that there is a backing and its not easy to separate them at first. But once you do the suede is much better for wrapping and will stretch. Suede also has a grain to it and you should keep this is mind while covering different parts to keep the grain going in the same direction. Most people put the grain going front to back. If you run your hand over the suede you will see the direction of the grain.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

dogger said:


> You can also use 3M 90 spray glue which even that isn't the best stuff around, but I trust it more than anything Joann sells. Professional upholstery shops use DAP Landau Top Adhesive and that is the best stuff around. But you need a spray gun to use it. Just about everything in a spray can is mediocre but for fabric suede they work okay especially for pillars and smaller pieces. I've seen suede sag on the main headliner over time from using spray can adhesives. One of my friends did his 3 times and finally had it done professionally.
> 
> You really shouldn't need gloves if you do it right. If you spray the back of the suede and the surface with adhesive, than wait for both to cure until they are tacky and the adhesive doesn't come off on your finger when you touch it. If its wet and comes off than you're doing it wrong. If you do get adhesive on the suede, vinyl, or leather you can use gasoline, yes gasoline to remove it. A lot of upholstery shops use gasoline to clean up the glue on material.
> 
> Also some fabric suede, especially the better ones have a fabric backing that should be removed. It won't seem obvious that there is a backing and its not easy to separate them at first. But once you do the suede is much better for wrapping and will stretch. Suede also has a grain to it and you should keep this is mind while covering different parts to keep the grain going in the same direction. Most people put the grain going front to back. If you run your hand over the suede you will see the direction of the grain.


Awesome, thank you for all the info. This should be very helpful.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I FINALLY got my Porsche brake kit on. Thank god!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I FINALLY got my Porsche brake kit on. Thank god!


you DEFINITELY need to put up some pics...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I like that this thread was brought back from the dead! (or at least I've missed it the past few weeks)

I towed my car home at 1am with a rope attached to my mom's Subaru. Love it.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

aTTenzione said:


> yea i bet 3 inches is deeeep


twss


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I like that this thread was brought back from the dead! (or at least I've missed it the past few weeks)
> 
> I towed my car home at 1am with a rope attached to my mom's Subaru. Love it.


haha you mean it wasn't as bad as this? http://www.videobash.com/video_show/tree-branch-instead-of-wheel-9321

:laugh:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I put trans oil in and looked at where to mount a battery.

Installed a 2.75" to 2.5" 45 degree silicone elbow to my 1 piece intercooler piping.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ok, not today, but saturday....road her hard and put her up wet. 










Texas state-wide audi meet this past weekend, approx 50cars. saturday afternoon "spirited" drive thru texas back roads SW of DFW. Chased the the lead cars for about 2 hours.

Lead RS4, followed by black TTS, silver TTS, then me.

My rear view, green quattro gt, then what must have looked like a high speed audi dealer's lot including 4 R8s, 5 mk1s, 2 mk2s, multiple RS 4s, S 4s, 6s, 8s, and the As:










Damn I love this car!!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

hmm, I seem to recognize that landscape, in fact I believe I was a part of that spirited drive


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

2001TTransport said:


> hmm, I seem to recognize that landscape, in fact I believe I was a part of that spirited drive


Yes David, yes you were:










I think I gained 50hp just sitting next to yours before the drive...which probably dropped yours to only 500. 

cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> you DEFINITELY need to put up some pics...














































Yes, its not technically a BBK because the rotors are stock diameter. But The stopping power improvement is noticeable. Pedal feel is MUCH nicer. The H&K sticker on the back window was temporary, but is starting to grow on me.


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yes, its not technically a BBK because the rotors are stock diameter. But The stopping power improvement is noticeable. Pedal feel is MUCH nicer. The H&K sticker on the back window was temporary, but is starting to grow on me.


Are those the Cayenne brakes that everyone's putting on their B6/B7 A4/S4s?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I need to upgrade


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DCMS371 said:


> Are those the Cayenne brakes that everyone's putting on their B6/B7 A4/S4s?


No, They are Boxster calipers. The Cayanne calipers are HUGE.


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> No, They are Boxster calipers. The Cayanne calipers are HUGE.


I saw your post on Audizine after I asked. These look great.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DCMS371 said:


> I saw your post on Audizine after I asked. These look great.


Thanks man


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice brake upgrade! :thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Got a catch can upgrade from my "Home Depot Special" catch can. Also got a stubby antenna (I like the "plug" but don't want to mess with the headliner).

It's been sitting in my garage for a time as well. Gonna put these on when it warms up.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

dogger said:


> Nice brake upgrade! :thumbup:


Thanks. Im very happy with them.


----------



## spyoptic01 (Mar 20, 2008)

ordered my o2 sensor spacer from 42 draft and got my new wheels a few days back enkei performance imola in black


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Took my bumper off


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Is that a keg can around your filter?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Ancient history: VW Heineken Intake


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

l88m22vette said:


> Ancient history: VW Heineken Intake


 Epic.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Took my bumper off


 I've never done that, it is very hard to do? I used to take off the bumper to my Corrado when I had it...THAT was really easy to get on and off.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah its a almost polished one haha 
Taking the bumper off is easy as long as you have the right tools. Took me 2 hours and that included going inside 4 times and running my hands under hot water to warm them up:laugh: 
Todays plan is finish these before a 6 o'clock gtg


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah its a almost polished one haha
> Taking the bumper off is easy as long as you have the right tools. Took me 2 hours and that included going inside 4 times and running my hands under hot water to warm them up:laugh:
> Todays plan is finish these before a 6 o'clock gtg


i'm going to be doing this later today or tomorrow 

going to shave the reflectors then cover the lower turn with dark smoked film i picked up...
but first i'm replacing the valve cover gasket and tensioner seal aka 1/2 moon seal.

pics later today


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Head lights are back in and working. 3 bar grille is in. Supertones are on their way in. Life is good:beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

me too guy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Those lights are bigger then they look huh? Haha. Are those the clear corners? That's what I went with too.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Back from the shop. Damage fixed.

Votex is painted but not installed. Going with the Front and Sides only. Not feeling the Rear.

Badge-less grill installed - Looks great
De-Badged Rear end - Looks clean
ABT Spoiler painted and ready to install tomorrow.

It's raining... so no pics today. Stay tuned. 

I'm kicking myself for not doing the headlights while the bumper was already off... for a week. :banghead:

Forgot to mention - Installed BFI Stage 1 Motor and Trans Mount and Stage 2 Dogbone. :thumbup:


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll jump on the headlight-baking bandwagon:

- removed bumper (installing SEAT lip tomorrow)
- baked / de-flectored headlights
- replaced 2001 grille with newer 3-bar version
- replaced faulty passenger door microswitch


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so i only got around to replacing the valve cover gasket and tensioner seals... no more burning oil smell... YAY!









but.... one of the posts from the tensioner actually broke ... i have no idea how ... and the broken post fell into the head... luckily, my awesome chopstick skills acquired from eating with them since i was 6 came in handy to fish the broken piece out of the head... :laugh:









and here's a booty shot of my home made all reds... i basically covered the reverse lights with tail light film... i love the look and it looks factory unless you look really close








best 5 dollar mod yet


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

trixx, i can't help but to notice your house/alley between the houses.. do you actually live IN toronto or like around? i just got back from a trip to visit my friend in cambridge and the houses there look EXACTLY the same.

oh and i love the tails 
and nice chop stick skills


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> trixx, i can't help but to notice your house/alley between the houses.. do you actually live IN toronto or like around? i just got back from a trip to visit my friend in cambridge and the houses there look EXACTLY the same.
> 
> oh and i love the tails
> and nice chop stick skills


:laugh:

i live in toronto about a 5 minute drive to the downtown core... i think all of southern ontario homes look the same once you get out of the condominuim infested city centres 

it was raining this morning so the headlight job got postponed, however after working in the bay yesterday i decided it was time for a quick engine detail...

the results 










of course shortly after the picture i noticed some schmutz behind the dipstick tube and managed to break it just taking the dipstick out :banghead:

stoopid plastic VAG dipsticks


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

matches said:


> I'll jump on the headlight-baking bandwagon:
> 
> - removed bumper (installing SEAT lip tomorrow)
> - baked / de-flectored headlights
> ...


Here it is after day 2:

- lip installed
- everything put back together
- debadged
- iPod cable re-run
- vacuumed!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

get that 4x4 lowered and you're set :thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

New Grill










ABT Spoiler


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> get that 4x4 lowered and you're set :thumbup:


I know, I know!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


>


Is that rust I see? I would jump on that before I do anything else


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Is that rust I see? I would jump on that before I do anything else


Nope - just dirt, fortunately! This was pre-wash, immediately after being put back together.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

iPod interface. Works with my iphone as well, but needed to use the camera in it to get the pic...










Picture was actually a pain to get - the artist / album / track info scrolls on the head unit, and the backlight dims pretty quickly on the ipod. That's the best "action shot" I could get...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Sanded and polished a set of Audi metal OEM centre caps to go on the wheels yesterday.. wanted to do so much more but got sidetracked when I the washing machine broke


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

*Porsche calipers*



DCMS371 said:


> Are those the Cayenne brakes that everyone's putting on their B6/B7 A4/S4s?



I'm no expert but I have seen a few threads on Porsche brakes and aren't they supposed to be oriented with the caliper towards the rear? That's how they are on the porsche and I've seen other threads with call outs for this exact topic. Just an FYI.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

No, they are correct. The audi TT location is at the front.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

need your help!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Your dog ate a wheel!!!!!  
What color will they be?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

dog licks my ass when I work on wheels:laugh:

I'm not sure for center colorI've no time in these days to split wheels too!
only painting myself
what about this color?








I hope they are ready foR Wothersee:screwy:


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Put new grill in today, changed headlight bulbs, so much easier when you can see the back of the headlight. Also adding a laser jammer behind the grill, gotta finish that up later today


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> dog licks my ass when I work on wheels:laugh:
> 
> I'm not sure for center colorI've no time in these days to split wheels too!
> only painting myself
> ...


I say gold or bronze color


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

it's a loooooong night...









Andrew at work:laugh:




































front and rear...
































































I need red caps...it's not easy to find them..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

did they miss a spot at the body shop?
upper-right hand part of the photo


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

probably a reflection. As for the wheels, I would have copper plated them


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

today i used penetrating lube to stop those noises coming from front Spherical Bearing LCA.

jacked the car,spray like no tomorrow, finished and toke the car for a spin .

result : no more cracking noises
mobile cam pics

easy fix.[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://pica...44/Sabah_Al_Salem-20110425-00075[1].jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Apr 30, 2011[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/URL]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://pica...44/Sabah_Al_Salem-20110429-00086[1].jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Apr 30, 2011[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/URL]


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> it's a loooooong night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What spray paint is that?! that is an awesome color!!!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

ModsTTand said:


> today i used penetrating lube to stop those noises coming from front Spherical Bearing LCA.
> 
> jacked the car,spray like no tomorrow, finished and toke the car for a spin .
> 
> ...


i love your lds's so much


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

We powdercoated my VC and IM today...







Hoping they get installed this weekend...

Steve


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> i love your lds's so much


glad u liked it , it's a full kit (DRL+turn signals) from WAS from wak tt site http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm
its not cheap yet its one outstanding LED kit .


----------



## jgar (Feb 11, 2009)

Just ordered the AP cup kit. Two days until the store has it in. Can't wait since I already have the front camber/caster kit to put in.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*I have the front end off right now...*

...doing the "reflector delete" HL mod and fixing my cracked bumper.

I'll be installing and new clutch pedal and pads/rotors for the rear next.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

andrewosky said:


> it's a loooooong night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SteveAngry said:


> We powdercoated my VC and IM today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my respect for both of you , heading ur way with same black color theme in enginebay, as for those rims GET THEM ON THAT AMAZING CAR :laugh:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

love them!
it's exactly color I want for mine!
look good!!

thanks guys!
today I find red cap oz


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Tonight with 2 my friends more drop..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love it Andrew :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

x2 !!!!

Exactly my car color / model too...

(I need to get rid of my fat fives and get nicer wheels)


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

andrewosky said:


> it's a loooooong night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job man...care to share how many coats and drying time in between coats?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Nice job man...care to share how many coats and drying time in between coats?


hi man! 
first:I've done central hole and other 5holes and all border.
Second time: all wheel 
total 3 coats..Drying about 10 minutes
I use different "spray sigot"(sorry guy I don't mean in english) by Duplicolor..white and black
pic for you 








this is color I use on my wheels


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I got bored, started taking stuff apart in the trunk and couldn't stop. :laugh:

I don't know if I'm going to strip the rest of it. When I get the exterior repainted I'm going to have the interior(what is red now) painted black. Looking for a race car feel, but still looking to drive it on the street. 
























And here's my other toy  Pretty tight fit in the garage.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You better be putting a cage in there


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Powder coated intake and valve cover installed over the weekend. 

Timing belt done at the same time. Power Gasket Plus also installed since I had the IM off anyways. :thumbup:



Steve


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

SteveAngry said:


> Powder coated intake and valve cover installed over the weekend.
> 
> Timing belt done at the same time. Power Gasket Plus also installed since I had the IM off anyways. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


bigger pic, please


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

finished wiring in laser jammer, re did some of the stereo, and wired in the boost gauge :thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> bigger pic, please


Love too but Photobucket won't let me...

Steve


----------



## iamgod313 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bathing...


----------



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

ttwsm said:


> iPod interface. Works with my iphone as well, but needed to use the camera in it to get the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How exactly did you do this? Is there a write up anywhere?


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

TTuned84 said:


> How exactly did you do this? Is there a write up anywhere?


Here's an old write up using the OEM kit to give you an idea:
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1921768

Obviously if you use a Grom Ipod kit, etc you wouldn't have to worry about swapping the connector out like the OP did with the OEM kit. You simply unplug the stock CD changer and plug in the Grom harness in it's place. 

Steve


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

ttwsm said:


> iPod interface. Works with my iphone as well, but needed to use the camera in it to get the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK,
Why not just buy a RW CD changer to replace the stock one...?:facepalm:

2011 still using the first gen ipod:facepalm:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Not sure why I'm replying to this (tired I guess) but...

As I said in my post, my camera is in my iphone, so to get an "action shot", I had to bust out the old ipod. I wanted to catch the track info on the head unit as well as the ipod.

I've seen the changer interfaces, but I liked the RDS output for the Scosche unit. Matter of taste, I guess. I like having the song info show up in the gauge cluster LCD as well.

As for writeup, there's not really much to it. It all plugs into the back of the head unit. You just need to pull your head unit and tap into a couple of wires for power.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Repaired the interior door net on the driver side...It took a while but got it done to the best possible...

Now I need to find a steering wheel in great condition for my 01 so I can buy it


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Converted2VW said:


> Repaired the interior door net on the driver side...It took a while but got it done to the best possible...
> 
> Now I need to find a steering wheel in great condition for my 01 so I can buy it


You should post pictures of the door net in the thread you started for it and/or what you did to get it installed. I'm sure people would love to see that. 

Is your current steering wheel in really bad condition? If not, you should consider getting it refurbished. For example here is a leathered one done by POGEA and I'm sure there are many places that can do this kind of work..


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

OMG! that steering wheel is amazing!

If it only wasn't 600$ to redo+shipping...those POGEA guys are expensive!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Converted2VW said:


> OMG! that steering wheel is amazing!
> 
> If it only wasn't 600$ to redo+shipping...those POGEA guys are expensive!


Haha well if you consider how much a new steering wheel might cost, it might be worth it


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> OMG! that steering wheel is amazing!
> 
> If it only wasn't 600$ to redo+shipping...those POGEA guys are expensive!


And they make that SICK double din conversion that I MUST have one of these days. And yeah, they are expensive.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> And they make that SICK double din conversion that I MUST have one of these days. And yeah, they are expensive.


Yeah that thing is amazing.. wasn't AvanTTix over at AZ doing some custom one? I thought I remember him saying he is going to come out with a DIY on one..


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I've seen the brand new steering wheels for our cars around $800-$900...so $600 is a lot for a restoration IMHO...

Still, the POGEA is an AMAZING finish and look...


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Converted2VW said:


> I've seen the brand new steering wheels for our cars around $800-$900...so $600 is a lot for a restoration IMHO...
> 
> Still, the POGEA is an AMAZING finish and look...


Yeah.. I'm sure other places, possibly even locally, can do just as good of a job for cheaper though.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Ordered me FK coils!


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I just ordered FK coilovers a couple days ago. I also oder a suspension refresh kit, custom rear springs, and a panzer plate. Still waiting on the refresh kit and coilovers. Hoping to get everything installed in about two weeks. 









Shouldn't this have been cut out? :screwy:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

chads said:


> I just ordered FK coilovers a couple days ago. I also oder a suspension refresh kit, custom rear springs, and a panzer plate. Still waiting on the refresh kit and coilovers. Hoping to get everything installed in about two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same thoughts


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Killed a fuel pump yesterday.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*two sunday's*

Last two sunday's

I changed the control arm bushings/front to ECS Poly's

I installed catch can and changed the Intake mani Gasket

Question how did you guys get the little arm back on for the Headlight level sensor?

I can't get the bitch back on. My headlight point straight to the ground even high beams!

any help?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chads said:


> Shouldn't this have been cut out? :screwy:


Yes. Mine was removed on my panzer plate. But I bought mine used. I think they leave it in there and make it "your call" wether on not you want that removed for access to change your oil.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I installed my Dv relocation kit from Forge. Also did my upper intercooler hose on the passengers side.









I disconnected my Evap system and capped the lines ( had a pretty bad vac leak).










I also cleaned up a bunch of bad/crappy vac lines.

And my co pilot standing guard. Although he no longer fits in the car.


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

Gave up on Unitronic an switched to Eurodyne.


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

I replaced this....


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

My brother was in town last winter and thought it would be nice to clean the snow off my car and the driveway. Guess he didn't realize that there was a cell phone antenna on top of my car. I finally found something to cover the hole while I decide what I want to do with it. 










Oh... and a minor upgrade to blind spot mirrors. I don't know how I got around without them.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I removed the last bolt holding my turbo to the exhaust manifold (map gas, PB Blaster, small sledge hammer & a few chisels ftw!). Now I can put everything (including the head) back in the engine bay!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

work by night


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Early morning adjust angle and more drop..
Front drop about 5mm..Now I'm happy:laugh:
rear camber -2,6°,front camber -2.0° degree..front toe about +0.20 mm and rear about 0.10mm
NO RUB, NEVER!! I work a lot my archs!

















black paint

























red caps are ready!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ Nice Work!

I washed it, detailed it and clay'd bar half of it...

2.5 hrs taking care of the paint....

I'm waxing it in the morning!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Converted2VW said:


> ^^ Nice Work!
> 
> I washed it, detailed it and clay'd bar half of it...
> 
> ...


wow i did the same thing today.. claying just the top part of the car took me about 2.5 hours! taking a dinner break.. then wax in the morning


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Started replacing the rubber hoses under the hood. New breather assembly and a few vacuum lines to start. Bathed and put new rings on the injectors while I was there. I didn't remember to snap a shot for forum pron until near the end of the day though.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Its a lot easier to just get rid of the N249 rather than wasting time replacing all the hosing. Oh, and it makes your engine feel better...


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

There seems to be quite a few threads about by passing the N249. I'll definitely give them a read before swapping out more hose.
:beer:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

what is a panzer plate ??


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

ian c - U.K. said:


> what is a panzer plate ??


Correct me if I'm wrong... Basically, it's a metal belly pan.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

fixed fuel pump, no has leak at surge tank.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

mdjenkins said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong... Basically, it's a metal belly pan.


thanks .
where do you buy them (my car is missing its bellypan)
also , where do you buy the mirrors ?


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

ian c - U.K. said:


> thanks .
> where do you buy them (my car is missing its bellypan)
> also , where do you buy the mirrors ?


I saw a bellypan show up on ebay last week. As for the blindspot mirrors I bought mine from ecstuning. I'd give you links but I'm on my phone atm and their site isn't very mobile friendly.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

thanks .
i have ecs saved in my favourites , will go take a look ...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mdjenkins said:


> I saw a bellypan show up on ebay last week. As for the blindspot mirrors I bought mine from ecstuning. I'd give you links but I'm on my phone atm and their site isn't very mobile friendly.


I want an ecs app for the iPhone


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I want an ecs app for the iPhone


Or a mobile site.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

ian c - U.K. said:


> what is a panzer plate ??


http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Detail?no=465


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

ejg3855 said:


> Or a mobile site.


It's not that bad on android once you figure out how to get your cookie set to your car.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Wont the N249 removal cause a CEL? No one seems to mention that you will get an incorrect flow code p0411... if you have inspection - consider that.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I installed my ABT rear wing/spoiler last night. Hoping to get the Votex on this weekend.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

andrewosky said:


> Early morning adjust angle and more drop..
> Front drop about 5mm..Now I'm happy:laugh:
> rear camber -2,6°,front camber -2.0° degree..front toe about +0.20 mm and rear about 0.10mm
> NO RUB, NEVER!! I work a lot my archs!
> red caps are ready!


How did you adjust the front camber, and rear toe?


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm still in maintenance mode. So today was new coilpacks and plugs. I just love the look of the white tops on new coil packs


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Wont the N249 removal cause a CEL? No one seems to mention that you will get an incorrect flow code p0411... if you have inspection - consider that.


Not at all, you're thinking of the evap N112, just keep the N249 plugged in and hidden, run a hose from the DV to the intake manifold, and voila, cleaner engine and no CEL 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4048354


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*tt today*

drove it everyday car...... putting 3M venture guard door cups on.........


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

New coilpacks to get rid of a pesky misfire. Smooth Now. And just hit 170,000 miles


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

6T1 said:


> How did you adjust the front camber, and rear toe?


hi man
you can adjust the front camber on TT..
for rear toe I built coustom control arms and I've kw control arms for rear camber


I'M READY TO WORTHERSEE!!
DZEMO FLYS HERE:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

took it to the body shop for an estimate/schedule repairs of the hail damage from last night. :-(


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

I didn't see any way to adjust the front camber on my car.


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> took it to the body shop for an estimate/schedule repairs of the hail damage from last night. :-(


We had plenty of hail in Arlington, but I was spared any damage, somehow. My co-worker's car, parked right next to me, did not fare so well.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

aTTlas said:


> We had plenty of hail in Arlington, but I was spared any damage, somehow. My co-worker's car, parked right next to me, did not fare so well.


What kind of car did the coworker drive? IMO, all steel is not created equal and to be honest, I was expecting SEVERE damage, to include broken glass, after watching tennis ball sized hail stones roll across the grass for 30 minutes. Skylight in the building I was in broke early during the hail storm. It was not a good night. 

I think audi steel is much stronger/thicker than say the toyota steel in my wifes car. maybe I'm wrong, but maybe not.

cheers.


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> What kind of car did the coworker drive? IMO, all steel is not created equal and to be honest, I was expecting SEVERE damage, to include broken glass, after watching tennis ball sized hail stones roll across the grass for 30 minutes. Skylight in the building I was in broke early during the hail storm. It was not a good night.
> 
> I think audi steel is much stronger/thicker than say the toyota steel in my wifes car. maybe I'm wrong, but maybe not.
> 
> cheers.


I would be inclined to agree with you on the quality/weight of materials. The other car was a new-ish Camry. Our '84 Bronco only suffered a broken bug shield. The steel on that thing is monstrous, though. With the TT, I sat inside, waiting for my store to close so I could leave, watching golf-ball sized hail pelt my poor car, expecting pretty severe damage. The spherical nature of the car may have helped a bit, as well.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I drove the **** out of mine:laugh:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

I bought more parts.
that's about all i can do ...
Only had it a week before i flew out to illinois so my buddy has driven it more than me.
i keep myself busy online shopping for it though


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

new gas cap.
Thrilling... isn't it?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mdjenkins said:


> new gas cap.
> Thrilling... isn't it?


Was this a mod to get more power, or better fuel milage?


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Today I left my TT parked in a Northern VA Metro stop parking lot. I hope she survives.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

mbaron said:


> Today I left my TT parked in a Northern VA Metro stop parking lot. I hope she survives.


I know how you feel. I gave my keys to a valet in south beach last week. I could barely get through lunch.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

mbaron said:


> Today I left my TT parked in a Northern VA Metro stop parking lot. I hope she survives.


it most likely will. I occasionally left mine at vandorn and huntington and never had an issue. just pick it up before sundown.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Got my coilovers and stuff installed on monday. Also, gave it a wash today.


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

sheared a wheel bolt trying to fit spacers. Fuuuuuuuuuuu.....

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> Not at all, you're thinking of the evap N112, just keep the N249 plugged in and hidden, run a hose from the DV to the intake manifold, and voila, cleaner engine and no CEL
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4048354


I had originally done rerouted from the DV directly to the IM. Capped off the rest and left it in place - I still have an improper air flow CEL. I just put it back - light went off for 140+ miles... and now back on. 

I'm going to continue replacing hose till I find the cause...


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Was this a mod to get more power, or better fuel milage?


 Lets just say that I missed the whoosh sound my tank used to make when I would remove the cap to add fuel.


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

got some rims to play with. 
started with this one 









so far so good


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

today i fixed a vacuum leak!! better gas mileage now, but I will be replacing them with new silicone hoses too.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Got it all put back together after some simple mods...*

...headlight reflector mod, LED turn signal bulb replacement, tinted the corners, new plugs, cleaned, fixed, and painted the engine covers and did the inexpensive cover HW replacement (swapped out all the fasteners for the covers with SS bolts and finishing washers - less than $13).

Also - smoked side markers.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Picked up the final remaining trinkets for this weekends wideband conversion. Woooot evap and maf be gone


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Shaved my arse today.
before:









after:


----------



## Mo)xie (Jun 12, 2011)

Washed inside out. It's clean and smells purty.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mo)xie said:


> Washed inside out. It's clean and smells purty.


And then it rained. Bun bun bunnnnn


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

chads said:


> Shaved my arse today.
> before:
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the exhaust?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Needs cleaned? lol


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bought one today.Very excited


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

chads said:


> Needs cleaned? lol


lol  cant even see the thing


----------



## Mo)xie (Jun 12, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> And then it rained. Bun bun bunnnnn


You'd think it would have.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mo)xie said:


> You'd think it would have.


It always does the day after I do mine. So I went out and bought a car cover. Beat that mother nature!!!


----------



## Mo)xie (Jun 12, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> It always does the day after I do mine. So I went out and bought a car cover. Beat that mother nature!!!


Cursed!!! Unsurprisingly enough. It rained yesterday evening.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mo)xie said:


> Cursed!!! Unsurprisingly enough. It rained yesterday evening.


As it usually does lol


----------



## ipeeblood (Jan 25, 2009)

Patching a hole in the gas tank and rewiring the downstream o2 sensor, thank you very much construction debris!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Installed a Dice iPod adaptor. It seems to work just fine.


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Cured my eBay downpipe rattle by upgrading to Stage 2 BFI Dogbone mount from Stage 1 and installing a new rubber exhaust hanger between the downpipe and subframe


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

mercavius said:


> Cured my eBay downpipe rattle by upgrading to Stage 2 BFI Dogbone mount from Stage 1 and installing a new rubber exhaust hanger between the downpipe and subframe


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Retribution (Oct 25, 2010)

Just got my 60k Timing Belt service done at put 4 new BFGoodrich g-Force Sport tires on it. Now I can drive like a man again and not have to worry about the bald tires collapsing under the weight of the car or the Timing Belt snapping and bending exhaust valves.


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

nice tyres dude!

I will be making a vid of mine today!:wave:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

my best purchase for TT!!
becker remote kit for ipod 5th..


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Painted the curbed wheels from the previous owner.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I drove it for the first time in two months, between the newish Forester and moving to the city it sat in the garage  After a quick charge and 5-6 turns of the key, it started, sounded like crap from 30 seconds, and then purred like always. I put 75 miles on it today :thumbup:

From this point on it really needs to be put on stands, I need the bare minimum of a timing belt and new clutch, and in reality I need a new turbo so I guess its time to finally break down and start modding. I got all my parts crap home from my Dad's house, not driving the TT for a year here I come!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

It's always easier to mod/maintain when you have the luxury of taking it off the road. you can take your time, collect parts and tools along the way to make collateral repair/mods easy and efficient, photo and document the effort, and take breaks without worry. 

when I did my suspension build last year, I had it on jackstands for almost 30 day. so much easier. 

good luck with the effort.

cheers.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Washed her :beer:


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

Well it wasnt done today but more a series of days. Smoked the side markers, put the TIP in put some new 18's on with fresh rubber, ordered all of 40k mile service parts got that planned for the weekend, as well gonna black out my badges and gas lid. Next up gonna throw some springs on and my custom dual with the 3.2 rear valance.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

*What i did to my TT today.....*

I put on the mound of parts that ive been hoarding for the last little while, then drove the s**t out of it. It was amazing...... oh, then i woke up, stepped out of my tent, where i was promptly greeted by 112 degrees of hot, sandy wind, and the realization that my car is still sitting in my driveway, bone stock, and that i am still 7400 miles away in a desert. What evs, i just gotta wait till December and she'll be all mine.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Ordered a new Haldex pump to replace the old (still running unit) when I put the Competition controller in next weekend. Hurray for Haldex fluid flushes every 10k.


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Well owned her for three weeks now and I am well on my way as usual....
(didn't do all of it today ...but you get the point)

Installed coils tonight (FK/Koni)
Replaced all the sway bar links
New strut tops
New t-stat
New front o2
Tweaked my Eurodyne tune a little
New cluster.(Thanks Audi for paying for 75%)
New door lock cylinder
New Gas and trunk switches
New window switches, and door latch
T-belt and pump
Plugs, Valve cover gasket etc..

Pics after coils tonight....


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

More of a week long thing:
tinted tails/side markers/windows
Black gas flap(powder coated, thank you Zetarhopike)
Painted front rings with plati-dip
replaced back rings with matte black rings, still need to debadge the rest of the rear. I am thinking of buying a mk2 tt logo and plasti-dipping it for the back.
Removed dent in rocker panel with cheapo knockoff ding king. Actually, just reduced its size considerably.
Wash, wax, interior detail.

I have been busy. Still to come, clear corners and reflector delete in the headlights. Oh and coils, but those are a long way out.


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Coils are usually the first thing I do...LOL Just happens the price of admission to that game is a tad more on a Quattro:laugh:


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been procrastinating on pulling the trigger on some as the wife is preggo. Kinda puts a cramp on the new wheels and coils I had planned this summer.


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

I know what you mean...check craigslist..got mine almost new in box for 600


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wheels are on and car is washed!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

played tt said:


> wheels are on and car is washed!


tpiwwp


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re-Do!*

Re-Doing the headliner over the weekend and then the usual wash wax etc,.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thinking of removing the counter weight once the weather breaks. Remove the tools and first aid kit. Put the car on a little diet, so I don't have to go on one.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

- Fixed my replacement headlight. Does anyone need a headlight for the parts lens and housing are destroyed.
- Removed the f'ed up bumper and half the fender :what:
- Looked at it and did a whole lot of  and :banghead:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Bought a 42 DD intake. Now just waiting for the 15th when i get paid again and ill take advantage of some of these 4th of July/H2O sales everybody has going.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Finally got the timing belt on (with the correct timing). God I hate that damn motor mount... Now to re-connect the rest of the hoses and wires, since the head came off and had to be machined (was warped .006)..


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

misternoob said:


> - Fixed my replacement headlight. Does anyone need a headlight for the parts lens and housing are destroyed.
> -



has it got the black plastic bit with the reflecter on ??
if it has , can i have it please ?


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

ian c - U.K. said:


> has it got the black plastic bit with the reflecter on ??
> if it has , can i have it please ?


PM me your address. I'll mail you the entire thing. Its literally broken into two pieces and its being held together with tape...I need to stop being stuff on impulse :facepalm:.

OT...I figured out what I want to do with my bumper. Does that count?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Wheels finally came in today after me missing the deliver yesterday, man was that a long wait. Don't know how much you guys will like them. I really like the concave look so I went for them. 18x9.5 +21.5f +16r. Going to see how it works out. I'm going to see if 225/40 in the front will work by only mounting two tires. If it doesn't work I will get 215/40 for the fronts and put the 225/40 on the back. 

























More pictures: http://s661.photobucket.com/albums/uu335/chadsmith20/Wheels/

Hoping to get tires mounted this weekend.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

^looks good Chads. 

I FINALLY got my leaks sealed up. It's like a different car


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Concave is


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

replacing my serp belt and rebuilding and replacing both cv boots on the driver side axle tomorrow... not looking forward to the messy job tomorrow :facepalm:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Finalized the install of these QS Alcantara bits:




















And unboxed these:










cheers.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Bob: The new steering wheel is a winnah! I get you wanting to match the new shift knob to the steering wheel, but CharlieTT's shift/V2 is still my favorite over the rubber boot.

As for the new wheels, they are a good find, but only if they were less than $350:laugh::laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Bob: The new steering wheel is a winnah! I get you wanting to match the new shift knob to the steering wheel, but CharlieTT's shift/V2 is still my favorite over the rubber boot.
> 
> As for the new wheels, they are a good find, but only if they were less than $350:laugh::laugh:


Paul,
You win the wheel-price wars as I did pay more than $350, but then mine are the OEM optional TT BBS wheels and yours are just run-of-the-mill, generic, P-car wheels and worth every bit of $350. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Shift gate is boxed for now. After I changed back to OEM, i missed two shifts on the first day without the shift gate. The first one was a 1st to 2nd and then a few hours later a 5th to 6th. But its all good now.

cheers


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

By the time I add in the powdercoating costs, adapter and centercaps, I'm in deep. But then like that wise man Forrest Gump once said..."...stupid is as stupid does...".

Your TT will look rather OEM awesome once everything is mounted. Winning!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> By the time I add in the powdercoating costs, adapter and centercaps, I'm in deep. But then like that wise man Forrest Gump once said..."...stupid is as stupid does...".
> 
> Your TT will look rather OEM awesome once everything is mounted. Winning!


Paul, we're not stupid, it's a sickness and therefore not our fault. .


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Paul, we're not stupid, it's a sickness and therefore not our fault. .


Couldn't have said it better. 1500 for another set of wheels? Yeah why not:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> Couldn't have said it better. 1500 for another set of wheels? Yeah why not:laugh:


I so wish I could get away with only dropping 1500 on wheels


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Spent $1,000.oo on rubber and silicone! Replaced all the vacuum lines, installed APR TIP and Forge silicone set...Huge improvement from how she was running. 
Snapped a couple pics while at the park with the family.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> I so wish I could get away with only dropping 1500 on wheels


FWIW, I paid 750 + shipping


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

2003 moro blue 225 TT,

107k on it now, just ordered new front sway bar links and rear, new inner and outer tie rods, new lower ball joints and an aftermarket dog bone mount.. Just installed my 18inch CCW classics. Now I am thinking to pull the motor out and do rods, refresh motor and maybe swap in a AEB head and big port intake and a frankenturbo… Who knows..Eddie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> FWIW, I paid 750 + shipping


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Paul, we're not stupid, it's a sickness and therefore not our fault. .


I will try the Sickness angle when the Twists arrive in the mail via FedEx. I still need another angle for when the Adaptec Adapters show up at the house too.



Morio said:


> I so wish I could get away with only dropping 1500 on wheels


Morio: You have expensive taste in wheels man. Those one you have on right now...Very Nice...

GearheadzTV: Nice looking TT you have.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

paullee said:


> GearheadzTV: Nice looking TT you have.


:beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, I rocked a racoon last night... ripped my skid plate right off. :facepalm:

So, I ordered me my panzer plate and should get it sometime this week. :thumbup:


----------



## TTgeek (Aug 3, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> Well, I rocked a racoon last night... ripped my skid plate right off. :facepalm:


:laugh: I just missed a moose at about 90 mph the other day... just love those twisty mountain roads, but that was scary.
Changed oil and Haldex fluid/filter last week. New shift boot this afternoon, timing belt and lightweight pulleys next weekend.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

New coolant expansion tank installed.
New oil dipstick tube installed.
Small vac lines replaced.
Boost gauge "T" splitter replaced.
Installed new oil catch can (replaced my "Home Depot" special CC)
Waiting for some matched paint so I can fix a small area on my rear bumper.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

so I was doing some trolling on the web for parts when i came across a coil upgrade for the 1.8T. (my stock coils and even the aftermarket "revised" ones Sucked a D*** from the time they were installed) the upgrade is the coils from a 2.0T FSI/TSI motor, they have the same exact wire harness plug so its essentually a plug and play application, so because they are longer (taller) Integrated Engineering created an adapter plate to hold these things in place. full billet machined plates that bolt right into the factory bolt down locations, they came with all new SS harware too. the only other adjustment that needs to be made is to gap the plugs (I run BKR7E copper, cheap and good) out to around .035-.040. i was doing some research and found most people saying .040 was too much, so i started mine around .035-.036. the install took around a half hour. and when i test drove it (a quick zip up and down my country road at full/hard acceleration) all my higher RPM/boost misfires were gone! and it pulls hard! I am about to do about and hour drive over to Krissrocks place to hang out and work on his strut tower/camber kit. so i will see if the trend of running perfectly continues. i wanted to share because most of my research was popping up with jetta, GTI, and maybe some A4 guys doing the upgrade. only thing i regret is not getting the square billet plates that I.E. makes for the AMU engines. enjoy the pics. 
























































and yes i got the red tops to add that pop of color, they are also available in black. 

i also wanted to plug a place i found on EBAY where i got the Blue silicone hoses you see in the pics. www.votionspeed.com 
i bought what they called a "shop kit" cause i like to have extra hose laying around, and man is there extra, i did all vacuum/boost lines and even a catch can line and still have enough to do probably another car and half at least. and it was only $50. its good thick walled hose, 4 sizes, color is deep and bolt, and they clean easy. come in Blue, Black, and Red. they have alot of other things for any turbo car, basically DIY materials at what i think are great prices. next item i get will be some SS braided tubing from them to do my catch can lines once and for all. 

on a side note some bad news... I found that i too have suffered the curse of the broken H&R coil spring, been hearing some minor squeeks and pops for awhile, chalking them up to my control arms, and these sounds had recently graduated to a full on popping when the weight of the car had come off of it, like in a turn or something, investigated this morning and sure enough, right rear is broken under the rubber shielding! i hope i get the same treatment as krissrock when i contact them for a new rear set. if not i will be looking into a different company. his thread is here http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2523


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So those coilpacks are plug and play? I need new ones ASAP and plan to do them this winter. What was the total price with the spacers and do they really work better then the hitachi bolt downs?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

yes they work amazing, i haven't had power and full pull capabilities in months. i got them through TT stuff http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant...uct_Code=IE-IEBAVA1-RCP4&Category_Code=T1PENI 

$160 plus shipping. well worth it! and yes plug and play, just make sure your harness is in good shape.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

redid my management and added some subs..... plus wash, clean, polish and wax:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

New Air filter + New Cabin Air Filer (mostly useless on the Roadster but oh well :laugh: )


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Morio that looks legit! props man


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

picked up a set of stock fat fives for $190 no curb rash , all clean    ill make them my winter set


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nihuel said:


> Morio that looks legit! props man


Thanks man!! I did the tank and a buddy of mine did the floor and boxic:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

GearheadzTV: Beautiful TT!

which wheels do you have?


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*tt today Going to SEMA .....*

wrapped some in carbon fiber/ cleaning engine/ doing catch can/ changing wheels out and tires/ panzer plate/ another new sigma 6 short shifter/ new air box being applied/ timing chain/ new cowl/ new hood/ new plugs/ new heat wraps/ muffler and engine/


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*couple questions*

1. is there a gap on the new coil packs on top of valve cover ??
2. it looks like you are using jubilee clamps on silicone? those slits will cut through that type of hosing.

looks nice


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now that I've let the springs settle I'm about to lower the rear the rest of the way


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> GearheadzTV: Beautiful TT!
> 
> which wheels do you have?


Thanks! Wheels are TSW Nuburgring 19x8.5 iirc...just need bigger spacers to make them flush


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Great wheels :thumbup: Is that Nogaro blue? If it is you're in good company :beer:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*today*

finished up rims sealed them with Shine Seal and started on tires

removed throttle body/intake manifold / valve cover / took fuse box off and put in wire slide that is what I call it to put catch can there..... took charge pipe and hardware off

couple pics so far:



















OH! changed around this air box by 42DD:










put 2000 reflective degree Heat Shield product on bottom...... metal on metal can get hot.

L8R........


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Entered my TT in wekfest Dallas.... And took home first place Audi!!!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

beeyond said:


> 1. is there a gap on the new coil packs on top of valve cover ??
> 2. it looks like you are using jubilee clamps on silicone? those slits will cut through that type of hosing.
> 
> looks nice


if you are asking me, yes the coils sit up alot higher than the factory bolt downs, the adapter plates give them the tight fit, and they are "snapped" onto the plug, there is no movement when i try to push them around. and i have all zip ties on silicone to nipple locations, just one Worm gear clamp at the hot pipe near the turbo, just wanted to make sure it had no reason to pop off. and like i said this silicone has VERY THICK walls, i didn't over tighten, just enough.:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Morio said:


> Entered my TT in wekfest Dallas.... And took home first place Audi!!!



Good stuff man :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> Entered my TT in wekfest Dallas.... And took home first place Audi!!!


Well done my friend, well done.!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

I ripped my flex pipe into two pieces... lost my cat due to it dragging as i was slamming on the brakes going 70 on the highway. Cried a little, grew some balls, ordered a 3inch 42dd and a borla cat back and awaiting to put it on  all in all a good day


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

HolvTT said:


> I ripped my flex pipe into two pieces... lost my cat due to it dragging as i was slamming on the brakes going 70 on the highway. Cried a little, grew some balls, ordered a 3inch 42dd and a borla cat back and awaiting to put it on  all in all a good day


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

my stock downpipe broke , so i ordered a new 42dd one.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

HolvTT said:


> my stock downpipe broke , so i ordered a new 42dd one.


Broke because you slammed on your brakes @ 70? Sounds like you need to raise the car up or get some better coils/springs


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Re-flashed my ECU with APR fully loaded to include Stock, 91, 93, and 100... cuz who ever really uses valet??


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Lowered it more all around.


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought mine a ticket on a boat to move to its new home in Alaska and its new owner.... ME!


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

This weekend:

Defcon 2's
Ball joints
tie rods
Rear control arm bushings
4-wheel alignment (less negative camber in the back, should help with rubbing)

=


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

chads said:


> Lowered it more all around.


looks sexy with tuckage.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*TT Today Going to SEMA .....*

clean entire engine or finished it all new heat shield wrap cleaned 40% of all the bolts and 20% of nuts ( close guess anyway LOL ) put my rear two panels back up cleaned all fender wells and threw a touch of what the hell .. put engine back in ..... 

Had new rims mounted on new tires..... well two of them. rest tomorrow.....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Walked by it coming in through the garage and thought "maybe I'll take it out and drive it this weekend"


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Rebuilding PCV system:
- removed airbox
- removed OEM TIP
- removed crankcase breather hose
- removed TB air hose
- removed PCV hoses

Found a coolant leak  and spent 2 hrs creatively fixing it while talking to my brother and drinking beer. Car is sitting on stands, halfway apart.

Bought PCV hose $120
Bought Crankcase breather hose $80
Bought TB air hose $100
Ordered Forge TIP $50 (ebay, barely used)
Ordered pancake valve $30
Bought a bunch of used parts... $100
Bought a bunch of tools  $70

This car is as expensive and addictive as Coke :screwy:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Cleaned the inside and treated the leather seats.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

replaced my rear springs with replacement ones from H&R (I had one come apart on me)
installed my new "bootted" heim joints on my rear lower control arms
swapped out to my winter wheels and tires
finished installing my new black carpet pan, to replace the $hitty, ugly gray one!


----------



## KeithGT (Mar 22, 2007)

Got rear-ended by a ******* in a pickup...Bought it Thurs, Got hit Sat....FML. I loved it for the 2 days i had it though. If it gets totaled, ill be looking for a replacement.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

KeithGT said:


> Got rear-ended by a ******* in a pickup...Bought it Thurs, Got hit Sat....FML. I loved it for the 2 days i had it though. If it gets totaled, ill be looking for a replacement.


Sucks! sorry to hear it


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear! I had mine for 4 day before some kicked in my l/f fender, then ~2weeks later got rearended by a ******* truck as well. hope you have a better time dealing with insurance than I did. my advice, after learning the hard way, do not let them rush you into choosing a shop. you dont have to choose the shops they recommend. i would talk with local audi, bmw, mercedes, etc. dealers and find what body shops they use. also, be prepared to wait an ass load of time for parts. 5 weeks for roadster trunk lid. :banghead:


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

*dv upgrade*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I may actually wash the car today? And even vacuum? Will be part of an awesome wedding photo setup this weekend so I probably should...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I washed and waxed. I also added a new badge to the front grill. Not sure if I'll keep it. Like it so far..



















Yeay:thumbup: or nay:thumbdown:?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Badge = nay
Everything else = Effin Yay


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

badge: looks like the audi royalty! :laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not feeling that badge.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I cleaned out the inside, did the leather, replaced a brake light and FINALLY got rid of the squeaking from my crappy FSB bushings.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The badge has been removed. Lasted less than 1 full day..:laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> The badge has been removed. Lasted less than 1 full day..:laugh:


LOL 

Why not put some real rings on that grill?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> LOL
> 
> Why not put some real rings on that grill?


A little too pedestrian for my taste:laugh:


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

Despoiled!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

cphillips said:


> Despoiled!


Looks good dude! It would look even better if you shaved that exhaust port.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Stripping the fat fives getting ready to polish them


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Sema 2011*

Pu t My TT in the Las vegas Convention Center for SEMA Show.......................


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Got my new 42dd race downpipe, cat back B&B 3in exhaust put on. Best of all it was free. Yes free. Labor and parts. Found it in the classifieds here. He just wanted my stock exhaust to sell the car.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> Got my new 42dd race downpipe, cat back B&B 3in exhaust put on. Best of all it was free. Yes free. Labor and parts. Found it in the classifieds here. He just wanted my stock exhaust to sell the car.


oh my god freaking lucky.. i've been wanting that lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I did this:


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

chads said:


> Lowered it more all around.


what kind of coilovers do you have to get that low in the rear?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Some more frivolous spending of course!! Got a spare gas flap and powdercoated it black to go with the new Porsche Twists.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Luis92 said:


> what kind of coilovers do you have to get that low in the rear?


FK Streetlines, but I have the AFCO rear spring in the back with the perches removed. 

For the spring I have the 4" - 600lbs


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

paullee said:


>


Looks good. I have been thinking about doing the same thing since I got my black wheels.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

If you end up going the same route, note that you may have issues re-mounting the powdercoated gasflap with the flap's stock rubber O-ring due to the increased thickness from the powdercoating. I found a slightly thinner O-ring from Lowe's of all places that did the job. Hit me up if you need a pointer.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Been having SAI issues... Throwing code and it sounds like an airplane when I start the car (for a good couple of minutes) It even started up when I would idle? :banghead:

Already replaced the SAI and it came back (also upgraded the rivets to SS bolts) and it started up again. I ran through all the vac lines and found a few issues - still no luck. 

Yesterday I disconnected the battery, took of the Air Box and MAF Sensor and went to work. Cleaned and re-oiled the K&N drop in and cleaned the MAF Sensor. 

After this - the car definitely delivered smoother power and idle. The best part (I forgot to listen because I actually wasn't thinking SAI fix - more general maint.) This morning I noticed that the SAI was completely silent. No whirring noises at all! Let's hope this helped!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Been having SAI issues... Throwing code and it sounds like an airplane when I start the car (for a good couple of minutes) It even started up when I would idle? :banghead:
> 
> Already replaced the SAI and it came back (also upgraded the rivets to SS bolts) and it started up again. I ran through all the vac lines and found a few issues - still no luck.
> 
> ...


It might be time for you to get your SAI and evap written out of your ECU. I plan on doing this soon. I can reset the light when it comes on, but its still annoying. And the morning tractor pull noises in the garage are getting old..


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I thought about it... but I'm runnign APR93 Software and don't want to spend $500+ for a new program. (assuming you cannot delete this on APR)

Like I said - There was no more annoying noise and I'm hoping this is a solution. I found some mentions of the MAF when researching SAI systems. It was listed as a possible cause (bad reading), but like I said - I was already planning to clean it and the filter. 

Here was something I found.

http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/TT/Audi_TT_Sec_Air.pdf


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Side Note : While digging around I found a coolant leak. Looks like it's the plastic elbow that houses the sensor.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Side Note : While digging around I found a coolant leak. Looks like it's the plastic elbow that houses the sensor.


Very common. Just make sure you get the right one. It seems the newer model TTs have a differnet orientation and dont all fit.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Very common. Just make sure you get the right one. It seems the newer model TTs have a differnet orientation and dont all fit.


Thanks for the heads up. Wonder how much coolant I can expect to lose while doing this job? It was swapped out just a few years ago when the Timing Belt was done... although with much of the last two summers being 95-100+ degrees, I'm not surprised the system was working overtime.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Its not too bad. You will lose some coolant. I did mine a few months ago. ECS sent me the wrong one.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Good to know - That's who I was planning to order from. I've never experienced it myself, but I keep reading about CS Issues with them as of late...

I have to clean off all the hoses, connections etc before ordering so I can pinpoint and make a parts list. :facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Good to know - That's who I was planning to order from. I've never experienced it myself, but I keep reading about CS Issues with them as of late...
> 
> I have to clean off all the hoses, connections etc before ordering so I can pinpoint and make a parts list. :facepalm:


I dont think the error was something that ECS could have avoided. It was one of those model year changes that wasnt very well documented. Just take a pic of your old one so you know which way the ports are positoned.


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Had a fun weekend dumping about 6 inches of water from the interior of my Coupe :banghead:
Damn streets flooded and my car was a victim. Water up to the bottom of the seats, the foam soaking it all the way up to the leather...

Anybody ever had anything like this? any tips?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Senater_Cache said:


> Had a fun weekend dumping about 6 inches of water from the interior of my Coupe :banghead:
> Damn streets flooded and my car was a victim. Water up to the bottom of the seats, the foam soaking it all the way up to the leather...
> 
> Anybody ever had anything like this? any tips?


insurance claim?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Senater_Cache said:


> Had a fun weekend dumping about 6 inches of water from the interior of my Coupe :banghead:
> Damn streets flooded and my car was a victim. Water up to the bottom of the seats, the foam soaking it all the way up to the leather...
> 
> Anybody ever had anything like this? any tips?


Omg, I was wondering if any of the other south Florida guys got hit by that. There were 2 time on Friday night that I could have sworn my car was done for! Had 2 instances where water came up over the hood. So scary!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Senater_Cache said:


> Had a fun weekend dumping about 6 inches of water from the interior of my Coupe :banghead:
> Damn streets flooded and my car was a victim. Water up to the bottom of the seats, the foam soaking it all the way up to the leather...
> 
> Anybody ever had anything like this? any tips?




Tip? "For sale: clean in and out!"

JK. My heart bleeds for you.

good luck.


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Omg, I was wondering if any of the other south Florida guys got hit by that. There were 2 time on Friday night that I could have sworn my car was done for! Had 2 instances where water came up over the hood. So scary!


Yeah I was parked on south beach, and the next morning it was full of water.
it at a dealer now via insurance claim...fingers crossed



TTC2k5 said:


> Tip? "For sale: clean in and out!"
> 
> JK. My heart bleeds for you.
> 
> good luck.


The KBB value is nowhere near where I need to be...sucks :banghead:


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Full interior had to come out. dried using blowers. Chemically treated.
Intercooler, Oil, and Trans Fluid checked for water. all were clear.

All in all, at this point, the car inside smells like shampoo/chem. We'll see if it stinks.

$1700 total is much better than expected. It will never feel the same though....


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Changed my oil today... then realized my power steering pump is leaking like a mad man... :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Changed my oil today... then realized my power steering pump is leaking like a mad man... :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> Changed my oil today... then realized my power steering pump is leaking like a mad man... :banghead::banghead::banghead:


yours too :laugh: mine has been for some time! im just not willing to go out and buy a new pump if mine is still working..... :facepalm: OEM power steering fluid is not cheap.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

20psi now said:


> yours too :laugh: mine has been for some time! im just not willing to go out and buy a new pump if mine is still working..... :facepalm: OEM power steering fluid is not cheap.


Poop man. What could be causing it?? Some sort of seal, hose, hose fittings?? 

It sucks lol its been humming like a psycho lately!!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

20psi now said:


> yours too :laugh: mine has been for some time! im just not willing to go out and buy a new pump if mine is still working..... :facepalm: OEM power steering fluid is not cheap.


I have plenty of extra... I was getting a whining sound and sure enough, I was a bit low. I ordered some, topped it off and after about a day of driving. Gone.

Black Forrest had the best price. 

CLICK HERE - $20


----------



## joTTa (Nov 16, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


>


Hello, please can you tell where did you get this from?

Thank you very much


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

After having my OE battery cause me to be needing a jump to even crank the motor one rev, I have outfitted the TT with a new Optima Yellow Top Battery.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

installed a IRADAR and iphone mount with hidden wires, seviced haldex, replaced cd changer for iphone blue tooth conection.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

joTTa said:


> Hello, please can you tell where did you get this from?
> 
> Thank you very much


Polo mount?

Got the TT oil sprayed on the weekend in preparation for wintermode coming this week.. And then had to clean the interior as the mechanic decided it was a good idea to pull the car in and out with oily hands


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would have killed if that were to happen in my car


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Put the OEM wheels on for wintermode. Changed the spark plugs to get rid of an irritating turbo hesitation when going WOT.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

SAI issue cameback...of course. new CEL and everything. Or should I say same CEL returned. 

Yesterday I completed the Coolant Flange install and topped off the fluid. Running smooth and cooling just fine. 

I also took care of some other issues after doing tons of research and printing diagrams, etc... 

Modified N249 Delete and re-work of Vac lines Completed as follows.



N249 is basically plugged in and looped closed with lines and caps. Removed rest of "crap"
DV to Intake Manifold Vac line run
Intake to Fuel Pressure Regulator run
N112 Valve to Combi Valve Vac line connected
Alternate Vac line from N112 capped


Car now starts and idles great. SAI comes on only at cold start and runs for about 90 seconds as it should. Boost comes on smooth, quick and holds 22psi when I get on it. Overall driving has improved considerably and so far no CEL (only been about 25 miles).

I have been debugging Vac issues for some time and all the lines have been replaced with Silicone now. (Minus PCV system) Crossing my fingers and waiting on all NEW PCV system parts to replace them it... Upgrading to Silicone parts from 034 and Forge where applicable. These are likely due with the 118k miles I have right now on the 2001. 

I will keep you all informed and will take pics if anyone needs them. The list explains where the lines are running though. For those going for the "clean" engine look - the N249 could be relocated if you want to move it. I left mine for now since I use the engine covers and it has a nice holder. 

:beer: + opcorn: and Wait and see.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I have plenty of extra... I was getting a whining sound and sure enough, I was a bit low. I ordered some, topped it off and after about a day of driving. Gone.
> 
> Black Forrest had the best price.
> 
> CLICK HERE - $20


i like to buy the fluide but im good i got a large amount as is, the problem with mine is the shaft that the pulley/gear/what ever you want to call it has a seal and mine is leaking from there! my head gasket is also leaking due to one time over heating but that will soon be fixed..:laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Just ordered an Autotech intake cam for a steal, thank you 40% Black Friday sale  Also got rods and injectors in not too long ago...


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Just ordered an Autotech intake cam for a steal, thank you 40% Black Friday sale  Also got rods and injectors in not too long ago...


your gonna like it man, i love mine! even at 14psi it still pulls nice. also you will get a slight amount of lag from it but you wont spike like crazy, boost is more in controle when it builds slower. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Just ordered an Autotech intake cam for a steal, thank you 40% Black Friday sale  Also got rods and injectors in not too long ago...



Details?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Details?


Agreed, this is the first I've heard..


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

And... the CEL is back. 31.8 miles and cranked the car this morning... and BOOM. CEL. 

I kind of assumed this wasn't fixed as the PCV system is still a POS. Parts arrive today and once I get these installed I will pressure test the "fixed" system and go from there. 


In case anyone cares...


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ech-s-40-off-Black-Friday-Sale-starts-NOW!-**

^ autotech sale :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

that's a seriously good deal. I bought a 195˚ cam. Thanks for the heads-up on that!


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> that's a seriously good deal. I bought a 195˚ cam. Thanks for the heads-up on that!


Im trying to figure else what else i could get from them for my TT:laugh: I dont really need a cam right now.


----------



## gregochan (Sep 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I did this:


what is the name of this rim?


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Illa Noiz,

Do you have any pics of engine bay and deletes? I'd like to get an idea of how you routed everything... especially what you mean by close looping the N249.

Thanks:beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

8valvesofFURY said:


> Im trying to figure else what else i could get from them for my TT:laugh: I dont really need a cam right now.


Yea, I did the same when I ordered, but there wasn't much. I've been saving for mounts and hardware along with the few big things I still need for the build, but no way could I pass up the cam deal. Everyone should look around at sponsor/vendor posts this week, for the next few days there will be A LOT of good parts cheap (example: BFI mounts are 25% off, too bad I had to pay bills this week )


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

VroomTT said:


> Illa Noiz,
> 
> Do you have any pics of engine bay and deletes? I'd like to get an idea of how you routed everything... especially what you mean by close looping the N249.
> 
> Thanks:beer:


Yes - I will snap some pictures tomorrow when I replace the PCV system.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks IllaNoiz... looking forward to seeing that. 

Also, where did you buy the PCV from?


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

After what felt like forever, finally received my MadMax RCA's

I have to admit the quality on these is superb:thumbup:


























Could not be happier with my purchase. He even included some extra white grease along with the arms:thumbup:

Thanks again to Max for doing what the rest of us wish we could:beer: The TT community owes you oneeace:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Also started sorting together all the bits and pieces needed for the coilover install....








You will notice the schwaben strut top wrench there:laugh:

And picked up some DiNoc wrap for the rear valence









I'm too stoaked to get all this on the car!!! Just a couple more parts and a spare weekendopcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Usually finding time is the hardest part


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Im like a school girl right now.





























Porsche BBS 2pc. mesh.
18x7.5 and 18x10

205's in the front 235's on the rear. Now I need low.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Getting her inspected today.....


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

You will notice the schwaben strut top wrench there:laugh:


This picture looks like the looks like the top of my toolbox. hoping to catch a deal on the coilovers, so I am holding out for a little longer


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

OK - I've got busted knuckles and scraped forearms... But I installed all the parts. 

I snapped a couple of pics - but my hands were so greased up I didn't want to keep touching the phone. 


Old PCV Parts next to New Pieces. Used Forge Silicone where possible










Cracked hoses everywhere in the PCV system










More bad hoses, connections and a bad suction pump










034 Motorsport upgraded Silicone PCV replacement



















Notice all the Oil from the leaking hoses and joints 










I also figured out my CEL - p0411... Both hoses connecting to the SAI were NOT connected :facepalm:
Looks like the connector ends are cracked - so I will figure out a solution. 


As for replacing the worn PCV parts and Suction Pump (along with new silicone vac lines and the N249 bypass it is a drastic change in drive-ability and performance. Boost is so quick and smooth it's amazing. I actually spike closer to 25psi and hold 22 easily now. The car starts easier, smoother and idles lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So.....how does full boost feel? :laugh:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> So.....how does full boost feel? :laugh:


Like I :heart: my car again... 

The car hasn't felt this good since I had the APR93 put on it... It honestly feels like I just had the car chipped all over again.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice Illa Noiz!:beer:

I did a boost pressure test this weekend and def have some high psi leaks coming from the PCV:banghead:

I'd like to try to do the fix without pulling off the IM... I know it's not the way to do it, but I'm not quite comf pulling the IM just yet. Is it do-able without? Any advice?

Where did you source the new PCV system from? Price?

Im seeing the stuff from 034... I wonder if the full kit would work on and AMU without too much pain?
http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...-kit-mk4-18t-reinforced-silicone-p-19987.html


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Worked on what will be my future motor. Continued to disassemble the block. :thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

VroomTT said:


> Nice Illa Noiz!:beer:
> 
> Im seeing the stuff from 034... I wonder if the full kit would work on and AMU without too much pain?
> http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...-kit-mk4-18t-reinforced-silicone-p-19987.html


To replace all the parts I did, you will have to take off the Manifold. It would be impossible to access all the parts. It's not that bad.

As for that kit - Not sure that kit is going to work...
I sourced the bulk of the PCV kit from Genuine Audi Parts (cheaper than ECS) and picked up the Forge and 034 Motorsports pieces. It wasn't cheap. 

*Parts List*

* Avenue Motorsports (Forge)*

FMTTBH - Forge Silicone Breather Hoses $40.99

_REPLACES_:
06A-133-783-AS
06A-133-783-BA
06A-133-783-AT

*GenuineAudiParts.com (OEM)*

O6A-133-789 $95.23 HOSE ASSEMBLY
058-133-753-B $36.83 SUCTION PUMP
06A-129-101-A $47.81 ("HOCKEY PUCK" VALVE)

*034 MOTORSPORTS*

HOSE $48.00
CHECK VALVE $18.00

_REPLACES:_
N-904-673-01
06-103-213-F
06A-103-247
035-103-245-A

About $250 before any shipping and hose clamps. Well worth the money:thumbup:

(Don't forget to pick up an assortment of hose clamps... as they will be needed.)

I would be happy to copy all the pics and info over to a new thread if anyone wants to save it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Came up with a to do list for this winter
-replace wheel speed sensor(whichever is broke)
-replace coilpacks 
- replace trunk struts
- get cluster rebuilt
-replace wipers
-replace valve cover gasket 
Basically lots of maintenance.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Came up with a to do list for this winter
> -replace wheel speed sensor(whichever is broke)
> -replace coilpacks
> - replace trunk struts
> ...


X2  but it's still my daily... Fock! :snowcool: I need a beater for the winter.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Came up with a to do list for this winter
> -replace wheel speed sensor(whichever is broke)
> -replace coilpacks
> - replace trunk struts
> ...


FYI I had a real pain replacing my trunk struts last winter. Even using the same part numbers they didn't match up properly (they were too weak).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I remember a thread about that. What was the outcome again? The off brand ones were deemed useless correct?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy crap this thread has exploded recently, thank the holiday buying season I guess...(*cough*received Autotech cam) :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Topped up on PS fluid and coolant. hoping the girl will stop screaming and whining now. :facepalm:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Cleared out some space in the garage today for this weekends project... 

Hopefully by this time tomorrow the coilovers and madmax rca's will be in. Then pulling the front arms as well.

Anyone know a shop that will press out and in CA bushings on a Sat in South Florida(east side)???


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

VroomTT said:


> Cleared out some space in the garage today for this weekends project...
> 
> Hopefully by this time tomorrow the coilovers and madmax rca's will be in. Then pulling the front arms as well.
> 
> Anyone know a shop that will press out and in CA bushings on a Sat in South Florida(east side)???


Hit them out with a hammer! There press fit dont wast any money if you dont have to, now the install what bushing's you going to use? poly's you have to shave a little of the lip off and then you can press them in with a vice and wood. If there stock one's style bushing's any shop with a press can install them in no time for you..:beer: best of luck man, my front LCA's gave me a hell of a time!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neuspeed sway bars, front and rear. 

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Came up with a to do list for this winter
> -replace wheel speed sensor(whichever is broke)
> -replace coilpacks
> - replace trunk struts
> ...


Adding outer CV boots for both axles to this list


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Their polys... Im not so worried about putting them in as I am getting them out.

You think the stock ones will just pop out with a hammer??? First time i heard that:sly:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

VroomTT said:


> Their polys... Im not so worried about putting them in as I am getting them out.
> 
> You think the stock ones will just pop out with a hammer??? First time i heard that:sly:


When I did mine, as long as you have a vice and a hammer (maybe a socket) it will move after a few hits. There tight dont get me rong but nothen you can't do.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

CEL came back - Found out neither SAI PUMP plastic hose was connected. Both damaged where they connect to the SAI PUMP... :banghead:

I managed to get both reconnected using hose clamps :thumbup: and after 5 miles another CEL :thumbdown:

I'm running out of patience and may just switch from APR93 to another program to have this entire mess written out :facepalm:

Only 2 items left to swap out is the Combi Valve and the N112. One of them has to be bad. I have a feeling the Combi diaphragm is stuck... Sourced some inexpensive replacements on ebay - Buttrying through Vortex first. Just waiting on responses... 

opcorn:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So, attempted to do my dogbone. Was going well until I went to put it together and don't have a vise :sly: With the new poly bushings it looks like I need to vise it together a bit in order to get the bolt all the way down. I'm short by about 1/4" or so :thumbdown:

p.s. if you don't have Vaseline to use on the bushings butter works


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I used a vice when I did mine


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I didn't even think about it to be honest. If I had a garage I'd already have a vise by now... but I found a shop that's open on Sundays that'll put it together for me


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It can be a little tricky, but should take 10 minutes


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Neb said:


> So, attempted to do my dogbone. Was going well until I went to put it together and don't have a vise :sly: With the new poly bushings it looks like I need to vise it together a bit in order to get the bolt all the way down. I'm short by about 1/4" or so :thumbdown:
> 
> p.s. if you don't have Vaseline to use on the bushings butter works


BFI crap?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I reused my autotech mount from my previous Jetta. I think theirs is harder.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

naw it was some other brand. Red in colour.

found a shop that was open that had a vise today. Put it back in and love it so far :beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

ordered $100.00 in light bulbs! :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> naw it was some other brand. Red in colour.
> 
> found a shop that was open that had a vise today. Put it back in and love it so far :beer:


Is it like a clear or solid. Clear could be Autotech and solid could be WRD/VF
oh and you may like this
OEM VW | 50A | 3

BFI Stage I | 65A | 2

Turn 2 (out of business) | 65A-70A | 2

ECS Tuning | 70A | 3

Energy Suspension | 70A | 3

VW Motorsports | 70A | 2

Forge/Powerflex | 70A | 2

WRD | 80A | 2

BFI Stage II | 85A | 2

Prothane | 85A | 2

Neuspeed | SECRET | 2

VF Engineering | SECRET | 2

Not sure:
Autotech
EIP

Solid Mounts
Yarrowsport
Copied from other thread


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

was able to swap out my ugly grey center console for my new black one! even enough time to wrap the shifter riser in CF! i'm slowly swapping to a full black interior...installed a new black carpet pan a few weeks ago!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Neb said:


> naw it was some other brand. Red in colour.
> 
> found a shop that was open that had a vise today. Put it back in and love it so far :beer:


How was the fitment getting the dog bone back in? I have done quite a few BFI's and they suck to put in. VF's are a lot easier as the mount is machined to line up without issue. 

However all the current materials on the market suffer from oil exposure and fall apart after a surprisingly short time. There is one material that will stand up to the abuse, but the vibrations are a bit more than most would like. 

UHMW - Hardness: Shore D62-D68. Replaced my VF bushings with this material and no more problems with bushings wearing out.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's a legit piece


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Raised new coils.

Installed new R32 rear bushings, MCPI front bushings, new ball joints, strutmounts and tie rod ends. 

Found a crack in the brake booster vac line...and then pulled all vac lines and PCV piping out to replace and simplify it all for better track and rally reliability. Also discovered a weeping bit of coolant from the outlet off the head. Time for a cooling system over haul.

Ordered 
Coolant fitting for the head
Fan control module to ensure reliability
Low Temp Fan Switch
EGR block off
42 DD Catch can
New crankcase breather fitting

New Heims for CPT rear control arms, now I can put in the MadMax arms and rebuild the CPT's to allow full rear adjustment.

New Height, no longer tucking 1.5" of tire.










Broken crankcase elbow  Discovered prior owner had hacked it up in order to do a band aid fix. I mean to save what $19!









Good bye










A cool little item that I have been meaning to put in for a couple years










Now debating on doing a remote oil filter setup with an oil cooler and battery relocation setup :snowcool:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Installed new coilovers, new strut mounts and bearings along with...

Pulled out the control arms, one of the ball joint screws snapped while I was pulling off the nut:banghead:

I tried pulling out the bushings with a press tool from advance auto, but without air tools its impossibly annoying... gave up on pulling the bushings and bringing the arms to a shop to press before work tomorrow.

Hope to everything back tomorrow night. Then rear on tues night...:facepalm:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

VroomTT said:


> I tried pulling out the bushings with a press tool from advance auto, but without air tools its impossibly annoying...


Are you talking about the control arm bushings? I used a hacksaw to cut the bushing into 3 pieces. Then a chisel and big hammer to beat the crap out of them until they came out..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> How was the fitment getting the dog bone back in?


It fit perfect. Everything lined up exact. I don't really see how it can't once you torque the dogbone back to spec


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Between yesterday and today: Installed TIP, got my Boost Machine working right, reversed the orientation of my MadMax DV, noticed that getting the Boost Machine working right made the car start to break up in the top of 3rd and 4th, so in went a new set of spark plugs, repainted the 3 smaller grilles on the bottom of the front bumper. For tomorrow: BFI Stage 1 engine mounts all around, some wiring issues, and maybe a coil-over install.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Finished up the PCV and brake booster line overhaul. 

Decided to make a few fittings of my own to eliminate BS cracked plastic hoses.

















































All back together









New fan control module
Coolant Flush
New coolant flange
New crankcase breather fitting
Oil change
New BRK7E's
New PCV

Spikes and holds 21psi, picked up a good bit of power she seemed to be down. Took her out for a 125 mile drive yesterday. Throttle response is better as are the brakes with the cracked booster line fixed. 

MCPi Delrin control arm bushings are amazing! Steering is more on par with my Corrado and A4, crisper turn in without the normal TT pushover (When front control arms are loaded up heavy, the rubber bushings change the steering angle causing more steering input needed to maintain the same line as originally selected) 

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=n....63523736,-72.9109397,1100.4,103.359,74.969,0

Check out the 3D version to get an idea of the route!

This 18.7 mile section pushes a car harder than even the TOD, total elevation from North Adams to the summit 1465 ft in 3 miles(2172'), then back down to 679'. Temp change was ~18deg F from high to low of 14 deg. 

Overall I was very impressed with the new bushings and dialed power of the TT at this point. Not as fast as the Corrado up and down the route, she was close without testing my nerves (Corrado tends to require you to be focused 110% other wise expect to soil some pants) The new MCPi bushings allowed me to drive deeper into the corners without having to back off the throttle to get the rear of the car to rotate back around to navigate the hair pin's. 

Next on the list is to put the R32 front calipers and rotors on to aid in later braking. Some correction to the caster is in order to obtain a faster steering response (willing to allow dartyness for faster changeover from left to right corners)

Not too bad for a "Hairdressers Car" !

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ripped the bay apart


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> MCPi Delrin control arm bushings are amazing! Steering is more on par with my Corrado and A4, crisper turn in without the normal TT pushover (When front control arms are loaded up heavy, the rubber bushings change the steering angle causing more steering input needed to maintain the same line as originally selected)
> 
> The new MCPi bushings allowed me to drive deeper into the corners without having to back off the throttle to get the rear of the car to rotate back around to navigate the hair pin's.
> 
> ...


Nicely done ( I dig the fittings )! You should have a dedicated thread to discuss the suspension stuff or post it in the Madmax suspension thread. I also have the delrin in my car and the improvement they provide to steering inputs is amazing. People on this board wouldn't understand until they actually drive a car with them installed ( great job MCPI and Madmax for making this happen for the community :thumbup

I have a few pointers with caster since I run almost 3 degrees over the stock 7 degrees. The dynamic camber gain from added caster will make the car grip a lot better and reduce the camber induced understeer considerably. However, steering feel will not improve ( as well as transition sharpness), if anything the steering will feel light and a bit numb. The delrin bushings more than make up for the slight loss of feel and the steady state gains from added caster simply overshadows the slight drawback.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Replaced the plastic adapter fittings for my MadMax DV with some steel ones. Plastic ones were heat warped, the fitting at the bottom of the DV kept popping off under boost, and im pretty sure they were making a slight Vac. leak cause ive gained about a .5 in/Hg at idle. Expecting my second pair of MadMax adjustable control arms to be in later this week. After that its time for alignment, new rubber and maybe a flash.


----------



## fastone11 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Tore the thing apart I HATE OIL and bad turbos!!!*

:screwy: Ripped complete intercooler piping out as well as intake hoses to get to the root of the problem...... The wasted turbo that keeps dumping my $$$$$ oil into the intercoolers. Awaiting new Borg Warner k04-022. Going back stock to keep it a cookie cutter.:laugh:
Installing new Prosport Evo Boost gauge with Modshack vent ring adapter. Installed SMD led 3528 reversed so the vent pod glows blue at night while the gauge remains red. 
looking into headlight upgrades as well while there out?
I love tearing things apart........ I just hate paying for the reassembly of it all$$$$$$$$$

 I also still love my daily beater my 274899 miles 1994 Jetta 2.0 5 speed. 32mpg @80mph all day!!!!


----------



## fastone11 (Sep 2, 2007)

fastone11 said:


> Going back stock to keep it a cookie cutter.:laugh:
> Yeah Right..........


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

complete tuneup,(plugs, oil, coolent, filters), getting it ready for the retune on tuesday and track for wendsday:laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Washed the car... House got egged last night apparently... including the TT...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Washed the car... House got egged last night apparently... including the TT...


Damn that sucks dude. Thank god mine lives in a garage..:facepalm: 

I sent a few gremlins packing today..


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Istalled new O2 Sensor - Downstream. So far smoother idle, better response and no CEL opcorn:

Changed my oil

Painted my Front Calipers RED

1st Coat










3 Coats


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

Just got it tuned by giac... Best decision ever:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Istalled new O2 Sensor - Downstream. So far smoother idle, better response and no CEL opcorn:
> 
> Changed my oil
> 
> ...


what product did you use on the caliper? opinions of said product?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

96AAAjetta said:


> Between yesterday and today: Installed TIP, got my Boost Machine working right, reversed the orientation of my MadMax DV, noticed that getting the Boost Machine working right made the car start to break up in the top of 3rd and 4th, so in went a new set of spark plugs, repainted the 3 smaller grilles on the bottom of the front bumper. For tomorrow: BFI Stage 1 engine mounts all around, some wiring issues, and maybe a coil-over install.


How do you like the mad max valve?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

zak2006 said:


> what product did you use on the caliper? opinions of said product?


Picked up the $20 Kit at the local Car Parts Store - Duplicolor. Comes with Brake Cleaner, Lacquer based paint, some tape, mixing stick and paint bush.

Toss the tape and paint brush as they are crap - Depending on how dirty your calipers are, I would go ahead and grab an extra can of brake cleaner. I also used a brush to clean them. 

Used a cheap brush (make sure the bristles dont fall out) and apply the coats about 10 minutes apart. 

Easy Project. Just need to do the rears now.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Finally installed the Rear Votex piece. (it's only been a few years)

I never cared for it much but since my car is black and it doesn't look like I'm going to go out and purchase a different rear, I went ahead and did it last night. 

Actually looks pretty damn good. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pics?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ordered more parts:heart:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Ordered cleaning products today!

Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine (perfect for condo living with no hose)
Lexol Leather Cleaner w/sprayer (water based)
Leather Masters Interior Leather Vital
Swissvax Cleaning Brush

Leather will look brand new again. Can't wait.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Neb said:


> pics?


I'll assume you mean me - So I just ran out and snapped these. Cars a mess and the weather is crap.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I also installed the replacement and cleaned EGR/Kombi Valve. Decided to polish the top of it since you can "see it". 

So far with vac lines replaced, PCV replaced/upgraded, New o2 sensor and replaced EGR - No CEL and gas mileage is back to normal. Still opcorn: until I see this fix last...


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Pulled my oil cooler (what a PITA!) only to find that it's fine, and I must be leaking oil somewhere else. Back to square one...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So why in the hell are the injector inserts so ****ing expensive:what:.
I'm used to expensive parts but they are ridiculous for plastic pieces


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I installed an HPX maf in mine!

Blow Thru tuning to commence!


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Glove Box.*



l88m22vette said:


> Fixed my glovebox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the box latch just break? From the way it looks it seems that the glove box cannot have a lot of stuff in it and I think this is the problem being forced shut? Just don't want to fugg up mine.


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Neuspeed Springs*

I installed some Neuspeed Sports and Monroe Spec Sensatracs shocks and struts about a week ago. I put the progressive rears in upside down. Just flipped them over and it made a huge difference in ride smoothness and I think more controlled motion. Like em now where before they we a little rough. Painted the Calipers Red like the body. 

Did a Wix Filter and 1 new quart of Mobil one. I do the 12000 miles on the Mobil One and Change the Filter every 3000. Works great and proven to be safe. www.bobstheoilguy.com


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

put the motor in and installed the inline.
http://attachment.grasscity.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=790200&d=1325824113


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Arnolds64 said:


> Does the box latch just break? From the way it looks it seems that the glove box cannot have a lot of stuff in it and I think this is the problem being forced shut? Just don't want to fugg up mine.


It pops off, there is no actual hinge, its just detents to hold it in. I disassembled the door and used a nail for an actual hinge setup, the latch has never failed me yet. Forcing the door is bad too but it should be obvious when there is too much in it...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Parts have been powder coated!


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

Finally replaced the hazard relay....


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

Would love to get a set of them


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porsche-997...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item3f129ff6dd


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

19x12...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Fixed my post-CAT O2 sensor wires. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally replaced my FK shocks with a pair of Bilstein shocks. Lowered the booty all the way down again. 

Oh does it feel good to have a solid suspension setup again!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

benocehcap said:


> Would love to get a set of them
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porsche-997...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item3f129ff6dd


  Them are NICE!! Way to much but very nice!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally all of my parts are here!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Finally all of my parts are here!


 What parts would those be.... Show pics or its not true :laugh:


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

new tires! 215/40/18's on an 18x8 and 18x9.. pics coming soon.


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Boost leak test and fuel filter, plus found out m.y timing inspection cover fell out and jammed under my shift linkage, no wonder it was shifting funky!

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> What parts would those be.... Show pics or its not true :laugh:


 All of them


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Painted my calipers, pretty happy with em now.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

lostorbit said:


> Painted my calipers, pretty happy with em now.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Had the TT aligned and did an Oil Change to Mobile1 full-synth yesterday 

I actually had to go back the today because the alignment was clearly done wrong:banghead: 

The guy was trying to tell me that the rear camber was supposed to be -2.7 and that was factory spec and that the rear toe would not align... i found that really odd but he insisted. So after getting home and checking of course he was way off. 

The shop is cool tho and I showed up this morn to have it fixed. They used the specs from a roadster by accident:screwy: 

Camber is now at -1.3 both fronts and -1.4 both rears:thumbup: The handling is sooo much sharper 

Oh, and he was very impressed by my MadMax Control arms:thumbup:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Ive recently had a small coolant leak, which then turned into a big coolant leak... :banghead: I was toping it off with distilled water every morning:screwy:

Got in there and found the source... culprit was the Coolant outlet assembly on the head and also a hose under the tank. Replaced both and new orings and clips in as many places as I could get to:thumbup:


Also used some 3M Di-Noc to wrap the rear valence... came out like crap:facepalm:
Ill upload disaster pics soon:laugh: Halfway through I put the heat gun too close and burned it. Cut it then did the other half. Then put a patch in the middle. Def not a one man job. Im gonna order another piece and and try again soon.:thumbup: It does look good from a distance tho!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

VroomTT said:


> Also used some 3M Di-Noc to wrap the rear valence... came out like crap:facepalm:
> Ill upload disaster pics soon:laugh: Halfway through I put the heat gun too close and burned it. Cut it then did the other half. Then put a patch in the middle. Def not a one man job. Im gonna order another piece and and try again soon.:thumbup: It does look good from a distance tho!


Live and learn.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You must be a vinyl master young grasshopper to achieve the perfect wrap.....it's hard as **** yo


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

It's true, and I have the distinct feeling that the wrap 3M used on that mini on youtube is not the same stuff I got...:sly:

Try as I may, I could not get the air bubbles out by sliding them out. Also, did you use any specific solution to clean your valence? I just used water and a sponge to get everything off.

I may also try to do it as two halves next time...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Did you use soapy water underneath? When you put the vinyl on the piece should be moist so it can still be moved around. Then you take a heat gun and slowly heat it up and when it starts to stick you start from the center and squeegee your way out. If you get bubbles poke it with a pin and apply heat.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

No I didnt keep it wet... tried to apply it dry:facepalm: Idk why i didnt think to do that..:banghead: I've done tint before and for some stupid reason decided to not apply the same logic...

Live and learn indeed...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah it's the same deal.


----------



## BlueVR (Aug 21, 2000)

I washed it.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

BlueVR said:


> I washed it.


Ha! I did the same.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I'll assume you mean me - So I just ran out and snapped these. Cars a mess and the weather is crap.


looks great!! Welcome to the Votex-a$$ club. We're small, but growing. 

Now you just need some big ass exhaust tips/catback.




























cheers


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Bought ST coils to replace stock suspension...

Next stop: shop for wheels...it's so hard to decide! opcorn:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

My new wheels arrived woooohoooo :-0

Charlie


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

cleaned my starter and i lubricate it.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

"Seafoamed" it and laid a smoke screen around my neighborhood.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I ripped out what was left of the heat wrap from my hot side of the turbo. That **** was getting everywhere. Now I jus need to get the guy that did my gasket to do it right this time:banghead:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Got me a New (Discontinued) Revo boost gauge in the mail today!  Now waiting on the modshack vent ring to install! 










If you need one, better get them now


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Last week:
thermostat w/ pipe
temp sender
coolant flange
lower radiator connection pipe
lost of fresh G-12.

proper temp is sooooo nice.

cheers


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

Made my own vent gauge pod ring


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

New wheels. What do you think?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

ordered new forge dv springs and ecs n75j race valve revo boost gauge new o2 new abs sensor. got new key fob in mail today along with vagcom, tomorrow my st coilovers. and still waiting on my reiger infinity lip. next will be wheels intercooler and full 3" exhaust


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

My P0411 Code came back. I focking give up.:banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> My P0411 Code came back. I focking give up.:banghead:


Time to delete all that crap homie! 

In other news, my car feels like ass because I've got a monster leak in my turbo gasket. All the parts for the fix should be here tomorrow.:thumbup:

Also sold my Boostmachine. I refuse to have a part on my car made by ClownShack. Mr. ClownShack is a Jackass..:laugh:


----------



## BlueVR (Aug 21, 2000)

I bought more wheels.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

BlueVR said:


> I bought more wheels.



Teh sexxay!

I just did the "ground wire" mod.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

BlueVR said:


> I bought more wheels.


Ugh I've been looking for those wheels. Where did you find them? You get a good price?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

IMO, for rare items like those, ANY price is a good price. 

cheers


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

removed this crap.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ejg3855 said:


> removed this crap.


opcorn:Waiting, waiting...for endless threads complainig about CEL, codes, and other unintended consequences. GL.opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I love those threadsopcorn:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> opcorn:Waiting, waiting...for endless threads complainig about CEL, codes, and other unintended consequences. GL.opcorn:


I coded it all out already  just forgot the N249 bit. Will reflash when she comes home from work.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I love those threadsopcorn:


then you're in for a treat.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ejg3855 said:


> I coded it all out already  just forgot the N249 bit. Will reflash when she comes home from work.


Eggselent...opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> then you're in for a treat.


I just hope I'm in a good mood...:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Eggselent...opcorn:


egg salad?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Logged a bunch of misfires from cyl 3. Gonna have to check the coilpack and plugs...


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Guys help me!:screwy:
What do you use to clean yours aluminium wheels after 2 months too dirty:facepalm:
I want to clean a lot of little black points on external lips..it's not aluminium oxide,just brake powder and salt from winter roads


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

I took my tt to one of those touchless car washes and for 10 bucks it actually did a nice job getting the gunk off of the wheels, when cleaning myself I usually just use a toothbrush and some general car wash concentrate cleaner for the tight spaces, and either a mitt or larger brush for the larger areas. I let it go months at a time and it always comes right off, although I do wax semi annually, so that may help... good luck!

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> opcorn:Waiting, waiting...for endless threads complainig about CEL, codes, and other unintended consequences. GL.opcorn:


Forever the optimist. There's nothing wrong with deleting all that crap. Too many people are quick to blame problems on deleting emissions and other related, problematic garbage.



andrewosky said:


> Guys help me!:screwy:
> What do you use to clean yours aluminium wheels after 2 months too dirty:facepalm:
> I want to clean a lot of little black points on external lips..it's not aluminium oxide,just brake powder and salt from winter roads


What about Flitz metal polish? I'd try to wrap some around a toothbrush and get in there.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Replaced o2 amd mass and still geting a missfire. Switched 1 and 4 coil around see if priblem follows too

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Logged a bunch of misfires from cyl 3. Gonna have to check the coilpack and plugs...


Swapped the coils around and installed a new plug on #3. Still misfiring at WOT.

Next up, splicing in a new wiring harness - it's 12 years old and has 152k on the clock, time for a new harness.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

picked up a s-line bumper for 500.00 with grills, aleins, emblems, had to drive 4hr to get it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> picked up a s-line bumper for 500.00 with grills, aleins, emblems, had to drive 4hr to get it.


For that price I wouldn't complain


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> Guys help me!:screwy:
> What do you use to clean yours aluminium wheels after 2 months too dirty:facepalm:
> I want to clean a lot of little black points on external lips..it's not aluminium oxide,just brake powder and salt from winter roads


tsk tsk tsk. You shouldn't be running polished lips in the wintertime.

Depending on how bad it is you may need to use polishing compounds, not just a metal polish. For metal polish though, I only use Happich Simichrome

http://www.simichrome-polish.com/


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

BlueVR said:


> I bought more wheels.


Dang my wheels are played already and I just got them a couple weeks before you.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Dang my wheels are played already and I just got them a couple weeks before you.


Bummer


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> For that price I wouldn't complain


LOL i was braging eace:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Neb said:


> Dang my wheels are played already and I just got them a couple weeks before you.


What wheels are those.

Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Time to delete all that crap homie!
> 
> In other news, my car feels like ass because I've got a monster leak in my turbo gasket. All the parts for the fix should be here tomorrow.:thumbup:
> 
> Also sold my Boostmachine. I refuse to have a part on my car made by ClownShack. Mr. ClownShack is a Jackass..:laugh:


I need to pass inspection - Or I would:banghead:

I understand that Unitronic can delete the CEL but it's an improper airflow code. Not sure if that's included and the local Uni dealer (local VW Dealer) hasn't bothered to answer or respond to that question. 

I'd be willing to pay to switch from APR93 to Unitronic if it rids me of this crap.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I need to pass inspection - Or I would:banghead:
> 
> I understand that Unitronic can delete the CEL but it's an improper airflow code. Not sure if that's included and the local Uni dealer (local VW Dealer) hasn't bothered to answer or respond to that question.
> 
> I'd be willing to pay to switch from APR93 to Unitronic if it rids me of this crap.


You'd have to swap to wideband and go Eurodyne IMO. All emissions related codes can be cleared from there.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I need to pass inspection - Or I would:banghead:
> 
> I understand that Unitronic can delete the CEL but it's an improper airflow code. Not sure if that's included and the local Uni dealer (local VW Dealer) hasn't bothered to answer or respond to that question.
> 
> I'd be willing to pay to switch from APR93 to Unitronic if it rids me of this crap.


I would be willing to trade you ecus if you weren't narrow band. Shame, I'm not a fan of my apr tune.
Edit: miss read that. We're in the same boat..:banghead: APR blows


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I need to pass inspection - Or I would:banghead:
> 
> I understand that Unitronic can delete the CEL but it's an improper airflow code. Not sure if that's included and the local Uni dealer (local VW Dealer) hasn't bothered to answer or respond to that question.
> 
> I'd be willing to pay to switch from APR93 to Unitronic if it rids me of this crap.


Contact widemk1 on here. Tell him charles sent you. They are a Uni dealer and he can anwser your questions


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1fast2liter said:


> What wheels are those.
> 
> Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Neb said:


>


Looks good!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Got my car back from the shop. New turbo gasket is in. High temp threadlocker and Nordlocks on:thumbup: Felt like I had a boost leak on the way home. Pressure tested and checked their work. Had to redo the clamps they put on (amateurs:facepalm. Car runs much better now:thumbup:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Purchased a Magnaflow CB for my fwd TT; $445 shipped no tax. Thought it was a good deal but maybe not?


----------



## Matt 117 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Introducing BBA-Reman. International Automotive Electronic Remanufacturing!*

I would like to take this opportunity to introduce BBA-Reman. We are an international specialist electronic automotive remanufacturing company that can fix over 10,000 different products, from instrument clusters (Audi TT and many more) and information displays (Saab SID and many more) to ABS, power steering and throttle bodies.

We offer the most competitive prices and all with a lifetime guarantee! 

Call toll free (866)-573-2740 or go online at www.bba-reman.com to find out more.

I look forward to doing business with you in the near future.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1. wrong thread
2. you'll get banned real quick with posts like this unless you're advertiser.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Matt 117 said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to introduce BBA-Reman. We are an international specialist electronic automotive remanufacturing company that can fix over 10,000 different products, from instrument clusters (Audi TT and many more) and information displays (Saab SID and many more) to ABS, power steering and throttle bodies.
> 
> We offer the most competitive prices and all with a lifetime guarantee!
> 
> ...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BBA REMAN. Reman stands for remanufactured. I've seen clusters rebuilt by them and as soon as I have my tax money they will be doing mine


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

euroguy666 said:


> Contact widemk1 on here. Tell him charles sent you. They are a Uni dealer and he can anwser your questions


Thanks. 

Uni themselves won't even respond... Tried emailing and Facebook. At this point, It appears their Customer Service has already spoken for them :screwy:

I have a feeling the time has come to either part ways with the TT or suck it up - Drop her off at Eurowise and have them rebuild, swap to a larger turbo and run a stand alone software :laugh:

It's a matter of spend the money and keep her another 5-10 years or part ways while I can still come out ahead.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Uni themselves won't even respond... Tried emailing and Facebook. At this point, It appears their Customer Service has already spoken for them :screwy:
> 
> ...


Let's be honest, we never come out ahead. The awesome thing about Uni, you don't have to talk to them. they have dealers in certain areas that you talk to. Most of the time they don't flash your car, we do! (In the nj philly region)


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Got rid of the Boostmachine and got a simple boostvave instead. I hooked up the boost valve and dialed it in (23psi). I'm going to be running it in parallel with the n75.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Changed my oil and used the huge Mobil M1-301 filter :thumbup: Also emptied the catch can, it was FULL, same color and consistency as diarrhea. Gotta empty that more often (every 5k, not 15k) :facepalm:


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Didn't know the mobil 1 filter was higher capcity, is this on the 225? Do you happen to have the part number (is it special, or just the mobil 1 that cross references to the car normally?)

Thanks,
Matt

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I found a nice empty parking lot, no holes, bumps, or speedbumps, and planned a little course to run. I did two time trials against my friend who has a 96 Acura NSX and both runs we got the same time.... then left because some by-standers on bikes pulled out their phones as they watched us with their disgruntled faces. I dont think cops can give you a ticket on private property, but we didnt stick around to find out:laugh:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

euroguy666 said:


> Let's be honest, we never come out ahead. The awesome thing about Uni, you don't have to talk to them. they have dealers in certain areas that you talk to. Most of the time they don't flash your car, we do! (In the nj philly region)


The issue is that neither has bothered to call/email back a response. The Company or the local dealer - I'd rather drive to Raleigh (2 hours) and spend my $$ with a dealer that will respond. :screwy:

I just need to know if it's a viable option or not. If I yank the SAI/N249 systems - will I have NO CEL


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Currancchs said:


> Didn't know the mobil 1 filter was higher capcity, is this on the 225? Do you happen to have the part number (is it special, or just the mobil 1 that cross references to the car normally?)


Nothing special, it was listed for the b6 A4 1.8T (06B engine) and I figured I'd give it a whirl :laugh: I was definitely an improvement versus the OEM-spec M1-205 filter, shoulda taken a pic...


----------



## bmwloco (Oct 14, 2006)

Drove it to work today and managed to average 38 mpg.

Flogged it home  Gotta keep the engine clean :laugh:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Got hit by a d bag drunk drive sunday night. His insurance is gonna love my bill









Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

And yes thats my dog. Olde english bulldogge









Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1fast2liter said:


> Got hit by a d bag drunk drive sunday night. His insurance is gonna love my bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1500+ lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


>


Lol, why is it chained with a padlock? Afraid someone is gonna steal it? They make leashes for that..


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes as a matter of fact ive had dogs stolen before. And on top of that she breaks everything else. Had one if those 30ft dog cables and she snapped the ends right off

Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1fast2liter said:


> Yes as a matter of fact ive had dogs stolen before.


That's ****ed up.


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

*A complete "physical", timing belt service, and oil/filter change*

well, actually I didn't do it but it got done


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


> Yes as a matter of fact ive had dogs stolen before. And on top of that she breaks everything else. Had one if those 30ft dog cables and she snapped the ends right off
> 
> Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


I've never had anyone dumb enough to try to steal my dog.. It would be nice if they would feed him instead. Giant prick eats more than I do..


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> I've never had anyone dumb enough to try to steal my dog.. It would be nice if they would feed him instead. Giant prick eats more than I do..


holy muscle!


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Great dane?. Pretty dog. 

Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## droptoptt (Feb 23, 2012)

*added modshack vtda*

Today i installed a modshack vtda intake. I like it litlle bit loud but i got the last polished one he will make!!


----------



## droptoptt (Feb 23, 2012)

*what kinda*

what kind of dog is that hes huge great dane?


----------



## droptoptt (Feb 23, 2012)

*were or how*

were or how did u get the head rests supposts or w.e there called right behind the headrests black??!?!?!!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Just finished these yesterday! Gotta do alittle more polishing on the lips, and they will be ready!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


> Great dane?. Pretty dog.
> 
> Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk





droptoptt said:


> what kind of dog is that hes huge great dane?


Samson is a Dogo Argentino. It's the national dog of Argentina. They use them to hunt mountain lion and wild boar.

Check it out..
Www.dogoargentino.com


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> Just finished these yesterday! Gotta do alittle more polishing on the lips, and they will be ready!



Looks great!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Just finished these yesterday! Gotta do alittle more polishing on the lips, and they will be ready!


That white should look good


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^wow! Me wants!

Finished replacing the entire PCV system and hoses...what a pain!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Got Revo'd.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Got Revo'd.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Redid my headlights sand polishing waxed worked out great.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mantvis said:


>


looks great man :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> looks great man :thumbup:


thanks to you :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mantvis said:


> thanks to you :beer:


Nope thats all you bro! I can't wait to see them on opcorn:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

$250 :thumbup:


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Replaced right outer front cv boot (old was torn), took a pic with the bike, and did a timing belt on the gf's focus (not a TT, but same day and took pics so I figured I'd post them). (And work was done yesterday... in NH, after not getting snow since October we got almost a foot today/last night, so wasting some time indoors today)


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

did a T belt job as my water pump began to leak , i should also point out i did this about 6k ago !! when i rebuilt the motor


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Got RevoTechnik'd yesterday. Amazing difference.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it super different? I bought an ecu with unitronic stg 2 and it has been tough to set up right...

Did u do it locally? $? I'm hollering from Houston


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Finally car is veryClean and wheels have become polished again


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

wow nice tt looks very clean

I did a intake manifold + throttle body polish, took me 12 hours


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Andrewosky: Love that shifter:thumbup: What is it?

Finally clean again


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Today, well I didn't do it but some dumb biznatch keyed my lake silver 225. Kinda pissed. On a brighter note, I will be figuring out offsets and calling ccw for a set of lm20s today... and bringing it to my buddys body shop to see if we can fix her 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> Finally car is veryClean and wheels have become polished again


Hey Andrew, 

Can you take a photo of your seatbelt clicked in so I can see what it looks like over the brown Porsche seats?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

@vroomtt It's richbrook geari found it on ebay









@ben color is same a baseball seats..yes i send better pic to you


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Still love that radio- if I ever get rid of the gauges in that spot (which I've been debating lately) then I'd pick one of those up instantly!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Thanks man..becker gran prix 7992 with ipod connect


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I :heart: becker


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Snapped the head off of a bolt in the valve cover :banghead:


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

well after doing the water pump took it for a beat run , then topped everything up , tomorrow i will be pulling the gauge cluster , abs module and ecu the first two are going to be rebuilt the other is going to united for some tuning !


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

I did nothing for ''her'' today but something is going on there 

She will be 2.0T soon .

My AMU block w FSI crank and Mahle stroker pistons .
Issam have done engine build


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

@Ben


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow those colors are close. 

Buying more bolts!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

ahah i love your wheels color:laugh:!!
you need new ones


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> ahah i love your wheels color:laugh:!!
> you need new ones


 I was thinking about white or denim blue, but if I change the colors I may as well sell these and buy new wheels. Something a little wider. Anyone have 5x114.3 with an offset of 40-30mm and wider then 8's?:laugh:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

swapped out some new LED bulbs in the rear. a few videos for comparison and difference... of course the blinkers are faster...and the dash now tells me i don't have any brake lights....stupid low voltage LEDS! will need to do some load resistors i guess....$hitty video....go Ron Paul!


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

WashRinseClayWashRinseDryTapePolishWax

Yeah, I'm tired!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Installed ST coils on my nimbus gray 225 roadster.

Loving the ride...

Now I just need some nice wheels, any ideas?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

So I was torn up between getting a GoPro Hero 2, or piston rods... I then quickly decided that the rods would be a part of something a lot more fun then a GoPro right now. 

Should be at my doorstep towards the middle of the weeK!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> So I was torn up between getting a GoPro Hero 2, or piston rods... I then quickly decided that the rods would be a part of something a lot more fun then a GoPro right now.
> 
> Should be at my doorstep towards the middle of the weeK!


Nice. They are on my short list as well.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Waiting for a reply email about having my cluster rebuilt.


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Wondering why my coilovers have been sitting in Sacramento for the past 5 days (thx FedEx).

Edit: Hooray, delivery tomorrow!

Also I deleted my muffler


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Working on liquid glassing my car.... So far its amazing!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cluster is out of the car....took less then half an hour:screwy:


----------



## holewczynski (Oct 26, 2011)

*Steering Rack Replacement*

Went bad fast and into the shop it went! Next: 18" rims and new Eagle F1s


----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)

Timing belt done in 4 Hrs, cleaned and waxed.


----------



## davemk1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yesterday I also had the full timing belt service done and a stage 1 Giac software flash, work done by Tyrolsport. Now all I need to do is take it out to see how it feels with the software upgrade.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

I cussed at it.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Replaced my clutch master cylinder after I got a dead pedal last night...... It was a fun job :screwy: Audi need to rethink some stuff before they build cars :sly:.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ I agree

Car stutters and flutters under wot.

I read codes on my Unitronic stg2 ecu. Misfires on cyl 2 and 3.
Went out for a log run and logged low maf readings, but maf reads fine at idle

Swapped for stock ecu and it seems to the same.

N75, n249, and n112 are good,
No boost leaks
New vacuum hoses

It's gotta be the wastegate, I think.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh yeah and within the last month:

Apr r1
PCV breather system
Full detail
Install coil suspension


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

just finished my USRT caster/camber plate install


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Got me a TT 225  
I haven't drove the car for one mile and bills starting to add up. Lol
Most of the Parts came today.
-4 centric rotors 
-Hps pads F&R
-used interrior bits (on d way)
-Haldex oil kit
-Spark plugs
-Ignition Coils
-Cabin filter
-oil change kit
-Gear Oil
-Motul 660

Still debating on what coilovers, intake system and buy a body kit or not and or have a paint job or just have it detailed.

Purpose of this car is Hpde/Daily.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Just bought my 2nd TT, a white 225 coupe.... Yep I'm crazy


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Installed the Magnaflow CB and 3" DP. Damn rattle coming from the DP! Ordered dogbone bushings. Hope that'll take care of it. Anybody have any other sugestions on how to keep the 3" DP rattle down?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Installed a boostvalve boost controller last week and the car has been running like **** ever since. Finally got a chance to look at it last night, and pressure tested. Well, my dumb-ass forgot to tighten the TIP connection going to the N75...:facepalm: Cranked it down, now all is right with the world


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> Just bought my 2nd TT, a white 225 coupe.... Yep I'm crazy


My favorite color! :thumbup:



warranty225cpe said:


> pressure tested.


Of course you did. 


Installed my Madmax control arms, dialed out the rear camber, installed new sparkplugs, and ripped on her on the way to work this morning.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Spliced in 2 new harness connectors (Cyl 3&4) to try to get rid of my misfires.

It seems to have worked, now I just have VERY intermittent misfires at WOT on Cyl #1.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Spliced in 2 new harness connectors (Cyl 3&4) to try to get rid of my misfires.
> 
> It seems to have worked, now I just have VERY intermittent misfires at WOT on Cyl #1.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


So you only replaced 2 of them? How far back did you splice them in?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Drove my car to and from work. A total of 1.1miles


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Drove my car to and from work. A total of 1.1miles


Buy a bicycle.


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Looked at my polished SEM and 70mm TB sat in a box in the living room and wished for some time off work to fit it. 
Ordered an SPS switch so I can play with my timing lol


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I looked at it today....  

plan to drive it a bit this weekend and detail her for a show next weekend:beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Ordered EBC USR Slotted Rotors and Redstuff pads to go with.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Installed 3 position relay module, wired up boost wideband and pyrometer gauges. Finished up tyrolsport brake stiffening kit and installed fan on awic heat exchanger. Im putting the head on tomorrow along with turbo and exhaust.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> Just bought my 2nd TT, a white 225 coupe.... Yep I'm crazy



You dont own either of those cars. They own you :laugh:


I scheduled my "tune", "chip", whatever you wanna call it.. software for my ECU. MONDAY I get Stage 1+ for a whopping 225hp from the stock 178hp. Hells yeah


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> So you only replaced 2 of them? How far back did you splice them in?


I basically just spliced in the 4 wires from each connector, kind of like these:










Only I soldered in the splices, covered them with heat shrink tubing, wrapped them in electrical tape and some OEM heat shield material.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

20v master said:


> Buy a bicycle.


Sh*t, you can WALK that far in about 20 minutes...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Sh*t, you can WALK that far in about 20 minutes...


 I do when I want to leave the car in the garage. Btw, it's a 15 min walk..:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lots of parts on eace:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

put the head on, got the motor installed and started on the custom side exit exhaust :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Installed a sai pump that the dealer bought.. And washed her. Btw ins't there a how to to fix the sAI pump rivets?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Installed a sai pump that the dealer bought.. And washed her. Btw ins't there a how to to fix the sAI pump rivets?


 yea but it's over on the grown-up's forum. :laugh::laugh: 

The fix is an easy diy; drill out rivets and use screws with locking nuts: but R&R of pump is a severe pita. 

http://wiki.quattroworld.com/index.php/TT.Mk1_SAI_pump_rebuild 

when you gonna post pics of Moby? 

bob


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i repaired the god damn glove box !! 
, installed the awe boost gauge


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice. That's what I need to do. 

I finished installing my black engine bay bling. Was a bit of a pain but it's a good feeling not to take shortcuts. Also pulled the doorcards apart and re-adjusted my window switches.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Lowered it!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Gave the dirty girl the hose.. Just pressure wash to knock the crap off. I'll wash it right tomorrow... 



























Nice reflection for just blowing the dirt off. 









And the close up.. (yes, that's from a reflection.)


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> i repaired the god damn glove box !!
> , installed the awe boost gauge


 scratch that .. it is broken worse now


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

got my '01 TT from a Honda dealership. the front bumper is missing the plate filler so I purchased one on ebay for $70. 

today i removed the honda plate frame from both front and back. when i removed the front plate, I found two holes drilled on the front bumper cover just above the eu plate area. 

I'm not sure why those geniuses drilled extra holes and not use them. I suspect that they were trying to position the plate higher up to hide the small dent on the bumper. they also drilled two new holes in the eu plate area. this might explain why the filler was missing. they probably drilled through it, ruining it in the process. 

i'm only guessing here but drilling all over the bumper cover is retarded to say the least and says a lot about their techs. 

Now, I'm waiting for the rear 225 oem valance. I picked up a 50K mile, oem, dual tip exhaust from a wrecking yard for $165. It looks almost new. I'm going to replace my 180 single tip exhaust and I hope not a lot of mods is required.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

dude you totally got ripped off on both parts. That front plate filler is worth about $15 used. You can get those dual valances for about $40 in the classifieds here... Unless you got the entire rear bumper with it?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Replaced the Lower Control Arm Bushings yesteraday with the help of friend. 

A whole different car now! 

I need spacers!


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Neb said:


> dude you totally got ripped off on both parts. That front plate filler is worth about $15 used. You can get those dual valances for about $40 in the classifieds here... Unless you got the entire rear bumper with it?


 Yeah, the front filler was pricey, but I just came across this forum. I dont' think i can wait anyway. 

I got the entire exhaust from the catalytic w/ heatshield all the way to the shiny dual tip. 

here's a nasty looking one on ebay for $400. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2001-AUDI-TT-EXHAUST-BARELY-USED-1-8L-ENGINE-NICE-/300471118036 

mine was $165 and it looks new. just want symmetry, not noise.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ohh my mistake, I didn't realize it was a full exhaust for $165


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i picked up a set of oem 993 hollow turbo twists 18x7.5 and 18x10.. not to figure out tires and spacers


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

TTC2k5 said:


> yea but it's over on the grown-up's forum. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> The fix is an easy diy; drill out rivets and use screws with locking nuts: but R&R of pump is a severe pita.
> 
> ...


 naa the pump was easy to get out, heck I didn't even remove the crossover pipe or the power steering hose. I already had a new one, just wanted to repair the old one encase someones was toast and needed a new one - sell it to them for 50 or so.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> i picked up a set of oem 993 hollow turbo twists 18x7.5 and 18x10.. not to figure out tires and spacers


 ohh nice the rare ones, whats the offset, on my jetta i have 47mm and 60mm (i think) and i used 25 and 30mm, if you search on here there has been every size offset covered on here and what tires they are running. just search turbo twists.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Relocated power steering, put on radiator support with awic heat exchanger, wired up Wally inline.. Today's agenda is to mount the USRT tubular control arms, wire up fuse block and mount awic water pump.. If the sem manifold comes in today I'll be up all night trying to get it done


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

got a new TT for a project and reduced the interior weight by 275lbs with more to come


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW. 

whta did you do? racing seats? 
Still have the dash on? 

One thing about our cars is that they are pigs! so f'ing heavy!


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Converted2VW said:


> WOW.
> 
> whta did you do? racing seats?
> Still have the dash on?
> ...


 removed lower dash and the rest of the interior. the lower dash is retardly heavy"cast aluminum":screwy:. 
I will be installing a real racing seat not the tuner crap you see. 
Also still have the sound sys, seat belts, the htr core fan assy, airbag sys, carpet and countless cast aluminum brackets audt put in the car to bolt plastic interior to lol. im betting at least another 100lbs. 
honestly they could have made the car alot lighter... but overdone interior is one of the reasons i like audi:thumbup: 

once thats all done i will begin weight reduction on the body. rear bumper weight. tube aluminum-core support. gastank. inner fenders. and i want to find out why the rear hatch weighs soooooo much. i may be skining it or makeing a carbonfiber one. 

after all that i will try to get a closer 50/50 balance be moving items around like battery etc...


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> i repaired the god damn glove box !!
> , installed the awe boost gauge


 Where did you source the glovebox? I need one now


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> yea but it's over on the "*I think I'm gods gift to the VW/Audi scene*" forum. :laugh::laugh:


 There, fixed it for you. All the mechanical knowledge in the world can't make up for being an a$$hole


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> There, fixed it for you. All the mechanical knowledge in the world can't make up for being an a$$hole


 Sounds like someone that didn't play well with others and then took their toys and went home.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Sounds like someone that didn't play well with others and then took their toys and went home.


 Don't get me wrong, there are some good people on there. It's a shame that the ones that have the most to offer the community can often be the most closed minded of the bunch. It's called 
Balance. Sorry if I didn't roll over and play dead when people talk smack. Not my style


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> removed lower dash and the rest of the interior. the lower dash is retardly heavy"cast aluminum":screwy:.
> I will be installing a real racing seat not the tuner crap you see.
> Also still have the sound sys, seat belts, the htr core fan assy, airbag sys, carpet and countless cast aluminum brackets audt put in the car to bolt plastic interior to lol. im betting at least another 100lbs.
> honestly they could have made the car alot lighter... but overdone interior is one of the reasons i like audi:thumbup:
> ...


 Oh ok, you are going all out! 
Gguess you don;t daily your TT? track car? 

A factor on the rear hatch being heavy is the glass. Possible poly or plexi replacement?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Converted2VW said:


> Oh ok, you are going all out!
> Gguess you don;t daily your TT? track car?
> 
> A factor on the rear hatch being heavy is the glass. Possible poly or plexi replacement?


 i have 2 TT's a amulet red Daily and a silver Track Day. so ya im going all out 110% the daily is just for looks. and the track day is a pure toy. 

that must be really thick glass


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Installed the USRT tubular control arms, got the SEM intake manifold on, began to run IC piping and deciding where things should go. Also got all the gauges wired up and ready to go :thumbup:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Well I did a photoshop, if that counts for this thread. 

Yay:thumbup: or Nay:thumbdown: on AMG Monoblocks?


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

ordered more replacement parts and detailing kits.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chads said:


> Well I did a photoshop, if that counts for this thread.
> 
> Yay:thumbup: or Nay:thumbdown: on AMG Monoblocks?


 I like the black ones you had on there better.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I like them but not sure I like them more than your current setup. What about pshopping your current wheels silver or a different colour?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. I hadn't thought about changing the color of my current wheels. Might give it a try.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Got my girl's Milltek exhaust installed on her 3.2 TTq DSG and bought her a Supersprint decatted silenced "front pipe". Can't wait to see how that makes the Milltek sound and should unlock some hp/tq.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

Took random things apart just because. 


Removed all the plastic stuff from the engine bay 
Removed the airbox. 

Came to the realization that it's highly likely I've broken the 3rd gear shift fork and not just an end-link. Thinking of my next move. 

Removed those knee braces 
Removed the seats. 

Found $100 bill under the passenger seat and an old (sealed) condom. Man, I've had good times in this car... lol


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

got me a new struts, shocks, H&R spring, rear camber kit and wheel spacers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Ripped the screens out of my MAF. Tightened down a few things.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Got the clutch and brakes bled last night and hit the front suspension buttoned up


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

psybervw said:


> found $100 bill under the passenger seat and an old (sealed) condom. Man, i've had good times in this car... Lol


 winning!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

20v master said:


> winning!


 bi-winning! LOL 

I bought a set of brand new votex skirts. 

Trying to score a OSIR lip locally :beer:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I drove mine for the first time in 2 years. 

Wooo to 6.1miles.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Got my 180q tuned with Unitronic Stage 1+ 

I took a short before video. Going to take an after video soon


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

how do you like it? I want to chip my 180 too..


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I like it. I can feel the power under my foot. It doesn't seem to help too much getting up to 50mph in second gear, but after that it's much faster than before. If you want to pass someone quickly and easily on the highway, get your ECU flashed. If you want to feel extra power looming under your foot, get your ECU flashed. 

I think I'm going to get rid of the box and use a cone intake to let the turbo breathe easier now and get more of a growl from under the hood. What is the average service period for one?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Neb said:


> how do you like it? I want to chip my 180 too..


 Chipping: Do it, you won't be disappointed. Get the tune that has local support to you (Revo, APR, Unitronic), for me it was Revo - they are pretty much the same with small differences. 

FWIW: I had an InMotion tune first, but it kept throwing codes and the guy kept saying there was something wrong with my car (uh, no). He was not local to me and wasn't really all that helpful, so I went with Revo and haven't looked back. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Cone filter - I have a cone filter set up that I got from ESE Tuning, but I don't think it's offered anymore. It ran about $125 or so and is a lot like the Neuspeed P-Flo system.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> how do you like it? I want to chip my 180 too..


 All this time here, and still asking questions like this?  180's really need a 3" DP to get the ummmpphhh that we all crave. I have a 225 OEM catback, Uni stage 1+, intake and TIP on mine, and it's quicker than stock, just not what I want out of it. My GTI when it was still on the K03S would KILL/RAPE my 180Q, even from a dig. It had 3" TBE, GIAC chip, FMIC, TIP and CAI.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

purchased a new Fob key case from ebay and gutted the old one.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

SCORED and OSIR lip for $150 

Brand New: $400 

when installed looks just like the 3.2 bumper 

F"CK YEAH!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I take back what I said about not really feeling the power until after 2nd. I launch off the line like a bat out of hell thanks to the flash+haldex! 

*GET IT DONE!*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

20v master said:


> All this time here, and still asking questions like this?  180's really need a 3" DP to get the ummmpphhh that we all crave. I have a 225 OEM catback, Uni stage 1+, intake and TIP on mine, and it's quicker than stock, just not what I want out of it. My GTI when it was still on the K03S would KILL/RAPE my 180Q, even from a dig. It had 3" TBE, GIAC chip, FMIC, TIP and CAI.


quiet you!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Got a Motive pressure bleeder on the way to save the day for my clutch problems :banghead:.. And to bleed the brakes .


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

did a little spring cleaning today, dropped the front bumper pulled the grill and trim at the bottom. applied the turtle wax trim restorer to them and decided to do a little baking today as well.










ended up with an amber delete, painted housing, and tinted corners. 










will post pictures of the finished product after I restore the lenses.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Solved my valve cover issue


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

New battery!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> New battery!


Where the **** have you been?:wave:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

FatAce said:


> did a little spring cleaning today, dropped the front bumper pulled the grill and trim at the bottom. applied the turtle wax trim restorer to them and decided to do a little baking today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color. what is it?

cheers.


----------



## alby7781 (Jun 24, 2010)

spent the last 2 days installing my Air ride!!!! v2 managment + r32 bags done! now waiting for my mk4 xl slam series struts


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Drove the car for the first time


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

lets see , put my injectors ( 415cc) put my ecu with united tune back in .. could not find my maf so i am running speed density more till the new one comes


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Cracked a barrel on way to a car show 

Right front crack....  spare doesn't fit over the BBK and my rears are too wide for the front...  called a flatbed and luckily I am on air and just drove onto the flatbed... Now on the hunt for a barrel 


















But my sons Rocco won the limbo contest


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Morio sorry to hear about your barrel! and congrats to your son on the limbo win!


On my side, went from this:










To this ( EBC USR slotted rotors and red stuff pads)










thanks to this guys:

www.fattysmotorsports.com

and to *fat chris* that took time out of his Saturday to come do the install with me.
Excellent service and delivery from fatty's and great awesome help from Chris.

Highly recommended people! The brakes feel great now. :megusta:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

My dad dropped a drill bit in my timebelt cover which was really a WMD. here is the after math









buy a complete used cylinder head of a guy in delaware and arrives in pretty bad but still workin condition.









clean her up, file the marks down to flat, installed the head.

now when putting on the time belt it pops off and all my alignments were off so my valves definitly hit a piston when i was trying to realign everything. whatever though i say and get on with it. we'll find out the damage when she starts or not.

after redoing the timing, pulling the tensioner pin and putting the mounts back on i find my timing looks off:facepalm:









that is what i been doing to my tt the past 45days


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

cleaning the engine bay and found 2 things...
1) Local car shop didn't do an oil change and I provided all the materials!! (so I can pretty much assumed he didn't do haldex oil and tranny oil change as well..)

2) driver side mount is broken

What a day. lol


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Sanded my Headlights today. Drop ot off tomorrow for the carbonfiber roof wrap.








a before shot. And after










Next is a suspension install front lip and bake the Headlights and do smoked clears and paint the m the same color as the car and remove reflector. Anyone know were i can find smoked side markers? Abd possibly a euro clear taillight i want to smoke everything.

Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

realize my new wheels might not work so that made me


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Where the **** have you been?:wave:


I've been dormant like the TT


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> realize my new wheels might not work so that made me


No why?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I've been dormant like the TT


Well it's cold again so I'll see you in another 2 months


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well it's cold again so I'll see you in another 2 months


Most likely haha when I get the Harley the TT is never gonna move haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Poor thing ha


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

> Nice color. what is it?
> 
> cheers.


Its the Rust-Oleum Acrylic Laquer in gloss black. Note: in that photo the paint is still wet.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

here's a photo of the finished product.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> No why?


something might be screwy with the rear diff. Wheels are making it worse


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Did you get the right size tires? Maybe years of running staggered wheels has taken its toll?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah tires are 205/40 and 225/40. Maybe i had diff problems and the wheels are just adding..

Stock QS in the UK came with a factory staggard setup so it shouldn't be THAT bad for it...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

pulled my lower grills out and painted then wrikle black as they were a little gray. 

looks much better now.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I know why ben, your rolling difference is 2.6%.... thats bad man. I like to get less then 1% differnece. I'm running 235-35-19 and 265/30-19 and thats a -.8% difference.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What is the formula you use to determine that?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Turned my turbo into an oil bleeding mass of broken goodness...

Then I called Slappy...

What an awesome guy to deal with:thumbup:
http://www.frankenturbo.com/new/F23.html


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Turned my turbo into an oil bleeding mass of broken goodness...
> 
> Then I called Slappy...
> 
> ...


sorry bout the turbo, sounds like a you made a good call though.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> What is the formula you use to determine that?


WELL WITH THE HALDEX AWD SYSTEM I GUESS THE UNWRITEN RULE IS LESS THEN 1% DIFFERENCE (AT LEAST WITH ME) WHEN I BOUGHT MY NEW 02 TT IT HAD 225/45-17 FRONT AND 235/45-17 REAR WHICH WAS A 1.4% DIFFERENCE AND I WAS GETTING TIRE SQEEL FROM THE FRONT WHEN TURNING ON ON RAMPS, PUT SAME TIRES ALL AROUND AND FIXED IT. AND I NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH RUNNING MY 19" TIRE SIZES ON MY OTHER TT. THE BEST AND EASIEST WEB SITE IS http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html , VERY EASY TO USE.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Audiguy84 said:


> I know why ben, your rolling difference is 2.6%.... thats bad man. I like to get less then 1% differnece. I'm running 235-35-19 and 265/30-19 and thats a -.8% difference.


I run 225/40 - 18 in front and 265/35 - 18 in the rear. No issues here.

Today - swapped out my GruvenParts adjustable rear control arms for new MadMax adjustable control arms.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I run 225/40 - 18 in front and 265/35 - 18 in the rear. No issues here.
> 
> Today - swapped out my GruvenParts adjustable rear control arms for new MadMax adjustable control arms.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



ya your .9% difference


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

zak2006 said:


> sorry bout the turbo, sounds like a you made a good call though.


Yeah, it could be worse. It's nice that I can walk to work. Maybe I'll tackle a few other things I need to do while it's down. Strut mounts, valve cover gasket, etc.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Audiguy84 said:


> I know why ben, your rolling difference is 2.6%.... thats bad man. I like to get less then 1% differnece. I'm running 235-35-19 and 265/30-19 and thats a -.8% difference.


Yeah I may have to swap the rear tires out. Maybe go from a 225/40 to a 225/35/18 instead. That'll give me 1%


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Neb said:


> yeah tires are 205/40 and 225/40. Maybe i had diff problems and the wheels are just adding..
> 
> Stock QS in the UK came with a factory staggard setup so it shouldn't be THAT bad for it...


keep in mind ... the quattro sport in europe weren't really staggard.. it was like 8inch in the front and 8.5 in the rear and they all had the same size 235 tires.. i dont think you would notice too much as it wasnt that aggressive. 

can you go 215s on the rear ?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well if they had the same sizes then they would all be ok.

215/40 would put me at 1.3% so that would probably work, unless I just went 215/40/18 all around.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

But that's a lot of stretch on a 9.5

Not sure if it's any better than the 225/35/18


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> WELL WITH THE HALDEX AWD SYSTEM I GUESS THE UNWRITEN RULE IS LESS THEN 1% DIFFERENCE (AT LEAST WITH ME) WHEN I BOUGHT MY NEW 02 TT IT HAD 225/45-17 FRONT AND 235/45-17 REAR WHICH WAS A 1.4% DIFFERENCE AND I WAS GETTING TIRE SQEEL FROM THE FRONT WHEN TURNING ON ON RAMPS, PUT SAME TIRES ALL AROUND AND FIXED IT. AND I NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH RUNNING MY 19" TIRE SIZES ON MY OTHER TT. THE BEST AND EASIEST WEB SITE IS http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html , VERY EASY TO USE.


That's much easier then the one I was using. Thanks


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Put the winters back on last night and raised the front a bit. Hopefully that sorts the issue out. Going to order some 225/35's for the rear I think.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well ben if you went with 205/40-18 and 235/35-18 that would be .1% differnece.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

hit 12psi on the S362 for the first time.

yay me

Sent from my phone forgive auto correct errors


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> hit 12psi on the S362 for the first time.
> 
> yay me
> 
> Sent from my phone forgive auto correct errors


How do u like that Turbo? Is it water cooled like our stock turbos? And do they bolt to stock manifolds? I was interest in them

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Audiguy84 said:


> Well ben if you went with 205/40-18 and 235/35-18 that would be .1% differnece.


That's true.

But it looks a little chunky no? I guess it would fill the arch pretty good though so I wouldn't need to swap in the rear springs.. and it wouldn't look any worse than the 225/40


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Neb said:


> That's true.
> 
> But it looks a little chunky no? I guess it would fill the arch pretty good though so I wouldn't need to swap in the rear springs.. and it wouldn't look any worse than the 225/40


I am on 235/45s on 18x8. Its a little obviously taller than the 235/40 but only by .4" so might give you an idea

















EDIT: read that wrong you said 235/35. that is .94" smaller than mine


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah and stretched by another 1.5"


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

euroguy666 said:


> How do u like that Turbo? Is it water cooled like our stock turbos? And do they bolt to stock manifolds? I was interest in them
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


no and no. 

Mines a journal bearing and it sits on a T3 Tubular Top mount.

I like it alot but dyno says close to 300 at 12psi cant wait to hit 30.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Spring is here


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Neb said:


> yeah and stretched by another 1.5"




your tire shops don't mind mounting them like that? mine refuses. wont even touch my car since i have spacers on it. If i want to rebalance i have to take wheels off and run them up there


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Spring is here



Nice wheels. Tell me more about the shocks


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

got my frankenturbo tuned ! went with united , 21psi is so awesome ! i also replaced my abs pump


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Nice wheels. Tell me more about the shocks


Cheap-o vmaxx coils...Car is actually getting new paint (same color but fixing all minor blemishes), new coils and all bushings, and wheels, engine is BT bored over to 83mm, water meth, apr intake manifold, ect ect, 5000 miles on fresh engine with all brand new parts and receipts, will be for sale in the next month or so...


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

changed spark plugs, rear diff oil, trans mount and ignition coils.

Test drove the car and what a difference with just basic maintenance.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

zak2006 said:


> your tire shops don't mind mounting them like that? mine refuses. wont even touch my car since i have spacers on it. If i want to rebalance i have to take wheels off and run them up there


i avoid tire shops like this. they do not know what they are doing. they are better off mounting tires on a toyota corolla, and thats it. they dont touch nice cars because they are stupid. its like a shakey hand dentist. GTFOTW


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> i avoid tire shops like this. they do not know what they are doing. they are better off mounting tires on a toyota corolla, and thats it. they dont touch nice cars because they are stupid. its like a shakey hand dentist. GTFOTW


x2 Get a new tire shop. I can find a dozen places easy within 15mins that'll mount that size.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have one good tire shop that is my go to place. The guy is an old vw nut and has lots of vw's. You need to find a place like that


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> i avoid tire shops like this. they do not know what they are doing. they are better off mounting tires on a toyota corolla, and thats it. they dont touch nice cars because they are stupid. its like a shakey hand dentist. GTFOTW


Totally. I've been finding this lately with "Audi specialists" as well. I get tired of knowing more about my car than the shops I have tried taking it to. If I have to tell you how to do it, what's the fuching point..?:facepalm:


God I need a lift...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> God I need a lift...


Sig'd, truer words have never been spoken :thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Praying that my clutch pedal will love me long time and stay off the floor! :laugh: If its stiff for more them a day I'll be happy, bleeding it every day, every time you get in the car, is getting really old! 

Ooo and vacumm bleeder SUCK!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

currently replacing F&R rotors and pads (hps) along with SS lines.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Lowered it all the way around. 

Put AFCO rear spring in and took out the adjusters, added kmac to lower control arms, and lowered the front all the way down. 

Now I'm just waiting on the polo strut mounts and tops to get here so i can finally dial in my stance.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

working on these 











got this in the mail for 50$ off ebay, now to take it apart and make it black


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

adding lots of crap..... clean undercarriage wrap pipe exhaust down pipe

to....


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Brake fluid change ATE Super Blue and installed 15mm rear spacers.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

chads said:


> Lowered it all the way around.
> 
> Put AFCO rear spring in and took out the adjusters, added kmac to lower control arms, and lowered the front all the way down.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting on the polo strut mounts and tops to get here so i can finally dial in my stance.


whats the part # on those struts mounts and where did you order them from?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Strut Mount

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=170747515513

Strut Top

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=220432584418

For the strut top, you have to ask them if they will ship it to the U.S., then they will send you a PayPal invoice. 

You may want to verify that these are the right parts though.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Plates came in


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

flushed my brakes the other day , i got from super blue , to super gold!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

Tom333 said:


> Brake fluid change ATE Super Blue and installed 15mm rear spacers.


 did mine the other day , went from "super blue" to "super gold"


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good Morio!


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

Morio said:


> Plates came in


Very nice!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio that plate is awesome! 




In other news my TT is back together!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

about time James. Pics?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Finally bought an F23:heart:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

warranty225cpe said:


> Finally bought an F23:heart:


Jealous....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> about time James. Pics?


I just updated my build thread now


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> Jealous....


Lol, at least yours isnt sitting in a puddle of oil dripping from the turbo


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, at least yours isnt sitting in a puddle of oil dripping from the turbo


But moar powa is moar powa!!! And I have too many other things I have to get in order before I can get moar powa


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Finally bought an F23:heart:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

FINALLY got rid of my misfire issue.

*knocks wood*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Shed a tear because apparently birds were practicing splatter painting :banghead:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Picking these up and throwing them on my 225 :beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

OHHHHH THOSE ARE VERY NICE. :thumbup:


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

nice effin wheels!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> nice effin wheels!


Thanks guys. I'm pretty stoked on them. Hopefully it'll be ready for next weekend. First show of the season to vend unitronic! It'll be at the booth

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed^


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

took the cowel apart to replace my washer nozzle hoses, all dry rotted and dumping fluid to the ground instead of my wondshield.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

deepblueT said:


> took the cowel apart to replace my washer nozzle hoses, all dry rotted and dumping fluid to the ground instead of my wondshield.


You don't like cleaning the streets??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Found out why I can't start mine


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

deepblueT said:


> took the cowel apart to replace my washer nozzle hoses, all dry rotted and dumping fluid to the ground instead of my wondshield.


what was rotting?



PLAYED TT said:


> Found out why I can't start mine



oh?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Found out why I can't start mine


Why is that, you're not turning the ignition on? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Why is that, you're not turning the ignition on? :laugh:


Very funny haha. Take a look at my build thread. I was freaking out and texting Doug all day yesterday trying to figure the problem out. Turns out its my throttle body


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

darrenbyrnes said:


> You don't like cleaning the streets??


ha, no, i need to be able to see deer at 4:30 am on my way to work!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Neb said:


> what was rotting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Very funny haha. Take a look at my build thread. I was freaking out and texting Doug all day yesterday trying to figure the problem out. Turns out its my throttle body


See, I was close! At least you didn't forget to press the clutch ... No I'm joking! :laugh:


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

this , i did this!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

New coils and plugs. Car runs like a dream!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Installed boost gauge!  Only getting 15psi peak on a 20psi tune? :sly:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Converted2VW said:


> New coils and plugs. Car runs like a dream!


X2:thumbup:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally got them... my mk3 misses her shoes too...









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> See, I was close! At least you didn't forget to press the clutch ... No I'm joking! :laugh:


Haha that was good :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

Washed her! Doesn't 38F and sunny count as summer?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Just spent too much money to fix my clutch!! :banghead: Lots of parts are gonna be showing up next week and the engine and trans is going to find a new home on the floor for 2-3 days.. But no more oil leak, clutch problems, and a few other odd's and ends I never finished up when I did my deletes.. :laugh:


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

did front and rear brakes, new pads/rotors

thought i would try EBC yellow 4000 pads


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

I got back into a TT :thumbup:. 

Its pretty dam nice (nicer than the one I had for a short while last year). Traded the GTI for it....Despite the TT being an upgrade I miss my GTI .


----------



## davemk1 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Just installed*

AWE Tuning Vent Mounted Boost Gauge with replacement TT needle for a completed look.


----------



## davemk1 (Oct 30, 2009)

And my new plates came in today


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

davemk1 said:


> And my new plates came in today


NICE!!!!!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

davemk1 said:


> AWE Tuning Vent Mounted Boost Gauge with replacement TT needle for a completed look.


i love mine ! and you can not beat the fit and finnish , i even hooked mine to the dimmer


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

davemk1 said:


> AWE Tuning Vent Mounted Boost Gauge with replacement TT needle for a completed look.


Even added the CEL to make it look more like a VW I like :thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Today I had to fight the temptation to do drop in rods....:what:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

euroguy666 said:


> finally got them... My mk3 misses her shoes too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheel whore.... GIVE ME THEM BBS'S


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

davemk1 said:


> AWE Tuning Vent Mounted Boost Gauge with replacement TT needle for a completed look.


Any chance you can get some more higher res pictures of that? I have that exact same gauge in that exact same spot but I'm anxious to see what the replacement needle looks like!


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Installed my Polo strut mounts and tops to get moar low in the front. 

Took out perches in the back, so I am only running the Afco rear spring. also cut the rear bump stops because they were getting in the way.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pics?


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> wheel whore.... GIVE ME THEM BBS'S


You can have them for a small fee... they come on the car tho!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Of course I have pics. 

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I love your car, and I normally hate red!


Bought a AEB head and pulled the TT and quattro badges of the ass.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Very nice Chads. Really drops it down in the front. Ride height is on point too. With your AFCO springs, is the ride really bouncy?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Thanks. It is a little bouncy. I feel like a bobble head sometimes. Lol. I had someone ride in it who had never ridden in a car that low before and they said the ride wasn't too harsh, it was just a little bouncy. 

It is kind of hard for me to describe because I think I might be used to it now. I have noticed that the rear makes a thud sound when I go over ledges in the road (like when two pieces of asphalt meet each other and one is higher than the other). I think it is from me hitting the bump stops though. Or my rear shocks are blown.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Only asking because I think I have the softer springs and it's way bouncy for my liking. Haven't put them back in yet though. You're probably hitting bumpstops? Although does the rear even have them?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I think so. Aren't bumps stops the two knob looking things that sit in the middle of the rear springs?

The top one is part of the body and the bottom one is rubber. I cut about a 1/2" off the rubber one because they were touching when the car was static.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Sold my holset turbo and wastegate a few day ago.. No longer gonna do a big turbo build the other engine that I have is gonna be built but later on down the road. As for this weekend the engine and trans is gonna make home on the floor for a little rebluid to sotp clutch problems and head gasket leak. Friday gonna pick up a new toy (bike) so the big turbo this is well not needed now!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Polished the awful headlights and taillights.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I love your car, and I normally hate red!


 x2:thumbup: I'm also considering changing my TT to red. Thanks for sharing  

took a picture of my CC & TT when I got home this morning.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Did an alignment on mine yesterday, i know this really isn't the place to ask but does anyone have any tips on adjusting the rear toe with "out" the special tool?


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

did this  thanks Neb for the idea


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Dang, another set out there:bs:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I still have yet to see anyone else do this. 



















I might be the only one that likes the point delete:laugh: 

I've got a couple headlight additions in the works while the car is down:sly:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

My big turbo replacment... :laugh: 










As for the TT I got me a few parts in the mail! ARP flywheel bolts, gaskets, SIA block off plate, trans fluid, and some other stuff in a big box. Still waiting on my clutch and slave cylinder.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I might be the only one that likes the point delete:laugh:


 True...but at least the high gloss looks good.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Switched the rear rings badge to a black one, and installed a carbon 3.2 spoiler add on. :banghead: What a nightmare. It is a Chinese Ebay piece of trash. I highly recommend people to just stay away from them. I will be saving for a quality one now. I am amazed they can get away with selling these things. :facepalm:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

mariustt said:


> did this  thanks Neb for the idea


 
Whoa, wait a SECOND! I like the idea as well. Bondo to delete the turn signal? Where did you find an LED ring that fits?!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Switched the rear rings badge to a black one, and installed a carbon 3.2 spoiler add on. :banghead: What a nightmare. It is a Chinese Ebay piece of trash. I highly recommend people to just stay away from them. I will be saving for a quality one now. I am amazed they can get away with selling these things. :facepalm:


 Well i hate to say it but I've heard the same thing about OSIR ones. Got any pics of the fitment?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

mariustt said:


> did this  thanks Neb for the idea


 boo. :facepalm:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Audiguy84 said:


> Well i hate to say it but I've heard the same thing about OSIR ones. Got any pics of the fitment?


 That's crazy. I would really think at the price they charge they would insure a proper fit and UV safe resin. I honestly would have sent it back if it didn't come from China and scrape the paint on the spoiler while trying to fit it. I will get some pictures of it tomorrow. I really should have taken some of all the work I had to do with the dremel to get it to fit the way it does now. I an seriously tempted to make a mould for a proper fitting one. That or try to convince James from spoonfed that it may be worth running them.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That's crazy. I would really think at the price they charge they would insure a proper fit and UV safe resin. I honestly would have sent it back if it didn't come from China and scrape the paint on the spoiler while trying to fit it. I will get some pictures of it tomorrow. I really should have taken some of all the work I had to do with the dremel to get it to fit the way it does now. I an seriously tempted to make a mould for a proper fitting one. That or try to convince James from spoonfed that it may be worth running them.


 Id be in for one! if the price is nice!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Got these an hour before leaving for CT to vend unitronic at dubs on defrost. 









Made my Porsche wheels work and fit awesome. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Well i hate to say it but I've heard the same thing about OSIR ones. Got any pics of the fitment?


 Osir sucks. They don't give a **** about doing good business and making customers happy. Perfect example, They no longer sell tinted turn signal lenses until they sell out of their clear lenses. What a dick move. Also, Riso Woo (the owner) is an *******. I would like to take a stock spoiler with the 3.2 add on and make a mold to do one big one in cf.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> I would like to take a stock spoiler with the 3.2 add on and make a mold to do one big one in cf.


 Exactly. Can't bee too difficult. To make the add on would be fairly simple as well.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Osir sucks. They don't give a **** about doing good business and making customers happy. Perfect example, They no longer sell tinted turn signal lenses until they sell out of their clear lenses. What a dick move. Also, Riso Woo (the owner) is an *******. I would like to take a stock spoiler with the 3.2 add on and make a mold to do one big one in cf.


 
it is a pain when the company will not make an item because their over stocked on another item terrible business practice and we sell the stuff.. Love the product.... 

well:: cleaned / pulled subframe IE fuel rail / pulleys alt & PS / cover plate / fixed wheels cleaned wheels... doing deletes.... getting ready to go driving


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Whoa, wait a SECOND! I like the idea as well. Bondo to delete the turn signal? Where did you find an LED ring that fits?!


 any 100mm led or ccgl ring will fit 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auto-Car-...arParts_SM&hash=item20c42c5935#ht_1999wt_1344


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

mariustt said:


> any 100mm led or ccgl ring will fit
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auto-Car-...arParts_SM&hash=item20c42c5935#ht_1999wt_1344


 I propose to you a better website to use for your LEDs 
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=/mini_tubes.htm 

Now to just decide on what color to use for the blinker.....:beer:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone running water or water/meth? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Whoa, wait a SECOND! I like the idea as well. Bondo to delete the turn signal? Where did you find an LED ring that fits?!


 A little more work then just bondo. Plastic weld it or it'll crack. I've had mine for a few years now.


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

i've used old bumper to cut plastic inserts


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Finally sorted out a way to get my bike loaded on the TT. I used a bungee chord to keep the bike from swinging and the front wheel from moving. Im surprised at how well it actually fit. I had always thought the shape of the TT wouldnt allow these types of racks. 



















It actually doesnt even come close to the body of the car like this. 









I still would like to design a rack that uses the oem mounting points, but i have other priorities trumping that project at the moment. 

Such as...


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Failed the smog check because of a fuel leak :banghead:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Neb said:


> A little more work then just bondo. Plastic weld it or it'll crack. I've had mine for a few years now.


 Damn Neb! Lookin good on those BBS! What color are your blinker LEDS? I want a video of your headlights working


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Damn Neb! Lookin good on those BBS! What color are your blinker LEDS? I want a video of your headlights working


 X2


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

VroomTT said:


> Such as...


  Hella nice bike! Wish I had more play money to get me a "newer" bike. 



As for the TT well all im gonna say is pulling the engine and trans by your self is a ton of fun :banghead:! The head is off and going out for work tomorrow, and the little k04 has a bit of play in all directions :laugh:. Almost wish I would have just got a FWD...


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

work in progress,,,,,,,,...........


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

let my dad drive the car to the store and back. didn't think this would happen.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Damnnnn that sucks


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> let my dad drive the car to the store and back. didn't think this would happen.


 Da****?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

he drove over a black curb in a parking lot :facepalm: 

i took the wheel to this place here in san diego and they said that its probably not repairable.. what do you guys think? they sent me away saying that i need a new wheel.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Make dad pay for a new wheel :wave:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

SeaFoamed the TT


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

l88m22vette said:


> Make dad pay for a new wheel :wave:


 X2.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Make dad pay for a new wheel :wave:


 Well first off getting a new wheel would mean I would probably need to get a non-matching wheel because they don't make these wheels anymore and are really hard to find, especially with this offset and width.. secondly, dad isn't going to pay for 4 new wheels lol. I want new wheels but I don't have the money for that either right now lol. I might just make him by me a porsche wheel with the same specs as these ones. 

Does anyone know if our spare tires fit over a BBK? 
I havn't tried this before but I want to take the adapters off and see if the original spare tire fits with the BBK. 



ah i hate this. :banghead:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Well first off getting a new wheel would mean I would probably need to get a non-matching wheel because they don't make these wheels anymore and are really hard to find, especially with this offset and width.. secondly, dad isn't going to pay for 4 new wheels lol. I want new wheels but I don't have the money for that either right now lol. I might just make him by me a porsche wheel with the same specs as these ones.
> 
> Does anyone know if our spare tires fit over a BBK?
> I havn't tried this before but I want to take the adapters off and see if the original spare tire fits with the BBK.
> ...


 My 328mm stop techs don't work with the spare  sorry man...


----------



## davemk1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Shawninho said:


> Any chance you can get some more higher res pictures of that? I have that exact same gauge in that exact same spot but I'm anxious to see what the replacement needle looks like!












Here you go, it's the fuel gauge needle from a spare cluster I picked up just for this project.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Morio said:


> My 328mm stop techs don't work with the spare  sorry man...


 Thanks for letting me know. I'm out there right now trying to get the adapters off but they won't budge. I'm just not going to bother with it now. But out of curiosity and thought of future safety, what is your emergency plan if you got an accidental flat? Tow? 

I want to try and find myself a spare tire that can fit 5x130 with a good enough offset to fit over the bbk


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

davemk1 said:


> Here you go, it's the fuel gauge needle from a spare cluster I picked up just for this project.


 Looks great! Let me know if you feel like selling the other spare needle


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I'm out there right now trying to get the adapters off but they won't budge. I'm just not going to bother with it now. But out of curiosity and thought of future safety, what is your emergency plan if you got an accidental flat? Tow?
> 
> I want to try and find myself a spare tire that can fit 5x130 with a good enough offset to fit over the bbk


 The reason I know is because I had a barrel crack on me so I was stranded... Did all that work to keep my spare for no reason... Luckily I have Allstate motor club and got a flat bed out.... Anyways I ordered enough parts to build another kinesis wheel for a spare.... Just waiting for parts to show up sad because I haven't driven the TT in weeks now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Weeks? It's been months for me


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Morio said:


> The reason I know is because I had a barrel crack on me so I was stranded... Did all that work to keep my spare for no reason... Luckily I have Allstate motor club and got a flat bed out.... Anyways I ordered enough parts to build another kinesis wheel for a spare.... Just waiting for parts to show up sad because I haven't driven the TT in weeks now


 Good luck with that and thanks for the advice, I'm buying new wheels!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> Weeks? It's been months for me


 MONTHS........ ITS BEEN YEARS FOR ME WITH THE 01 ROADSTER. :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

Clean the Air Intake Temperature sensor today. It was caked with an amber colored substance, assuming it was oil. Now the car is adapting and the boost keeps creeping up - took me forever to get this little gremlin.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Bought a garage for the TT yesterday. Came with a house too!


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

Neb said:


> Bought a garage for the TT yesterday. Came with a house too!


 that is great..... happy homeownership   

now 5 kids........


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> Bought a garage for the TT yesterday. Came with a house too!


 Does it have any room for me too??  Congrats man! 

Bought some new tires for the front and got these in the mail yesterday for almost nothing. 










eace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

LINDA123a said:


> nohttp://www.********************


 So do you not know how to post pictures because I can't see any of them?


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

ordered a wideband conversion kit from http://www.raceline-ws.com/ and ordered the 3.2 rear valance from ecs tuning since it was on sale.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ordered my afco springs for the rear. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

beeyond said:


> that is great..... happy homeownership
> 
> now 5 kids........


Hells no! 2 max 



Tempes_TT said:


> Does it have any room for me too??  Congrats man!


Thanks and nope, only has room for 1 TT


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Hells no! 2 max


because you can only fit 2 kids in the back seat duh


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> because you can only fit 2 kids in the back seat duh



If you have a rear seat delete they can just roll around in the trunk :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> If you have a rear seat delete they can just roll around in the trunk :laugh:


Just give them helmets


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Started to wire in some leds for under hood lighting. After I fished the wires through the stamped structure, I decided I wanted to use a different style led strip. Atleast the annoying part is already taken care of. Also bought a new grill and some 10mm leds for DRL install while I have everything apart.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Clay bared and waxed the car accept for dr side as its still new paint.







still waitng on the front lip and votex rear

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I broke out the dremel and the Dyson, and and got rid of the pointed cast marks on my valve cover. I'm going to have the valve cover powder coated wrinkle black while the rods are being done:thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

First 20°C day of the year here, so I found the limit of my new Star Specs :thumbup: 

I :heart: warm tires.


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

*Summer Mods!*

Last week i pick up some goodies from TTStuff. 
Forge Dv relo Kit
Forge Dv 008 black
Forge Turbo Inlet and Outlet
Forge Boost Hard Pipe 
Forge Left upper intercooler Hose
42DD 3" turbo back
42DD Air intake








Today i started at @ 1pm and got done around 6pm. spend a good hour and half try to pop the turbo inlet pipe out, i try the rope trick and nothing , until eventually it pop!!!








not everything was in-stock, this next tuesday ill pick up intake, exhaust and left upper intercooler hose.








and then took her for a ride and clean her up








Overall installing everything was very straight forward except the inlet pipe that was a pain.
i can't wait to get the exhaust on!! Next month is time to get her chip. Apr or Unitronic Software Not sure which way im gona go, any inputs on this would be nice?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

QUA-TT-RO said:


> i can't wait to get the exhaust on!! Next month is time to get her chip. Apr or Unitronic Software Not sure which way im gona go, any inputs on this would be nice?


You are going to love the car after the exhaust and a chip! I would suggest Unitronics over the other competitors if you are going the "flash" way. You get the emission delete options (which I'd strongly suggest) and the ability to upgrade later if you decide on bigger hardware.

PS: I dig that sig quote


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> PS: I dig that sig quote


 as I'm sure you would


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

ordered more replacement parts  All replacement breather hoses, 034 MotorSport (Breather Hose, Lower Block Breather, 06A/06B 1.8T), Fuel Filter, Gas Cap, Oil cap, Oem Vacum hose, F hub & bearing...


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

finally received all the parts for the fuel rail replacement even the IE red fuel rail....

it is looking good .. Rewrapped the muffler pipe.... covered the coolant ORB....

finishing up the clutch.....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The shop has postponed my drop off date to Thursday. So I pulled the bumper off today so that I could get to the headlights 1 last time After this they will be DONE. I mocked up my new AEM Tru Boost. I think I found a good spot. Also got my master hose and fitting kit from Hose candy. It will be nice to get things cleaned up and get rid of all of those damn worm gear clamps. My catch can should be here soon as well.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Did the dreaded turbo inlet pipe install on my 225. 4 hours... did it from up top. Hugged the motor.back hurts.... tried the rope trick, turns out there was a hose clamp on there, not the OEM clamp. It wouldn't pull off. :banghead: its done now...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

chaldowhiteboy said:


>


How much do they weigh?! I'm so damn anal about wheel weight now, but I love those!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Started her up for the first time in almost 2 weeks, it will be ready to drive by friday night so stoked about it being almost done! She has been through a lot of work just hope the test drive goes well!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> Started her up for the first time in almost 2 weeks, it will be ready to drive by friday night so stoked about it being almost done! She has been through a lot of work just hope the test drive goes well!


Mines been down for 3 weeks and the work hasn't even started yet:banghead:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Mines been down for 3 weeks and the work hasn't even started yet:banghead:


:laugh: I hear ya man, I had to bleed my clutch every time I got in the car just to drive it and pray that I made it to where I wanted to go. Then she let go on me over at my pops place so I had to start work on it lol been nit picking at what I can after work and past weekend I maybe had 8hrs of sleep total because I wanted to get as much as I could done. For all you that have never had a problem with a slave cylinder be crazy happy!! Its just not a fun thing to do or have to pay some one to do.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sent it away for some rebuilding:heart:



















And when it comes back, we're going to do something about the color of those wheels:facepalm:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> And when it comes back, we're going to do something about the color of those wheels:facepalm:


throw some tint on her too!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No too much black!


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> No too much black!


idk how he has made it this long in FL without tint on it. huge difference of temp and interior pieces

i think the smoked markers and tails need to go


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

zak2006 said:


> throw some tint on her too!


Nah, not a fan. Too dark and ruins visibility. If I do, I'll get the ceramic stuff. Very transparent and high UV protection. I'm not Tryin to hide in my car



PLAYED TT said:


> No too much black!


Agreed. I'm slowly changing a few things to add a little color. I started with the headlights. 


zak2006 said:


> idk how he has made it this long in FL without tint on it. huge difference of temp and interior pieces
> i think the smoked markers and tails need to go


If the new tail lights I'm getting look right, I'll be getting rid of the tinted tails. 
As far as living in Florida, with a black car untinted..? I open my windows before I get to the car. And it's usually parked in a garage.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> And when it comes back, we're going to do something about the color of those wheels:facepalm:


Nothing goes better with a black car than bronze wheels! Do it.. Do it... 

And I agree, tinting would turn your car into a two door limo :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nothing goes better with a black car than bronze wheels! Do it.. Do it...
> 
> And I agree, tinting would turn your car into a two door limo :laugh:


That could be done..


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*touched up*

touched up caliper paint / finished cleaning shocks springs / fender wells order all bearing for transmission / finished fuel rail / 

putting these on


















why is this happening so much today ??? just get them nothing !!!! give them disappointment LOL


----------



## davemk1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Shawninho said:


> Looks great! Let me know if you feel like selling the other spare needle


PM'd you.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

FINALY got to drive my TT home tonight!! Let the bike sit for the night and let my ass rest from the pounding it had taken from riding for every day for the last 2 weeks!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

20psi now said:


> let my ass rest from the pounding it had taken


No comment.... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> No comment.... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


:laugh::laugh: Yeah that come out bad... :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

serviced the haldex and transmission... 

next up she's getting a heart transplant from my BT Jetta


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

A quick visit to my fabulous mechanic for a pre-autocross tech. 
First event of the season this weekend. 
First autocross ever for me... 
Can't wait!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Just received my OEM Porsche lug nuts and locks!


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Imola_TT said:


> A quick visit to my fabulous mechanic for a pre-autocross tech.
> First event of the season this weekend.
> First autocross ever for me...
> Can't wait!


 Good luck to you! Drive slow to go fast, at first anyway, then drive the S#!T out of it.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Imola_TT said:


> A quick visit to my fabulous mechanic for a pre-autocross tech.
> First event of the season this weekend.
> First autocross ever for me...
> Can't wait!


 Let us know how it goes for you! Anyway have fun and learn as much as possible ...


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

mbaron said:


> Good luck to you! Drive slow to go fast, at first anyway, then drive the S#!T out of it.





Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Let us know how it goes for you! Anyway have fun and learn as much as possible ...


 Thanks, guys!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Put afco 4" 600lbs springs on my 225 with vmaxx coils. Bouncey as ****! Anyone have an idea on some better struts? Vmaxx ones are def past their normal tolerance.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Fixed my horns, found a vacuum leak that was caused by the previous owner..... did an injector flush using bmw's cleaner that smells like windex and replaced my spark plugs.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I cleaned up my work space so that I can find things now. I should have taken a before and after. 










I need a nice work bench with a bench grinder and a vice


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Finally installed my 42DD shifter bushings that arrived in December. Subtle but awesome. :thumbup: 

Warranty - just wanted to chime in - your car is one of my all-time favorite TTs. I understand the urge to keep changing it up, but the all black look was done right! Diggity.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Got pictures taken a few days ago.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ttwsm said:


> Warranty - just wanted to chime in - your car is one of my all-time favorite TTs. I understand the urge to keep changing it up, but the all black look was done right! Diggity.


 Thanks buddy, means alot:thumbup: 
I promise not to dissapoint with the upcoming mods:thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


>


 
Do I need glasses or is there really *NO EXHAUST*  


Go green!!:laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Do I need glasses or is there really *NO EXHAUST*
> 
> 
> Go green!!:laugh:


 Nope, no exhaust. It's hiding:laugh: 

Nothing is greener than e85


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nothing is greener than e85


 electric?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jwalker1.8 said:


> electric?


 Sure, as long as you don't mind being a pu&&y:laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jwalker1.8 said:


> electric?


 And the extra coal burned each year to account for every electric car charging is green? Thanks to special interests, that sweep that kind of data under the rug and away from the dummer media, some jackass can sit in his boring electric car looking at us like we're committing genocide...


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> And the extra coal burned each year to account for every electric car charging is green? Thanks to special interests, that sweep that kind of data under the rug and away from the dummer media, some jackass can sit in his boring electric car looking at us like we're committing genocide...


 lol dummer or dumber? 

we should all get hydrogen cars and boycott electricity. 

Happy Earth Day!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

"E" Ocho Cinco FTWeace:


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

jwalker1.8 said:


> lol dummer or dumber?
> 
> we should all get hydrogen cars and boycott electricity.
> 
> Happy Earth Day!


 Even though hydrogen is one of the most abundant atoms in the universe, the vast majority of it is in combination with other things (like water) and needs to be separated before use as a fuel, which requires a ton of electricity (hydrolysis - the most common way it is separated AFAIK), still not very green (unless using nuclear, solar or wind power, but those have their own issues as well)!

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I lost some weight 

















The trunk is going to be nice and new in the future. Will post pics when it's done


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*tt Today Going to SEMA .....*

finishing trans... tires done and remounted, control arms finishing up.....


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Yellow roadster received some proper abuse at first autocross this weekend. 
That. Was. Fun! 
Car came out unscathed, but driver needs work. 

Learned a lot, but still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

So the P.O. had already ran the wiring (nice wiring too) for a sub and amp (there are nice speakers in the door run by a separate amp) and I was notably lacking in the low end. I'm not a car audio guy at all nor do I really care but my friends gave me one of their old subs and one of their old amps and everything sounds great! 

BUT 

I literally lost a 1/4 of the trunk because of the size of the 10" box :banghead:I keep my rear seats down anyways but I never really thought about the trunk space. I'm an idiot but for free and better audio I guess I can't complain. 

On a side note, I'm completely missing my rear floor panel cover, anyone have any measurements so I can build my own?


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Had to lose even more weight, so I called 1-800-JENNYCRAIG 













































I also ran down to TAP and picked up some NGKs and a couple of.... I'd change the company name if I were them:laugh: 









:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Had to lose even more weight, so I called 1-800-JENNYCRAIG


 are you reupholstering everything?


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Yessir. Battery acid in the trunk, Gorilla Glue on the headliner, and everything was sagging because of the dumb orange foam between the cloth and plastic/fiberglass. Should have it all back Thursday:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Installed underhood lighting


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Yessir. Battery acid in the trunk, Gorilla Glue on the headliner, and everything was sagging because of the dumb orange foam between the cloth and plastic/fiberglass. Should have it all back Thursday:thumbup:


 Awesome. Can't wait to see how it turns out :thumbup: 

Btw I just want you to know I wasn't ignoring your question about the weight on the 997 wheels. I haven't weighed the wheels yet because I can't find my scale. As soon as I am able to borrow a friends, I will get that info to you. :beer:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Trying to trouble shoot my fan issue. Fuse on top of the battery is okay. Fan control module is next... that's under our battery tray right? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

euroguy666 said:


> Trying to trouble shoot my fan issue. Fuse on top of the battery is okay. Fan control module is next... that's under our battery tray right?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 Not sure where the fan control module is, but i have heard that if either of the coolant temperature sensors is shot that one or both fans will continuously run. You can check temps through the climate control, although I forget the exact sequence of button presses. Not sure if this helps at all for your specific issue, but figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Currancchs said:


> Not sure where the fan control module is, but i have heard that if either of the coolant temperature sensors is shot that one or both fans will continuously run. You can check temps through the climate control, although I forget the exact sequence of button presses. Not sure if this helps at all for your specific issue, but figured I'd throw it out there.


 Thanks. I found it. Its basically a giant relay that power jumps to mounted under the frame rail. Gotta take the battery and battery tray. Hopefully have a new one soon. Fans won't go on unless I turn the heat on.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Did the 2.0T coilpack swap with IE spacers. 

It actually DID smooth out my idle - but I probably could have done that by replacing with the OEM coils since they are original and I have 155k on the clock. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

going to have led lights put in ...... industrial strength billboard type.......


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

beeyond said:


> going to have led lights put in ...... industrial strength billboard type.......


 Where??


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I also ran down to TAP and picked up some NGKs and a couple of.... I'd change the company name if I were them:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hah, F.A.G. precision bearings is located on my way to the local mall, somehow always good for a laugh, one of my friends works there too.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Where??


 have my car up on a lift my garage shop stays open from 8 am to 2/4 am depending on work load and yes have more then one bay LOL 4 plus complete auto supplies shop but not complete enough  

ordering bearings left a couple out in transmission not funny.....  

live in NC.....


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

Removed spring perches in the rear, and added wheel spacers on all 4 corners. 

BEFORE: 









AFTER:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

beeyond said:


> have my car up on a lift my garage shop stays open from 8 am to 2/4 am depending on work load and yes have more then one bay LOL 4 plus complete auto supplies shop but not complete enough
> 
> ordering bearings left a couple out in transmission not funny.....
> 
> live in NC.....


 LULZ - I meant where on your car?? 

Today - Rerouted that plastic thingy on top of the 4th cylinder to over by the battery. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Replaced my (probably factory) spark plugs at 104,800 miles today for the NGK 7Es gapped at .28 inches. The old ones are burned and wide. Car runs SMOOTH now and the steering wheel doesnt shake at idle. Will post plug pics tomorrow. :facepalm:


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

put on some aerotwin wipers. awesome! 

however then she died on the way home


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Replaced my (probably factory) spark plugs at 104,800 miles today for the NGK 7Es gapped at .28 inches. The old ones are burned and wide. Car runs SMOOTH now and the steering wheel doesnt shake at idle. Will post plug pics tomorrow. :facepalm:


 Interested to know what the gap of the old plugs is..


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Interested to know what the gap of the old plugs is..


 About as big as the grand canyon 









I'll measure it tomorrow. I still can't believe she turned over...


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Headliner and trunk lining replaced


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

looks a lot better than it did. what type of material did you go with?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just bought this 










To do this 










Also ordered my RCA's  As well as my new rear adapters. 

Wheels will be done in the next few weeks and I am going to shave my front end when getting the hood done. Way too many things going on but I cannot wait. Once that stuff is complete I will be working on cleaning up the engine bay. 

Also I have someone close to me who does hydro dipping so my interior will be completely re done ))))) 

PS found the hood for 138$ Don't hate


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Vstone2262 said:


> Just bought this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You car looks different from a regular TT. I looks..... angry.:sly: 


chaldo, I went with trunk liner for the trunk. It's a lot more durable than the fabric that was in there before, but it's also thicker so you can't really get the spare tire out because there isn't enough room to lift the trunk up to get to it (I took my tire out anyway). 
The headliner is a very nice black material..... can't remember if it's Porsche material, Ferrari material, or what. The visors I just spray dyed black because stitching around the edges would have been insane. $7 can from NAPA did the trick with lots of dye left to spare. Going to use it to touch up the rest of the car's black plastic where it needs it. 

View the materials I used for my car www.headlinerexpress.com I can PM you which ones I used if you want


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Headliner and trunk lining replaced


 Did you take the carpet off the spare tire cover? Or did u roll the bed liner right over the carpet lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Got new wheels today...


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> You car looks different from a regular TT. I looks..... angry.:sly:
> 
> 
> chaldo, I went with trunk liner for the trunk. It's a lot more durable than the fabric that was in there before, but it's also thicker so you can't really get the spare tire out because there isn't enough room to lift the trunk up to get to it (I took my tire out anyway).
> ...


 
It is not my car, but it looks angry because it has a boser hood.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> LULZ - I meant where on your car??
> 
> Today - Rerouted that plastic thingy on top of the 4th cylinder to over by the battery.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


 Is there a DIY guide on how to do that? I am getting the updated coil packs soon and from expirience I know changing out my coil packs/sparks were kind of a pain in the ass before. And it looks much cleaner.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

euroguy666 said:


> Did you take the carpet off the spare tire cover? Or did u roll the bed liner right over the carpet lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 have a great item to cover that alarm sensor cover


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*have done mine so you can see it*



Vstone2262 said:


> Is there a DIY guide on how to do that? I am getting the updated coil packs soon and from expirience I know changing out my coil packs/sparks were kind of a pain in the ass before. And it looks much cleaner.





















check to see if your coilpacks are square as the round does not fit as great as square...


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

beeyond said:


> check to see if your coilpacks are square as the round does not fit as great as square...


 I have an AMU with the square so Im good to go:thumbup:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

that is what I have pictured.....  on spacers / coilpacks.. went with IE 

New wheels coming...... 





































:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

if a thumbs down please tell me why.................


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What are those?^^^


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

euroguy666 said:


> Did you take the carpet off the spare tire cover? Or did u roll the bed liner right over the carpet lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 
I took the fabric off the spare tire cover. It had battery acid spilled on it and it was coming up, along with the walls in the trunk. All fabric removed and replaced.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> What are those?^^^


 they are really awesome wheels...... 

OK: B-Star Wheels: 3 - piece and they have low pressure cast here is a pic of one of those..... 










very getable


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I searched, but couldn't find much info on them or pricing. They do look pretty cool. How much are they?


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

beeyond said:


> they are really awesome wheels......
> 
> OK: B-Star Wheels: 3 - piece and they have low pressure cast here is a pic of one of those.....
> 
> ...


 They do look cool. Tell me how washing them goes :laugh::beer:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> They do look cool. Tell me how washing them goes :laugh::beer:


 use Shine Seal Kit and wipes right off with water seals the metal..... 

low pressure is around $1100.00 in UK $675.00 GBP = $1089.00 USD close.. 

the 3-piece was told they will make exactly what you want anything goes and so does the price but typically runs $6500.00 set of 4 not really funny..... 

so, they have a plan to get both of the best of the 2 worlds at least that was told us.... 

going to wait and see..... 1100-1400 a lot can do that..... we can't but will make it work


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Put a H&R rear bar in.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*putting some bling on !!!!*










this is on my VR6 Jetta ........ getting them for my TT Sweet bunch other as well


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I broke out the Dremel and smoothed out a few spots on my valve cover to prep for powdercoating tomorrow. It's going to be wrinkle black like my catch can. 




























I've got the fittings to run 10an lines from the valve cover and from the crank breather. But I need to find a way to make lines.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

installed my coilovers and rear camber bars then got a bug took of the factory resonater and added a after market muffler.....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Removed my Blueflame after having it on for over 4 years, goodbye first mod (on the upside, it was sold to help pay for my clutch). I also sold my AGN valve cover a few weeks ago, but USPS **** themselves and its lost for forever. That helped nothing


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I broke out the Dremel and smoothed out a few spots on my valve cover to prep for powdercoating tomorrow. It's going to be wrinkle black like my catch can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

please post pics. i want to see this! sounds awesome.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> please post pics. i want to see this! sounds awesome.


 Will do. Can't wait to get it finished and lines run. So tired of crap worm gear clamps.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

replaced all breather hoses (also installed 034 Motor Sport silicone breather hose), Newsouth performance intake manifold gasket , fuel filter, hub and hub bearing F driver side, SS brake lines and did another brake bleed. 

And after all that the tech told me timing belt need to be replace as well. lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I broke out the Dremel and smoothed out a few spots on my valve cover to prep for powdercoating tomorrow.


 I should have smoothed mine before getting it PC


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Turns out they are closed on Monday's. I've got it bagged up for m girl to drop off on her lunch break. I'll update the thread with pics. I now need to find somewhere that can make my some 3/4" 10an lines to finish it all ups I've been dying to see this engine cleaned up. No more sh|t clamps to cut my hoses. There is a place north of me that will do custom lines from their parts desk. Just walk up and they can make it on the spot. I might just bring the car to them and let them see what they are building the lines for. Give them an idea of the shape. Following the natural curve of a hose when making/routing it can make things much easier/cleaner looking. Wish I could find a hydraulic supply place near me.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Why don't you just use compression an fittings, rather than crimped hydro lines?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Why don't you just use compression an fittings, rather than crimped hydro lines?


 Still a little up in the air about this. Not sure what la the best way to go..


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

From my experience putting my lines together, I couldn't imagine it leaking. I personally like the an fittings more for the looks. A friend of mine has always gone with crimped lines, but he is the kind of car builder that never plans ahead, just builds on the fly. Pretty much just a preference thing.


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

Big thanks to davemk1 for hooking me up with a spare needle. This project was such a headache though, would not recommend it to anyone. Let's just say it involved a foil gum wrapper and a safety pin. Excited to see it in the daylight.


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

*exhaust and air intake*

yesterday i finally got the 42DD Turbo back install and the air intake, wow every time i let go off the gas my jaw drops!!:laugh: here's a video, sounds alot better live i'm extremely happy after i install the 42dd Air intake the car totally change!!! 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HoSSgxdkAg


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Polished my tail lights. They look alot better, if you haven't done this i recommend it.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> Polished my tail lights. They look alot better, if you haven't done this i recommend it.


 Are your tail lights tinted? 

Do you have before/after pics?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Are your tail lights tinted?
> 
> Do you have before/after pics?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

QUA-TT-RO said:


> yesterday i finally got the 42DD Turbo back install and the air intake, wow every time i let go off the gas my jaw drops!!:laugh: here's a video, sounds alot better live i'm extremely happy after i install the 42dd Air intake the car totally change!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HoSSgxdkAg


 

VIDEOS = :beer::beer::beer::beer: 

Dont think you were doing 90 in the loop though... :screwy:


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> VIDEOS = :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Dont think you were doing 90 in the loop though... :screwy:


 Might have wanted to remove the license plate from the video if you were...:facepalm: 

Nice exhaust though :thumbup:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

after 7 years of being lazy i finally got around to getting the plates for my TT renewed so i can drive the dang thing legally again on the street. .............. now to see how long i make it before someone tells me to put a muffler on it


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> VIDEOS = :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Dont think you were doing 90 in the loop though... :screwy:


 lol no way I was prob going 50mph at the most, just my friend trying to be cool


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Refit my crap ass ebay spoiler.:facepalm: Had to spend an additional hour and a half on it. I got sick of looking in the rearview waiting to see it on the street, smashed to bits by the car behind me... Pics of all the trimming and material removed once I pick up some more trim tape.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Got my rear bumper keyed. Sick. Time for a respray 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Summer wheels with new rubber and spacers


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Are your tail lights tinted?
> 
> Do you have before/after pics?


they are red, but were cloudy as you could really tell with the reverse lights, I have pics on my phone let me figure out how to get them posted.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

got it .. for some reason I couldn't remote link the photos. 
so you have to click the link. 

before...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7152987249/
after...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7152989469/


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

I just use a free imageshack account, just upload the pic to the site then click info and copy/paste the web link for websites into your post.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

well the photos were on my phone so i just uploaded them to flickr


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

beeyond said:


> this is on my VR6 Jetta ........ getting them for my TT Sweet bunch other as well


Where to get a set of these?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Was driving thru a parking lot didnt knowit was flooded sucked up water. Emptted cylinders like 20 tines of water. Drained oil started up drove it 20 miles did another oil change and flush. Put new plugs in and runs better then before

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Ripped out the entire vacuum system and designed it from scratch :thumbup:

Redid my turbo oil and coolant lines with good hose, and fire-wrapped them all :thumbup::thumbup:

Installed HTA3076 turbo :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Let's see some pictures of how you ran the hoses. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> Ripped out the entire vacuum system and designed it from scratch :thumbup:
> 
> Redid my turbo oil and coolant lines with good hose, and fire-wrapped them all :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Installed HTA3076 turbo :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Yes, please show pictures and a diagram if available. Sounds like a lot of work.. how long did it take??:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

It's nothing special guys - I'm not into engine bay bling. I did redo the whole fuel system in AN, but that's just because I don't want any failed fuel connections when I try to tune for 30-35PSI (75-80PSI fuel pressure!).

For the vacuum system, I ran one large hose off the intake manifold and Tee'd it into the brake booster (check valve of course), then into the 42DD vacuum manifold. Out from the manifold I only have my boost gauge, and the FPR boost reference line - everything else in my car has been yanked. The only other lines are from the N75 to the top charge air pipe, and the line off the waste-gate. Sooooo nice to have only a couple of vacuum lines to worry about. I can't say how long it took because I'm doing about two dozen other things at once!

I never posted a build thread here, so maybe I will when I get some time (I posted it on a local car forum).


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Dealership replaced my ignition coils for free. 

DMV rejected my registration and required correction for the ignition coil recall.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thermostat housing. Terrible without taking the front end off. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

euroguy666 said:


> Thermostat housing. Terrible without taking the intake manifold off and using a long Torx bit


FTFY


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> FTFY


Lol yeah. I got it with out doing either... a bitch but took off the charge wire to the alt and used an extension and a swivel. I dunno where u got torx from but whatever! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Maybe he means long wobble hex bits! I don't know how anyone works on these cars without these!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> Maybe he means long wobble hex bits! I don't know how anyone works on these cars without these!


Ohhh the weird angle allen heads lol nah its a 10mm socket on the t stat housing. Supposed to be atleast. The other housing for the coolant temp sensor is allen tho! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Agreed, absolutely terrible. Did timing belt, water pump, thermostat. To do, headliner, coilovers, intake, exhaust.


----------



## Biffstt (Jan 30, 2009)

*Schmidts got a new look*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Love those wheels.:thumbup: I have always been a fan. What are the specs?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I remember you guys from Wuste 10'.. diggen the yellow wheels.


----------



## Biffstt (Jan 30, 2009)

*wuste 2012*

Looking forward to meeting up with you at Surprise on Thurs to cruise to Vegas with you.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

What exhaust valence is that? Pretty sweet actually...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

its a shaved reiger R - Frame rear.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Trans is done :facepalm:


----------



## Biffstt (Jan 30, 2009)

9.5 8.5 235/35 R19 Nitto Invo x4. H&R wheel adapters (wheels are for a real Audi ... not a TT) Biff


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Biffstt said:


> (wheels are for a real Audi ... not a TT) Biff


not sure I like your tone pal..:sly:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

5 x 112.. I know brian A3 the guy you got those wheels from


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> 5 x 112.. I know brian A3 the guy you got those wheels from


Hu..? An A3 is a "real Audi"? 
opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh boy lol


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Megans lower control arms are now on. No more -3.9* of camber.

Wheels are being powdered tonight.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Vstone2262 said:


> Megans lower control arms are now on. No more -3.9* of camber.
> 
> Wheels are being powdered tonight.


What u think of them arms?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Parked the TT at the in-laws until the end of the month.  Bought a commuter car and there's only room for 1 car at the condo. Moving June 1st into the house..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now you can put more money into it and have a show car


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I wish. 

It just got some paintwork treatment so I probably won't do anything until insurance is off it in the fall.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Neb said:


> Parked the TT at the in-laws until the end of the month.  Bought a commuter car and there's only room for 1 car at the condo. Moving June 1st into the house..


gotta ask.... what kind of commuter car ?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> Hu..? An A3 is a "real Audi"?
> opcorn:


Well that's another question all in it self, but 5 x 112 is.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Vw and Audi should just stop being gay and change everything to 114.3. JDM fittment is much more popular with way more wheel choices. 5x100 and 5x112 are worthless IMO


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> gotta ask.... what kind of commuter car ?


2012 Civic with leather, sunroof and Nav. Almost as good gas mileage as the VW TDI too.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Vw and Audi should just stop being gay and change everything to 114.3. JDM fittment is much more popular with way more wheel choices. 5x100 and 5x112 are worthless IMO


5x112 is good with wobble bolts


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Got tinted.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you weren't tinted before?

Pics!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fishbowl for life! Then again living in Texas would be a different story.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Got timing belt installed, IE Rods Installed, All new Gaskets, New Piston Rings, Bought all new rod bearings, A bunch of other little stuff that I don't remember! :laugh:

Now just shopping for horsepower opcorn:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Vw and Audi should just stop being gay and change everything to 114.3. JDM fittment is much more popular with way more wheel choices. 5x100 and 5x112 are worthless IMO


 YES ! i like the way you think




Neb said:


> 2012 Civic with leather, sunroof and Nav. Almost as good gas mileage as the VW TDI too.


nice,... is this something that the wife can drive too


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Since my seats arrive on Thursday (which should finish off my interior)...... I bought stuff to begin cleaning up the engine bay

IE adapters, tsi coil packs, whanab cap covers (strut, coolant, oil, etc), forge charge pipe (no nipple for dv since I already relocated it) ..... Plan to polish the intake manifold and the charge pipe.....:heart:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> Since my seats arrive on Thursday (which should finish off my interior)...... I bought stuff to begin cleaning up the engine bay
> 
> IE adapters, tsi coil packs, whanab cap covers (strut, coolant, oil, etc), forge charge pipe (no nipple for dv since I already relocated it) ..... Plan to polish the intake manifold and the charge pipe.....:heart:


Yeah, I'm concentrating my efforts in the same area. I bought the IE valve cover breather and block breather adapters so I can make some AN fitting lines to run to my 42dd catch can. I want to do something about my charge pipe as well. Can't wait to get all this stuff back together. Wrinkle black powder coat and IE red is gonna look pretty bad ass. Next big/ugly object I want to address is the intake manifold. But I think I wana do an exhaust mani at the same time. 

This **** is expensive..lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Get that ****in Honda outta this TT thread  :laugh:

:heart:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> YES ! i like the way you think
> 
> nice,... is this something that the wife can drive too


Hells yes, auto > stick in stop and go traffic.



l88m22vette said:


> Get that ****in Honda outta this TT thread  :laugh:
> 
> :heart:


Don't hate! :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Put on a Cupra lip. Just shows me how bad it needs lowering...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Installed new seats


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Morio, how do they feel? What's the ride like?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> Installed new seats


Morio,

they look awesome. Well done, my friend.

bob


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Morio, how do they feel? What's the ride like?


They feel awesome!!!



TTC2k5 said:


> Morio,
> 
> they look awesome. Well done, my friend.
> 
> bob


Thanks man!! Your site helped me a lot!! I couldn't find 4.7 ohm so I did as you suggested and parallel 2 10ohms.... And it work fantastically! No airbag light!!:thumbup::beer: I owe you a beer:beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> They feel awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!! Your site helped me a lot!! I couldn't find 4.7 ohm so I did as you suggested and parallel 2 10ohms.... And it work fantastically! No airbag light!!:thumbup::beer: I owe you a beer:beer:


Cheers...I'll take you up on that beer next time I'm down south. 

:beer:


----------



## ConnorMc (Dec 4, 2011)

Painted my brakes and put on some new wheels.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So leaving my second TT stock isn't working out for me as well i hoped it wouldn't 

just picked up these light as hell 19"s - SSR GT3 3 piece wheels



















the plan is to refinish the lips and barrels (polished) and paint the faces white.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Changed the fluids


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Morio said:


> Cleaned!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey morio, so are these seats comfy ?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

this weekend, i did an oil change, replaced the temp switch and cleaned the hell out of the interior 

hopefully I'll be doing my R brakes next weekend


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Still waiting on the throttle body. If my driveway wasn't on a hill I would push it out and wash it


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

From this 



















to this over the past week...suspension next week










TRUST ME, I know it looks like **** at this ride height...leaving for Vegas so no time till next week to get the coils on.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good JW:thumbup:

Wheel brand and specs (incase I missed it).


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Can anyone help me in figuring out if running et 28 in the front and et 22 in the rear on an 18x9 wheel all around is going to clear my suspension?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You may need a spacer up front but you should be ok in the rear.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Neb said:


> You may need a spacer up front but you should be ok in the rear.


Ok well unfortunatly those et's are after 24mm spacer up front and 30mm spacer in the rear. How close is it going to be in the front?


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Ok well unfortunatly those et's are after 24mm spacer up front and 30mm spacer in the rear. How close is it going to be in the front?


 http://www.senebdesign.com/Auto/TT-offsetcalc.htm

That'll tell you... its its gonna hit it'll tell you the spacer size u need to add 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

euroguy666 said:


> http://www.senebdesign.com/Auto/TT-offsetcalc.htm
> 
> That'll tell you... its its gonna hit it'll tell you the spacer size u need to add
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for that link. I actually used that earlier today. Will it say in words that it will hit?


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Thanks for that link. I actually used that earlier today. Will it say in words that it will hit?


No, but in the section that says spacer it'll give u the size to just clear

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks good JW:thumbup:
> 
> Wheel brand and specs (incase I missed it).


Thanks, Miro STP-3 19x8.5 et45 w/25mm spacer front, 19x9.5 et45 w/20mm spacer back


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Today I changed my Avant 2000 for a 2000 TT Coupe plus $$$... 
So Im ready for the mods.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

deleted my muffler on my 180q and gained some power+spool time


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Did u take out the resonator too? I took it all out installed a thrush turbo muffler and still to quite 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

1fast2liter said:


> Did u take out the resonator too? I took it all out installed a thrush turbo muffler and still to quite
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


no just the muffler and its about the same on the inside but more noise outside check you tube there are some vids there. its my Daily driver and i wanted it mild sounding. 

thrush are garbage IMO get a cherrybomb votex


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Switched my DB bushings with Powerflex. Succeeded in getting rid of the DP rattle but feels a little ruff on the freeway and going up hills fast. I don't mind the vibration through the steering wheel but it feels pretty bad coming up through the floor. Anyone know if DB bushings break in and soften up a bit? I definately noticed way less wheel hop with my FWD :thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

180dan said:


> Switched my DB bushings with Powerflex. Succeeded in getting rid of the DP rattle but feels a little ruff on the freeway and going up hills fast. I don't mind the vibration through the steering wheel but it feels pretty bad coming up through the floor. Anyone know if DB bushings break in and soften up a bit? I definately noticed way less wheel hop with my FWD :thumbup:


 As long as you installed them correctly you should be ok soon. I have the power flex DB bushing also and had similar vibrations as you did for the first 3-4 days. Now a month later everythings smooth except when I leave from a stop. Have to give it a little more revs to smooth out the vibrations from takeoff. No noises or vibration at idle or WOT. HTH.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

180dan said:


> Switched my DB bushings with Powerflex. Succeeded in getting rid of the DP rattle but feels a little ruff on the freeway and going up hills fast. I don't mind the vibration through the steering wheel but it feels pretty bad coming up through the floor. Anyone know if DB bushings break in and soften up a bit? I definately noticed way less wheel hop with my FWD :thumbup:


 Just wanted to add this: the first time I installed the DB bushing I was getting really bad vibrations. After further inspection my DB mount was hitting the subframe stiffening bracket and causing all kinds of racket. This was a simple fix. Just giving you a heads up incase yours never "smooths" out.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Split my headlights and resprayed the insert colour from moro blue to iridium blue.. 








Steve


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

SteveAngry said:


> Just wanted to add this: the first time I installed the DB bushing I was getting really bad vibrations. After further inspection my DB mount was hitting the subframe stiffening bracket and causing all kinds of racket. This was a simple fix. Just giving you a heads up incase yours never "smooths" out.


 Thanks for the info. I noticed after a couple days driving that it was already getting a little better. I raised my idle to about 880 and that helped too........


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Scared myself half to death.... 

Decided to restore my headlights with the 3M kit as only the exterior of the lens was cloudy. I had half the kit left over from another car and decided to tackle my driver side light. Went through 4 of the 500 grit pads and only got about half the light done, and it kept "burning" and leaving gouges. The headlight looked like death and though I had just made a $300+ mistake. The TT lens seemed much harder, almost like it had a hard clearcoat over top. I bought another kit and used up all the 500 grit pads in that, then the 800 grit pads did great. Turned about really good...but MAN, I freaked out for a minute.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Split my headlights and resprayed the insert colour from moro blue to iridium blue..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Posting on my GF's behalf, since I get to drive the car frequently. :laugh: Finished the rear suspension last night and washed it this morning.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

nemo1ner said:


> Posting on my GF's behalf, since I get to drive the car frequently. :laugh: Finished the rear suspension last night and washed it this morning.


 i think you should post more pics of this car wash.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> i think you should post more pics of this car wash.


 Lol


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Lol. I will take that into consideration next time.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Split my headlights and resprayed the insert colour from moro blue to iridium blue..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I need to clean the dirt on the inside of my headlights. They're cloudy and look like they contantly need polishing. I've been considering sticking a small rag or something on the end of a wire and shoving it through the bulb hole. I was wondering how hard it was to split yours and if you've seen a good write up.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Mike Phillips has the definitive DIY on headlights: 

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/lighting_systems/osirdesign_smoked/ 

cheers


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Added a carbon plate frame... lol


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Timing belt / water pump / valve cover / brake fluid / Haldex service. 

It was a little...expensive. 

/Cheaper than having a TB grenade my engine though. 
//I've had that happen on a VR6. 
///THAT was expensive. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> i think you should post more pics of this car wash.


 
*MOAR GIRLFRIEND!!! MOAR GIRLFRIEND!!! 
*


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

made one of these: 








for less then this:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

will post thead once paint is dry


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

friends please help me!! i'd like repaint my steering wheel(only aluminum zone) look like interior tt's parts 

My new Nardi 330 golf edition 


















re-polishing horn button and repaint black from the rear 









i want find a way to done steering wheels like this color..









I don't know if i can paint it or I need to do a different way to polishing or chemical process


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Tavern: lets see it! 

Did these on monday, but felt like posting anyway... 

- Changed spark plugs to Denso Platinum TTs; Gapped to .028(apr tune) 

- Picked up a used Neuspeed Intake for $50(sans filter) and used the heat shield with my current K&N cone. Also switched out the smaller breathers since the kit's is a bit bigger. 

Between the two, the car sounds great and I'm loving the stronger pull at higher rpms


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Andrew, personally I would strip the current coating and try finding different satin silver finishes in a spray can. 

Maybe you can do some text metal first though.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

thanks ben 

my new secondo horn


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

darrenbyrnes said:


> *MOAR GIRLFRIEND!!! MOAR GIRLFRIEND!!!
> *


 :laugh:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

as promised http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5705082-my-copy-od-42dd-short-ram-intake


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Got a Unitronic stage2 ECU reflashed in the mail :thumbup: 

2. Dropped my new Votex skirts and OSIR front lip for paint :****yeah: 

:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

car running washed blah blah:thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

race j valve and 710n installed


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

**** gold:laugh: 



















done 









and now i'm not sure what color i use:screwy::screwy:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

andrewosky said:


> **** gold:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If you have the all black interior, do black and red :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

andrewosky said:


> **** gold:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You can clear it with a clear powdercoat. But you'll want to get your machine marks going the same direction. Wire wheel should work. Just take your time.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Installed the rear valance. Looks much better than the painted one. Helps to add a bit more contrast with the black top.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

nemo1ner said:


> Installed the rear valance. Looks much better than the painted one. Helps to add a bit more contrast with the black top.


 Yeah, the 3.2 valance makes all the difference. I found my single outlet 3.2 valance on ebay for $30. Seller didn't know what he had. Like you said, looks even better with the black top.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

andrewosky said:


> **** gold:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




paint it flat black or wrinkle black . with the brushed air vent ring in the center. it will look amazing


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> paint it flat black or wrinkle black . with the brushed air vent ring in the center. it will look amazing


I would agree with your idea of wrinkle black. could match the interior quite well


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> paint it flat black or wrinkle black . with the brushed air vent ring in the center. it will look amazing


exact man, i love wrinkle paint, look like my wheels!
yes little center ring will be polished...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> exact man, i love wrinkle paint, look like my wheels!
> yes little center ring will be polished...


I would just polish the whole thing, but wrinkle black could be cool too


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Getting ready for summer.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Coils, ball joints, tie rods, control arm bushings and strut bushings


BEFORE









AFTER (front has to come down still I know)


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Coils, ball joints, tie rods, control arm bushings and strut bushings



Looking good!!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

are they OZ mitos? like mine:laugh: but i run 17s


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I kicked mine this week...

The glass on the vert top came unglued FML!

Debating between a DIY fix or replacing the top.
If anyone knows f any fixes, let me know


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh and added an OSIR lip and Votex skirts to it.
Getting used to the look but liking it so far.

Sorry for the crappy pic!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

both the cars look great!

jwalker, big fan of the wheels :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> jwalker, big fan of the wheels :beer:


Hell yeah, I like them alot. They would look good on MY car:sly:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> I kicked mine this week...
> 
> The glass on the vert top came unglued FML!
> 
> ...


Hard top FTW. Ft(baller)w that is.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:





andrewosky said:


> are they OZ mitos? like mine:laugh: but i run 17s


These are Miro STP-3 5x112 et45 (Front and back) 8.5 front and 9.5 rear, 25mm front 20mm rear, near flush.



Neb said:


> both the cars look great!
> 
> jwalker, big fan of the wheels :beer:





warranty225cpe said:


> Hell yeah, I like them alot. They would look good on MY car:sly:


Thanks to all, I think I am going with a wider tire though out back...the 225 stretched on the 9.5 makes it look like there is more wheel gap than there actually is...my last wheels had 265 on 9.5 and it looked better IMO. 

Proper pics next week...Used my IPhone for these...going to Scooters car show in Milwaukee and I'll take some with the d3100


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Hard top FTW. Ft(baller)w that is.


LOL, I like my sunroof!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Bought a cool hat online from a hipster











Going to see if I can fit it on my car this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Shaved reflectors in the headlights and color matched headlights
Installed 3.2S line bumper with license plate and head light washers shaved
Installed new 3 bar grill, new lower grills, all painted phantom black
Installed Euro rear bumper 
Installed honeycomb exhaust valence painted phantom black
Installed spoiler add-on, painted phantom black.

Like it :thumbup:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Malant said:


> Shaved reflectors in the headlights and color matched headlights
> Installed 3.2S line bumper with license plate and head light washers shaved
> Installed new 3 bar grill, new lower grills, all painted phantom black
> Installed Euro rear bumper
> ...


where are the pics???


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

zak2006 said:


> where are the pics???







































Cell phone pics FTL, I will clean it and take some real pictures soon :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

What brand spoiler add on?


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

20v master said:


> What brand spoiler add on?


Making me cringe here, only non OEM body part on the car. Its the OSIR spoiler painted phantom black pearl. I was really hesitant as with me its OEM or GTFO but the OSIR wing actually fitted pretty damn perfect. No modification necessary, easy install. Looks and fits great. I got mine from TT Stuff.

For the record though I have been searching for 1.5+ years for an OEM 3.2L add on, most places wanted to sell me a full hatch with it attached for $600 which I cant justify spending on for just a small add on.

Happy with the OSIR piece though!


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm with you on preferring OEM, good to know though! :thumbup: I've been looking into that as well


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

The spoiler looks good. I also love the front grill.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looked at some hail damage... Hopefully a blessing I'm desguise.:facepalm:

Also picked up a nice box of airbags from ups. Next month will be time to order the management.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

looks good Malant!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pick it up from long island NY. Looking fresh








These will be available soon as a kit. The guy used my car as a prototype. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i had a 3 hr drive and a few dyno pulls!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

also mounted these 225's on a 10


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Finished the header for my compound turbo setup, ready for chrome ceramic coating


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

One more time..:laugh:


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Polished the rims, tinted the windows, now working on wet sanding my headlights in prep for eurolight smoke kit. Very busy weekend =D


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Yeah, done!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

andrewosky said:


> One more time..:laugh:


One more time...when it's mounted please


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Tomorrow man..will be on!


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

looks good. i am sure it will look better mounted against the dash and everything


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

andrewosky said:


> Yeah, done!


Holy F*ck ! thats awesome ! cant wait to see it on !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Wet sand 600grit 1k 2k 3k meguires plastic polish buffed at 650rpm, wanted higher but all i had. Came out pretty good imo 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

coming soon better pics


i love it, in my opinion it's perfect!!!..


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

fresh! wheel looks great


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Damn! Andrew, looking awesome.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Malant said:


> Cell phone pics FTL, I will clean it and take some real pictures soon :thumbup:


Looks great! :thumbup:

Steve


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Oh and added an OSIR lip and Votex skirts to it.
> Getting used to the look but liking it so far.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic!


Got any closer or sideview pics of that Osir lip?

Steve


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

andrewosky said:


> coming soon better pics
> 
> 
> i love it, in my opinion it's perfect!!!..


Looks great...I saw this on Saturday and thought of yours


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Looks great...I saw this on Saturday and thought of yours


 i love the photo bomb


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

yes man, it's same steering classic wood! but i think it's a 39 diameter in that pics, mine is 33..about 12.9" 

today new mod 
airbag light off and horn button done!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

andrewosky said:


> yes man, it's same steering classic wood! but i think it's a 39 diameter in that pics, mine is 33..about 12.9"
> 
> today new mod
> airbag light off and horn button done!


 awesomeness:thumbup: 

I'm too much of a ***** to get rid of my airbag


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

andrewosky said:


> yes man, it's same steering classic wood! but i think it's a 39 diameter in that pics, mine is 33..about 12.9"
> 
> today new mod
> airbag light off and horn button done!


 

bahahahahha is that the hella horns ? omg ive never heard one before !! awesome !


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> awesomeness:thumbup:


 Totally awesome!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

thanks guy, kiss for you 
new question..my wood surf mirror is different color from nardi..it's plastic material, not real wood, i think will be difficult to find a correct graduation of wood:screwy::screwy:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

^can you find someone to possibly airbrush the matching look?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I wouldn't airbrush. Won't be the same. what about getting a brown spray tint and doing some light coats overtop? it's a no-turning-back method but it might just do the trick.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I bet you could get some woodstain and simply give the mirror a coat, it will make it look better since it will have an actual varnish finish. Get a varnish which matches the steering wheel  

Love your style, very nice colors and coherent approach :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

l88m22vette said:


> I bet you could get some woodstain and simply give the mirror a coat, it might even make it look better since it will have an actual varnish finish and it should darken the nicely. Just get a varnish which matches your wheel
> 
> Love your style, very nice colors and coherent approach :thumbup:


 I thought about that too, but the varnish might destroy the plastic no?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Didn't think of that, would going water-based be better?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

the problem that it's plastic and not real wood..if it's real wood i will paint it:roll eyes: 

it's more better!!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Installed Eibach camber plates, new axle and replaced a few other parts.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Pics of plates?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Bought another TT :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Bought another TT :beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bought new wheel bolts and poly control arm bushings 










Can anyone find a link for the megans control arms? 

I bought a set but that seller no longer has them. Ive been looking everywhere. I want my toe/camber in check lol.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> Bought another TT :beer:


 Awesome! Welcome back. 



Vstone2262 said:


> Can anyone find a link for the megans control arms?
> 
> I bought a set but that seller no longer has them. Ive been looking everywhere. I want my toe/camber in check lol.


 why not get the CPT bars?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

crazy?:laugh: 
before 









after 
i use a paint for transparent glass "mix" paint for wood:face palm: 




























will be a looong night for my surf mirror 
finished


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: 

cheers


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Well done sir :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

andrewosky said:


> crazy?:laugh:
> before
> ...
> 
> ...


 Fukin awesome!!! :heart:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Pics of plates?












Also installed a custom Magnaflow catback.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

just got my Dubpower Cat back Exhaust. 








[/url] 
Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr[/IMG] 








[/url] 
Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] 
Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Changed Haldex oil and filter and added spacers (12mm fronts and 17mm rears) custom made by adapted in 4 weeks due to their busy schedule...


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Vstone2262 said:


> Bought new wheel bolts and poly control arm bushings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do a Google search for MR-7133 (if you are Quattro, that is) and you will surely find a ton of vendors. Shop around for someone close...and cheap. I just picked up a set for $145 shipped!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a set of gruven parts adjustable control arms. Never used. If anyone wants them

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Rford71 said:


> just got my Dubpower Cat back Exhaust.


 Details? Price?


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Vstone2262 said:


> Bought new wheel bolts and poly control arm bushings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was about to order them as well but I was told the fitment of tube and studs isn't good (but that's from a different car). 

Stern looks fragile while Gruven looks much better but Mad Max control arms are track proven. 
While KW control arms looks perfect, but someone posted it broke on daily driving.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Mad Max LCAs :thumbup:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

i'll follow suit: MadMax CA's


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

zak2006 said:


> i'll follow suit: MadMax CA's


 Droooooool


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

Made another shift boot, this time of the same plaid from the Mk6 GTI.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Finally got my camber issue in order


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Mod Shack TTDA*

Bought a used TTDA. Put it in without the tubes for now so it is just a open air with the Can around it now. Sounds pretty cool this way and it seems to run a smidge better. Also had to replace the Coil Packs. Put the superseded 2.0 versions. I have to get covers for the Square Valve cover holes now. Thinking of making my own.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Fitted my new rims 
Steve


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

No more squeaky.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Tom333 said:


> I was about to order them as well but I was told the fitment of tube and studs isn't good (but that's from a different car).
> 
> Stern looks fragile while Gruven looks much better but Mad Max control arms are track proven.
> While KW control arms looks perfect, but someone posted it broke on daily driving.


I run the meagens looks like a rebadged gruben part. Its actually pretty solid and lots of adjustment

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

did a full coolant flush 










and than this...










can anyone guess what this is?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

trixx said:


> can anyone guess what this is?


This is easy...

Individual flux capacitors to send you back into time on all 4 cylinders. 

Are they gold plated to prevent distortion of the space time continuum, or to help reach warp speed? :laugh:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Resistors or something of the like.... for a sound system? Air ride wouldn't need anthing like that I'm guessing. Did you get the anti-theft system that electrifies the exterior of the car?!


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Wrote a For Sale ad on CL....then deleted it. 
Seriously fighting it but she may need to find a new home.  :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh noz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Editing pics from the warehouse.....should be up in a few minutes:beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Resistors or something of the like.... for a sound system? Air ride wouldn't need anthing like that I'm guessing. Did you get the anti-theft system that electrifies the exterior of the car?!


lol..

no i did the resistor mod to for the low speed radiator fans.
they weren't coming on... only on high speed.
i technically needed 1 ohm 100w resistors but nobody locally stocks them so i made a resistor array of 3 x 3ohm 25w resistors in parallel which effectively becomes a 1 ohm 75 w resistor.

spiced into the fan wiring and everything works perfectly and even my AC works again


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

I adapted a new key fob. Alcantara/leather interiors on the way.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Installed my snow kit on my 225 over the weekend. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

trixx said:


> lol..
> 
> no i did the resistor mod to for the low speed radiator fans.
> they weren't coming on... only on high speed.
> ...



Thought they looked like resistors  Hope they're protected so that water wont cause a short.




Ever think about getting your car charged with 50,000 volts just in case someone got too close to it?? :laugh:
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/1998/07/13931


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I washed mine


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

*Forge front to back short shifter*

Finally got this in


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

removed my cluster and sent it to module master, fitted an osir dual gauge pod for boost and wideband, and also received my front mount intercooler from cx racing and will be mounting that later this evening.

build thread coming soon, for now its all under #projekttittiez on instagram


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

QUA-TT-RO said:


> Finally got this in


Short throw?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Thought they looked like resistors  Hope they're protected so that water wont cause a short.
> 
> Ever think about getting your car charged with 50,000 volts just in case someone got too close to it?? :laugh:
> http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/1998/07/13931


everything is shrink wrapped and sealed nicely. 

the auto taser sounds awesome


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Attempted to change out the spark plugs on the...wait for it...wife's newly acquired '08 S6! Success rate was god-awful (3 out of 10). Gave up and washed the TT instead...

Has anyone seen the engine bay for the S6? 4 of the 10 coilpacks are buried under tons of crap that has to be removed before you can get access to them. No fun.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Attempted to change out the spark plugs on the...wait for it...wife's newly acquired '08 S6! Success rate was god-awful (3 out of 10). Gave up and washed the TT instead...
> 
> Has anyone seen the engine bay for the S6? 4 of the 10 coilpacks are buried under tons of crap that has to be removed before you can get access to them. No fun.


You know, Paul, there are guys/gals out there that do that kind of PITA work for a living. :laugh: Take it to an indy shop and pay someone...helps the economy and may keep an indy-mech from being layed off.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I have to man. Running with 3 new plugs and 7 old ones ain't cool. Just couldn't deal with it. I wrench for fun, and it just wasn't fun anymore.

The cats over on the A6 forum said it shouldn't be that big a deal...They have no idea.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone know where to find some good side skirts and front lip?

I want a votex but I feel it will be tough to find them.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Mounted a Borla muffler on the 225q with resonator removed. No DP yet, but it sounds pretty good. A fair amount of drone on the highway, but not unbearable. Idle sounds pretty decent and deep.

Loving that I can finally hear some growl from the engine


----------



## Ed_in_Miami (Jul 9, 2012)

Replaced brake fluid.
Removed headliner for recovering.
Adjusted driver side window. It now closes fine. 
Installed lower springs. Nice stance!


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

Vstone2262 said:


> Anyone know where to find some good side skirts and front lip?
> 
> I want a votex but I feel it will be tough to find them.



Yep, as hard as going over to the Classifieds and ponying up the cash.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5733464-FS-Votex-Body-Kit-for-Audi-TT-400


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

gearheadzTV said:


> Wrote a For Sale ad on CL....then deleted it.
> Seriously fighting it but she may need to find a new home.  :facepalm:


In the same boat here. Can't pass emissions (P0411) and every time I driver her something breaks... Tag has been expired for 4 months. :thumbdown:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> In the same boat here. Can't pass emissions (P0411) and every time I driver her something breaks... Tag has been expired for 4 months. :thumbdown:


FWIW, P0411 is SAI pump issue. Two (ask me how I know) usual fixes:
1. pump rivets fail, causing much noise and reduced performance by pump, so remove the pump and replace the revits with screws.
2. the rigid hose from the air box to the pump and/or the hose from the pump to combi valve made from audi plastic and easily crack/break. When they do, the proper level of air is not pumped by pump up to the combi. combi says WTF and throws code. fix by buying new hoses (very expensive) or get large sized heat shrink wrap and repair. the best way to find the cracks/breaks is to remove the hoses and watch them fall apart in your hand.

Once I did these, my P0411 problems went away....2 years now.

cheers


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> In the same boat here. Can't pass emissions (P0411) and every time I driver her something breaks... Tag has been expired for 4 months. :thumbdown:


same code stopping me from getting emissions done, but it is also expediting my wideband conv and maestro 7 which is going down as soon as my raceline harness gets in!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank god there's no emissions in Florida:laugh:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thank god there's no emissions in Florida:laugh:


Just another reason why Florida sucks


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> In the same boat here. Can't pass emissions (P0411) and every time I driver her something breaks... Tag has been expired for 4 months. :thumbdown:


Sux...I can't complain about that...ive spent thousands on maintenance so she runs great, I just don't have time to drive her much and when I do my battery is dead so I can't take her for a spin :banghead:

Going up for sale this weekend.

Any ideas on what I can expect to get for her??? Fair asking price???

2000 TT 180Q w ~92k miles. Denim on denim w blue suede headliner, upsolute perf chip, new TB, fuel pump, APR TIP, Forge hoses, Eurosport underdrive pulleys, H&R Springs w bilstein shocks & struts and all the vaccum/hoses have been replaced...oh and either 18" Porsche turbo twist wheels or my 19" TSW Nuburgrings will go with her.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Just another reason why Florida sucks


Hu..?:screwy:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Hu..?:screwy:


A cleaner emission without hurting the car is a GOOD thing. Removing the evap is not going to help performance that much.. not worth the cost of the environmental damage.

Removing the EVAP is about as selfish as someone putting one of those fart cans on a ricer: you're the only one who cares about it and everyone else is just going to have to suffer.:laugh:




There are a lot of reasons to have Florida though. It's just a mosquito infested swamp overrun with tourists, the elderly, ticket-happy cops, and did I mention tourists? No one knows how to get where they want to go and *everyone* drives slow :banghead:

The only good thing about Florida is Ft Lauderdale during spring break


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

i guess being able to put my top down, hop on my bike, hop in the boat, or take the quad out all year long is horrible too...:screwy:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> A cleaner emission without hurting the car is a GOOD thing. Removing the evap is not going to help performance that much.. not worth the cost of the environmental damage. Removing the EVAP is about as selfish as someone putting one of those fart cans on a ricer: you're the only one who cares about it and everyone else is just going to have to suffer.:laugh:
> There are a lot of reasons to have Florida though. It's just a mosquito infested swamp overrun with tourists, the elderly, ticket-happy cops, and did I mention tourists? No one knows how to get where they want to go and *everyone* drives slow :banghead:
> The only good thing about Florida is Ft Lauderdale during spring break


Im sorry that you didn't have any fun while you were in Florida. But Im pretty sure (I can tell from your BS post) that you would have a problem with anything that didn't involve hugging a tree or overcompensating in any other way, to make a point. 
Saying that an evap delete is sellfish, is fuching retarded. If you want to take up a cause like pollution, start with the airline industry, and stop wasting band width.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> FWIW, P0411 is SAI pump issue. Two (ask me how I know) usual fixes:
> 1. pump rivets fail, causing much noise and reduced performance by pump, so remove the pump and replace the revits with screws.
> 2. the rigid hose from the air box to the pump and/or the hose from the pump to combi valve made from audi plastic and easily crack/break. When they do, the proper level of air is not pumped by pump up to the combi. combi says WTF and throws code. fix by buying new hoses (very expensive) or get large sized heat shrink wrap and repair. the best way to find the cracks/breaks is to remove the hoses and watch them fall apart in your hand.
> 
> ...


Already did both of those... replaced my rivets and then tried another pump with new rivets. New hoses along with solenoids, etc etc etc. I'm over it at this point. 
Sucks that I have emissions in NC because the car drives fine. 

I am literally going to start shopping for another car this weekend.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't... Just get a tune that deletes the sai.... Like i am as i also have the same problem and have checked everything.. Kinda suspect it may be the combi valve.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Audiguy84 said:


> Don't... Just get a tune that deletes the sai.... Like i am as i also have the same problem and have checked everything.. Kinda suspect it may be the combi valve.


I replaced that too... Seriously, the entire SAI system has been replaced and/or tested. I thought about it. I already have the APR93 tune, but looks like I may have to switch over to Unitronic. :banghead:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I replaced that too... Seriously, the entire SAI system has been replaced and/or tested. I thought about it. I already have the APR93 tune, but looks like I may have to switch over to Unitronic. :banghead:


Just because the tune turns off the CEL for the sai doesn't mean it'll pass. Your ecu will fail for readiness. Sry mang

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

euroguy666 said:


> Just because the tune turns off the CEL for the sai doesn't mean it'll pass. Your ecu will fail for readiness. Sry mang
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Good to know. :thumbup:

Time for this TT to finally go. Sad to say with this recent issues, I just don't enjoy her anymore. :banghead:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mother ****ing pot holes!!!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

jwalker1.8 said:


>


Ummm, you're doing the opposite. You're supposed to fix your car in some way, not damage it :laugh:


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Replaced my dipstick and tube with an aluminum one from WhanAB.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

wore down the tires a little yesterday at autoX school at waterfest. still n00b status


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

lostorbit said:


> Replaced my dipstick and tube with an aluminum one from WhanAB.


Looks nice. Burned your fingers checking the oil yet?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Did my little part to help the economy...ordered:
1. Forge DV relo kit
2. Forge left side IC hose
3. Forge turbo inlet pipe
4. addition silicone hoses to replace vac hoses
5. received my MM DV friday
6. unpacked my Modshack VTDA


gonna be a busy weekend 8.18.12.

cheers


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

after owning my tt for 4 years, i have gone to waterfest every year.. this time i put my big boy pants on and got a set of ST coilovers and Unitronic Stage 2 Tune!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> after owning my tt for 4 years, i have gone to waterfest every year.. this time i put my big boy pants on and got a set of ST coilovers and Unitronic Stage 2 Tune!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

Yesterday:
- strut bushings, tops
- DEFCON Ultimate control arm bushing install
- tie rod ends
- airbag control module

Today
- N75 J
- cleaned engine bay
- passenger sway bar links, ball joint, reassemble suspension
- driver side MadMax control arm
- a little electrical

Busy weekend!


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

cruzanstx said:


> No more squeaky.


my new bushings looked the same- much smaller hole than current. I thought I bought the wrong ones because I could not get the cover onto the car. How do you get it bolted on? Any tricks? Do you have to cut off the sleeve that is on the bar?

I just ended up putting the old bush back. 

I tried doing this without dropping the subframe.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

velocitychris said:


> my new bushings looked the same- much smaller hole than current. I thought I bought the wrong ones because I could not get the cover onto the car. How do you get it bolted on? Any tricks? Do you have to cut off the sleeve that is on the bar?
> 
> I just ended up putting the old bush back.
> 
> I tried doing this without dropping the subframe.


see my attached fotki (text at last pic) for tips.

Also, check the sleeve for cracks. the plastic sleeve, when cracked, is the cause for most swaybar squeeks. if it is crack, then best to remove it. if possible, score it at the collar so when the sleeve breaks away, the collar remains. that way you have some means to keep the swaybar centered else it will slide a bit under normal driving. no big deal, but just know it will happen.

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-suspension-build/front-swaybar-bushings/

cheers.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Looks nice. Burned your fingers checking the oil yet?


Thanks, nah I just keep an oven mitt in the car with me now


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

I took all my air suspension out of the trunk, took the seats out and made a false floor. Then put it all back in nice ad proper.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Put this in yesterday. I got it out of a Audi thought it would be perfect for the passenger


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

^^ Thats actually pretty slick! I dig it


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ Agreed! 

I CONTINUED working on *replacing the soft top *on my Roadster. 

Wish I had more time but it seems I can only work for 1 hr at a time. 
Coming along though!


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

The top makes the car look brand new!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Looks nice. Burned your fingers checking the oil yet?


 
Glad some one else still understands why some things are made of different non-heat absorbing materials.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

fired her up and got to hear my new custom 3" turbo back exhaust. can't wait to rip the 3071r.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

xjoegtix, did you have to cut it in? I assume unassemble console, cut hole, plug in normal lighter wiring?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> xjoegtix, did you have to cut it in? I assume unassemble console, cut hole, plug in normal lighter wiring?


 FYI, BlueTTop's 12V DIY from back in the day. 


http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/mods/12_volt_power_supply/ 

cheers


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> xjoegtix, did you have to cut it in? I assume unassemble console, cut hole, plug in normal lighter wiring?


 Yea I had to drop the glove box and then take the lighter panel out. Also inside of the ash tray one little screw. Wired it into the normal lighter wires. I used a Audi lighter that flaps open when you push it


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> FYI, BlueTTop's 12V DIY from back in the day.
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/mods/12_volt_power_supply/
> ...


 Oh I didn't know someone made a DIY on it! Did they use the same spot?


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh **** he even used the same outlet! I didn't see you put a link


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Converted2VW said:


> ^^ Agreed!
> 
> I CONTINUED working on *replacing the soft top *on my Roadster.
> 
> ...


 were did u source ur soft top from? 
and good quality??


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Best deal so far. Got this for free! No scratches just dust  











http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2830004


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Put on infinity front votex rear









Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

euroguy666 said:


> Just because the tune turns off the CEL for the sai doesn't mean it'll pass. Your ecu will fail for readiness. Sry mang


 That's not true in Eurodyne case ... 
Readiness are set and work in a closed loop. Only for lambda sensors must set itself. 
The only way you can fail is if they do reset the ECU and see that most readiness are set ( to pass) . 



:beer:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> That's not true in Eurodyne case ...
> Readiness are set and work in a closed loop. Only for lambda sensors must set itself.
> The only way you can fail is if they do reset the ECU and see that most readiness are set ( to pass) .
> 
> ...


 Well since he said get tuned, I figured he meant Apr unitronic ect ect

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Today i....cleaned the dirt behind my front fenders. 

So my car is 1kg lighter now  

No rust, better then my old mk3.


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

This weekend was more build: 
- timing belt/accessory belt 
- oxygen sensor 
- Second MadMax control arm (did the first last weekend but ran out of time) 
- installed Rear Stasis caliper carriers and rotors. 

Got the build for he timing belt done but still have to fill fluids and test it all out. 
This coming week should be install a raxle, install new DV, install front and rest of rear Stasis brakes. Great weekend working with my brother - aka Codewhore.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

I filled the tank does that count?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

put on my 3inch dp and then re welded the exhaust while it was off and in a better non cramped position...


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

watched a video. (Audi tt) (couldn't find a video related topic) 

http://youtu.be/HK2HqY-cnyA


----------



## Allen416 (Jul 31, 2012)

about to fill in a MASSIVE hole under the hoodhttp://www.*********/ht7.jpg


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Got my car back from my mechanic yesterday. Rotten PCV system replaced (it was so rotten I couldnt remove it from the engine in a few spots), he replaced the n249 hose I accidentally broke while trying to replace PCV, repaired the SAI hose I broke with some heat shrinks, replaced driver side window motor, fixed both my knock sensors, and my car drives better than ever. Feels good having a 225t. You all who started out with the k04s are lucky  

Changed the oil in my sister's Mazda CX-7, and installing my inline air filter to my brake booster tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

replaced engine speed sensor and map sensor


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I got rid of that stupid, big relay holder next to the brake fluid res. now I have room for my catch can:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Timing belt, again. I also discovered the reason my front suspension has been so noisy is because the front sway bushings are _gone_. :facepalm: Time to figure out a quick solution to last until suspension later this year...


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Got new cartridge for 6 disk and put in my bfi mount. love it

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

So I need some input... getting bored of my 225 motor. Wanted to do something cool with the car. Looking into a r32 motor and trans. Anyone know if the TT drive shaft will bolt to an R trans? Assuming the haldex units are similar. Anyone have any experience?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

l88m22vette said:


> Timing belt, again. I also discovered the reason my front suspension has been so noisy is because the front sway bushings are _gone_. :facepalm: Time to figure out a quick solution to last until suspension later this year...


 Just do eet. Bushings were 8 bucks each and took me bout an hour and I did mine a few weeks ago and forgot that it ever squeeeked till I read this post.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Yep planning to do it within the week, screw waiting...also, the Gates blue timing belt I used whines like a supercharger, and after research its either normal, or the manual tensioner I used is too tight. I'll give it a week to break in and see what happens about the noise, I may have to adjust the 9a tensioner if it persists...(which means taking half that **** apart again :facepalm


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

Got a nice detail from Bumer Doc for $160. I was happy with the results.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

simple and quick OEM to OEM Antenna replacement. Soap is your friend.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

got rid of leaky ebay vac manifold, ran new vac lines, have a new intake manifold gasket on the way since the other one ripped..


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

made my own DV relocation for 180Q runs cooler now.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> made my own DV relocation for 180Q runs cooler now.


 Must see


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

in the last month:

1. Replaced soft top
2. Replaced sway bar bushings
3. Had it professionally detailed and fully corrected paint (no more swirl marks!!!) by my friends at iWax in Houston (absolutely rock)

Been busy!

Before and After:









Front shot:









Ass shot:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ very clean TT Converted2VW ! Simple, not overdone and keeping those superb OEM lines alive, very well done Sir :thumbup:


----------



## Ed_in_Miami (Jul 9, 2012)

*Put it back on the road*

There's some work left, but i'm a happy man...!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ^^^ very clean TT Converted2VW ! Simple, not overdone and keeping those superb OEM lines alive, very well done Sir :thumbup:


Thanks Marcus! Thats exactly what i'm going for!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ^^^ very clean TT Converted2VW ! Simple, not overdone and keeping those superb OEM lines alive, very well done Sir :thumbup:


x2! Looks great.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*T-Belt*

Just changed out the Alternator...and replaced the Water pump T-Belt and after run pump...
new cv boots inner and outer..front sway bar bushings...done getting under this for some time...
150,000 miles runs like a champ....


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Neb said:


> x2! Looks great.


Thx Neb!


coachvtt, that is a lot of work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> in the last month:
> 
> 1. Replaced soft top
> 2. Replaced sway bar bushings
> ...


Nice :thumbup:

Osir lip? How was the fit and finish of it? Any close up pics of it?

Steve


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Must see


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ive-DV-relocation-180Q-quot-as-requested-quot


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*No ****e!*



Converted2VW said:


> Thx Neb!
> 
> 
> coachvtt, that is a lot of work!!! :thumbup:


Yea..No ****e..thats why I want to take a break from getting under this TT:banghead:...
gettin too old for this work but saved $$$ on Labor,,...:beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

@ SteveAngry:
Thanks! Yes, OSIR lip..I lucked out, bought it used but in great condition.
Just sanded and painted Nimbus gray. Finish is decent.
Fit is great actually, you can pretty much just snap it over the bumper and you are good to go!

@coachvtt:
Totally feel your pain!


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

Bought a friend for the TT, an 05 Mazdaspeed MX5.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

SteveAngry said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> 
> Osir lip? How was the fit and finish of it? Any close up pics of it?
> 
> Steve


Heres mine. Also getting the GT28RS rebuilt


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Thanks Marcus! Thats exactly what i'm going for!


It looks just like what I'm going for with my '02 rdstr. :thumbup: It's getting Eibach pro-kit springs, Koni FSDs, & 10mm spacers front, 17.5mm in the rear (w/OEM wheels). Sound close to what you're running?

maTT

Sent from Asgard


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Mantvis, you have access to a lift? Can you share?


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

cleaning engine bay, respraying lower grilles and strut bar, polishing headlights


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Hey Mantvis, you have access to a lift? Can you share?


I wish i had a lift, the car is at Fluid Motor Union.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok, might have to call them about my clutch install, new job = no time to wrench. Also got my car washed today, finally took the time. I love a nice clean car, but goddamn I hate actually having to do it


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Began the dismantle for tomorrow's activities:

car on jack stands. check
front wheels off. check
bumper off. check
engine plastic covers off. check
DV relo kit un boxed. check
Forge silicone hoses unboxed. check
Misc silicone hoses unwrapped. check
MadMax DV unwrapped. check
Modshack VTDA unwrapped. check
Water/beer chillin. check

cheers.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Began the dismantle for tomorrow's activities:
> 
> car on jack stands. check
> front wheels off. check
> ...


Fun times will be had i see! :thumbup:

@ onetruemag:

Close... ST coils, 12 mm fronts and 17mm rears:thumbup:


----------



## brendan_TT (Jul 12, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> Began the dismantle for tomorrow's activities:
> 
> car on jack stands. check
> front wheels off. check
> ...



Make sure you post some pics.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Put on modded 225 exhaust. Hollowed res box cut open rear muff and cut a chunk frombthe pipes into the muffled section. With the 3 in catless dp sounds very good

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

removed strut bar studs in prep for airlift install
dismantled top plates of the airlifts and backed out all of the studs
re-drilled the plates to align with the oem strut bar location
pressed in the studs and re-assembled the airlifts


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Began the dismantle for tomorrow's activities:
> 
> car on jack stands. check
> front wheels off. check
> ...


Finished most of this ^^^, finally. Lots of pics here. http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-engine/

I still need to edit and add more text else its just a bunch of crappy pics.

cheers.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

did new factory amp then installed the mtx 6500. man the car sounds good..... need to do a wire tuck and build a amp rack and cover for the sub.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

New motor mounts.

Fixed my front bumper.

FINALLY figured out why my brake pad wear light was on all the time (broken wire WAY in towards the plug).

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I added springs to my wastegate actuator as suggested by Marcus for anyone who runs higher than stock boost.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5700226-Wastegate-Actuator-Spring-Mod

It solved part of my boost leak issue, but I still drop below 20psi in the higher RPM range. Performing a DV relocation when the parts come in. Will see if that's the other part of the boost leak, but I doubt it. PCV hoses - good. N75 hoses - good. Not sure where else there is to check


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I added springs to my wastegate actuator as suggested by Marcus for anyone who runs higher than stock boost.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5700226-Wastegate-Actuator-Spring-Mod
> 
> It solved part of my boost leak issue, but I still drop below 20psi in the higher RPM range. Performing a DV relocation when the parts come in. Will see if that's the other part of the boost leak, but I doubt it. PCV hoses - good. N75 hoses - good. Not sure where else there is to check


there's a hose that goes from the N75 to a nipple on the left underside of the mani (there's also one that goes from the N249 to the other nipple). Anyhoo, mine had a very small hole that I only found while changing out the hoses as part of a preventative maintenance effort. you might want to recheck the two.

edit: of these two, left one goes to one nipple and the hose from the N75 goes to the other nipple. right hose in pic goes to N75.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Had some photos taken of my car... And not by me!!!! Thank god!! Maybe one will turn out alright!

First time home in 4 weeks....


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

I did this! Just waiting on some tires, any day now...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

veeko said:


> I did this! Just waiting on some tires, any day now...


DAMN!!! I was waiting for someone to go this direction


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Finally installed my LCR splitter after it's been sitting on a shelf in the garage for over a :facepalm: year: 











And then while we were waiting for TCU_TT's engine to cool so we could replace a hose, we installed his splitter: 











cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would love to put a lcr splitter on but I fear it will get ripped off


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Dropped it off at the shop to see WTF is going on with my clutch... 

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

veeko said:


> I did this! Just waiting on some tires, any day now...


 
Nice! I want a set for winter wheels. lol Definitely badass! Can't wait to see tires on them.:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I would love to put a lcr splitter on but I fear it will get ripped off


 I've never heard of someone tearing it off on a curb or parking block. I guess it could happen, and you could be first, but I wouldn't let that "fear" deter me. With my first LCR on my normal bumper, I did scrape a parking block but had no damage other than a little scraping on its underside. But, no real damage to either bumper or splitter. 

Many of the UK TT owners use self taping screws to install, it rather than nuts/bolts, for that same fear thinking the bumper might come off too, but none of them have actually reported a loss. 

cheers.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> I've never heard of someone tearing it off on a curb or parking block. I guess it could happen, and you could be first, but I wouldn't let that "fear" deter me. With my first LCR on my normal bumper, I did scrape a parking block but had no damage other than a little scraping on its underside. But, no real damage to either bumper or splitter.
> 
> Many of the UK TT owners use self taping screws to install, it rather than nuts/bolts, for that same fear thinking the bumper might come off too, but none of them have actually reported a loss.
> 
> cheers.


 James's car is :screwy: low. That lip would probably drag on flat ground like a mk3 on 14's with a VR lip.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> James's car is :screwy: low. That lip would probably drag on flat ground like a mk3 on 14's with a VR lip.


 Not that low but my driver side is already smashed to pieces and being held on with zip ties haha. I think I'll wait a little before I get one. Like once the 18's go on


----------



## Sirric (Jan 9, 2012)

*GROM ACQUIRED and INSTALLED*

FINALLY got myself a grom adapter for the stereo. It was cake to install, and get working. The part that took the longest was hiding all that cables. For those that dont know, the adapter comes with some horrendously long cables. I mounted the box and wires under the climate controls, in front of the center console. There was some sort of silver control unit under there that was super hot, so i tried to stay away from that. Not much room under there either. I was able to keep the foot piping duct, so i was happy about that (seems like a lot of useless plastic). USB/AUX/MIC all routed into the front console tray, next to the gas tank opener. That way I can hide my mp3 player by just shutting the top lid. 

Struggled for like 3 hours putting the lib back on the center console slidey compartment. I highly recommend you dont take that POS top slidey thing off unless you plan on dismantling everything to get the tray out so you can put the top on, without the rest of the console being in the way. 
:banghead:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Yum! 0.05 wheels...need pics of the whole car! 

Strongly considering those!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The car is back up and running like a champ. My water pump failed so I decided to do my 2nd TB job on this car (87k miles). I replaced EVERYTHING. I picked up the Gates blue belt. One of the ports on the after run pump broke off in the hose.:banghead: so I had to get one of those too. It's been an expensive couple weeks, but its good to have the car back.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> The car is back up and running like a champ. My water pump failed so I decided to do my 2nd TB job on this car (87k miles). I replaced EVERYTHING. I picked up the Gates blue belt. One of the ports on the after run pump broke off in the hose.:banghead: so I had to get one of those too. It's been an expensive couple weeks, but its good to have the car back.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krnxhugger (Sep 9, 2012)

Just put in new NGK laser plat plugs and waiting for the Valeo Dual Mass clutch replacement to come in. Anyone have any experience with single mass clutches?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Entered her into a car show and took home second place!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> Entered her into a car show and took home second place!


 Second place!  You was robbed!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> Second place!  You was robbed!!!!


 lol!! It was tri marque and I am definitely happy I took home second... My car was definitely not clean enough to place so I was very happy for what I brought home!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Notched the frame rail.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Changed oil/filter/plugs, checked all fluid levels. Runs smooth again with the correct gap on plugs


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Regapped my plugs and zeroed in my shift linkage.

I have determined that I need a new clutch (yet again). this will be the 4th clutch in 160k miles.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:

No, I don't race and am not hard on my clutch...


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Regapped my plugs and zeroed in my shift linkage.
> 
> I have determined that I need a new clutch (yet again). this will be the 4th clutch in 160k miles.
> 
> ...


What is causing the issue? What clutches have you gone through?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

these just came in the mail


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Morio said:


> Entered her into a car show and took home second place!


You the guy I met in wildwood with the bagged yellow 225?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Finally figured out why I'm having strange boost issues and limp mode.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Finally figured out why I'm having strange boost issues and limp mode.


and.........?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> and.........?


The rod on my Forge wastegate hits the mounting bracket that it's on. Makes it stutter when extending and retracting. Doesn't extend or retract completely because of the friction. I need to pull it off the mounting bracket and get on it with the dremel.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> What is causing the issue? What clutches have you gone through?


All stock. The PO went through two clutches - The original, then when that took a crap, they had it replaced under warranty by Audi (who did a crap job). I bought it 4 years ago and after 6 months, had THAT clutch crap out. The shop I used said that Audi f*cked up the subframe and they had to put helicoils in to fix the damage. They lut in an OEM dual mass flywheel (they said the flywheel that was in there had "spiderweb" cracks in it and mentioned that they've NEVER seen that happen.

Fast forward 3 1/2 years and a new set of engine mounts and now the clutch is screwed again.

They are going to go with a single mass aftermarket flywheel this time.

My clutch pedal was "wonky" so I had it bled (again). the pedal feels pretty good now, but it's really hard to shift and is vibrating like mad.

I re-centered the shift linkage, but it hasn't helped. I'm thinking one of the springs in the pressure plate came loose (again) and is shredding the flywheel and pressure plate.

Meh, it's only money, right??

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Ordered BFI stage 2 motor mounts


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

getting it to run more better..... fuel rail.... adaptor's ..... looking at new wheels


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I decided to hack into this thing today. I got tired of looking at this ugly bracket, so I decided to cut it down a little bit. Then I smoothed it out and painted it.

Before..









After..








Just took off a little excess metal & made the bracket disappear with some black paint.

Next step is getting rid of that HORRIBLE heat wrap on the coil pack harness..:facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Double post.. My bad


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

Your bay is looking super clean, nice work, what do you have planned for the coil pack heat wrap? Mine looked the same, so it was thrown away. I worry about the higher engineay temps with the added F23... Are you up and running yet?

Swapped out all four sets of break pads and tried tracking down my heat shield rattles... Breaks feel good :/


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> Your bay is looking super clean, nice work, what do you have planned for the coil pack heat wrap? Mine looked the same, so it was thrown away. I worry about the higher engineay temps with the added F23... Are you up and running yet?
> 
> Swapped out all four sets of break pads and tried tracking down my heat shield rattles... Breaks feel good :/


Thanks man. I plan on doin the "mkV heat shield" really not that worried about temps too much.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/06F971824C/ES281285/

I need to do rear pads and rotors too. I'm up and running, but I've confirmed that my Forge WG is in fact sticking, and is likely the reason I'm overboosting.


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

FSI coils total night and day difference amazing! Cleaned it up a bit with new harness cover
but really like the bracket idea warranty on my list of things to do now










Gruven adjustable arms quite satisfied so far and handles great with the new alignement


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

New Stage 2 clutch and single mass flywheel installed. 
New poly dogbone bushings. 
New poly FSB bushings. 
Re-grounded the engine. 

It purrs like brand new, shifts like buttah, and rides like it's on rails. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

BFI stage 2 engine mounts. 
They should be in tmrw!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on a set of Bosch EV14 750cc injectors and a Bosch inline pump. E85 isn't that far away anymore.:thumbup:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

finishing fuel rail excited about finishing tune and moving on


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

new intake


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Polished errr.. my shaft over the weekend. And pulled apart and cleaned up the shift gate. Lots of metal shavings everywhere. There was such a buildup in the grease that it was causing me troubles getting into 1st gear. :sly: Fixed and works great now..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> new intake


 ummm wtf? dryer duct? non-TT? :laugh:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Neb said:


> Polished errr.. my shaft over the weekend. And pulled apart and cleaned up the shift gate. Lots of metal shavings everywhere. There was such a buildup in the grease that it was causing me troubles getting into 1st gear. :sly: Fixed and works great now..


 Not a bad idea. My hands get all black from all the metal from my gated shifter... not that much buildup yet

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

My hands have never turned black because of it.. it was just unpolished metal...


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Neb said:


> ummm wtf? dryer duct? non-TT? :laugh:


 
Lol I found the picture posted in the 1.8t section of the forums who appears to be worse than cablekid could ever be. He doesn't own a TT and that's not his car.. the other guys were just mocking him. I thought the pic was hilarious so I had to share it. Almost fooled someone :laugh:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

H&R SS Coilover all the way down. 19s


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Put it on a flatbed and took it to the shop.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Released the hounds!!












...not the quickest mod/repair.

cheers.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Over the last 24 hrs ive set my Boost Controller up.









The EBC is now controlling the boost and not just dumping wide open.

Steve


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> Over the last 24 hrs ive set my Boost Controller up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy SH|t Steve! Lol, that's insane!! I thought it was a typo ..:laugh:


I have a liquidtt too. But it's on the other side of the car:sly:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Put it on a flatbed and took it to the shop.
> 
> :banghead::banghead::banghead:


So much for the Stage 2, huh? :thumbdown:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Put it on a flatbed and took it to the shop.
> 
> :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Ugggh. Sucks to hear that. All us Twin Cities people have stuff to do over the winter I guess.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ttwsm said:


> Ugggh. Sucks to hear that. All us Twin Cities people have stuff to do over the winter I guess.


Lol, ALL of us are in a constant state of "rebuild".


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bought the baby some liquid amazing. :laugh:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

unlocked the door and said no not today......











almost finished with fuel rail..... Wed. YES!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

WhanAB said:


> unlocked the door and said no not today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need sunglasses to look at that. I can't really say its my style, but I can appreciate the effort invloved:thumbup:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> I need sunglasses to look at that. I can't really say its my style, but I can appreciate the effort invloved:thumbup:


the best part is I sealed all the high polish and just wipe off polished goods with water and clean cloth this is my DD Wheels the same..... All covers Carbon Fiber do not use engine cover anymore... this is way blingyyyy :laugh::laugh:

helping out Richard O as well.. nice guy.... 

almost done NOT. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Holy SH|t Steve! Lol, that's insane!! I thought it was a typo ..:laugh:
> 
> 
> I have a liquidtt too. But it's on the other side of the car:sly:


Maybe you can get higher readings if you swap it over..
Will push her a bit more today and see what the BHP is coming out at, if I don't get clutch slip.
Steve


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Cleaned the street


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

needed another jumper. this happens when i don't drive it for 4 weeks. is this normal?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

nilreb said:


> needed another jumper. this happens when i don't drive it for 4 weeks. is this normal?


4 weeks...yup, pretty normal.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Last night decided my car felt "childish," to me personally, so I unsmoked my tail lights and VHT'd them red. 

Then this morning, it was snowing, so I went out and took a few! :thumbup:



















:wave:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

damn nice pics!

Today i did some work to my fk coilover front shocks. They where so noisy. (only 20k miles old)
So i take them apart, and was very surprised. The dampers were loose in its housing so much clearance.. I big design fault from fk! 
I used some tape and sealant to fill this clearances. 

I took a ride and my problem was fixed.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I finally welded a spot on my WG bushing inside the ho side of the turbo. It was moving so much that it was getting hung up on the casting. It feels much better building boost now, and doesn't overboost/limp on the highway anymore (fingers crossed). I also installed my sway bar while I had it up. What a difference in the sway bar..



















The size difference is pretty dramatic. 










Today was a good day. Looks like ill be able to get moving on my e85 project. :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Tempes_TT said:


> Last night decided my car felt "childish," to me personally, so I unsmoked my tail lights and VHT'd them red.
> 
> Then this morning, it was snowing, so I went out and took a few! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures! Car looks amazing. 



warranty225cpe said:


> Today was a good day. Looks like ill be able to get moving on my e85 project. :laugh:


That stock bar looks like a pencil next to the new one! :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That stock bar looks like a pencil next to the new one! :laugh:


 Yup, the stock measured 1/2" and the new one was almost an inch wide. Not sure what the size of the new one is.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

ordered a antenna delete plug and a 1400sq ft area to park. sucks the plug is easier to install than the new building id like to be in the new shop while installing the plug. but ill mange. :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

peter139 said:


> damn nice pics!


Thanks man! 



Forty-six and 2 said:


> Awesome pictures! Car looks amazing.


Thanks dude, means a lot coming from the dude with the nicest fenders around! :thumbup:

Maybe its just the pics that make it look so nice :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> :wave:



Great shot!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

This couples last weeks were super busy for me. SLEEP>EAT>SCHOOL>TT every day. And i can finally say that the car will be done today or tomorrow. Can’t wait to drive it again, About a month ago the clutch went out, and the car wouldn’t even start. I towed it to a show and it turned out to be a flywheel. But I was tired of the shops BS the car spent roughly half a year there all they did was rebuilt my turbo and installed engine mounts and of course they asked for money and some more money. Once they told me it was my clutch i told them to have a nice day and ill just do it myself What made all this possible for me, was you guys. If it wasn’t for you my car would still be in that stupid shop... So i wanted to thank you guys who ever helped me, like I’ve said without you guys it wouldn’t have been possible.
SPECIAL THANKS TO: Gavin (1.8 skeet skeet), even tho he’s on the other side of the country he was able to help me a lot! I did some silly stupid things like mixing DOT 5 and DOT 4 fluid and he helped me out without a problem. Thanks again bud!

Im still young (19) and this was my first big job on the car, i gotta say it went pretty well. And I’m glad i did it, got tons of experience. Also it was pretty fun! What sucked the most was Chicago’s 40 degree weather 

Here are some pics from last few weeks.

Car got towed from shop to the house









My work place









Pulled the trans with transfer case









Titanium wrap









Headlight project while waiting for the clutch









3 pieces









Silver turned out really nice!









Time to shine them!









New steering rack came in!









Clutch Masters Stage 4 came in!


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

Troubleshooting a coolant and I found the area. What sucks is that I can;t work on cars in my parking garage so I have to to identify the problem, button everything back up then research. It's all good though.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Deleted SAI,EVAP,ETC.. Turbo intake pipe, catch can, powergasket, wrinkle black valvecover and intake manifold, 115M coil packs RED, 8 hours.eace:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

taverncustoms said:


> Deleted SAI,EVAP,ETC.. Turbo intake pipe, catch can, powergasket, wrinkle black valvecover and intake manifold, 115M coil packs RED, 8 hours.eace:


Did you follow a write up from here? If so, do you have a link?


Started a little project that I am pretty excited about...


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Did you follow a write up from here? If so, do you have a link?
> ]


there are A bunch in the 1.8t fourm


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Put on some OEM wheels that i found locally


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

mad max rear control arms, A/C delco adjustable strut mounts, and a 4 wheel alignment. :thumbup:eace:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> Put on some OEM wheels that i found locally


I like the look. well played...but needs spacers. ;-)

cheers


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Sir.

And i agree, currently looking for spacers or larger adapters to make these fit.
I just thought i'd share the look!


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

What wheels are them from? 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> I like the look. well played...but needs spacers. ;-)
> 
> cheers


Agreed!!! Nice!!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Not really today, but yesterday I started the car for the first time in 3 weeks (Superstorm Sandy), and I went for a pair of perfect drifting figure 8s in an empty parking lot next door.  

My neighbor was so shocked that I was able to replicate the figure 8 twice while completely sideways on almost identical tracks, he insisted that we took some pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Not really today, but yesterday I started the car for the first time in 3 weeks (Superstorm Sandy), and I went for a pair of perfect drifting figure 8s in an empty parking lot next door.
> 
> My neighbor was so shocked that I was able to replicate the figure 8 twice while completely sideways on almost identical tracks, he insisted that we took some pictures.


:thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Blew my motor.... :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Not really today, but yesterday I started the car for the first time in 3 weeks (Superstorm Sandy), and I went for a pair of perfect drifting figure 8s in an empty parking lot next door.
> 
> My neighbor was so shocked that I was able to replicate the figure 8 twice while completely sideways on almost identical tracks, he insisted that we took some pictures.


Looks like you have a natural talent for drifting


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> Blew my motor.... :facepalm:


Details?

Max, considered a career in movie driving? :laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

1fast2liter said:


> What wheels are them from?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


 A TTRS, found them locally 


Thanks for the comments Morio!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Fellow Minnesotan! :wave: where on earth did it snow!? TT is dope!



Tempes_TT said:


> Last night decided my car felt "childish," to me personally, so I unsmoked my tail lights and VHT'd them red.
> 
> Then this morning, it was snowing, so I went out and took a few! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Not really today, but yesterday I started the car for the first time in 3 weeks (Superstorm Sandy), and I went for a pair of perfect drifting figure 8s in an empty parking lot next door.
> 
> My neighbor was so shocked that I was able to replicate the figure 8 twice while completely sideways on almost identical tracks, he insisted that we took some pictures.


So excited for some snow to fall so that I could do this too!! Great job, looks like a lot of fun :beer::beer:

Today I finally got around to completing my install of my JVC headunit after waiting on the right adapter harness to come in. I'm happy to say that I finally have sound in the car! I hid the microphone behind the cluster (where the little holes are, super stealth and I come through clear), and Bluetooth is working beautifully. I finally feel as if the car is getting somewhere


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> I finally welded a spot on my WG bushing inside the ho side of the turbo. It was moving so much that it was getting hung up on the casting. It feels much better building boost now, and doesn't overboost/limp on the highway anymore (fingers crossed). I also installed my sway bar while I had it up. What a difference in the sway bar..


what was the exact reasoning behind that?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8tipgls said:


> what was the exact reasoning behind that?


The bushing that holds that little arm in (pressed in place) came loose from the housing. We spot welded it in there. Still not right though.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

This is more a culmination of a few months but: 
Dropped the Trans








Steel Billet SMF (20lbs)








Southbend Stage 2 Clutch








And since 2 of the coilpacks needed to be replaced, I went ahead and got some TSI/FSI Coils from the classifieds section and IE Adapters








Last, 3M refresh to the headlights


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

What's you think of the job? That's in my very-near future...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

chrisc351 said:


> Fellow Minnesotan! :wave: where on earth did it snow!? TT is dope!


I dont know how I missed this! Hello Sir! 

It was snowing for a bit in the morning all the way north west of the cites in Monticello! (just half of the town though!) :wave:


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Sanded and buffed the headlights out. 400 grit / 800 grit / 1000 grit. 3M polish with a wheel then hand polish with 3M protectant. Im pleased with the results.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Mykal said:


> Sanded and buffed the headlights out. 400 grit / 800 grit / 1000 grit. 3M polish with a wheel then hand polish with 3M protectant. Im pleased with the results.



TPIWWP.

cheers


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> What's you think of the job? That's in my very-near future...


Did it, and it bleww balls big time! Ohhh after driving 5 miles the enigne blew up :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> Did it, and it bleww balls big time! Ohhh after driving 5 miles the enigne blew up



Ahhhh, suck...

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> TPIWWP.
> 
> cheers


What? lol



Mantvis said:


> Did it, and it bleww balls big time! Ohhh after driving 5 miles the enigne blew up


That's nothing. I rebuilt a 1.8T after melting a piston when a fuel pump relay burned up on the dyno. Got it in the car, cranked it up, let it come up to temp, it idled for ~10 minutes and shut off. I thought, that's odd. Tried cranking, wouldn't start. All this on jack stands BTW. Drained the oil and found metal shavings in the pan. Took it back out, tore it down. About an inch by inch piece of paper towel was blocking the oil pump pickup, spun a rod bearing, ruined the crank, etc. That engine didn't even put tire to pavement. :laugh: Where the paper towel piece came from I'll never know.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ordered parts to start fixing the bitch


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Ordered parts to start fixing the bitch


Bout time ..:sly:




Jk:laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I cleaned today..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good!

I put mine away for the winter..


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> I put mine away for the winter..


Sad.

I deleted the stupid alien washers and removed the backings from the two side bumper grills for a little more airflow to the IC and airbox.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Neb said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I put mine away for the winter..


Sad day. Probably about the only advantage to living in the south. Don't have to worry about harsh winters down here.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I wish I could drive it year around. I don't even think I put 2,000 miles on it this year


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> I wish I could drive it year around.


Why can't you? Or just don't want to? (Which is very understandable )


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well this is the toy/summer care and summer is over.. I commute 1000km/week to work so the wife and I have a civic for that. No sense in insuring the TT to not drive it through salt, grime and winter..


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

20v master said:


> That's nothing. I rebuilt a 1.8T after melting a piston when a fuel pump relay burned up on the dyno. Got it in the car, cranked it up, let it come up to temp, it idled for ~10 minutes and shut off. I thought, that's odd. Tried cranking, wouldn't start. All this on jack stands BTW. Drained the oil and found metal shavings in the pan. Took it back out, tore it down. About an inch by inch piece of paper towel was blocking the oil pump pickup, spun a rod bearing, ruined the crank, etc. That engine didn't even put tire to pavement. :laugh: Where the paper towel piece came from I'll never know.


Oh man, that is disheartening.  There would have been some serious swearing in my garage.


Neb, I know not everyone wants to expose their cars to Canadian Winters, but man, the TT kicks ass if you toss some studded Winter tires on it. As long as I have ground clearance, I plough through stuff that trucks get stuck in :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

jbrehm said:


> Neb, I know not everyone wants to expose their cars to Canadian Winters, but man, the TT kicks ass if you toss some studded Winter tires on it. As long as I have ground clearance, I plough through stuff that trucks get stuck in :thumbup:


Totally. We're not allowed studs though.. but I drove it the past 4 winters and loved it. But now that I have a real DD there's no need for a second car to drive through the abuse.. :beer:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

nice to have second car.... We do not get a lot of snow and ice.... but have a set of studded tires though jest in case... 

so I am lucky Today drove the car and it is running very nicely.....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Totally. We're not allowed studs though.. but I drove it the past 4 winters and loved it. But now that I have a real DD there's no need for a second car to drive through the abuse.. :beer:


Walnut shell impregnated tires are the sh!t!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just ordered a set of 19x8.5 BLQ's!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Neb said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I put mine away for the winter..


I drive mine all year. It's pretty fun in the snow (blue Haldex controller...oh yes).


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I drive mine all year. It's pretty fun in the snow (blue Haldex controller...oh yes).


Awesome. That's on my list of [eventual] mods


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I drive mine all year. It's pretty fun in the snow (blue Haldex controller...oh yes).


:heart: :thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

ordered a frankenTurbo f21


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ordered a bunch of parts for this winter. Ill actually have a reason to post in my build thread again :what:


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Axle Boot/ Added another spring to my wastegate mod.*

Finally fixed my axle boot. Inner drivers side front. Glad I did as the CV joint was fine as the old boot was only ripped for a short time and had most of the grease still in it. Clean it up, new boot, grease, bolt. 

Also added another spring to my Wastegate Actuator mod. Now holding 20#s after spiking at 25. Love it!!

Next up is to get some new exhaust clamps for my used Milltek Catback I bought for 85.00 at a local junkyard off a salvage car. Also have a set of Bilsteins and H&R springs I am going to sell I got off the same car.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Installed the winter tires on my OEM 17's and tested the new Badger5 80mm TIP as well as fitted the APR TIP.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Replaced the turbo-manifold gasket.

Washed it.
Drove it like hell with the top down!!!

God this is a fun car!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

crzygreek said:


> Installed the winter tires on my OEM 17's and tested the new Badger5 80mm TIP as well as fitted the APR TIP.


How did the Badger 5 fit? 225?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Replaced both fuel pumps on my day off, only took 2 hours :thumbup:


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

3.2 bumper just arrived. now i need to rob a bank to get it smoothed and painted.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I need to robb you of that bumper! I wish I had one.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just got home from work to these babies  now I gotta wait all winter to throw them on


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Today was all about some TLC. Put some fresh Royal Purple in the crankcase, new spark plugs, rotated the tires, replaces some catch can hoses and fixed a few annoying rattles. Took my muffler off just for sh!ts and giggles. Wow it's friggen loud. Tomorrow will consist of a bath, fixing a leaky windshield washer hose, and an Haldex fluid exchange. Feels pretty good to be able to work on my car again.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Started ripping **** out of my bay!!!!


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Started ripping **** out of my bay!!!!


 awesome. 

i installed a badge less recessed grill it looks amazing,


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Drop her off at in NGP Racing for a HPA upgrade!!!!


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Santa stopped by early


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lurkertom said:


> Santa stopped by early


 You can't go wrong will a good jack.

You must be on the good list!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

From Friday - Car died in mid-commute, I coasted over to the side of the road, and within 2 mins an IDOT guy showed up, he saw me pull over. Got a tow, got to sit next to a hot chick the guy also had to tow for (2-for-1 pick up), and they let me do all kinds of work to the car in the lot. I ordered a new fuel pump relay and had to wait until ~12:30 for it, so I spent the morning having a terrible gas station breakfast sandwich and coffee, I then borrowed 2 screwdrivers, a hammer, and 2 different pliers to work on the car and get the torx screws off of the lower driver side dash (f***ing torx :vampire. Got the old one out, new one arrived but then I had to troubleshoot why the car wouldn't start - the gauge was showing 1/4ish tank, so either my new fuel pumps still don't register levels properly, or my cluster needs some help. I'm going by odometer now, I'm never going to overshoot 300 miles (I typically get ~375 miles/tank), and thank goodness for honest, nice folks at a garage - Ernie's Wrecking in Lincolnshire, IL :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Started ripping **** out of my bay!!!!


 
Need pics of what you have going on! You package from IE has me very interested.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Need pics of what you have going on! You package from IE has me very interested.


 It's nothing big lol


----------



## webdevl (Nov 20, 2002)

*Front suspension rebuild and other*

Replaced the strut mounts, control arm bushings (poly front stock rear), ball joints, secondary air hose, and Haldex service. Back to handling like a go cart  

Next up is
Rear suspension rebuild since there is some clunk on certain bumps, so I am going to do all new bushings 
Coil overs
Transmission fluid change
Short shifter setup.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Rford71 said:


> Drop her off at in NGP Racing for a HPA upgrade!!!!


That looks fun!

What are you doing to it?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Put it in a snow bank! :laugh: 

Too much speed and angle, not enough grip. snow was super fluffy, which is why I went in so deep. 

Of course its gotta be the day Im getting my General Arctics mounted. lol

Id like to thank my father and neighbour...for laughing at me...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Put it in a snow bank! :laugh:
> 
> Too much speed and angle, not enough grip. snow was super fluffy, which is why I went in so deep.
> 
> ...


I did this with my daughter's Beetle...

The TT, it was a champ commuting in the snow...

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> Put it in a snow bank! :laugh:
> 
> Too much speed and angle, not enough grip. snow was super fluffy, which is why I went in so deep.
> 
> ...


Doh! You didn't miss by *that* much! :laugh:

Agree with Darren - the TT was a champ today, although if I were lowered my alley might have been a bit of a challenge...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I did this with my daughter's Beetle...
> 
> The TT, it was a champ commuting in the snow...
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:





ttwsm said:


> Doh! You didn't miss by *that* much! :laugh:
> 
> Agree with Darren - the TT was a champ today, although if I were lowered my alley might have been a bit of a challenge...


Haha yeah, attempted to go on up in style... didnt really work! :laugh:

Heres my fix though. Winter Mode officially engaged.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

You and your snow.. I'll stick to my summer tires and avoid the white stuff.:laugh:

I replaced my fuel filter today and it cleared my CEL p1128, but I'm still going into limp mode every once in a while and coming back out of it. Going to keep checking for pending codes until I find out what's causing it. Runs MUCH better now that I replaced the 13 year old fuel filter :thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> You and your snow.. I'll stick to my summer tires and avoid the white stuff.:laugh:



This was the most snow we've gotten in about 2 years.

I'm just waiting for that climate change to creep up here a bit further...

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> Heres my fix though. Winter Mode officially engaged.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

LED DRLs looking good too! Just matching the white point of the HIDs helps a lot.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, was going to start on my interior but my garage door decided to pop off the track and fold in on itself  Thanks Home Depot for the bang up install job... The kicker is that it's the only way in the garage.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Any chance you warranty that out with HD?

That sucks...


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Converted2VW said:


> That looks fun!
> 
> What are you doing to it?



HPA 20th Turbo Kit
ARP Race Grade Rod Bearings
Larger MAF
HPA’s inline fuel pump kit
In-vent boost gauge
Custom 3" exhaust


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> Any chance you warranty that out with HD?
> 
> That sucks...


They better pay for it. It was only installed 4 months ago


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Home Depot racing fail lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Rford71 said:


> HPA 20th Turbo Kit
> ARP Race Grade Rod Bearings
> Larger MAF
> HPA’s inline fuel pump kit
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Bought CTS Turbo Kit for winter project :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Rford71 said:


> HPA 20th Turbo Kit
> ARP Race Grade Rod Bearings
> Larger MAF
> HPA’s inline fuel pump kit
> ...


Nice, enjoy!

1.8 skeet skeet: that sounds great too!

Everybody big turbo!!!

Soon stock TTs will be rare :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I bought an AEB head and a pair of headlights.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> Soon stock TTs will be rare :laugh:


So does that mean stock tt's will be worth more? *hopes for good news*


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> So does that mean stock tt's will be worth more? *hopes for good news*


No, that just means all the OEM faults haven't been fixed yet. :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Spent a little time emptying my catch can, and simplifying my lines. I went with some bigger hose as well. I put the protective hose skins on that I got from the guys at hose candy. Also got rid of all the restrictive fittings in favor of hose with zip ties. Less shiney sh|t:thumbup:




















My copilot keeping an eye out for kitties :beer:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

just came across this wanted to share :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

WhanAB said:


> just came across this wanted to share :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ omg!

Warranty, that engine bay is looking great!

Myself, i installed my liquidTT today...i'm in love with that thing! :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

WhanAB said:


> just came across this wanted to share :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 "Punch buggy, corn-hole!"


Converted2VW said:


> ^ omg!
> 
> Warranty, that engine bay is looking great!
> 
> Myself, i installed my liquidTT today...i'm in love with that thing! :laugh:


Thanks man, it's coming along nicely. My LiquidTT has more than paid for itself just in pulling codes:thumbup: Excellent mod!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> "Punch buggy, corn-hole!"
> 
> 
> Thanks man, it's coming along nicely. My LiquidTT has more than paid for itself just in pulling codes:thumbup: Excellent mod!


Yeah whatsup with this liquidtt thing? Seems easy to install. Do you just run a plug to your obd port? My tt doesn't give me issues. But my b5s4 on the other hand...lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Waiting for Mr. Doug Lobue to get here so we can start ripping the bitch apart:laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

euroguy666 said:


> Yeah whatsup with this liquidtt thing? Seems easy to install. Do you just run a plug to your obd port? My tt doesn't give me issues. But my b5s4 on the other hand...lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yep, just run the provided cable to the obd port and that's it. Took about 1 hr to install as i removed parts of the dash to install it in a vent. Easy install.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> Yep, just run the provided cable to the obd port and that's it. Took about 1 hr to install as i removed parts of the dash to install it in a vent. Easy install.


Thanks. Sounds easy enough. The site is super vague 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

It is super easy! really.

OT: Fixed an electrical issue on my car. Yay! Turned out to be a bunch of smashed cables shorting out. Fixed them like a boss!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Drove it for the first time in months... missed it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Snowblowed my way to the car so I could get it into the shed to pull apart the suspension and exhaust!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Installed an Xcarlink. Aux in + USB + SD card and can still use the oem cd changer


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Neb said:


> So does that mean stock tt's will be worth more? *hopes for good news*





20v master said:


> No, that just means all the OEM faults haven't been fixed yet. :laugh:



:thumbup::laugh:


Neb, there's going to be a lot of stock TT's out there unless this forum decides to start modding TTs and flipping them.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

euroguy666 said:


> Yeah whatsup with this liquidtt thing? Seems easy to install. Do you just run a plug to your obd port? My tt doesn't give me issues. But my b5s4 on the other hand...lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


It's basically a read only display. You can monitor most of the engine parameters that are important. People tend to think its not worth using because you can't input or change anything. The big things that I like it for are, pulling up and erasing fault codes & resisting the ecu while driving (aka getting out of limp mode). I like the fact that i can monitor AFR. I think what people have a problem with, is when someone considers it comparable to VCDS/Vagcom.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

A/fr ratios are worth it alone! I'm in! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

euroguy666 said:


> A/fr ratios are worth it alone! I'm in!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Hold on. Since you're using a Droid , download the $5 Torque App, buy a $25 bluetooth OBD2 adapter on Ebay, and you can do everything the Liquid does (reset codes, monitor AFR, IAT, ignition timing, coolant temps, MAF readings, etc etc), don't lose a vent spot, and you can use it on any OBD2 car. It also will use GPS to function as a trip computer, lap timer, mileage calculator, etc etc. Really a great app. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Hold on. Since you're using a Droid , download the $5 Torque App, buy a $25 bluetooth OBD2 adapter on Ebay, and you can do everything the Liquid does (reset codes, monitor AFR, IAT, ignition timing, coolant temps, MAF readings, etc etc), don't lose a vent spot, and you can use it on any OBD2 car. It also will use GPS to function as a trip computer, lap timer, mileage calculator, etc etc. Really a great app. :thumbup:


Agreed. But can you get your car out of limp while driving with you droid ap? Can you pull a code while driving to know if your cel is serious?


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Agreed. But can you get your car out of limp while driving with you droid ap? Can you pull a code while driving to know if your cel is serious?


I agree. That's awesome. But all of that is a cherry on top. A kit for wideband sensor and gauge is 300. So its that plus everything else. I like it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Agreed. But can you get your car out of limp while driving with you droid ap? Can you pull a code while driving to know if your cel is serious?


Yes, you can do both. It also datalogs. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Yes, you can do both. It also datalogs. :thumbup:


Nice! I didn't know that. FWIW, I don't really miss my drivers side vent. I don't run my AC much and I drive a black car with no tint in Florida.. :screwy:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I've lived my whole life in the south, my body doesn't understand acclimation. Lol. I have hyperhydrosis though, actually had surgery in 04 in Hollywood FL for it. I'd die if I lost a vent. :thumbdown:


----------



## turbogregtn (Oct 13, 2009)

have fun in the snow. i pulled my motor in my garage on a 60* sunny day today


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Finally finished a photoshoot for a small mag. And my sons scirocco got some attention:



















Hopefully the mag feature will be out before summer!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Morio said:


> Finally finished a photoshoot for a small mag. And my sons scirocco got some attention:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man. What's ur suspension/wheel and tire specs?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

euroguy666 said:


> Hey man. What's ur suspension/wheel and tire specs?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I am on air. Bagyard airstruts, ridetech e3pro management...

Wheels are 18x9 front and 18x10 rear k28 kinesis Porsche fitment.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Morio said:


> I am on air. Bagyard airstruts, ridetech e3pro management...
> 
> Wheels are 18x9 front and 18x10 rear k28 kinesis Porsche fitment.


Shoulda guessed bags. Anyone know of a decent replacement strut for coils that are modified? I have vmaxx coils with no perches or collars. Just a afco 4x600 spring. Its so bouncy. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

- Fixed the oil pan drain bolt issue.
- Finally "replaced" the thermostat and now I have heat ...BUT now my RPM gauge isnt working.

Is there anything near the thermostat that could be disconnected which would cause an issue with the cluster reading RPMS?


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

misternoob said:


> - Fixed the oil pan drain bolt issue.
> - Finally "replaced" the thermostat and now I have heat ...BUT now my RPM gauge isnt working.
> 
> Is there anything near the thermostat that could be disconnected which would cause an issue with the cluster reading RPMS?


Do you have access to VCDS? If so, does an output test result in any movement? If no movement during that test it may be isolated problem in the cluster ( bad stepper motor). Hope that helps


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Boulderhead said:


> Do you have access to VCDS? If so, does an output test result in any movement? If no movement during that test it may be isolated problem in the cluster ( bad stepper motor). Hope that helps


I have vcds lite so i'll see if I have access to that option. If not, I scrounge up some change for the full version.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Tried to open my glovebox...BAM! the latch was left in my hand.

just when I was planning on moving to my next project...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> Tried to open my glovebox...BAM! the latch was left in my hand.
> 
> just when I was planning on moving to my next project...


Story of my life homie :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

It's like a terrible Celine Dion song that never ends!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

turbogregtn said:


> have fun in the snow. i pulled my motor in my garage on a 60* sunny day today


Impressed! You said that as if you were just replacing the coolant reservoir cap


----------



## JayArm (Dec 31, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Impressed! You said that as if you were just replacing the coolant reservoir cap


lolhttp://********.com/imagess/images/timatee.gif:what:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Drove the b*tch! Still at show stance. 60 degrees here in jersey today. Pic to keep the thread alive and interesting 
http://imageshack.us/a/img339/852/img20121027142211.jpg

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

euroguy666 said:


> Drove the b*tch! Still at show stance. 60 degrees here in jersey today. Pic to keep the thread alive and interesting
> http://imageshack.us/a/img339/852/img20121027142211.jpg
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 What size wheels and tires. I just got a staggered set of wheels 18x8 front and 18x9 rear +35 frontcand +30 rear mite use spacers to get flush. But trying to find the right tires so stretch and over all diameter is the same

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*Large coolant fan*

Replaced it before the Texas heat kicks in....


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

QCOUPETT said:


> Replaced it before the Texas heat kicks in....












On your back (blue jean knee pointing up) in the center-left. ;-) 

cheers.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TT chat session outside the garage: 










...and it's almost miller-time. 

cheers.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

1fast2liter said:


> What size wheels and tires. I just got a staggered set of wheels 18x8 front and 18x9 rear +35 frontcand +30 rear mite use spacers to get flush. But trying to find the right tires so stretch and over all diameter is the same
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


 I'm not sure. I'll try to remember to look when I get home

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Cleaned cone air filter, put the airbox lid cover over the filter as it sits in the airbox bottom to quiet it a little, installed a descreened MAF, bled the clutch, aligned the shift linkage, installed the correct six speed knob to match the transmission after the five speed swap, reinstalled the belly pan after the K04/six speed swap, cleaned the leather seats and the rubber floor mats. I DIDN'T ever get around to washing the rest of the car though.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1fast2liter said:


> What size wheels and tires. I just got a staggered set of wheels 18x8 front and 18x9 rear +35 frontcand +30 rear mite use spacers to get flush. But trying to find the right tires so stretch and over all diameter is the same
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


 I would just go 215/40/18 all around.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Neb said:


> I would just go 215/40/18 all around.


 I think that's what I have. I'm 18x9 and 18x10 tho 
Did you liquid tt guys buy it off their site? Do they ship to the US? 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

euroguy666 said:


> Did you liquid tt guys buy it off their site? Do they ship to the US?


 Got mine from a group buy on Audiforums. They should ship to the states..


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

euroguy666 said:


> I think that's what I have. I'm 18x9 and 18x10 tho
> Did you liquid tt guys buy it off their site? Do they ship to the US?
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 You have a pic of your setup I would like to see the stance

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

1fast2liter said:


> You have a pic of your setup I would like to see the stance
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


 That was my silver one up there. 

Here's another one. I rub the tread of the tire on my fender while turning. Rear is bouncy but doesn't rub unless I hit an insane bump. Shed been know to throw sparks....


http://imageshack.us/a/img834/9205/56281044505574212687295.jpg

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Got myself a panzer plate off Craigslist today


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

AWE-Tuning Boost Gauge


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Purchased a new security system for the car on Friday. It's super easy to install and use, won't go off and annoy everybody in the parking lot, and the best part.... its 100% german. I mean, you gotta use a German security system in a German car, right?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

96AAAjetta said:


> Purchased a new security system for the car on Friday. It's super easy to install and use, won't go off and annoy everybody in the parking lot, and the best part.... its 100% german. I mean, you gotta use a German security system in a German car, right?


Good choice. Take *quality* classes if you can. It's only a liability without proper training


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Good choice. Take *quality* classes if you can. It's only a liability without proper training


Thanks. Will do. Im in the military, so I've got the whole "weapon safety" thing down pretty good. I just need to take a CCP class to learn all my local laws as they pertain to handguns.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

96AAAjetta said:


> Thanks. Will do. Im in the military, so I've got the whole "weapon safety" thing down pretty good. I just need to take a CCP class to learn all my local laws as they pertain to handguns.


Good.. You want to find out who gives the best concealed courses in your area. They usually have more to offer in the way of real-time drills to get you acclimated. Being able to hit a paper target is different than shooting on the move, and making high pressure decisions on the fly. Find out where you can learn about CQB (Close Quarters Battle) and dive in. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Ed_in_Miami (Jul 9, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Good.. You want to find out who gives the best concealed courses in your area. They usually have more to offer in the way of real-time drills to get you acclimated. Being able to hit a paper target is different than shooting on the move, and making high pressure decisions on the fly. Find out where you can learn about CQB (Close Quarters Battle) and dive in. You'll be glad you did.


Now all you need is one of these bumper stickers


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Snapped off my hood release handle.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I always wondered if that could happen, it was even my sig for awhile! Sorry to hear, any idea about replacement? What's the routing?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

l88m22vette said:


> I always wondered if that could happen, it was even my sig for awhile! Sorry to hear, any idea about replacement? What's the routing?


The routing appears to be pretty easy. I think I just need a new handle and wire. I used a vise grips to pull on the wire inside the car and it's pretty hard to pull. I believe the wire is most likely seized or something.

Meh, 12 years for a chunk of plastic is a pretty decent ROI.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Emptied my catch can today..


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

darrenbyrnes said:


> The routing appears to be pretty easy. I think I just need a new handle and wire. I used a vise grips to pull on the wire inside the car and it's pretty hard to pull. I believe the wire is most likely seized or something.
> 
> Meh, 12 years for a chunk of plastic is a pretty decent ROI.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


This happened on my mk3. Did the same thing. Pliers on the floor. :beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CamelWagen (Mar 8, 2012)

to a pic of it in the rain ( not today lol)










parked in the way at work haha


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

modstyle said:


>


Ahh. My old wheels. 
Go a little lower and ull look :thumbup::beer:eace::heart:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Bought a eurodine 1000cc wb ecu with injectors and resistor box. Rims. Paying g or my turbo kit monday ordeted a spec stage 3 clutch. And need to order the conversion harness from nb to wb. Also got my front Mount and trying to get a 3 core radiator

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

drove mine for the first time in 3 weeks


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Drove mine thru a lake in this nasty storm yesterday. Electronic boost gauge no longer works... :banghead:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Shoveled it out.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Got a well needed alignment done.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*subject [optional]*

Installed the dieselgeek panzer plate


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Tranny and Diff oil change.



cheers


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

nothing...
its safe and sound on stands in the garage for the winter...waiting on the new shoes to arrive.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*First drive of 2013*

Coolant flush.
Trained my intake mani to shoot fireballs.
Trained myself how to tighten hose clamps.

Drove it for the first time this year :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

modstyle said:


>


I have been waiting to see the new wheels on it! Looks good. Please post some more pictures soon. I really like the seat delete too. I can't wait until I can ditch mine. Do you still have your Corrado?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr

stuck in the snow overnight? not a big deal.

battery completely dead? big deal


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Test fit day!


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Cleaned the MAF with some CRC spray
Cleaned the K&N Panel Filter with a recharge Kit
Finally replaced Passenger City Light


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

FullyLoadedCarat said:


> Test fit day!


Have those wheels always been that color?


The car looks :thumbup:.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

wow nice ride, love the wheels.


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

misternoob said:


> Have those wheels always been that color?
> 
> 
> The car looks :thumbup:.


Just got them a couple weeks ago, so yes?

I've already started pulling the clearcoat and paint off them to polish the lips. 

The plan is a champagne/silver for the centers.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

FullyLoadedCarat said:


> Just got them a couple weeks ago, so yes?


It looks like a car that I wanted to buy back in 2011. But the wheels were a bright pinkish color.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

FullyLoadedCarat said:


> Test fit day!




very nice. whats wheels and tire spec.....


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

deleted emissions installed resistor box installed wideband conversion and ecu. tucked wiring. waiting on arnold from pagparts to email me back. rims and intercooler come today as well as clutch too? only thing left to get is flywheel insert and a inline fuel pump. also ordered a bbm rail and fpr holder. 



question for you bt guys. when running oil cooled only do you just cap off the coolant lines or do you loop them togeather?


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

1fast2liter said:


> very nice. whats wheels and tire spec.....[/QUO
> 
> Keskin KT2's
> 
> ...


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

1- Removed secondary water pump (after-run water pump) cos it was leaking , used a PVC pipe to connect two hoses for the time being till i get new one installed .

2- Removed the on battery fuse box from the R32 and installed in the TT .

3- installed Greddy B profec II in parallel with N75 , still tinkering with the settings . BoostMachine still mounted in case i wanted to re-use it.

4- drove the car after almost 14 months of collecting dust in the garage.

couple of more jobs needed ( coil-packs +spark plugs + front left abs sensor + front top strut bush's need replacement )


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ModsTTand said:


> 4- drove the car after almost 14 months of collecting dust in the garage.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Last pic the top half needs to come off to get the turbo in and all so valve cover will get done at same time

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

- Received OEM Clutch, Dual mass flywheel, slave cylinder, flywheel bolts, Coolant, rear main seal, sway bar bushings.
- Tinted the windows at 18%.
- Installed Pioneer Deh-p9400bh and RAM tablet mount.
- Installed new center dash defrost frame and vent that I broke, only to realize I forgot to put the center channel speaker back in. Its staying out, I dont want to break the damn vent again. :banghead:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Replaced my fuel filter










and cut it open..








This is after 120.000 miles


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Installed this


----------



## Ed_in_Miami (Jul 9, 2012)

[email protected]$)&@ expensive-ass HID headlight!!!!


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Installed the pte 5857 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Morio said:


> Installed this


Whats the P/N on that?


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Got a new coil pack harness yesterday


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

I installed two oil pad heaters: One 150W on the oilpan (Kat's 5x4" pad), and one 25W 1.5x5" pad on the oil filter itself. Both are available from Amazon.

On the back of each, I applied two layers of fiberglass wrap using 3M spray adhesive, and then sealed that with aluminum tape. 

I applied to the oilpan (after cleaning with laquer thinner) using the adhesive backing. I then sealed the outer edges with high-temp silicone.

On the oil filter, I used thermal paste (a grease used for CPU heat sinks) for two reasons: (a) to eliminate hot spots; and (b) to transfer the heat without sticking to the filter, so that it can be removed and reapplied with each oil change. The pad is kept in place by two large zip-ties (the heat doesn't appear to be enough to melt -- it if is, I'll try large hose clamps or stainless zip ties).

The result is that, with three hours of juice, triggered by a timer, the oil temp is about 40 degrees warmer than ambient when I leave in the morning (I live in Minnesota). This ensures that the flow of oil is adequate (even `though I'm already using Amsoil 5W-30 European Formula).

Kat's makes a 250W 4X5" pad, but I didn't get it because I was concerned about too much concentrated heat burning out the element and catching fire. If I need more heat, there's enough room to affix another 2X5" 75W pad or maybe even another 4X5" 150W pad.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Bought the car with these pieces o' crap:


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr

Put on these non pieces o' crap:


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr

I haven't had time to do ANYTHING + this weather is non-motivating as hell. Next week will be the start of suspension, spacers, window fixing, headlight polishing, radiators, bumpers, tune ups, etc.

Trying to get it presentable by the start of show season


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

did the coil harness replacement.
what a pita...


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> did the coil harness replacement.
> what a pita...


I bought a coil harness 2 years ago planning on doing this yet never set the time to actually do it because it seemed too complicated. How did you go about doing this?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i have a thread in this forum thats on the first page.
the vw harness is close enough, but not an exact fit. The wires are colored different, and the TT has a few extra wires not in the vw harness (at least on my 2002 AMU TT). It was simple to resolve, but just took a little time. The two wire plug for emissions stuff on the valve cover is not in the vw harness. you need to keep this intact from the old harness. there is also a ground wire for the oil sensor that ends up in the coil harness. this is not part of the vw harness. i just cut this wire short and grounded it to the block.

I would only unwrap the wire loom from the coil harness down to where it branches in a few directions just below the intake manifold. I would then cut the wires out you don't need. BE CAREFUL not to cut the ground wire that goes to the oil sensor or the two wire emissions plug. Unwrapping the whole thing is a total PITA and adds probably 4 hours or so. So dont unwrap the whole thing like others do. No point. Just to the spot below the intake. other than that, the wires are labeled with the pin number. it is pretty obvious where they go due to the lengths. like 3 go to a 14 pin plug just behind the driver headlight. the other 5 go to the smaller connector in the ecu. The whole harness is wrapped and protected so you can just "overlay" it on top of all the wires in the waterfall and in the rain tray.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Raek said:


> Bought the car with these pieces o' crap:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr
> ...




Well done sir :beer:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> i have a thread in this forum thats on the first page.
> the vw harness is close enough, but not an exact fit. The wires are colored different, and the TT has a few extra wires not in the vw harness (at least on my 2002 AMU TT). It was simple to resolve, but just took a little time. The two wire plug for emissions stuff on the valve cover is not in the vw harness. you need to keep this intact from the old harness. there is also a ground wire for the oil sensor that ends up in the coil harness. this is not part of the vw harness. i just cut this wire short and grounded it to the block.
> 
> I would only unwrap the wire loom from the coil harness down to where it branches in a few directions just below the intake manifold. I would then cut the wires out you don't need. BE CAREFUL not to cut the ground wire that goes to the oil sensor or the two wire emissions plug. Unwrapping the whole thing is a total PITA and adds probably 4 hours or so. So dont unwrap the whole thing like others do. No point. Just to the spot below the intake. other than that, the wires are labeled with the pin number. it is pretty obvious where they go due to the lengths. like 3 go to a 14 pin plug just behind the driver headlight. the other 5 go to the smaller connector in the ecu. The whole harness is wrapped and protected so you can just "overlay" it on top of all the wires in the waterfall and in the rain tray.


Very helpful advice, I will be referring back to your thread when I get a chance to do this. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Morio said:


> Installed this


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

FullyLoadedCarat said:


> Whats the P/N on that?


not sure..... but here is a link

Cellphone holder


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

did you pay 640$ for a pad to rest your phone on???


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

speed51133! said:


> did you pay 640$ for a pad to rest your phone on???


no........ I didn't :screwy::screwy:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

GOOD!!!!.... b/c I was gonna say ... someones baller


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

No he paid 643

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bought it some winter wheels.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

im a little jealous


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

With those widths :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

1fast2liter said:


> No he paid 643
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


you forgot 19.95 for shipping


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Bought it some winter wheels.


NICE SCORE!!!!!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just ordered the adapters. I can't wait to see these on the car! I will have to wait till next Friday to order the tires though. I am going to refinish them in gold.  I have always want gold wheels, so these will be the set. I'm just going to paint them for now, since chip repairs will be easier that way. Plus, it will a relatively low cost solution, encase I decide to change the color later on. Time to build a little stand to spin the wheel as I spray it...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Dropped my transmission for a second time in a couple of weeks . I installed the clutch with the wrong pressure plate the first time :screwy: (PP was making contact with the housing).


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

I got my door kicked in by my (ex) fiance. New dents to fix! 

On a positive note, I got replacement coolant cover and battery cover that was missing when I bought the car.


----------



## Nmarquis (Jan 30, 2012)

washed it, registered it, put some new bosch wiper blades on it, and lowered the headrests (roadster).


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

mercavius said:


> *I got my door kicked in by my (ex) fiance. * New dents to fix!
> 
> On a positive note, I got replacement coolant cover and battery cover that was missing when I bought the car.


Ouch.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

mercavius said:


> I got my door kicked in by my (ex) fiance. New dents to fix!


Damn!!!! She must of had a full cup of crazy for breakfast this morning.

Edit: or did you try to run her a$$ over while she was in the cross walk...i hear that's grounds for getting your door kicked in. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

cheers


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

She's been on a steady diet of crazy. 

Had to get rid of her. When girl #2 assaults girl #1, girl #2 gets the boot.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

All of my tires were nice and low from being in storage. Going to fill them up tonight, must be that summer air.

I cannot wait for spring. My winter a6 is getting old to drive. It is trusty though, other than needing to pull the fuse every time I drive so It does not honk at me and lock/unlock and roll the windows up and down on its own.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

mercavius said:


> She's been on a steady diet of crazy.
> 
> Had to get rid of her. When girl #2 assaults girl #1, girl #2 gets the boot.


Yeahhh. Kicked a girl out of my house and I got my car keyed. Don't let girls know how much u love ur car! :thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Damn!!!! She must of had a full cup of crazy for breakfast this morning.
> 
> Edit: or did you try to run her a$$ over while she was in the cross walk...i hear that's grounds for getting your door kicked in. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> cheers


That's only in Florida. :screwy:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

mercavius said:


> I got my door kicked in by my (ex) fiance. New dents to fix!
> On a positive note, I got replacement coolant cover and battery cover that was missing when I bought the car.


Some times you just gotta smack a b!tch:laugh:



TTC2k5 said:


> Edit: or did you try to run her a$$ over while she was in the cross walk...i hear that's grounds for getting your door kicked in. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> cheers


I see what you did there


----------



## Peff (Dec 12, 2012)

Just put in some washer fluid... doing big things today lol


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

i broke down and bought a paper copy of the Bentley today, going to be nice to not have my laptop getting dirty while i try to find info for the car. now onto more upgrades ......


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Got new tires and replaced my brakes. My old Bridgestones 760s gave me about 25K so I'm satisfied. 225 on 8.5" rims isn't much of a stretch but it looks better on the new Conti Extreme Contacts than on the 760s. Looks rounder and the lip area doesn't stick out as much. The brakes consist of ECS slotted and drilled rotors, Akebono pads and some generic braided lines. Flushed the old fluid with ATE Super Blue.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dyed my grey 225 seats black. So much fun. But sooo messy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Drove it to a VW meet on Friday.
Drove it to cars and coffee in town on Saturday
Drove it to cars and coffee in my area on Sunday.

I love the first weekend of the month!

One pic here


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Loooook'een good!! :thumbup::thumbup:

:beer:
cheers


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

visibility through these when I got the car was MAYBE 50%.

so...I sanded and polished...eureka!


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

GT3076r Install 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Loooook'een good!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :beer:
> cheers


Thanks Bob!
This is definitely a work in progress!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I did some plowing while going out to do a quick self portrait shoot! 






One of the results! 










eace:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

nice video i like


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ordered a new haldex pump. Ordering some control arm bushings as we speak.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I forgot black forest had clearance on APR TB hose. 45$ is not bad.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Vstone2262 said:


> I forgot black forest had clearance on APR TB hose. 45$ is not bad.


Except it's blue, and it's not the throttle hose.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Did a lens restore on one of my headlights. Man, can you see the difference. I didn't realize how bad they had gotten. Does anyone know what good maintenance is on a restored light? Do I need to constantly wax them to keep from oxidizing? Seems like they're gonna get weathered faster now that the factory seal has been sanded off.


----------



## TURBO_TT (Mar 12, 2013)

It will pretty much always come back, a good sealer with wax should hold you over pretty well though. Mine lasted about a year before I had to re-do them, but they weren't as bad and I didn't sand the second time just polish and buff and wax and done. Mine does sit outside though, not garaged


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

TURBO_TT said:


> It will pretty much always come back, a good sealer with wax should hold you over pretty well though. Mine lasted about a year before I had to re-do them, but they weren't as bad and I didn't sand the second time just polish and buff and wax and done. Mine does sit outside though, not garaged



I wonder how a spray paint clear coat would work. By the way, welcome to the tex...


----------



## TURBO_TT (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks! 

Essentially, every spring when I detail the car I do the lenses and they usually last for a year. I don't bother with clear coating them, but I think it will work just fine if you did.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

245/40/17 Direzza ZII's installed last Saturday and Bilstein PSS's on the way.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

180dan said:


> Did a lens restore on one of my headlights. Man, can you see the difference. I didn't realize how bad they had gotten. Does anyone know what good maintenance is on a restored light? Do I need to constantly wax them to keep from oxidizing? Seems like they're gonna get weathered faster now that the factory seal has been sanded off.


Looks CLEEEAAANNN! 

My "dirt" is on the inside. :thumbup: to condensation. I have terrible visibility. Just enough to not cause an accident. I havent had the time/place(due to weather) to crack them open :facepalm:.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You can also buy clear lamin-x to cover them too.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I've read on other forums that clear coating the lenses could be a negative modification after some time. Most rattle cans do not have proper UV protection which has proven to be a large issue when it comes to headlights going foggy. The eventual affect is yellowing. When I restore my lenses I will be using lamin-x.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

misternoob said:


> Looks CLEEEAAANNN!
> 
> My "dirt" is on the inside. :thumbup: to condensation. I have terrible visibility. Just enough to not cause an accident. I havent had the time/place(due to weather) to crack them open :facepalm:.


I read a post where a guy stuck something like a coat hanger with a cloth on the end through the lamp hole in the back of the housing. He was able to clean up alot of the dust and condensation on the inside of the lens. I think he cleaned it up at the end with a crevice tool or a long hollow tube of some sort and a vacuum. Sound familiar?


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

180dan said:


> I read a post where a guy stuck something like a coat hanger with a cloth on the end through the lamp hole in the back of the housing. He was able to clean up alot of the dust and condensation on the inside of the lens. I think he cleaned it up at the end with a crevice tool or a long hollow tube of some sort and a vacuum. Sound familiar?


I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

20v master said:


> Except it's blue, and it's not the throttle hose.


It was, but they emailed me the next morning saying the item was sold months ago. Bummer.

Got an Ebay TIP and Ordered front EBC Red pads and Slotted rotors. As well as timing belt kit.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

paid 1200 in parts for a sachs race pressure plate, billet flywheel, and clutchnet disk (bolts and t/o bearing included)....

paid 1400!!!!!! to get it installed!!!!!!

Was quoted 800, but they said my performance parts made it take twice as long. I asked them what parts specifically, they said my V-Band downpipe on my tial turbine housing took way longer to remove than if it was OEM.

ugh....you cant take your car ANYWHERE and not get fleeced. I just dont have the time to do a clutch job on a quattro tt.....


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

Washed, waxed and buffed, oil/filter changed, smogged, carfaxed, photo'd, and put up for sale


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> paid 1200 in parts for a sachs race pressure plate, billet flywheel, and clutchnet disk (bolts and t/o bearing included)....
> 
> paid 1400!!!!!! to get it installed!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 That blows... v-bands IMO are easier to remove. One bolt and its done. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Springs here. Time to buckle down. Started finishing up the motor...again


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Had my alternator clutch go on me unexpectedly. 

Belt was making a horrific whirring/rattle noise, so I suspected the tensioner since it was visible jumping, however, after removing alternator, it was the clutch on the bearing inside it (between roller and internals....) 

damn Bosh reconditioned Alternator for $398. 

It never ends with the TT:banghead: 

Good news is that on the way out of the shop I picked up my set of fresh FK452 tires!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone know of a good rear strut to use on my really low rear setup? Vmaxx setup with everything removed and spring replaced with the afco spring everyone uses... looking to no bounch around as much. Was thinking Koni yellows but I think they would be out of their range.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Repaired my broken latch in the glove box. 

$30 in parts and tools can save $700 at the dealership  

Took this pic a while ago


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

180dan said:


> Did a lens restore on one of my headlights . . . .Does anyone know what good maintenance is on a restored light? Do I need to constantly wax them to keep from oxidizing? Seems like they're gonna get weathered faster now that the factory seal has been sanded off.


 My solution: Contact [email protected] and order some genuine 3M film. Then, using a mixture of rubbing alcohol & water, apply the film to your lights, squegee the water & bubbles away, carefully score with an X-ACTO knife, and you're finished for many years. Steve will provide you with instructions, and he's really easy to do business with. Do not purchase non-3M film off of eBay: you'll be removing it in a year or two because of shrinkage, deformities, and adhesion problems. Don't ask how I know. 

I've had the 3M film on my headlights for about four years, and never worry about rock putting. The film does not become yellow, and is not affected in any way by heat from the lamps (consider that this film goes over the hoods of black cars, that bake out in the sun, which is far hotter). Also, you can buff and polish the film with a 3M or McGuires swirl remover to remove fine scratches, as you would on paint (although I recommend doing this in cooler weather if you're using a power-buffer, and to go lightly). I sometimes need to do this because, in the winter, I'll use the squegee at the gas station to remove snow and grime from the headlights, and this invariably causes scratches from sand that is in the squegee or already on the light.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Picked these up! Got one hell of a deal on them! 18x8.5 up front and 18x10 in the rear with 225/40s all the way around. The best way part is that I got 5 wheels, one extra wheel because one had some rash, all for $700!! Can't wait to get some coils and get dropped!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks pretty good! :thumbup: The 10" wides may be a less hub bearing wearing option for me..


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Raek said:


> Bought the car with these pieces o' crap:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr
> ...


 Good choice. Feel like I saw that car up on craigslist around this area in the recent past. The tails made me think this would have been it... 
Where in NY are you? 
Glad you put the OEM's back on. Nice to see another Desert Green car...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

chrisc351 said:


> Picked these up! Got one hell of a deal on them! 18x8.5 up front and 18x10 in the rear with 225/40s all the way around. The best way part is that I got 5 wheels, one extra wheel because one had some rash, all for $700!! Can't wait to get some coils and get dropped!


 your tires are way too narrow for the wheel. i don't think that is even safe. why wouldn't you want the widest tire you can fit on there? wide tires give more traction and stability.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> your tires are way too narrow for the wheel. i don't think that is even safe. why wouldn't you want the widest tire you can fit on there? wide tires give more traction and stability.












BTW, I agree with you, but looks are more important. Duh! :laugh: But what do I know, I run a 245 tire on a 7.5" wide wheel.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

^LOL 

ordered the ecs eccentric bushing kit


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> your tires are way too narrow for the wheel. i don't think that is even safe. why wouldn't you want the widest tire you can fit on there? wide tires give more traction and stability.


 I bought them like them, I'm pulling the tires and probably running 245s


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

chrisc351 said:


> I bought them like them, I'm pulling the tires and probably running 245s


 hehe...I was just giving you crap. I hate the stretched tire deal.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I might just run them for a while and see how I feel, and to see if I can fit larger tires. I've never had stretched tires before or dished wheels, so we'll see!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Good choice. Feel like I saw that car up on craigslist around this area in the recent past. The tails made me think this would have been it...
> Where in NY are you?
> Glad you put the OEM's back on. Nice to see another Desert Green car...


 It was from PA, but who knows? They may have listed it on CL. With the history this car has had, I wouldn't be surprised. Hahaha...


----------



## joe91 (Feb 1, 2013)

new front discs and pads, as well as a new thermostat. complete pita to change, ridiculous location


----------



## sthmck (Jan 22, 2013)

Started wrapping my interior in black microsuede. There really isn't anything wrong with how it is currently just feel like making a change. 










Sorry for the bad cell phone pic.


----------



## rexxiboy90807 (May 15, 2010)

*A/C NOT COLD - Fixed to day after 5 hours*

German Auto Shop - $500 of labor 

Parts - 
Compressor $389 
Receiver Drier $40 
Freon $37.90 

Prior to replacement, There was some troubleshooting of course. Leak Test was done etc..no leaks. Low Pressure side was pretty HIGH at 80PSI 

There goes my $$$$. :banghead:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Sold the Peloquin I had picked up, it was for a FWD 02M, FECK!


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Airlift slam series Strut tops are blown, both leader lines are corroded to the point they leak air, multiple issues with e-level sensors... 

And suddenly all of my stock suspension is sitting in my living room. 

Decisions...


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> paid 1200 in parts for a sachs race pressure plate, billet flywheel, and clutchnet disk (bolts and t/o bearing included)....
> 
> paid 1400!!!!!! to get it installed!!!!!!
> 
> ...



feel ya man. I even attempted the swap and I just couldn't get it going. Ended up wasting a 12 hour session and THEN paying someone to do it :/


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

pulled my turbo off......


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Finally had the time to run wires to my Podi gauge. Came out great.


----------



## Donna591 (Mar 25, 2013)

ordered new tires for the wheels im gonna order monday


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Here's a list of what's been done in the past two months. Hopefully, I can get it into the body shop before show season, as there's still more stuff to be done to make it run right. Rawr :banghead:



ST Coilovers, Afco 600lb Rear Springs, Adjustable Control Arms, Control Arms, Tie-Rod Ends, Swaybar Endlinks, Strut Bushings, Strut Tower Caps, Bushings

Window regulator, Window Motor, Door Pull Cable **

Side reflectors removed, Headlight bezels repainted, foglights repaired, parking light repaired, lenses restored **

Watercooled Industries CC10
18x8.5 ET 20 Front
18x9.5 ET 15 Rear

Falken 452 Tires
215/40/18 Front
225/40/18 Rear
H&R 5mm Spacers

10 45mm Conical Lug Bolts(Front) **

10 35mm Conical Lug Bolts(Rear) **

Front Bumper from Poland **

TT 3.2 Rear Honeycomb Valance **

Stock Tail lights **

Smoked Sidemarkers**

Front Grill Emblem **

Forge 008 Diverter Valve **

Oil Change **

Spark Plugs Changed **

Fuel Filter Changed **

Air Filter Changed **

Cabin Filter Changed **

Radiator Replaced and flushed**

Haldex Serviced**


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

This week will be:

- PSS coilovers installed
- UM strut bushings/OEM strut bearings
- new front discs and Hawk HPS pads in Porsche calipers
- new rear Hawk ceramic pads in OEM calipers
- flush with Motul RBF600 brake fluid
- new front wheel bearings
- new VCT gasket
- SAI block off plate
- 630cc injectors and tuning/tweaking
- install Greddy Type S EBC
- alignment

That'll give me a few weeks of learning her new limits in prep for a track day on May 6th.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> This week will be:
> 
> - PSS coilovers installed
> - UM strut bushings/OEM strut bearings
> ...


:thumbup:

What track?


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Took the tarp off the car, started her up, and while I let her run (only started a few times this winter, never driven). While it was running I threw the new wheels next to her and took a few pictures.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i was gonna say that is a horrible photoshop job, then re-read that you put the wheels NEXT to her...


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would of had some mexi-poke in that one photo :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Ordered my belt tensioner, Thermostat, and a new DP gasket. Cant wait to get this sh!t delivered. The last pieces of the puzzle are coming together..


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> What track?


Track Thread post :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> Track Thread post :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Switched to summer mode today! :heart:










Ignore the bumper! :thumbdown:


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Put some new rubber on the wheels. Put summer wheels back on last week and all of them were dry rotting and weather cracked badly. Saved myself quite some $$ by doing it myself


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Mine got a room mate!


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

This:



nemo1ner said:


> This weekend was fun and tiring. On Saturday, there was a huge turn out. Maya managed to lose the GoPro on one of her runs.  Luckily, the camera came out of the ordeal without a scratch.
> 
> Yesterday, the TT proved itself. Because of the small turnout, the TT basically ran 23 times back to back. Didn't really have time to adjust tire pressure. Once the tires were hot, the car was dancing all over the place. We still did quite well.


.. borrowed from another thread, but he pretty much nailed it. The GoPro footage from it flying off the car was awesome :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> Mine got a room mate!



Very nice, Morio...50th Anniversay 911.

cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Congrats on the 911 Morio :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks guys!!! They seem to be getting along fine...











specs:

2004 40th Anniversary #1277, 68k miles, I am the 3rd owner with most of it's life in AZ. I am very pleased:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats Morio!!


----------



## JimTT (Sep 8, 2003)

Painted it Saturday; pics from Sunday after all the masking removed.

Before:










After:


----------



## mhmmm (Feb 7, 2013)

*Installed topgaiters leather e-brake cover*


----------



## rossbeagle. (Jan 21, 2011)

How is the fitment on that E-brake handle? Quality?


----------



## mhmmm (Feb 7, 2013)

rossbeagle. said:


> How is the fitment on that E-brake handle? Quality?


It's OK. You have to glue or staple the leather down to get it to fit tight (I did on the bottom so that you couldn't see it if you removed the cover). Otherwise it will catch on the console. Also, there is that lump at the end that I didn't like at first but I am getting used to. Quality is good I think- I can post some more pics if you want and you can decide for yourself.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just got these from UPS  can't wait to get these on as well as the wheels this weekend!
Also, I might be taking some photos of a 837.4 hp 911 Techart Twin Turbo!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

What upper grill are you running JimTT? Also, what color was the car painted? Lake?


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just had to replace my read diff including haldex coupling for $1900 for the same reason, but mine got worse. My front right tire would bounce up and down with my drive shaft spinning unevenly because of the tension between the trans and diff. Unfortunately, DBC Tuning, (the guys here in San Antonio I took my car to) forgot I had told them I had an HPA haldex controller on my rear diff and forgot I asked them to remove it and put it on the new diff. Just got my car back and done talking with the owner about it. The scrap guy who comes and collects their old parts has it, and they dont have any info on him. I asked them to tell him they need the rear diff back when he stops by tomorrow, but apparently I am at fault for not putting a note on the repair paper I had an HPA controller on my haldex.....


Dont get me wrong, I like DBC. The guys are smart, efficient, and work at a reasonable price, but if they cant recover the controller and refuse to get me a new one.........:thumbdown:


----------



## JimTT (Sep 8, 2003)

> What upper grill are you running JimTT? Also, what color was the car painted? Lake?


Yes I painted it lake siver. That is an RS style grill in piano black from LLtek. Over priced IMO but good fit and seems solid enough; we shall see.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I just had to replace my read diff including haldex coupling for $1900 for the same reason, but mine got worse. My front right tire would bounce up and down with my drive shaft spinning unevenly because of the tension between the trans and diff. Unfortunately, DBC Tuning, (the guys here in San Antonio I took my car to) forgot I had told them I had an HPA haldex controller on my rear diff and forgot I asked them to remove it and put it on the new diff. Just got my car back and done talking with the owner about it. The scrap guy who comes and collects their old parts has it, and they dont have any info on him. I asked them to tell him they need the rear diff back when he stops by tomorrow, but apparently I am at fault for not putting a note on the repair paper I had an HPA controller on my haldex.....
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I like DBC. The guys are smart, efficient, and work at a reasonable price, but if they cant recover the controller and refuse to get me a new one.........:thumbdown:



Hmm mine seems to be doing something similar, and My AWD is having problems. I have a new controller and Pump. Im hoping that plus a diff fluid change will fix everything up.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

No way man. If you're is already doing it there's damage to your haldex. Start saving for the rear diff


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Did this today...


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Got it back on the road after a few things:

Timing belt change
Water pump
Thermostat
Valve cover gasket
Engine mount
Vacuum/PCV revamp
Phenolic spacer
And other odds and ends in the engine that had to get replaced
Coolant flush
Oil change

So much more work coming up.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

paullee said:


> Did this today...



Looks nice. How does it feel using it?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Looks nice. How does it feel using it?


Very nice. Thick in all the right places. Smaller diameter makes for quicker turns, not to mention that it looks killer hot...I think I might have gained 5-6hp with this mod.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Got these...









And did this....










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Scored a full Votex kit minus deck spoiler on eBay.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

20v master said:


> Scored a full Vortex kit minus deck spoiler on eBay.



That's petty sweet!:thumbup: Loan me the skirts, so I can make molds of them.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That's petty sweet!:thumbup: Loan me the skirts, so I can make molds of them.


We may be able to work that out. I wont havd thrm for a week or so and I'm on vacation in Arizona til Tuesday so I'll contact you then. :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

No rush man. I am going to have to wait for a little higher temps, before my gelcoat will work properly anyway. I think a few weeks from now should be a bit warmer.:beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

F21 Frankenturbo and Unitronic tune. both totally worth it.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Put in the ST coilovers and threw in new pads and rotors while it was all in the air.










Just a little fitment preview  it has too much camber and pokes a little much, so in the future I plan on getting it to sit flat and pulling the fenders to even things out.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Installed and purchased a ECS dog mount Ultimate. WELL worth the money holy crap.


----------



## IGotUrNutella (Apr 16, 2011)

Sent those BMW Ellipsoid 19x9 ET14 to redrill 









And cleaned a little spot of rust under the spoiler, until new paint


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Remove the ballast while you're at it, its the big-ass chunk on the left side behind the crash bar


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

apr stage 2


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

got this for $40 bucks on ebay


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Did my drivers window regulator last night. Works great now without noise and high speed whistle is gone


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

got my summer wheels back on the TT just in time for a freak winter storm in the spring :/

also recently got my hands on some rare(ish) bits for the TT.
that's all i'm gonna say for now...


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Sent out dp to Arnold to modify. Re installed trand with stage 3 clutch

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

i still have my billet shifter gate from when i took it out right before i sold me TT
if anyone is interested!! :beer:
message me


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

FINALLY got all of my suspension done. control arms, bushings, tie rod ends...wheel bearings, new brakes, new radiator, blah blah effing blah.

took her for her first drive since january and gave her a quick wash.


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr

then, I test fit my rear wheels...to see how they sit with the ST springs on the rear. I'll definitely go with the AFCOs that are sitting here.


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Put my relentless down pipe in


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Changed my spark plugs. Dropped the gap back down to .28 Runs great now. The gap was all the way out to .36


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally got some welding done!


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Finally drove her with the new DP on, sounds good but needs to be louder


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Fit wheels, front lip (gnarly mesh grill is coming out), etc etc. 

I'm itching for this thing to finally be done.


TT by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Raek said:


> Fit wheels, front lip (gnarly mesh grill is coming out), etc etc.
> 
> I'm itching for this thing to finally be done.
> 
> ...


Nice watercooled wheels! Def go afco in the rear. And spin them down in the front! Just beware, the rear will be bouncey with the afco springs! Looks good tho

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Brought the TT out of storage on Sunday.. fresh oil and went for a drive.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

euroguy666 said:


> Nice watercooled wheels! Def go afco in the rear. And spin them down in the front! Just beware, the rear will be bouncey with the afco springs! Looks good tho
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, it's definitely going a bit lower...once everything else is taken care of :banghead:

I'm used to bounce...I had a MK4 on bottomed out VMaxx for a long time, hahaha.


Today, I put on my 3.2L valance and made a comprehensive list of all my codes after scanning 


8657059482_9059708755_o by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Flushed the old coolant, figured out catch can placement, remounted the horns with better hardware, attempted to reinstall washer bottle but never marked which bolts came out:banghead:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Raek said:


> Yeah, it's definitely going a bit lower...once everything else is taken care of :banghead:
> 
> I'm used to bounce...I had a MK4 on bottomed out VMaxx for a long time, hahaha.
> 
> ...




What do you like better the TT or 330?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Posting on my GF's behalf. Finally mounted the new wheels for autocross duties. 17x7.5 OZ Alleggeritas with 225/45 BFGoodrich Rivals. We were originally autocrossing on 18x7 BBS CH's on 225/40 Eagle F1's. Not the ideal setup. The new package brings the rolling diameter down very little, but saves a total of 32lbs in wheel weight with a much stickier and consistent tire. 










Ignore the DS. The suspension and wheels just moved us into another class.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Vstone2262 said:


> What do you like better the TT or 330?


 330 for days. But, the Audi is growing on me. However, the 330 is SO much cheaper compared to the TT.


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*DETAILED under hood*

FINALLY getting her in shape- she's been SO neglected! The engine was covered in oil, the cap leaked, wire corrugated covers were replaced, etc etc. 

My wife is convinced this is my mistress.. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 

Today 
cleaned and waxed painted underside of the hood 
cleaned and waxed all painted surfaces 
protector ant on orated all rubber and plastic parts 
installed remaining covers 
added all the OEM hardware screws 

Not bad for a 12-year old!? What's that in person-years - 70 maybe 










This TT is REALLY growing on me. I thought I made the wrong decision, but I'm starting to feel better about it.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

nemo1ner said:


> Posting on my GF's behalf. Finally mounted the new wheels for autocross duties. 17x7.5 OZ Alleggeritas with 225/45 BFGoodrich Rivals. We were originally autocrossing on 18x7 BBS CH's on 225/40 Eagle F1's. Not the ideal setup. The new package brings the rolling diameter down very little, but saves a total of 32lbs in wheel weight with a much stickier and consistent tire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 FTFY


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Pulled the front springs yesterday...need new strut mounts too. 

Pulled the rear springs today... 

H&R springs going in tomorrow along with kmacs and new strut mounts. 

cheers.


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*never saw a car*



warranty225cpe said:


> Changed my spark plugs. Dropped the gap back down to .28 Runs great now. The gap was all the way out to .36


 that was so gap-sensitive!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Raek said:


> 330 for days. But, the Audi is growing on me. However, the 330 is SO much cheaper compared to the TT.


 The 330 is cheaper then the TT???


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> The 330 is cheaper then the TT???


 I've had my 330 for a while...the only problem I've had with it was the VANOS unit. And, that's a common problem. Otherwise, as long as maintenance is taken care of when it needs to be, it's been amazing. 

And, she's purty: 

 
IMG_9201 by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*youre right*



Raek said:


> I've had my 330 for a while...the only problem I've had with it was the VANOS unit. And, that's a common problem. Otherwise, as long as maintenance is taken care of when it needs to be, it's been amazing.
> 
> And, she's purty:
> 
> ...


 she IS pretty.. Lowered? IS there a convertible version ? 
:thumbup:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I put a cone filter on... Then took it off becuase it sounded like a vacuum cleaner 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

racin2redline said:


> I put a cone filter on... Then took it off becuase it sounded like a vacuum cleaner
> 
> 
> Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


 Yeah they are loud compared to air boxes lol.


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

sanded the curb rash off the wheels and resprayed them:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

spydox said:


> that was so gap-sensitive!


 Always mind the gap! :laugh: 

Bought a used 42DD DP for her, and am celebrating the opening of an E85 gas station where I live, 2 miles from the house! Conversion this coming week with 630cc injectors, 255 Walbro, and my Greddy EBC, along with maintenance stuff to prepare for a track day on 05/06. :beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

isnt 630cc kind of small for e85???


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> isnt 630cc kind of small for e85???


 not for stock turbo :thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

spydox said:


> she IS pretty.. Lowered? IS there a convertible version ?
> :thumbup:


 yep. just an H&R cupkit. didn't wanna go super low and mess with the handling perfection  


also, in keeping with TT related stuff...this happened: 

 
Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> not for stock turbo :thumbup:


 That's correct! I am in the high 80's duty cycle at full load (high gears) with 630cc @ 3 bar rail pressure. If they can handle the 37 psi that I spike on the stock turbo and E85 , I think they will provide adequate fueling for all stock turbos on 85% ethanol content (especially when you can always bump the rail pressure a bit). They might fall a bit short on E98 @ 3bar rail pressure, or hybrid K04s ran at high psi, but plenty for the stock turbo on E85.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> That's correct! I am in the high 80's duty cycle at full load (high gears) with 630cc @ 3 bar rail pressure. If they can handle the 37 psi that I spike on the stock turbo and E85 , I think they will provide adequate fueling for all stock turbos on 85% ethanol content (especially when you can always bump the rail pressure a bit). They might fall a bit short on E98 @ 3bar rail pressure, or hybrid K04s ran at high psi, but plenty for the stock turbo on E85.


 Exactly. Looks like I might be installing rods sooner than expected once I join the corn juice club.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Went from this: 

 
Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr 

To this: 

 
413710_705173435415_1594957487_o by Lou Varone, on Flickr 


All I need to do now is get some wiring issues straightened out, wheels balanced and mounted, stance dialed in, and I can get some real photos


----------



## Den2Bright (Apr 27, 2013)

I also changed my oil


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Installed MadMax diverter valve. 

 

 

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Teeguzi said:


> Installed MadMax diverter valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Install looks great :thumbup:


We made some progress yesterday getting our TT ready for the track season.

Got the cluster rebuilt by BBA Reman http://www.bba-reman.com/us/ $320 and they turned it around in 1 day 


Temp, fuel and LCD were dead 

Took the front end off to set up a Mocal Oil Cooler setup


Welding the brackets for the oil cooler to the rebar


Mounted up


Checked our Adjustable end links, all good on the home front and ready for some track abuse!


:thumbup:


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*washed her. TRIED to think of more to do..*










...but I really need to spend more time with the wife and less with TT


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Install looks great :thumbup:
> 
> 
> We made some progress yesterday getting our TT ready for the track season.
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:, but holy crap, that strut looks like it belongs on a johnnydepp pirate ship.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Got my wiring all buttoned up for my new pump and injectors. I had a bad relay that made troubleshooting less obvious than it should have been.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Finished my suspension refresh today: 
New rear trailing arms with K-macs. 
New H&R springs 
New strut mounts and bearings 
New assorted nuts & bolts. 

Tools put away, wheels mounted, and TT off the jackstands. 

Then showered and realized I'd forgotten :screwy: to install the new strut pinch bolts/nuts before I stopped working to have a:beer: last night. :facepalm: Doh!! 

I'll to that tomorrow.  

cheers.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Went to a local car show and won best Audi!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> Went to a local car show and won best Audi!!!:thumbup:


 Black TT: 1. GT Silver 911: 0. 

congrats.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> Black TT: 1. GT Silver 911: 0.
> 
> congrats.


 Yep!!! The pcar now knows its place in the garage!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> Went to a local car show and won best Audi!!!:thumbup:


 Congrats :beer:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Installed my haldex pump, changed the oil, differential fluid. 

I did not need a haldex wrench at all. I ended up using my hand for most of it.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Vstone2262 said:


> Installed my haldex pump, changed the oil, differential fluid.
> 
> I did not need a haldex wrench at all. I ended up using my hand for most of it.


 Then your filter was barely tight.  


I deleted the combi valve and replaced with a block off plate. Also installed a new Oring in the water neck on the driver's side of the head and a new camshaft tensioner gasket and half moon plug to stop a leak there. Today is new rear brake pads and Haldex fluid and filter after work. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Making my catch can work aka cutting it into pieces and welding it back together haha.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:, but holy crap, that strut looks like it belongs on a johnnydepp pirate ship.


 Cold weather testing will do that  Nothing like testing products in New England winters :laugh:

Thank God H&R's clean up easy and take the salt, rain, cold, hot and everything else!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thank God H&R's clean up easy and take the salt, rain, cold, hot and everything else!


 Seriously. I've only ever lubed them up with oil in the spring and fall and they've been great to me.. 

Finally got around to ordering the MM DV today. Going to order a DP today as well I think.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I think that goes with any stainless strut tho. My koni's look brand new and I've only ever wiped them with a rag


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Neb said:


> Seriously. I've only ever lubed them up with oil in the spring and fall and they've been great to me..
> 
> Finally got around to ordering the MM DV today. Going to order a DP today as well I think.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally installed the P2's on the TT! 

I love the retro look! So age appropriate! The fact that these are discontinued, designed in Germany and made in Italy in 2001 or so, difficult to find and in 5x100 makes it even sweeter  

Still getting used to them, miss my rotors 

Crappy cell pic


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> Finally installed the P2's on the TT!
> 
> I love the retro look! So age appropriate! The fact that these are discontinued, designed in Germany and made in Italy in 2001 or so, difficult to find and in 5x100 makes it even sweeter
> 
> ...


 Yea, missing your rotors too. The nimbus-rotor looks was unique: modern meets iconic. 

cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally put the bay back together. Just have some small stuff to button up:beer:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

put Klutch Republik SL5 Wheels 18 X 9.5 with 42DD 20 mm spacers all around 

SOWO bound Booth on main field between Unitronics and Monster Energy next to C2 

Having great deals......


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Not my cup of tea. 

Positive camber in the rear?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Yea, missing your rotors too. The nimbus-rotor looks was unique: modern meets iconic.
> 
> cheers


 I appreciate the comment Bob! 

Like all things TT, its a love-hate relationship


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> I appreciate the comment Bob!
> 
> Like all things TT, its a love-hate relationship


 :thumbup::thumbup: 


cheers


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

WhanAB said:


> put Klutch Republik SL5 Wheels 18 X 9.5 with 42DD 20 mm spacers all around
> 
> SOWO bound Booth on main field between Unitronics and Monster Energy next to C2
> 
> Having great deals......


 I will be there!!! My car will be in the driveways builds booth, next to brada wheels and BFI! It will be nice to finally meet you!


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Morio said:


> I will be there!!! My car will be in the driveways builds booth, next to brada wheels and BFI! It will be nice to finally meet you!


 yes it will 

number 11 on chart main field I guess really no bad spots between Unitronics and monster drink next to C2 

if you want to be in front of my booth a opening just happened yesterday  

see you thurs/fri 

Brett


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

WhanAB said:


> yes it will
> 
> number 11 on chart main field I guess really no bad spots between Unitronics and monster drink next to C2
> 
> ...


 I will definitely come by and get some cards so I can direct people to you of they want those caps!! I am towing mine this year... My older two sons are coming with me and the TT only has two seats


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Took out the rear seats, new Hawk rear brake pads, and did a Haldex service. Only a few more things on the list to be ready for track day on Monday. :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Bled the brakes with Motul RBF600, all set for track time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> Bled the brakes with Motul RBF600, all set for track time.


 Good luck out there!


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Audi TT, Because RACECAR


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*I usually favor the no bra look*

But this weekend I added a Bra to my TT. The clearcoat was badly damaged- so this is more of a cover up than an add on but I like the look? 











:laugh:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Install looks great :thumbup:
> 
> 
> We made some progress yesterday getting our TT ready for the track season.
> ...


 Hi Noah, 

Thanks; so far really happy with MM DV; crazy loud compared to stock but holding boost better. Going to Thunderhill Raceway next weekend to see how it performs "Under Load". Time to embarrass some R8s.  

You were happy with the BBA-Reman Instrument Panel work? What was included in the rebuild? Total overhaul or just what you said was bad? 

I need to do this badly but hate to spend $$$ to get partial rebuild and then have something else fail. 

Cheers!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

spydox said:


> But this weekend I added a Bra to my TT. The clearcoat was badly damaged- so this is more of a cover up than an add on but I like the look?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that a non-OEM one? 

I don't mind the look sometimes..


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Bra on black TT looks non-OEM as the hood piece doesn't have the OEM "TT" logo on driver side like here. 











Bra on Silver TT has it too. 

cheers


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

installed a battery cover, since my car never had one when purchased. deepblueT had it delivered to me 100% free of cost. Thanks for the birthday gift man!:beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

FatAce said:


> installed a battery cover, since my car never had one when purchased. deepblueT had it delivered to me 100% free of cost. Thanks for the birthday gift man!:beer:


 deepblueT is a good man.


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

Converted2VW said:


> deepblueT is a good man.


 hats off to deep blue! 

eace:


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*true dat*



TTC2k5 said:


> Bra on black TT looks non-OEM as the hood piece doesn't have the OEM "TT" logo on driver side like here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes mine is not OEM. I'm outta $ and wife is outta patience!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

spydox said:


> yes mine is not OEM. I'm outta $ and wife is outta patience!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

spydox said:


> yes mine is not OEM. I'm outta $ and wife is outta patience!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What's the PN for the OEM bra?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Got my stance dialed in (for now). I still have my Afco rears waiting to go in, which will essentially need the front to balance out. But, as it sits now, I'm happy. I'll probably get it a little lower before H2O. 

 
Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr 


Next up...stereo, fender liners, internal control module, some engine cleaning and that's about it. Not bad for how it was when I got it...hahaha.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

WhanAB.com Booth #11 for SOWO 2013 May 17-19 Remember some of these may change as to allow more or less vendors.... This is a guide only. 

Great Deals @ SOWO May 17-19 

WhanAB Vendor Hours: 

Friday the 17th 5PM to at least 8 ish PM longer if needed 
Saturday the 18th 8 AM to at least 4ish PM longer if needed 
Sunday 18th Booth maybe torn down but will be there 10 AM to 12 NOONish 

Great Deals on ::::::::::: of course My Stuff......CNC Dipsticks / Engine Bling ++ 

42DD / VDO Gauges @ least a 10% discount off MSRP 
Integrated Engineering 
Stern Products 
Cipher Racing Seats 

Wheels: 3SDM / fifteen52 / ESM / Klutch Republik many more 

V-MAXX: BBK/Coil-Overs Great Specials 
OSIR Carbon Fiber 
Shine Seal: Metal sealer for easy clean... 
South Bend Clutch: DXD 
VISracing Carbon Fiber Big Discounts


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Fixed my A/C issue. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*today...*

1. put in some led bulbs in the taillights. They didn't work as blinker lights- made it blink really fast. So used them for backup lights.


2. Got one rotor painted and caliper cleaned up












3. my NEXT caliper/rotor- starting it now...













4. Installed my new DASH cover. Pretty cool. Florida UV is HELL on plastic this should help.











.. tomorrow she gets tinted! eace:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

spydox said:


> 1. put in some led bulbs in the taillights. They didn't work as blinker lights- made it blink really fast. So used them for backup lights.
> 
> 
> 2. Got one rotor painted and caliper cleaned up
> ...


Link to the dash cover? Looks interesting


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*Black TT Dash Cover*

Here ya go. I love the fit 

Start here and choose your Audi:

http://www.carcoverusa.com/Limited-Edition-Dashboard-Cover.html

SKU: 61494-00-25
Product Name: Ltd. Edition: 2001 AUDI TT QUATTRO BASE (25 Black)


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*Matching seatbelt anchors*

I actually skipped work today to work instead on the TT. I told the ole lady I had projects to do on the house- so I had to hang a couple of ceiling fans too. That was like 2 hours fans, 7 hours TT eace:

I decided instead of spending $160 on 2 plastic seatbelt anchor covers, I'd instead paint them to match the roll bars. I think they look BETTER than the $160 covers?

:thumbup:











Next Im gonna get some rubber grommet to replace the base of the original cover..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Old DP out waiting for the new one to go in. Lots of small things coming together


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> deepblueT is a good man.


thanks guys, the 100% free delivery was only possible because one of my delivery drivers delivers in the next development over  glad i could help you out. i need to be getting rid of things anyway. 
i think i'll weed through all my spare parts soon and get a list together of what i have laying around. 

happy birthday.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> Finally installed the P2's on the TT!
> 
> I love the retro look! So age appropriate! The fact that these are discontinued, designed in Germany and made in Italy in 2001 or so, difficult to find and in 5x100 makes it even sweeter
> 
> ...


they look great and familiar! :laugh: (Honestly they look better on your nimbus than my Moro.)



i'm glad they found a home with someone who will enjoy them. better pics a must!!!!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

my Moro now looks like this


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

New coil overs new BORLA muffler new new


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*Got her tinted*

Barely legal


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*sign up for TT's for SOWO meet*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3807348-What-did-you-do-to-your-TT-today&goto=newpost

Go down first page sign up and pass on Please:

MEETING @ WHANAB BOOTH #11 AT 5 PM FRIDAY THE 17TH GREET-N-MEET / WHANAB SLIPPING SOME DEALS TO YOU ......

THEN EITHER GOING TO APR FREE DINNER/BBQ OR WHATEVER JUST A GOOD EASY LOCATION (OPEN) TO MEET. HERE IS MAP AGAIN BOOTH #11 WHANAB










This map is subject to change but good to go as of today's date and time as SOWO may need to adjust for more and or fewer Vendors.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

spydox said:


> 1. put in some led bulbs in the taillights. They didn't work as blinker lights- made it blink really fast. So used them for backup lights.


I have the same issue with my LEDs in the front. I just left them to blink fast.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I have the same issue with my LEDs in the front. I just left them to blink fast.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


I was able to put in some load resistors behind the radio to stop the hyperblinking. FWIW.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

deepblueT said:


> my Moro now looks like this


Like! M
Nice all dark look


----------



## mark4551 (Dec 8, 2012)

changed my flasher relay and replaced burnt brake light


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

replaced fuel sender, cleaned up wiring for the stereo.

it's quite nice to have a functional fuel gauge again.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

ordered a treadstone tr18t fmic.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

new coolant overflow ball, new suction pump for pcv system, new windshield wiper fluid cap, wrinkle black dipstick tube and coolant res cap


----------



## SincliticoTT225 (May 26, 2011)

Put alot of money down to start the rebuild of my 225.... found out a got a rod knocking...


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*awesome write up*



ttwsm said:


> I was able to put in some load resistors behind the radio to stop the hyperblinking. FWIW.



thanks sir great info


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Finally finished the rims and put my MadMax control arms in. (incredible quality pieces btw!)









































:beer:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

replaced pre-cat O2, front left wheel speed sensor and two leaking coolant lines.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Had a few things to do today and rain put a stop to that real quick 

Then I decided to put my new oil cap in and felt like I did something.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Cleaned up the butt a little bit.


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*Finished the rotor & caliper clean ups*

Wadda pain expecially the rears- had to paint like 180 degrees, put the wheel back on, take it off the jack, move the car a few feet, rinse and repeat...



Started with this rusted mess...





















didn't look very good with the new sestos...











masked it off, painted with hi temp black, cleaned up calipers and rotors with brake clean












painted the lug bolts to match the wheels, advance auto had a great gunmetal paint:












... big improvement!




























hey it was RAINING - how could I mow the yard in the rain, miss wife !?

:beer:


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

*cv boot repair, ball joints and sway bar links!!!*

today car went up on jack stands again, after beign there for transmission 


so my inner boots were torn, sway bar links were shot as well for the ball joints. i had a hard time pulling the axle out of the hub, well mayb i just didnt want to bang on it hard enough, so i end up droping everything out



tomorrow if weather is good ill put everthing back on and go for a drive!!!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I put 2000 miles on it in 4 days...

...took it from Houston to SoWo and had a blast driving my car. Enjoyed it lots.

Also replaced the ac compressor, alternator, and cv boots before hitting the road.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Installed a new, non-leaking coolant flange. One of the most inexpensive repairs on my car thus far ($7).


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Had her Washed and Waxed, cleaned out the garage and put her inside again after a couple months in the driveway :facepalm:. I love peeking into the garage every now and then just to see her sexy rear...:laugh:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Replaced my PCV hoses with an 034 Motorsports kit after noticing alot of oil build up on them. When I pulled them out they were covered in oil and grime but I couldn't find a leak. The check valve was working fine too. Any ideas on where the oil was coming from? Valve cover gasket and cam chain tensioner seal have been done recently.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I cleared out my headlights. Ended up breaking my reflector. I cut out a new one and put a clear one in.

Took a lot longer than I thought it would. Just ran it through the rain and it seems there is a little bit of condensation. 

BAHHHHH


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally got my liquid TT in... thing is so cool...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Broke the rear passenger side lower control arm this morning. Then fixed it.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Hideous vibration coming from my dash. Removed the vents, these little guys were in each one (keeping with the neon theme):


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr

Installed a radio. Of course, it's not as clean as stock...but full iPod control, bluetooth, and a bit more control over the audio was worth it:


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr

And, repolished my headlights. They were starting to get a little milky again 


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


It was a productive, rainy day.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Raek said:


> And, repolished my headlights. They were starting to get a little milky again


Lou, what did you use to repolish your lenses? they look MINT. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fitting wheels and ordering parts:heart:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

FatAce said:


> Lou, what did you use to repolish your lenses? they look MINT. :beer:


Thanks  

Just used the Meguiar's 2 step thingy. Little sanding, little polishing. I'm debating clearing over them...but, I'm scurred.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

You don't need to sand unless you have deep pitting or really bad scratches and oxidation. Most lenses are pretty easy to shine up. You can use any metal polish and buff out the oxidation from lenses. Best to use something like this or you can buy something for  your drill


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Installed a 42 Draft Intake I picked up in the Classifieds. 

Nothing flashy under the hood



























Already had a K&N Drop In



























All Done


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

:beer::beer:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Finally sucked it up and tried a headlight restore. (Never wanted to actually start sanding...) 










Before:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Neb said:


> Nice work!


Thanks Brotha! 
One down... One to go... I will start after I close shop and plan to have a few cold :beer:'s handy. 
:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Finally sucked it up and tried a headlight restore. (Never wanted to actually start sanding...)


Same problem I have, I hate sanding! :laugh: What grit(s) did you use?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

500, 800, 3000, Rubbing Compound, Wax

Get the 3M Headlight Restoration Kit. :thumbup:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

By hand? Or did you use a DA?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

You can do it by hand. It's so easy and simple, the whole process should take 20 min/light really. And you don't really HAVE to sand it unless you have deep pitting and deep oxidation etc.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

18T_BT said:


> You can do it by hand. It's so easy and simple, the whole process should take 20 min/light really. And you don't really HAVE to sand it unless you have deep pitting and deep oxidation etc.


Do NOT sand by hand :screwy: 
If you have pitting and heavy discoloration you will need to sand (for obvious reasons) 
The 3M Kit is designed to be used with a drill. And it took a couple of hours to finish one light - but as you can see, the light was terrible. It was yellow, pitted and I honestly thought - beyond repair. 

The passenger side is not nearly as bad - but it will still take some time as you end up removing the protective "film"


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Do NOT sand by hand :screwy:


So, enlighten me on why you can't sand it by hand? I've done several dozen of these on many different vehicles and all by hand wet sanding as I don't need to buy that kit to make this work. All took less than 30 minutes as I was doing one side as my buddy was doing the other. So, next time he can do it himself.

Here is one example of my work


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Stop working on Honda's! :laugh:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

If you have deep pitted lenses like I did, and are going to start with 4-500 grit sandpaper then you run the risk of damaging the lenses with inconsistent pressure... A sanding "block" will help if you decide to go the hand route. 

Then again, I spent a couple hours on one lens with a drill.... It all depends on how much work your lens needs. I'm not trying to get in a pissing match with you. :facepalm:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Raek said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just used the Meguiar's 2 step thingy. Little sanding, little polishing. I'm debating clearing over them...but, I'm scurred.


I don't think I would clear them either. I'm gonna go the lamin-x route for sure.


----------



## sthmck (Jan 22, 2013)

Been away for a week and a half.... So I drove it.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally put my boost gauge in.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Installed black baseball glove seats.





























Robert


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bought her a companion.

RSX type S. For a daily now. Gave my A6 to the girlfriend so she could get out of her ratty 99 taurus. 

The TT can officially be a garage queen.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Installed new CCM and VAG Comm'ed to recognize remote. SO SO nice to have a remote again, not to mention dome lights, door locks, gas and rear hatches all functional again. :laugh:


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

*OSIR fenders*

Bit the bulliet and bought a set of fenders.:facepalm:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Not today, but yesterday, finally got these installed "correctly." Now the TT knobs simply screw on/off. 

Sourced 90mm x M12s and had 3/8inch standard nuts welded to the hex heads of the M12s. M12s screw-on the faucets and the knobs screw-on the M12s. :thumbup:

Currently from left to right:

PC black euro alluminum 1-piece 6spd: Irish Stout (6% abv)
PC yellow Forge small knob, 5spd: mexican pale (5% abv)
Standard euro alluminum 1-piece 6spd: Tres XXXs (6% abv)
Neiman-Marcus Moccasin 5spd: German Amber Festbeir (5% abv).

:beer:

cheers.


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll have one of each please.....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Not today, but yesterday, finally got these installed "correctly." Now the TT knobs simply screw on/off.
> 
> Sourced 90mm x M12s and had 3/8inch standard nuts welded to the hex heads of the M12s. M12s screw-on the faucets and the knobs screw-on the M12s. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Looks good man. The chalk board top turned out geat. You need to get some friends over there with some skills to do the top right:beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks good man. The chalk board top turned out geat. You need to get some friends over there with some skills to do the top right:beer:


My friends drink too much...doubt it will be done right.


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Finally installed my BFI Stage 1 dogbone bushings. Noticed NO vibrations except an ever so slight amount when the AC is on, when its off, nothing. No need to adjust idle like in my Jetta, only crisper, cleaner feeling shifts. :thumbup:

Also removed the boat anchor and tow hook assembly from underneath the rear bumper cover in an effort to finally find the elusive rear rattle that's plagued my car since I bought it. A nice amount of weight removed but a no go on finding the rattle... This makes 3 days I've torn bits of my car apart in order to track it down. :banghead:


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

*New clutch bleeder block from ECS*

Installed a new bleeder. I F up the screw on the old oem one, so went with the ecstuning bleeder cuse it was same price, not a big change in the pedal feel, mayb it kicks back a little faster but that could be from bleeding the system,









then went for a drive and had a nice hamburger!!


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

New rear Power Slot rotors and EBC Yellow Stuff pads.


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Finally got around to installing my Meyle oil pan this past weekend using the Felpro gasket. What a PITA to clear the SAI pump but thank goodness, no leaks! Guess I know now what the next project is gonna be...


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Oil change, new brake pads/rotors, haldex service. Wouldn't have taken me that long had the rotor screw not broken/sheared. No extraction kit... picked one up, and the extractor broke off in the screw :banghead:. Fug it... put the new rotor on anyway and I'll deal with it later.:thumbup:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Put my freshly refinished wheels and boxter brakes on. Need to do rear pads/rotors now. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Down pipe in, working on the rear suspension


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Removed rivets on SAI pump; replaced with M4 screws, washers, and nuts. Tightened the 27mm nut that holds the oil cooler on (had a slow leak ever since I replaced it last year but lacked the proper socket until now).


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Went too 630's, inline welbro, new pugs, oil change, retuned, pumped the tank full of E85  must say hella fun so far! Even though the car is only on 15psi and 12* advance with a AF of 12.2... Needs work but she run's great for now.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

REplaced my plugs and gapped them at .28. The car idles like it should and my little blip at idle is gone. Replaced my wg actuator for the Forge and couldnt be happier. This thing pulls like a champ and reaks like cheap burnt tequila. I like tequila


----------



## g_sullano (Jun 11, 2008)

*Today I*

Well not exactly today, but a few days ago got my car back with new bumper and rockers:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Aviator Grey? got more pics?

cheers


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

42 draft design catch can installed.
l


----------



## TTgeek (Aug 3, 2011)

*Finally fixed my loose window and upholstery*

Finally got around to pulling off the door panel to adjust and tighten the driver's side window. No more rattle when I close the door and zero wind noise. Also reglued the upholstery where it wraps over the top of the door panel that has been loose since I bought the car. 3M FastBond... :thumbup:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I never drive the TT anymore  I have an RSX type S that I bought and am *hopefully* leaving stock.

Revving out to 8500 is a different beast. I have to downshift on the highway though unlike the torque with the TT. 

This weekend will be a good time to take her out for a beat run. I spilled beer on the passenger side at a car show and forgot about it. A week later I saw some "fuzzy stuff" so extracted that.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

TTgeek said:


> *Finally got around to pulling off the door panel to adjust and tighten the driver's side window*. No more rattle when I close the door and zero wind noise. Also reglued the upholstery where it wraps over the top of the door panel that has been loose since I bought the car. 3M FastBond... :thumbup:


Can you PM how you went about doing this or a link to a how to? Thanks.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

misternoob said:


> Can you PM how you went about doing this or a link to a how to? Thanks.


Noob.. 

JK


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Installed my 42 3" turbo-back exhaust :beer: ... now to set up my appt with Gonzo


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

First Haldex fluid and filter change (not as bad as I though and only lost a small amount of fluid), power washed the motor and finished my headlight resto with some urethane as a sealer to keep them looking like new and give it that wet look (looks great!)


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

started my new interior set up!:beer:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunday, hung out with this big turbo factory slant nose all day. Got to even drive it... ****ing fast

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Finally cleaned up the engine bay/took care of some nasty valve cover leakage


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

FullyLoadedCarat said:


> Finally cleaned up the engine bay/took care of some nasty valve cover leakage


Nicely uncluttered. Good to see the *classic-yellow *overflow tank.  And, a little wd-40 will make that plastic look new. ;-)












cheers


----------



## rogersm (Jan 15, 2013)

Installed my haldex pump, changed the oil, differential fluid.

I did not need a haldex wrench at all. I ended up using my hand for most of it.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Standard Oil and Filter change

Haldex fluid and filter

Transmission fluid including Bevel Box using RedLine MT-90
Rear differential fluid using Red Line using 75W90
Ive seen a number of posts saying freewheeling for a few minutes was unnecessary; based on what I saw it was totally necessary. I added ~ half a quart to both the transmission and rear diff after freewheeling.

Also used a fluid pump from local parts store to pump new fluid into tranny and diff...so so worth the $10!

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/PFM0/W1139/N0728.oap?ck

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Purchased a set of new Iforged Rims :beer:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

rogersm said:


> Installed my haldex pump, changed the oil, differential fluid.
> 
> I did not need a haldex wrench at all. I ended up using my hand for most of it.


Same here actually!


----------



## rogersm (Jan 15, 2013)

Did my drivers window regulator last night. Works great now without noise and high speed whistle is gone


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Tracked down 2 vacuum leaks, both under the intake.

Parts on order...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Scored a sweet set of black sun visors without the airbag labels :beer:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

farbon cyber vinyl the roof.


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Got my FCM and should have my new large fan tomorrow.

Seems ive joined the mystery overheating club


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Also rebuilt the strut bearing in the drivers side of my slam xl's.

Wasn't terribly impressed on the fit of the new ones over the old ones...


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

FullyLoadedCarat said:


> Got my FCM and should have my new large fan tomorrow.
> 
> Seems ive joined the mystery overheating club


I did the same thing last year... fans worked for a week. If all else fails the sensor that goes into the bottom of your radiator controls the fans aswell. Otherwise, do what I do.... turn on ur AC while sitting at long traffic lights :banghead:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

euroguy666 said:


> I did the same thing last year... fans worked for a week. If all else fails the sensor that goes into the bottom of your radiator controls the fans aswell. Otherwise, do what I do.... turn on ur AC while sitting at long traffic lights :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


New fan and FCM in and was still showing upwards of 100 degrees sitting at idle. Burped it, ran it though 5+ heat cylces, and still, 100+ degrees at idle. Got pretty frustrated after that so I swapped the new temp sender for the old one I just replaced and wouldnt you know it, sitting pretty at 85 degrees at idle with the fans coming on at just after 87... 

Hate that I love this car sometimes :laugh:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

FullyLoadedCarat said:


> New fan and FCM in and was still showing upwards of 100 degrees sitting at idle. Burped it, ran it though 5+ heat cylces, and still, 100+ degrees at idle. Got pretty frustrated after that so I swapped the new temp sender for the old one I just replaced and wouldnt you know it, sitting pretty at 85 degrees at idle with the fans coming on at just after 87...
> 
> Hate that I love this car sometimes :laugh:


Temp sender?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Coolant temperature sender


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Ordered this for better feedback at the track and for data collection.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

She got an alignment plus a wash/wax. 

cheers.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Got my Gonzo tune this morning... next stop, the impound.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

New dogbone mount and shifter bushings


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Started detailing it...then it started raining. Awesome.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Finally installed the module for my iPhone to control my air ride.... Lazy I have been


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TT had a GTG:










Mo' pics:

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-pics-at-events-o/tt-gtg-072813/

I need a bigger garage....early bird gets a garage bay. Hard to see, but in the garage are: 3X lake silver TTs: 3.2 roadster, 225 coupe, 180 coupe.


----------



## jadvt2014 (Jan 27, 2013)

*New Downpipe*

Me and a friend installed a 42DD 3" downpipe with test pipe on my 225 this weekend. Had a little bit of trouble getting the old pipe out (cat bolts were beyond rusted) but overall reasonable DIY job. The sound is a slightly louder lower tone and the performance gains are immediately noticeable.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> TT had a GTG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fun! :beer:


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

*new shoes*

a little late but finally got new shoes for the oem wheels, drop her again and thru the 20mm spacer and set, ready for the road!!!! enjoy the BW photos, so you cant notice how dirty the she was


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*trying to clean exterior up won't let go of the Dragons *






































NEW MOD CARBON FIBER FOR LUGGAGE PRIVACY SCREEN 

PIC'S IN SMOKEY MOUNTAIN NATIONAL PARK NC/TN


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey what kind of lower spoiler is that? ^^^

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

euroguy666 said:


> Hey what kind of lower spoiler is that? ^^^
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Seat Leon Cupra R lip.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> Seat Leon Cupra R lip.


Alright, looks good. Like the door handles too man. Nice touch 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Removed the passenger seat, rear seat bottom, door sill panels, weather stripping, interior door panels, started working out the rent in my passenger door. There is a ton more to do. Spraying the jambs tomorrow, and hoping to have the rest of the car ready in two weeks. I can't wait!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Discovered some damage from the past track event. Called it quits prior to finishing the last two runs, due to getting air borne twice in a lap. Steering did not feel right, so headed home. Good thing


----------



## joe91 (Feb 1, 2013)

fitted new fuel return lines, no longer will my bay stink of fuel ! 









Bay now looking like this








also got rid of the charge pipe bracket, n249 and moved a few vac hoses
pic was taken without the chargepipe being seated hence the lack of jubilees


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*carbon fibered my luggage screen*




























THE RED ON THE UNDERSIDE MIGHT CHANGE RED BORDER TO BLACK AS IT IS A BIT BRITE

ADDED SHEET OF ALUMINUM IN MIDDLE FOR STRENGTH ...... 

WHAT DO YOU THINK ?????? :thumbup: OR :thumbdown:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> Discovered some damage from the past track event. Called it quits prior to finishing the last two runs, due to getting air borne twice in a lap. Steering did not feel right, so headed home. Good thing


Glad you found that before it became a bigger issue; my axle shaft retainer nut sheared off at about 100 mph into T1 @ Thunderhill. Huge pucker factor as the only thing that kept wheel on was brake caliper.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

I know its late in the season, anyone interested in some 3pc Porsche alessios? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Teeguzi said:


> Glad you found that before it became a bigger issue; my axle shaft retainer nut sheared off at about 100 mph into T1 @ Thunderhill. Huge pucker factor as the only thing that kept wheel on was brake caliper.



Wow, the  "Pukering" is an understatement!

Too much heat in the wheel bearing perhaps expanded and loaded up the nut too much and caused it to sheer.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, the  "Pukering" is an understatement!
> 
> Too much heat in the wheel bearing perhaps expanded and loaded up the nut too much and caused it to sheer.


Thats my thoughts as well, I think the bearing was failing but I didn't hear it as inside of car is very loud plus helmet. Also dropped that wheel one session prior. So heat + shock = "Thats not good" moment.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Quick progress shot at dinner break, there is a clutch in there somewhere  :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Welded the antenna hole up and started blocking the clear off.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Welded the antenna hole up and started blocking the clear off.


Pics please; if not too late. I have wanted to do this for a long time now but have been to chicken shiat to attempt hours of spot welding to get patch in place.

Cheers!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The hole is only a little bigger than a dime. Maybe ten minutes of welding and waiting. It's easy to reach from the inside, so if it warps you can push it back out. I will take some pictures tomorrow.:beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Progress, ugh, thank god I can let it sit to the weekend


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Wrapped my roof (for the most part) today. However, didn't finish because it's getting dark way too quickly already 



I'm actually on the fence on whether or not I should wrap that little strip above the rear glass. The way it breaks it up looks kinda cool. Guess I'll look at it in the daylight tomorrow and see how I feel. 



Needs a proper bath and detail. Raaahhh


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Started figuring a custom grey paint, and spent TOO much on a spoiler...  :banghead:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> TT had a GTG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like fun times Bob!!!

I met the guy in the audi UTE at Sowo and his friend with the TT Tdi...they seem like pretty nice people.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> Looks like fun times Bob!!!
> 
> I met the guy in the audi UTE at Sowo and his friend with the TT Tdi...they seem like pretty nice people.


Yea, they are. Steve (Ute) is a master audi mechanic and the only guy I've let work on my TT since I got it. He's "my" mechanic. ;-). Given Brian's (TDI) conversion, he should be given "master" credit IMO.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

certifiably lip-low.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Started figuring a custom grey paint, and spent TOO much on a spoiler...  :banghead:


opcorn:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Finished wiring up my IE surge tank w/ 044, fuel system is finished, push/pull fan setup is done and wired up, hopefully finish the awic lines and reservoir this week and it'll e ready to fire up again.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

You know that little black plastic piece that goes under all the dash buttons (butt warmers, hazards, traction control and defrost)? I finally put it back in my dash yesterday. Luckily, my radio wasn't out long enough to lose any of its presets! Woot!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Hardwired the Valentine 1 that I have in my Bimmer to the TT for switchability. They're waaaaay too expensive to have two.



Before H20 I have to do mirrors, spoiler, some more vinyl, spoiler, chip repair, a little more low, and massive detailing. FUN.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice interior Raek.

Sounds like you have your work cut out for ya!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Converted2VW said:


> Nice interior Raek.
> 
> Sounds like you have your work cut out for ya!


Thanks. Whole car was a mess when I got it. I'm STILL cleaning out grime from the interior! Hahaha...


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Also...new shift knob today


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Love that. Is it that big? Or do you have a shirt shifter?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

*abused it*

I abused it.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

taverncustoms said:


> I abused it.


What 60 ft and what did you trap? :beer:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

euroguy666 said:


> Love that. Is it that big? Or do you have a shirt shifter?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


haha...it's actually tremendous. feels way better, too!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Finally got to replace this POS.



Also replaced the tensioner pulley. Then I realized that both of my fuel lines were rubbing the bottom of the hot ass charge pipe. So I decided to wrap it.





A word of caution.. If your going to use exhaust wrap, wear gloves. Otherwise you'll be itching from the fiberglass.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks good bro! A billet fuel rail would be a nice addition.:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks good bro! A billet fuel rail would be a nice addition.:beer:


Thanks. Its starting to come together.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

moved all my I$h and towed the TT 1200 miles south to Port St. Lucie, FL  !!!!!!!!!

my wife, myself and the two kitties are going this weekend! :beer::beer::beer:

oh yeah the two "other" cars are going this weekend too!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

deepblueT said:


> moved all my I$h and towed the TT 1200 miles south to Port St. Lucie, FL  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> my wife, myself and the two kitties are going this weekend! :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> oh yeah the two "other" cars are going this weekend too!


Hit me up when you guys get some time. Ill show you around.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

deepblueT said:


> moved all my I$h and towed the TT 1200 miles south to Port St. Lucie, FL  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> my wife, myself and the two kitties are going this weekend! :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> oh yeah the two "other" cars are going this weekend too!


Same here, I am in Port St. Lucie. :beer:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Deceitful said:


> Same here, I am in Port St. Lucie. :beer:


thanks guys, we will need a few weekends to settle in, as i start work on the 16th. i will def. reach out to at least have a small GTG to indroduce ourselves....:beer:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Tow Strap*

Due to the FMIC piping I couldn't install my tow hook for track days. So...


I cut about 3/4" off of the tow hook mount


Painted the raw steel


Picked up the necessary components.


Got me a great tow strap that won't destroy my FMIC piping.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The tow strap mod is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Synapse Synchronic Diverter Valve


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> The tow strap mod is awesome :thumbup:


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone looking for a gated shifter?









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

sold it and got this , its been fun guys


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice Elise!!!

Enjoy that!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I fixed a vacuum leak that triggered a CEL. a plastic T close to the N149 on top of the engine broke and it was killing boost...

The car runs like new now! so much power!


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Converted2VW said:


> I fixed a vacuum leak that triggered a CEL. a plastic T close to the N149 on top of the engine broke and it was killing boost...
> 
> The car runs like new now! so much power!



Sweet; gotta love days like that! :thumbup:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is anyone on another forum here? Like something specifically for TTs? I'm just over the immature VW kids with no money

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

euroguy666 said:


> Is anyone on another forum here?... I'm just over the immature VW kids with no money
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


LOL. Old TT guys with money meet here: http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/

cheers


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Swapped out my worn strut mount bushings for Powerflex. Totally cleaned up the slop in the steering wheel. (unless i'm just imagining it.)

Oil change

About to install the MM DV (finally).


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

euroguy666 said:


> Is anyone on another forum here? Like something specifically for TTs? I'm just over the immature VW kids with no money
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Thank you sir. See you on the other side!




TTC2k5 said:


> LOL. Old TT guys with money meet here: http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/
> 
> cheers




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Sprayed this:



Onto this:




Worked quite well!


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

Stood looking in the engine bay, wondering the best way to finish getting the engine out:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Installed my coilovers and adjustable rear arms with air tools but no lift in 2 hours. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Raek said:


> Sprayed this
> 
> 
> Worked quite well!


Just the headlight or bumper/hood too?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

20v master said:


> Just the headlight or bumper/hood too?


I had the bumper and fenders resprayed recently, so I just did those (and, just the leading edge of the fenders).

The hood is chipped to death, so I figured this might make it look worse. Also, it said to not use it on headlights.

It's sprays on pretty milky and within about 30 minutes goes to a pretty heavy eggshell. Left it alone for a few hours in the sun and the eggshell is at a minimum. I'll pull it out of the garage and leave it in the sun tomorrow and it should be all good. You can barely see the line where I had the fender taped off. MUCH less apparent than the 3m film


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

very cool. Interested to see how it holds up over time. Is it easy to peel off?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Apparently it peels off like plastidip. However, I think this may be easier as it seems to dry more like a plastic and less like a rubber.


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Fitted this bad boy ha ha


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Who makes that, and what size in the DV outlet? Sick piece, been needing an uppipe :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Got her lowered and aligned.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Matt_B said:


> Fitted this bad boy ha ha


More info on this or BAN


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> More info on this or BAN


Why? He is RHD, using a 2871 on an assumed non OEM manifold, so this won't work for you. In addition, it looks custom obviously. Have someone make you a welded inlet if that's what you want.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Why? He is RHD, using a 2871 on an assumed non OEM manifold, so this won't work for you. In addition, it looks custom obviously. Have someone make you a welded inlet if that's what you want.


Looked like a replacement for the restrictive MAP pipe and throttle body inlet.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looked like a replacement for the restrictive MAP pipe and throttle body inlet.


Ahhh, you're right. I just glanced at the pic on my phone and assumed it was an inlet. If it's the MAP pipe, the angles of the welded sections don't look that great now that I'm awake and paying attention. I had to replace the stupid MAP pipe when I did the K04 setup, and ended up trimming a lot of the battery tray and box as well as relocating the grounds under the tray to be able to squeeze in a short section of 2.5" aluminum pipe with a MAP flange on it. The rest would be easy to make, maybe even cutting and rewelding the cheap throttle hose upgrade pipes on ebay.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Ahhh, you're right. I just glanced at the pic on my phone and assumed it was an inlet. If it's the MAP pipe, the angles of the welded sections don't look that great now that I'm awake and paying attention. I had to replace the stupid MAP pipe when I did the K04 setup, and ended up trimming a lot of the battery tray and box as well as relocating the grounds under the tray to be able to squeeze in a short section of 2.5" aluminum pipe with a MAP flange on it. The rest would be easy to make, maybe even cutting and rewelding the cheap throttle hose upgrade pipes on ebay.


It looks like its set up for a WM port and DV relocation. Id be interested to see if we can make something like that for the 225 TT. I dont mind cutting some of the battery tray. especially if I can get all of that in one piece.


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I am glad I got some responses. 
In order - the pipe was made to my specification by Rob Foster and the guys in the fabrication shop at forge Motorsport in the uk.
DV port is 25mm as I am running stock DV (which is actually very good) £30 and holds 2 bar faultlessly with uber rapid response time 
Yes it's a map sensor / DV/ with a tap for meth nozzle. I am running a custom battery tray and a small battery from a jap car - Evo I think. 

As for the angles it's actually a massive improvement on my old set up - I will post a pic of the way I was running - stock map housing and silicone 90 bends. This pipe flows really really well.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Matt_B said:


> Well I am glad I got some responses.
> In order - the pipe was made to my specification by Rob Foster and the guys in the fabrication shop at forge Motorsport in the uk.
> DV port is 25mm as I am running stock DV (which is actually very good) £30 and holds 2 bar faultlessly with uber rapid response time
> Yes it's a map sensor / DV/ with a tap for meth nozzle. I am running a custom battery tray and a small battery from a jap car - Evo I think.
> ...


It looks great. Id be interested in seeing if they would make a larger run of these. I would take one.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Worked on my replacement door card as the seller, a "fellow" vortex member, sold them to me as in good condition but they were far from that.

Basically, replaced the Bose speaker grille on the passenger with a new one from the dealer.


----------



## mhmmm (Feb 7, 2013)

*Installed OEM phone bracket with iPhone cradle*


----------



## davemk1 (Oct 30, 2009)

New rear emblems :laugh:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Picked up a set of Michelin pilot sport A/S 3's


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Almost have the front end back together after getting flywheel dowels thanks to my girlfriend's machinist brother, it finally let me get the damn drivetrain in :thumbup: Got the rad support bolted back on and basically finished the left side of the engine, still need to mount airbox/battery stuff and torque axle bolts. 

I'm also thinking about DV relocation since all the parts are sitting on the floor, just need some misc hardware to make it work, however that would require moving the catch can and space is limited in my bay. Its bolted to the battery box now but I could bolt it to the airbox instead, we'll see how it works out, and I've gotten the bug to simply park the car while it awaits the master cyl upgrade, though I wonder if two variables are too many. On one hand, the OEM master cyl definitely worked when I parked the car, however it is also old and being used with a stronger, lighter clutch setup, and I want the new stuff broken in properly. TBD

Problem:









Custom dowels:









Fixed! (also, notice how the pressure plate prongs are flatter, showing spring tension against the clutch plate )


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> I've gotten the bug to simply move the car while it awaits the master cyl upgrade, though I wonder if two variables is too many. On one hand, the OEM master cyl definitely worked when I parked the car, however it is also old and being used with a stronger, lighter clutch setup...


Are you a glutton for punishment? If it was working when you took the engine out, going to a stronger PP setup in no way justifies replacing the master cylinder. Keep it simple.  


I took out the boat anchor chassis harmonic damper counterweight whateveryouwant to call it behind the rear rebar yesterday. Anchors away!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Because of all the problems I've heard about, and my Southbend was specifically mentioned by company. Eurowise is making an upgrade, I'm going to be a guinea pig for them with the part, screw the band-aid shim kit (it should also hopefully improve braking). I'm going to take care of the boat anchor come winter, really want to get my chassis overhauled while its snowing so that'll be part of it, maybe I'll finally get bearings and the AEB rebuilt...oh wait, probably not lol 

Do you still have a fender for sale Adam?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Because of all the problems I've heard about, and my Southbend was specifically mentioned by company. Eurowise is making an upgrade, I'm going to be a guinea pig for them with the part, screw the band-aid shim kit (it should also hopefully improve braking). I'm going to take care of the boat anchor come winter, really want to get my chassis overhauled while its snowing so that'll be part of it, maybe I'll finally get bearings and the AEB rebuilt...oh wait, probably not lol
> 
> Do you still have a fender for sale Adam?


What problems? Are you talking about master or slave? Aren't the shims for the slave cylinder? Neither is going to improve your braking though. What is a "chassis overhaul?" Yes, I have a fender. What side did you want?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Partial/failed disengagement. The shims are for the slave, but its to provide room for disengagment, but there is also the idea that the stock MC is too weak to work with an upgraded setup. I meant bushings, coilovers, control arms, etc, a full refresh. What do you want for the fender?


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Active day today. Did the haldex oil/filter change, rear differential oil and motor oil/filter. Haldex isn't fun even with the damn wrench :banghead:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Fixed my leaking washer fluid. The issue was this plug dropped down about an inch or so. Black duct tape fixed that problem.


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

Finally decided on a boost gauge. I picked the Prosport Evo gauge, I think it looks great with our stock dash lights.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> It looks like its set up for a WM port and DV relocation. Id be interested to see if we can make something like that for the 225 TT. I dont mind cutting some of the battery tray. especially if I can get all of that in one piece.


I keep looking on forges website at this 
http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=0016&product=FMMAPT

Without the battery box or possibly trimming it I feel like it could work.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

racin2redline said:


> I keep looking on forges website at this
> http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=0016&product=FMMAPT
> 
> Without the battery box or possibly trimming it I feel like it could work.


Yeah, that piece isnt going to cut it. It needs to be a lot longer and have a few bends to it. But using it to build off of would probably work. But for $50 just for that, Id just start from scratch. Just buy the pipe and flange, start fabbing. Maybe James is willing to give it a shot..


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Put in an R32 shifter with 42DD bushings today. Had the ball/socket shifter and wanted to try 42DD's bushings and needed to upgrade the assembly to the pin style. Supposedly the R32's is slighty shorter than the TT's so figured bonus upgrade.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, that piece isnt going to cut it. It needs to be a lot longer and have a few bends to it. But using it to build off of would probably work. But for $50 just for that, Id just start from scratch. Just buy the pipe and flange, start fabbing. Maybe James is willing to give it a shot..


yea would definetly be better off making something custom
also for the dv relocation, better off custom too, easier, cheaper and can be more creative
i just redid a whole bunch of things in my engine bay
ran out of welding gas while finishing the final touch so i dont want to post pics yet
also not sure if i can post pics here
even though my S3 bay is same thing as the TTs haha
i just wont include an body panels :beer:
should have it all finished up by mid week when we get more gas to finish welding the last piece (for now)


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

StateSideS3 said:


> yea would definetly be better off making something custom
> also for the dv relocation, better off custom too, easier, cheaper and can be more creative
> i just redid a whole bunch of things in my engine bay
> ran out of welding gas while finishing the final touch so i dont want to post pics yet
> ...


Nice man. While you're at it, make one if these pipes. S3 layout is the perfect donor setup if your still using stock mani.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

StateSideS3 said:


> yea would definetly be better off making something custom
> also for the dv relocation, better off custom too, easier, cheaper and can be more creative
> i just redid a whole bunch of things in my engine bay
> ran out of welding gas while finishing the final touch so i dont want to post pics yet
> ...


Steve, don't act like a stranger and post whatever picture you want in here. First of all you used to be a regular here with your TT, a stateside S3 is basically a TT with different body panels and you won't find any forum to hang out but here (unless you understand what with the UK chaps are saying ).

Looking at your bay yesterday, I'm really liking it with AN fitting, braided lines, aluminum tanks /manifold etc. Please share your bay and custom pressure sensor pipe when it's done (not that it would be useful to me but the community could benefit).


----------



## Herbert680 (Oct 14, 2013)

ordered new tires for the wheels im gonna order monday


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Washed it, removed the ballast/damper weight and the tow hook bracket from behind the rear bumper. Replaced my windshield washer pump so I can clean the windshield without washing the whole car. Dropped the diff/rear subframe/suspension from my black project 225 in prep for installation of the new goods.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Control arms, then the inevitable alignment. Car sounds and feels much better now.

Was gonna wash her, but realized there was nothing to wash off. Hahaha...

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvarone/10316543455/" title="Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2806/10316543455_16f94cff31_c.jpg" width="800" height="800" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

^ love that car. 


This weekend I did:

Thermostat
Thermostat housing
Green top coolant sensor
Coolant flange
Coolant ball
Wrinkle coated Intake manifold
Replaced intake mani gasket
Cleaned throttle body
Painted throttle body
Replaced throttle body gasket
Verdict motorsports polished injector cups
Polished Fuel rail
Stripped charge pipe for polishing
Replace some vacuum lines
New dipstick and dipstick tube
Replaced all engine hardware with polished stainless hardware

:what:

Im not happy with the blotchyness of the intake mani, so I will send it and the valve cover off to be powdercoated in the future. :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good Br*ia*n! the Wrinkle black is great stuff.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Swapped my summer wheels for my winter set up, then got a flat tire, then got a flat on my "donut" spare.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

^ Yikes, double ****in whammy. Sorry to hear, if it makes you feel better, mine is in the garage with a broken bleeder block and missing clutchline o-ring :laugh:  (why get mad, whateverthehell at this point, there is no smilie for "throwing up your arms in defeat" lol)


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Started the tear down for the big turbo stroker build. Parts are a week out. I'm like a gitty school girl 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone with a 225 want a borla exhaust?









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ you sir, have a PM
I'm interested in it.


----------



## TaTaTaTUrbooooo (May 25, 2013)

orderd the euro t1tty pqlte back with white lettters
drunkkkkk


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

I removed my K04 saturday


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

I didn't do anything today, but a damn rock sure did. A nice crack across the bottom of the windshield. Got hit in the morning, didn't notice where it impacted nor any damage. Come out in the evening to go home, there was the crack smiling back :banghead:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Dark Zero said:


> I didn't do anything today, but a damn rock sure did. A nice crack across the bottom of the windshield. Got hit in the morning, didn't notice where it impacted nor any damage. Come out in the evening to go home, there was the crack smiling back :banghead:


That's the worst  But, if your old windshield was pitted...now you'll have a good clear one.



I put my Afco rears in, ground down the bumps in the fender well, and adjusted the fronts accordingly. I'm pretty happy with the stance................for now.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10701353193/" title="photo-30 copy by raek6g6, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7452/10701353193_139fac08e7_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="photo-30 copy"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10701104025/" title="photo-31 copy by raek6g6, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5477/10701104025_25e888227b_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="photo-31 copy"></a>


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Street wheels…*

Got new street wheels for drives to and from track. Install on Tuesday.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just received confirmation the my new cat back gets delivered today. Still waiting on the valance from Germany. Operation Go Fast Quietly, is almost underway. In the next few months I will be working on sound deadening and getting the comfort level where it needs to be.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

You just did that modified r32 one not too long ago, what are you going with now?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dark Zero said:


> You just did that modified r32 one not too long ago, what are you going with now?


Got the 3" cat back from Relentless. For the money it was a no brainer. The R32 cat back just drones too much (turn downs) . And Im getting some harsh vibrations out of it at high boost (over 24-25+ ). Im thinking going with a larger diameter set up should give me a more free flowing/less turbulent exhaust. I also ordered the 3.2 valance from BKS. My brother the videographer is coming down next week. Hes bringing some gear to do a video shoot of the exhaust/car and my VW/Audi BBQ. Im eager to see the results from a professional. Should be pretty cool. When its done, Ill post Relentless thread #8 
:laugh:


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

I have my Relentless catback on and waiting to put on my downpipe to shoot a video as well. Exhaust looks really nice in person. Would have had everything on two weeks ago but damn stock DP was being a nightmare :/


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dark Zero said:


> I have my Relentless catback on and waiting to put on my downpipe to shoot a video as well. Exhaust looks really nice in person. Would have had everything on two weeks ago but damn stock DP was being a nightmare :/


How do you like the sound of the exhaust? Fitment? And if you dont mind, what did you pay to have it installed? Ive got to weld mine on, so Im not going to be able to do the install myself.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

I installed it myself. Stock DP to the Relentless catback. Fitment is actually pretty damn good, clears everything. I had the 3" APR/BB awhile back and that fit was horrendous, I have no idea how people even use it. I like the tone, but currently have an exhaust leak at the sleeve clamp (crimped a corner) and hope it has an even better sound when I put the downpipe in.

I did have to be creative to join the stock DP to the exhaust since the spacing is a bit different (just got a 10" long 3" tube to 2.5" and a few clamps). If I still can't manage to do the dp myself, I'll have to get it professionally installed and a quote I got so far is really making me want to do it myself :laugh:. After that I might get a few pieces welded in too.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dark Zero said:


> I installed it myself. Stock DP to the Relentless catback. Fitment is actually pretty damn good, clears everything. I had the 3" APR/BB awhile back and that fit was horrendous, I have no idea how people even use it. I like the tone, but currently have an exhaust leak at the sleeve clamp (crimped a corner) and hope it has an even better sound when I put the downpipe in.
> 
> I did have to be creative to join the stock DP to the exhaust since the spacing is a bit different (just got a 10" long 3" tube to 2.5" and a few clamps). If I still can't manage to do the dp myself, I'll have to get it professionally installed and a quote I got so far is really making me want to do it myself :laugh:. After that I might get a few pieces welded in too.


I had my DP welded to my cat back because of that damn exhaust leak after the DP. That is a horrible spot to keep leak free.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dark Zero said:


> I installed it myself. Stock DP to the Relentless catback. Fitment is actually pretty damn good, clears everything. I had the 3" APR/BB awhile back and that fit was horrendous, I have no idea how people even use it. I like the tone, but currently have an exhaust leak at the sleeve clamp (crimped a corner) and hope it has an even better sound when I put the downpipe in.
> 
> I did have to be creative to join the stock DP to the exhaust since the spacing is a bit different (just got a 10" long 3" tube to 2.5" and a few clamps). If I still can't manage to do the dp myself, I'll have to get it professionally installed and a quote I got so far is really making me want to do it myself :laugh:. After that I might get a few pieces welded in too.


Now all you need is my ecu so you can make 300hp 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

euroguy666 said:


> Now all you need is my ecu so you can make 300hp
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Yes I know, just have to get my cracked windshield sorted out. Insurance isn't going to be any help, going to come all out of pocket :/. Let alone still need the DP installed to benefit from the tune.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dark Zero said:


> Yes I know, just have to get my cracked windshield sorted out. Insurance isn't going to be any help, going to come all out of pocket :/. Let alone still need the DP installed to benefit from the tune.


Hit up autohaas in Edison area. They just got a TT in. They'll have a windshield cheap

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dark Zero said:


> Yes I know, just have to get my cracked windshield sorted out. Insurance isn't going to be any help, going to come all out of pocket :/. Let alone still need the DP installed to benefit from the tune.


Hit up autohaas in Edison area. They just got a TT in. They'll have a windshield cheap

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

I was just there yesterday trying to get some steelies for the beater :laugh:. Didn't notice any updates on receiving a TT today just a Jetta TDI. Going to get some quotes on some fresh glass first.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dark Zero said:


> I was just there yesterday trying to get some steelies for the beater :laugh:. Didn't notice any updates on receiving a TT today just a Jetta TDI. Going to get some quotes on some fresh glass first.


Right on. I know their site said they got one recently 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

They don't update their site that often, that TT has actually been there for awhile. They update almost daily through their facebook.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Removed front bumper
removed headlights
Removed and cleaned intercoolers (durty!!!!)

Tried to replace turbo OUTLET hose with brand new forge and the forge seems so small...
Having a nightmare with that one.

Trying to decide if I should buy a FMIC or just keep my SMIC


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Removed front bumper
> removed headlights
> Removed and cleaned intercoolers (durty!!!!)
> 
> ...


I saw a Forge FMIC for the 225 sans piping on classifieds for around 500 I believe if you decide to go that route. If you are still struggling with the turbo outlet pipe you can heat it up a bit which should help (hung mine over the Woodstove for 15 mins last year when I replaced mine).

Best of luck


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Got my replacement (working ) dome bulbs in on Friday and put them in today. I don't think we had any options that worked before out of the box due to the reverse polarity on the side dome bulbs.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Boulderhead said:


> I saw a Forge FMIC for the 225 sans piping on classifieds for around 500 I believe if you decide to go that route. If you are still struggling with the turbo outlet pipe you can heat it up a bit which should help (hung mine over the Woodstove for 15 mins last year when I replaced mine).
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks! Finally made it work with a lot of manhandling!

I ordered a FMIc as well...we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Put new wheels and tires on.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

cleaned and organized my garage so that the gals can go away for the winter 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10875285203/" title="Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2888/10875285203_75d572d5cb_z.jpg" width="640" height="388" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Teeguzi said:


> Put new wheels and tires on.


Love the look :thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Teeguzi said:


> Put new wheels and tires on.


Looks good Jim, did you keep your OZ Ultraleggeras?





Robert


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Love the look :thumbup:


Thanks; ended up really happy after getting them on the car. :beer:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Rford71 said:


> Looks good Jim, did you keep your OZ Ultraleggeras?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely; I am putting Hankook Ventus Slicks on them for strictly track use.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Finally found the ticking noise I was hearing. As it urns out, my timing belt was hitting the plastic cover. Ive been avoiding pulling it off since its such a pain in the ass. ONce I pulled the cover off, it was pretty easy to see where it was rubbing. A little dremel action and 5 minutes later it was good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

started with my window tint and cayenne front calipers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

peter139 said:


> started with my window tint and cayenne front calipers


Pics!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Finally found the ticking noise I was hearing. As it urns out, my timing belt was hitting the plastic cover. Ive been avoiding pulling it off since its such a pain in the ass. ONce I pulled the cover off, it was pretty easy to see where it was rubbing. A little dremel action and 5 minutes later it was good to go. :thumbup:


I'm assuming you just cut the cover a little because your belt hangs over the edge just a little bit? A friend of mine seems to be having the same issue with his GTI. This may be his answer.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

FatAce said:


> I'm assuming you just cut the cover a little because your belt hangs over the edge just a little bit? A friend of mine seems to be having the same issue with his GTI. This may be his answer.


Exactly. Been hearing a horrible noise at start up. Pulled the cover and could see the belt on the edge of the pulley. There's a point on the cover that sticks out and is noticeably worn. The inside of my cover had blue rubber dust at the bottom where it was starting to accumulate. Even had some of the blue dust on the pulleys themselves. Careful with the cover though. Mine was really brittle.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Prepped for the FSI crank... Moar powerrr

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

> Prepped for the FSI crank... Moar powerrr
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Replaced my thermostat and green top CTS.

It's still reading a little high coolant temp-wise. I think there may be air in the lines and have been trying to purge it over the past couple days...

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Mikett (Nov 18, 2013)

Got some new wheels! Fifteen52 tarmacs. Sorry for the iphone picic:
<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=30djta8" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.tinypic.com/30djta8.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mikett said:


> Got some new wheels! Fifteen52 tarmacs. Sorry for the iphone picic:
> <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=30djta8" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.tinypic.com/30djta8.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


White TT's... Yum. That wheel gap tho

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikett (Nov 18, 2013)

euroguy666 said:


> White TT's... Yum. That wheel gap tho
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Yeah i know, only had the car for about 2 weeks. Coils soon


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mikett said:


> Yeah i know, only had the car for about 2 weeks. Coils soon


Good stuff. Welcome to the world of TT s

And does anyone have a use for a 42 draft intake? Went big turbo. They are a really nice peice.
Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

half shafts :thumb down:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Put the damn spoiler back on! :wave:










Put the mirror on after spraying black.










Install the right side bumper grille. Only the right due to an incompetent dealer here in town... They are the reason the front upper grill is the best option IMO.










I will be spraying the roof black this weekend and a couple other parts. All of the black painted parts will get wrapped in carbon. (real carbon, not vinyl)


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad the spoiler went on! 
My motor is almost assembled and ready for the clutch... Everything is powder coated and ceramic coated
















Ready for 500+hp

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

all that to leave the alternator raw? Still looks great tho:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> all that to leave the alternator raw? Still looks great tho:thumbup:


I agree. Pull that alternator cage and spray/polish it. That thing looks like its got barnacles on it :laugh:

Jealous of the new snail though


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> all that to leave the alternator raw? Still looks great tho:thumbup:


Ugh I know. Every time I've ever taken apart an alt and painted it, it never ends up working ever again lol 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

euroguy666 said:


> Ugh I know. Every time I've ever taken apart an alt and painted it, it never ends up working ever again lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

euroguy666 said:


> Ugh I know. Every time I've ever taken apart an alt and painted it, it never ends up working ever again lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


You can hardly see it anyway!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

racin2redline said:


> You can hardly see it anyway!


You need glasses?


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Its painted now. You guys win!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

euroguy666 said:


> Its painted now. You guys win!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Damn, that was fast.. :what:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Damn, that was fast.. :what:


I don't mess around. Plus I powder my own stuff. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*clean up*

cleaned up a bit.

vacuum hoses and evap deleted. silencer on the turbo pipe cut off and re welded a pipe on it and removed one of the brackets holding the boost pipe. also installed Audi R8 coils and brackets. 

What else can I do to clean it up even more?
can I move that sensor on the right of the coils? (single brown wire.)


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

I removed my stock K04 manifold to make room for the chinafold


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

GTmustang said:


> I removed my stock K04 manifold to make room for the chinafold


more info please. interested. photos?


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> all that to leave the alternator raw? Still looks great tho:thumbup:











All good. And she's ready to go in

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

euroguy666 said:


> All good. And she's ready to go in
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Looks good dude:thumbup:

Are you going to remove that spacer under the oil cap? Im glad I pulled mine. Should have done it sooner.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah I might. Does it leak? I'd rather it look funny and function correctly than leak.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

euroguy666 said:


> Yeah I might. Does it leak? I'd rather it look funny and function correctly than leak.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



I removed mine and ordered the rubber oil cap ring from ecs for like $2.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

euroguy666 said:


> Yeah I might. Does it leak? I'd rather it look funny and function correctly than leak.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Nope, that thing is just a spacer that they use to raise the cap up to the top of the engine cover. If your not running your main engine cover, that spacer is pointless. And in my opinion, it looks a little out of place. Take the spacer off and youll see what I mean.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

germanengineering g60 said:


> more info please. interested. photos?


Its just the JBS knockoff "chinafold" that had the gasket flanges and collector machined by Doug for a finished product. Pics on the way...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Reinventing Audi's designs. What else is new


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

Replaced my brake light switch. Yea! Brake lights turn off now. Still couldn't get the darned radar detector hard wire to work but someday ...

Sent from Asgard


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

I wired up my 3 phase lathe so that I can make a few things for the TT. if that counts


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Push down Tsi coils









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

GTmustang said:


> I wired up my 3 phase lathe so that I can make a few things for the TT. if that counts


I want to see what you make. Fabrication is always fun and interesting to see.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Dark Zero said:


> I want to see what you make. Fabrication is always fun and interesting to see.


I am going to make a "build thread" soon enough. I will include all of the parts that I have made or modified.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Installed my BBK











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I am beyond jealous! Looks great Rob.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Love the BBK kit Rob :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank's Mike and Noah


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks sick:thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Looks sick:thumbup:


Thank's, now I need some better rotors and pads for back.


----------



## CamelWagen (Mar 8, 2012)

admired it while it layed on the on my fake grass


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

Installed immersion oil pan heater for Minnesota winters. Work done by David at Nür Technik.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That looks great esoxlucios!

I wish i had that when i lived in MN


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Gave it a motor









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Hung it in my office :heart:


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Decided to put her up for sale today...  Just not right for her to be a full time garage queen, I'd rather someone enjoy her. 
:wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's sad. And you mean she's up for adoption...:laugh:


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> That's sad. And you mean she's up for adoption...:laugh:


Yeah it is sad but I feel worse every time I see her just sitting there...the rare times I can take her for a spin the battery is dead...:facepalm:
After 11 years of ownership I'm finally ready to put her up for adoption


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine is a Garage queen for at least half of the year. Haha :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I drive mine 3 or 4 months out of the year


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bought her some air to water intercooler parts.






Deceitful said:


> Hung it in my office :heart:


That's badass!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Got things running nicely today so I decided to treat the car to a bath


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Brought all three of the ladies out for a drive. TT, BMW and my girlfriend...hahaha.

*new suspension for the BMW is on the way!



Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Add a roof spoiler


----------



## mr.tt (Dec 28, 2013)

I had an exhaust system made up


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

did this over xmas


----------



## kyle18uk (Aug 31, 2008)

modstyle said:


> Add a roof spoiler


Sorry to quote but what spoiler is this? the lower boot spoiler


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

kyle18uk said:


> Sorry to quote but what spoiler is this? the lower boot spoiler



It is the carbon fiber copy of the 3.2 v6 audi tt spoiler
they call it an extension you can get them on ebay or ttstuff.com:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Beautiful car man


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Installed SEM intake manifold with silicone throttle hose and Max's DV, 3 row radiator, deleted SAI, Evap, all the usual junk, ahhh the joys of downtime during the holidays.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Chilled with some raptors and such.


Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

modstyle said:


> Add a roof spoiler


What color is your car? I forget what the names of all the grays our cars came in

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

carsluTT said:


> did this over xmas


Nice! ... Curious as to why radiator support is still on and the motor is so high


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Is that a Hofele spoiler? Awesome wheels..


Today, put a car cover on to block out the rain :thumbdown:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

euroguy666 said:


> What color is your car? I forget what the names of all the grays our cars came in
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



the color is dolamite grey
the spoiler is a 3.2 v6 extension made out of carbon fiber:thumbup:


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

I was going to ask you about the spoiler as well. I think it's the reflection and angle in the picture. Makes it look like 1 piece and much longer than the normal 3.2. Have another shot of it?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

racin2redline said:


> Nice! ... Curious as to why radiator support is still on and the motor is so high


the ac is still hooked up so i can only swing the core support so far forward. i gave up trying to hold the core support out of the way and went up and over.


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

not exactly today but new wheels


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

91MK2Jetta said:


> not exactly today but new wheels


Your in tracy we should get some audi tt together:thumbup:
car looks good!


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

modstyle said:


> Your in tracy we should get some audi tt together:thumbup:
> car looks good!


yea i would be down to get some shots,just need to get her running again


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Brought the new lady home. I'll upload pics soon.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

finished making a pile of TT apr goodies on the floor.










had to make room for the go faster parts on the way :laugh:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wired up my walbro 255... Relocated my PS res... Getting close to starting her up

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

drybar said:


> Brought the new lady home. I'll upload pics soon.


opcorn:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Changed the Fuel Filter, from looking at the manufacturing date, it still had the original one :what:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Washed the b***h.


Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a gorgeous bitch :thumbup:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Inspection, alignment, oil change, registration, pay taxes, etc.

You'd think an Audi dealer would be reputable enough in the service dept to put the belly pan on correctly after service. Nnnnnope.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Put the stockers back on while the Carlssons are getting rebuilt. 

And I took some pictures with my new camera to celebrate its first time in winter mode. So yea.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11896963873/" title="The TT by Charles B Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2830/11896963873_e0fbe8bc31_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11897146234/" title="The TT by Charles B Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5500/11897146234_d7c45f2d0c_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11897593846/" title="The TT by Charles B Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5517/11897593846_f0c1126bfb_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Putting coilovers in. Cheapy XYZ 30way SS'. Anything I should know prior to the install? I know about the spreader tool btw. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


Easy! Did the fronts at a hobby shop on base with my wifes assistance. Just did the rears in my driveway with minimal tools.Took about an hour per corner.


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Replaced my broken radiator, fixed my broken radiator support and super zip tied my front bumper cover together until I get a new one. That mailbox is hurtin though


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Upgraded timing belt kit, front/rear suspension refresh kit, Stoptech slotted rotors all around, EBC red pads, BFI stage 2 mounts, Solo S1 coilovers, Mad Max adjustable rear control arms, a 42DD intake (tnx euroguy666!). Kudos to Max and ESETuning for the awesome customer service.


----------



## rossbeagle. (Jan 21, 2011)

NotAVeTTe said:


> Putting coilovers in. Cheapy XYZ 30way SS'. Anything I should know prior to the install? I know about the spreader tool btw.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...



I'd be interested in hearing your opinion of those.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

3bar grille, rear SS brake lines, driver side CV boots, oil pan, magnetic drain plug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Washed it.


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Washed it.


First pic ive seen of that thing painted. I was drooling over the primed version but damn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

rossbeagle. said:


> I'd be interested in hearing your opinion of those.


I haven't "slammed" it, but they seem like they'll sit pretty low. The dampening is nice. I'm about -1.5" and its more comfortable than stock (with racing seats). Picked it up today from BFI after they gave me some good work at a good price and good advice. Needless to say, best 2.5hour drive ever. Especially since they fixed my vacuum leak and flooring it at 70 is so fun now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

NotAVeTTe said:


> First pic ive seen of that thing painted. I was drooling over the primed version but damn


Thanks man! :beer: There are a handful of picture floating around.


----------



## sthmck (Jan 22, 2013)

Spent the last two days replacing my heater core, water pump, timing belt, and thermostat. Drove the poor thing for the first time in a couple months. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Finishing up my stroker big turbo build. Waiting on a few parts. Hopefully starting it this weekend

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

picked up a little something to help the TT with its breathing


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*only 4 more projects left after this LOL*

trying to finish putting together car with new parts larger turbo / wastegate,bov,gauges,in-line and in-tank fuel componets,pistons,rods,studs,exhaust manifold, blah blah

new tune.......... the last 4 BBK, Interior redone, change haldex, maybe repaint

trying to get ready for shows Water by the Bridge 0322 going trying to make a couple in FEB... having some fun.......


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Mods! No function, all form ♥









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

I love snow days ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Stage 5 Clutch time. Was trying to manually bleed it what's pita. Preessure pressure bleeder took <10min

















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

1. I don't know why my tablet takes sideways photos

2. Is it wrong that I'm in love with my rollbars in this black base coat on a silver car?!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

World's most inaccessible transmission










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Buttoned up the wideband conversion from unitronic. Super simple, just gotta be careful with the pins on the harness. Just waiting on my ic kit from cts and she's ready to fire!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

lol i feel like i should post over here more and less over there...

1200s, 4 bar, 30psi off a 35r, thats what i did till i blew a coolant line off bc i forgot to put the clamp on like a n00b.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> lol i feel like i should post over here more and less over there...
> 
> 1200s, 4 bar, 30psi off a 35r, thats what i did till i blew a coolant line off bc i forgot to put the clamp on like a n00b.


It's not any better here, there's just less of it. :laugh: And you didn't crack the housing, you just left the clamp off? :Nelson voice pointing and laughing: haha!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

20v master said:


> It's not any better here, there's just less of it. :laugh: And you didn't crack the housing, you just left the clamp off? :Nelson voice pointing and laughing: haha!


Yes sir I did. The Tee under the throttle body on the driver side close to the radiator. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I cleaned the snow off of mine.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I looked at mine.

There is a squirrel nest in my garage as well. 

All my tires are pretty much flat.

Battery dead.

Dirty as hell because the last time I drove it, the car got rained on.

I will not have a good spring :thumbdown:


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Entertaining an offer to buy her for $8k...should I take it and run or can I get more if I advertise it...thoughts?


----------



## CamelWagen (Mar 8, 2012)

contemplating selling her.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Fixed exhaust and fuel level sensors. Only issue forgot where or howto hook up the cross over line. It clips some way to the fuel pump. The line is connected. Probably only thing that matters. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Started my stroker motor finally. Can't wait to finish it and drive her

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Found my coolant leak. PO decided to cut the hard line instead of replacing it, whatever the problem was... 



...and he came up with this. :banghead:


Also, found this wtf out of sight under the manifold.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Today, I moved it out of the damn garage :bang head:

Can't WAIT for winter to end.


U61A6751 sml by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Installed a DieselGeek Sigma Six shifter and Verdict Motorsport shifter bracket solid bushings. Shifts like a Miata now! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Bottomed out hard enough to lose most of my oil and get a mean knocking in the engine. Now she won't even attempt to turn over 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Bricked my ecu loading my eurodyne file... Someone tripped over my extension cord for power mid flash.... :banghead:

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*wheels*



Raek said:


> Today, I moved it out of the damn garage :bang head:
> 
> Can't WAIT for winter to end.
> 
> ...


How do you like those wheels? I'm seriously contemplating getting them. 
What offsets did you go with?

And to remain on topic, I did haldex service, rear diff and tranny fluid changes.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

ramone23456 said:


> How do you like those wheels? I'm seriously contemplating getting them.
> What offsets did you go with?


I love 'em. However, there are 3 people in my area that have them...kinda makes me not love them so much. I got ET 20 for the front and ET 15 for the rear (they wouldn't do 10 for some reason).

I'm DEFINITELY selling them soon. Mine are in great shape. 1 nick on the rear passenger. If you want them, I'll let them go for a good deal with tires (about 2000 miles on Falken 452's).


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Raek said:


> I love 'em. However, there are 3 people in my area that have them...kinda makes me not love them so much. I got ET 20 for the front and ET 15 for the rear (they wouldn't do 10 for some reason).
> 
> I'm DEFINITELY selling them soon. Mine are in great shape. 1 nick on the rear passenger. If you want them, I'll let them go for a good deal with tires (about 2000 miles on Falken 452's).


Definitely keep me posted. I'm in New Jersey.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Aaaand because I just can't wait. I *WILL* get my suspension on this weekend. I'm embarrassed to even drive the thing out of the garage. I have a pair of 8mm spacers I might throw on the rear for now to give it et35 front et28 rear. My aim at the moment is for et25 front et20 rear. I need to order a stud conversion and some new spacers really soon. The weather has been *way* too nice in Denver to keep this thing in the garage.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^yeah it could use more low but it looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Fixed those crappy brackets from my shelf.

Made it from 2 steel strips from 60x4x3mm


















best update so far 

(old solution but that didn't work http://nl.tinypic.com/m/fep21c/2 )


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

threw on my rear spacers, -5 offset in the rear


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

finally paid it off!


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Prepped car for 90db sound limit at Laguna Seca*


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Teeguzi said:


>


Too loud at the track?


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> Too loud at the track?


Laguna Seca reduced the allowable sound limit to 90db. I don't think I'll have an issue without turn outs but as they say…"an ounce of prevention…"

I've run 92db days with no issue so I got 4" turn outs that slide right over my exhaust tips and I secured them by running 5/16-18 x 5" bolt through turn out and my exhaust tips to secure them. Super fast on and off incase I get black flagged for sound.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Teeguzi said:


> Laguna Seca reduced the allowable sound limit to 90db. I don't think I'll have an issue without turn outs but as they say…"an ounce of prevention…"
> 
> I've run 92db days with no issue so I got 4" turn outs that slide right over my exhaust tips and I secured them by running 5/16-18 x 5" bolt through turn out and my exhaust tips to secure them. Super fast on and off incase I get black flagged for sound.



Should not have a problem as you think, but they are a nice precaution. Lime Rock has an 87db limit and I have not had a problem FYI. Seems sound limits are beginning to get to be a bit crazy these days. Stock 997 GT3's seem to have lots of issues from what I have seen with the new sound limits.



ejg3855 said:


> World's most inaccessible transmission



Agreed, total PITA.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> Should not have a problem as you think, but they are a nice precaution. Lime Rock has an 87db limit and I have not had a problem FYI. Seems sound limits are beginning to get to be a bit crazy these days. Stock 997 GT3's seem to have lots of issues from what I have seen with the new sound limits.


Hey Noah,

I'm so jealous that you get to run Lime Rock; it's on my bucket list! Do you have any vids of your TT on LR?

Sound limits at LS are being driven by law suits filed by some rich batches that bought property near the track and have been suing it ever since. The track is too loud, threatens the yellow belly tree frogs, etc. It's a simple formula for the lawyers…slow strangulation instead of quick death. Last year was 92db, this year 90db, next year who knows.

We have a number of GT3 guys in the Audi club, last I heard they had worked out a bypass that prevents the exhaust from switching to "Sport" mode. Hope is this will get them past the sound limits. Another guy in the club running a heavily modded EVO is going 4" turn out as I did.

I may run the turn outs regardless and have sound shack let me know what I am putting out. Its good to know info incase they drop the limit again and again.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Jim,

No videos yet, due to not having a cage to mount the GoPro. But in process of building a cage over the next couple weeks. So I will have some videos this season. 

LR is a difficult yet very fast track. FWD and our wonderful AWD platform really clean the track up. The only car I have not been able to chase down was a new 3.8 GT3 with Motions & Slicks. But that will soon change  

If your ever out this way and want to hit it up, I would be more than willing to toss ya the keys to do some laps. 

There is a new track that was decomisioned in the 70's that is now back on line called Thompson, as well as the SCCA is building a new track only about 40 mins from my place. So if you want a fun north east experience you have all these tracks within a 7 hour drive. 

Lime Rock
Walkins Glen
Treblaunt
Mosport
Calibogie
NJ Motorsport
New Hampshire International (toughest track on the east coast)
Thompson Speed Way
Palmer Motorsport (2015)

Some of the stance/drift idiots had a drift event at Lime Rocks skid pad last year while us BMWCCA guys were having a track day. Needless to say, the rifraf decided to take the drifting out onto the street past the Church and small little village located by the track. State troopers showed up and more complaints were filed. I blasted one of them on TLC because they dont understand how easy it is to have a track end up getting closed because of complaints. 

If I am out your way, I really want to hit up LS  Looks like so much fun!


----------



## uphillclimber (Feb 9, 2014)

I installed my 25mm rear and 20mm front spacers to my otherwise stock 225 Quarttro. Heading off to the wheel shop to get them properly torqued. At some point I'll get some coil springs and drop it down to complete the look.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

That cleans up a lot maybe I'll keep my 5s

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

theswoleguy said:


> That cleans up a lot maybe I'll keep my 5s
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


You're not lying 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good! My TT looked so good on spaced out Fat5s that I almost kept them too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Just gave her up to a new garage...after 12 great years of ownership it sure sucked to see her go. Thanks to all the gurus here with all the great tips. 
Now I got 8 grand burning a hole in my pocket! The jsw is getting some new toys soon!

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ic piping got finished up, loaded my 630cc base file from Eurodyne, and started the bitch!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Installed a freshly rebuilt Forge diverter valve and a modshack boost machine.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*finally done this week*

TiAL 50mm Q Blow Off Valve
Part Number Part Number: PBO083-3100, PBO083-3102, PBO083-3104, PBO083-3106
Manufacturer Manufacturer: TiAL
Tial BOV Wastegate F38 Blue
Street and Race Turbocharger - 5858 

Part Number Part Number: PTB105-5858, PTB105-5858B
Dual Ball Bearing / surge housing / 76 trim turbine wheel / Need lines
Turbo and Engine

Innovate LC-1 Wideband Controller

Part Number Part Number: PEL015-3769
Manufacturer Manufacturer: Innovate

All Other Innovate Products
Vacuum / Boost / PSI -30 tp 30 Gauge (red)
Innovate DB Air/Fuel Gauges
Part Number: PEL015-3796 (red)
Manufacturer Manufacturer: Innovate

INTEGRATED ENGINEERING TUSCAN 144X20 RODS 1.8T, FSI, 16V, EARLY 8V AUDI VW

MAHLE 1.8T 20V PISTON SETS STOCK STROKE (86.4MM) (IE)

ATP 1.8T TURBO MANIFOLD (TRANSVERSE) (ROLLED) .38 T3/4
one of these

MAHLE MOTORSPORT/VANDERVELL RACE ROD BEARING SET FOR VW/AUDI 4 CYLINDER

CALICO COATED ACL RACE MAIN BEARING SET FOR VW/AUDI 4 CYLINDER

Haldex controller Blue or Canadian

V-maxx BBK (maybe)

Rear 319mm rotors from UK 

Unitronics Stage 3+ Looking at 22 PSI that it will all work within their abilities .........

converted to wide band

Bosch 044 fuel pump

Walboro 255 in-line fuel pump

Siemens Deks 630cc injectors 

IE Reducer Silicone Hose Sier300400BL 4" to 3" 90* turbo to Tip

add gaskets / clamps / main bearings rod bearings / shipping /
Installation of everything / Re-High Polishing and Re-Sealing with Shine Seal

other changes replacing hot pipe with Forge cold side hot pipe.
Forge regular silicone hose and out with Forge cold side hose

making a custom heat shield for valve cover, custom front mid-spoiler for down force and top air flow

*To add power and balance looks with performance 
*
carbon fiber gauge housing 2

head lights redone Osir smoked corners painted new logo

new lower front air ducts

and more


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*wore out the 17s, put on the 19s*

the day finally came.. the 17s were too long in the tooth. I got ragged on for these 19s on here before, but heck I f**in LOVE em.. They are a great match for the black paint, and Italian style on German performance sport, I think looks sweet..

Lined up all the essentials.. 90PSI line, air wrench, hydro jack, thin profile socket, Silicone spray, torque wrench, knee pad, and BUD in coozy.. Wife in thong nearby but if I showed her I'd be a dead man..











Nitto 19's on the new rims.. Here are the original gun-metal 17's











Love my TT..











.. now I'll wait for a sweet set of 17s to show up on craigs, and get ready for next winter to switch back..

Spring at last - peace guys!


----------



## systdow666 (Dec 27, 2013)

sent it to the body shop fixing pssgr floor pan back to rear tire


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*coming home*

coming home this week ........... New Logo 

good bad terrible


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

hall sensor, plugs, fuel filter, Crank pos sensor... vmaxx coils next just to refresh the 97k mile 13yo stock ****.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Started ripping her apart so when it gets warmer I can start digging in deep


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

spydox said:


> .. *Wife in thong *nearby but if I showed her I'd be a dead man..
> 
> ... peace guys!


It's ok, you don't need to show her. We're all imagining/lusting/drooling about IT and she's HOT!! Thanks. :laugh::laugh:

Oh...there she is again....and again...and again......:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

cheers.


...and again.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Not today, but last Wednesday. Added more power steering fluid (CHF 11s) and got a Southbend Stage 3 Daily clutch and flywheel installed. Couldn't be happier with the new clutch. Old clutch was starting to slip, but there's a noticeable difference between the pedal, smoothness of the gearshift, and drivetrain drag when letting off throttle in 1st and 2nd. All around butter. :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally got around to installing my H&R rear sway bar I had laying around for a while. It was an easy install for the most part but GOD those clamps are designed stupid. They should bend them to fit snug on each car because they don't fit as is. You basically have to install the clamps without the bushing and tighten them down to bend the clamps into the right shape. Only then can you install the clamps with the bushings on. Once I finally got it on though, the car did feel WAY better in back during a test drive. The car felt way more solid in back then I expected out of just a bar.


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Finally warmed up enough outside to install a new serp belt and tensioner, thermostat, coolant ball, CTS and coolant flange and cleaned the MAF. The temp gauge finally rises all the way to the half-way mark, instead of just the first tick on the gauge and the idle is rock solid. Its been messed up since I bought it 16 months ago. Looking forward to some better fuel mileage! :thumbup: I've only been getting 22-24mpg.

Next week is plugs, clean the TB and IAT


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

started giving the motor a bit of color


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Got around to slamming these puppies in and finished up the powder on my ic piping. Front bumper and exhaust and we are good to go!









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

I went from this ------



To this ---------



More details will be in my build thread.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I did some 50mph 2nd gear circles while drifting in a huge muddy field Saturday night.  No pics.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> I did some 50mph 2nd gear circles while drifting in a huge muddy field Saturday night.  No pics.


You ruined all the fun. Do it again with a video


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> You ruined all the fun. Do it again with a video


A plan is in the works, and it'll be in daylight.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> A plan is in the works, and it'll be in daylight.


In for fun videos


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

I got rid of it. I traded it on a '14 WRX Sedan.

I really didnt want to. I really didnt need to. It was just the smart thing to do right now.
I do want to thank every one that has shared their kindness and their knowledge with me. I hope to be able to return the favors one day.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Traitor!  
JK looks good. Have fun with it!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Had the abs light on.
Removed the abs module
Fixed it myself! (Phuck yeah)
Intalled.
Abs light is gone now!!!

^nice car mykal. Sorry about letting go the TT


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*Clayed and waxed for Spring*

Also just had the wheels redone to get rid of the curb rash and nicks. I know, it needs to be lowered....paint feels like a baby's behind.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone interested in a 3inch dp for a 225?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Converted2VW said:


> Had the abs light on.
> Removed the abs module
> Fixed it myself! (Phuck yeah)
> Intalled.
> ...


any DIY info you'd like to share? i also need to do this :facepalm:


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*woo-hoo*

Installed a modshack boost machine and a 4 bar FPR that I had laying around the garage.
Holy cow what a difference!
Prior to the install I was boosting to 12 lbs max and tailing off from there. 
After installation and some tuning I am now over 19 lbs.
All else is stock except for a forge DV.
Awesome!


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Mykal said:


> I got rid of it. I traded it on a '14 WRX Sedan.
> 
> I really didnt want to. I really didnt need to. It was just the smart thing to do right now.
> I do want to thank every one that has shared their kindness and their knowledge with me. I hope to be able to return the favors one day.


Reminds me of a girl who's really smart, great in bed, but is just ugly as hell. Some guys aren't superficial and can live with it. I personally love my stupid and slow TT.


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

I told it the snow and salt will be gone soon and that we'll be able to go out to play.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Apparently mine is totalled :'(. Now the question is.....
1. Buy back and fix, deal with nj salvage title
2. Part out


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.

If you part it, I got dibs on your passenger side fender.

Cleaned the interior of mine today.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Ouch. Sorry for the loss. 

I ordered the center hex bolt for the dogbone mount today. The bolt backed out driving down the road last weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That sucks. But that's 5K+ in damages easily...


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

^ right on. debating whether to buy back the car and fix it or part it... or just cut my losses 

it has baseball interior in nice shape so i'm torn (do not want sad gutted TT in my yard for months)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Worked on the mount for my rear seat delete....until my grinder took a ****


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

Ouch Maya my advice part it out. Don't deal with the title problems, just part out and buy a new one.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Rear brake pads and Rear sway up-grade.



















Cheers!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

eudorrra said:


> Apparently mine is totalled :'(. Now the question is.....
> 1. Buy back and fix, deal with nj salvage title
> 2. Part out


Sorry to hear this bro.

Lemme know if you part out the bb interior


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Pulled the rear ballast weight today. I swear that thing is more than 35lb. Felt nice to get that weight off.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Plugs, Oil change, Fuel filter.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Coolant flange and reservoir replaced + boxster calipers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

Blue haldex, finally










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

Chunki84 said:


> Blue haldex, finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6947845-United-motorsport-performance-haldex-software


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Cleaned her off and went for a spin.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Swapped the old racing wheels back on so insurance doesn't get away with my alleggeritas. I forgot I has sold the stock suspension so it looks like they'll be getting my Konis/H&Rs 

If anyone still has their stock shocks and springs that they'd be willing to sell (or donate  ), please let me know!


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*DETAILing*

Spent Sunday applying a clearcoat polish, vacuuming,and using a buffer and abrasive on the headlamp lenses.. Not bad!











A few weeks back I replaced the 3" vacuum hose that goes to the brake chamber on the firewall, and the P1136 is now, thankfully totally history... yay!


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

Atl-Atl said:


> Cleaned her off and went for a spin.


unusual gold wheels but they work! Well done!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Swapped out my crappy O'reilly thermostat with an OEM one.



I'm getting pretty fast at swapping out my thermostat...


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't do anything directly, but I researched to see if I can swap the temp gauge out of a spare cluster I have into mine current cluster since it reads inaccurate. I've narrowed it down to the gauge being uncallibrated, now I just need to find a fix for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*very nice!*



Teeguzi said:


> Rear brake pads and Rear sway up-grade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:

Well done mate- where did u get that stiffer sway bar? What hose is that you replaced? H20?


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Swapped out my crappy O'reilly thermostat with an OEM one.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting pretty fast at swapping out my thermostat...


can u share the secret to *Fast*? I still have that on my to-do list, and even just LOOKING at that jammed in alternator makes me cringe..


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

sold mine to a friend, it will be missed.

what is the rear ballast and should i tell him to remove it?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The ballast is a weight on the driver's side, it is basically a harmonic dampener for the chassis but no one has noticed a difference and you save something like 35lbs (I think I can safely assume the 35R laughs at 35lbs) :thumbup:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

spydox said:


> :wave:
> 
> Well done mate- where did u get that stiffer sway bar? What hose is that you replaced? H20?


Thanks!

Installed H&R 21mm rear sway, really easy and straight forward. Installed H&R 25mm front sway this past weekend…not so easy. :banghead:

Bought both sway bars from Achtuning, they had best price, are out of state (tax benefit) but close enough for quick shipping.

Not sure which hose you are referring to.

Cheers!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just pre-ordered HPA new haldex controler system


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Finally reassembling these today after the long winter down for refurb. 










One down, four to go. 

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Finally reassembling these today after the long winter down for refurb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Bob. Maybe you will drive it more and decide to keep it in the family


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Got my floor mats and vent ring adapter. Gonna reroute the boost gauge tomorrow and double check to see that my wheel really is the cause to my sporadic vibrations. 










Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

Where you get the ring from?


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

darrenbyrnes said:


> <TABLE WIDTH="90%" CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 ALIGN=CENTER><TR><TD><i>Quote, originally posted by <b>M this 1!</b> »</i></TD></TR><TR><TD CLASS="quote"> It's a '69 coupe with the original 350 and original stick. my dad ordered it when i was conceived and i was brought home from the hospital in it. then i brought my 2 kids home from the hospital in it. thing is great. </TD></TR></TABLE><p>Nice car.<p>Today for my TT: Wash, claybar, polish and wax...THEN it started snowing.<p><br> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vortexmediagroup.com/images/banghead.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vortexmediagroup.com/images/banghead.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vortexmediagroup.com/images/banghead.gif" BORDER="0">


CLAYBAR- seen that but haven't tried it.. I applied clearcoat polish last weekend that did OK- is clay safe on clearcoat?


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

BoostedLTH said:


> Got my floor mats and vent ring adapter. Gonna reroute the boost gauge tomorrow and double check to see that my wheel really is the cause to my sporadic vibrations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY nice mats- where from? How much? Why does the vent need adaption?


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

Teeguzi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Installed H&R 21mm rear sway, really easy and straight forward. Installed H&R 25mm front sway this past weekend…not so easy. :banghead:
> 
> ...


This ONE: http://shop.achtuning.com/HR-71312-21mm-Adjustable-Rear-Anti-Sway-Bar-Audi-MkI-TT.aspx ? Ya not a bad price- did it make much difference? Please send shots of the front too?

That last photo you had looked like a long , blue, new hose? I guess it wasn't.

:what:


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*Radio Codes*

I was reading another thread about radios, which jogged my memory about those pesky theft codes. 

When I bought my 3000GT convertible- that code was missing, and it was a PITA, and pricey, to retrieve it. 

So I just went out and got my manual from the Audi TT glovebox, and thank goodness the code card was IN the radio manual book. I caught a break on that one. It was nowhere to be found in the spare tire well as some suggested.

So I copied down the serial number, and the code, and emailed it to myself. Then I ALSO wrote the code on the label in the trunk in 2 places.

Just a little PM everyone should consider- if that radio goes SAFE in the middle of a long drive it can get awfully quiet in there  

So if you don't have it, check your manuals (on the front flap of the concert radio manual is where is originally was provided). Check the spare tire wheelwell if not there. If the card is missing, perhaps the owner WROTE it down somewhere in the manuals. Or if you know the previous owner, perhaps he still has the card.

If those all fail, I've read that some had luck getting a code from Audi. Most say the dealers wanted $90-$135 to tell them the code. Sounds like some had success with a national Audi Customer Service number. You will need the radio serial number to get the code from Audi. I think it's in the back of the radio.


Rock on! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

spydox said:


> This ONE: http://shop.achtuning.com/HR-71312-21mm-Adjustable-Rear-Anti-Sway-Bar-Audi-MkI-TT.aspx ? Ya not a bad price- did it make much difference? Please send shots of the front too?
> 
> That last photo you had looked like a long , blue, new hose? I guess it wasn't.
> 
> :what:


Yep that's the rear sway I put in (H&R-71312), the front is HR-70312. I've only driven the car to and from work once with the new sway bars installed, initial "Butt Feel" is that the car is more planted/stable in turns. I'll be tracking it in May, hopefully that is where I will recognize the biggest differences.

I took a bunch of pics during the front sway install to possibly write a DIY for the job, I'll try to put it together this weekend.

Ah IC; the long blue thing is the new rear sway bar. Not sure why the rear is blue and the front is grey...but that is how it is.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Finally got around to painting my rear calipers. Figured I get it done before my new slotted and drilled rotors arrive. 











Rob


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Removed my rear seats in preparation for the rest of the rear seat delete.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Removed my rear seats in preparation for the rest of the rear seat delete.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Purchased plasti dip about a month ago. Finally warm enough to try it out. Did the badge and the fuel door.










Also added and subtracted a few stickers. I'm a 12 year old at heart and like the show Doctor who. 

Before.









After.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

My wife has a Tardis cell phone cover.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

spydox said:


> VERY nice mats- where from? How much? Why does the vent need adaption?


Thanks. Got the mats from ECS tuning for ~$80 shipped. The adapter is from modshack for $25 shipped because the 52mm gauge allows for air flow in the vent so it can still function and the adapter lets the gauge for while keeping air flow. Plus it can be completely removed. It doesn't destroy any part of the vent. 


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

darrenbyrnes said:


> My wife has a Tardis cell phone cover.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Haha nice. Now I have multiple stickers that most don't understand.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Haldex fluid and filter change.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Relentless downpipe.
3" Billy Boat exhaust.
Eibach springs with Koni FSDs.
Wilwood forged superlites.
Defcons.
Nitto Neogens and an alignment.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

ramone23456 said:


> Relentless downpipe.
> 3" Billy Boat exhaust.
> Eibach springs with Koni FSDs.
> Wilwood forged superlites.
> ...


Relentless DP - a 225 or 180Q?

Difficult to install?


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Relentless DP - a 225 or 180Q?
> 
> Difficult to install?


225.
I didn't even try the downpipe or exhaust. That went to my mechanic.
I did everything else - except for the tires and alignment.


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

Said goodbye. (Sold it to another member.)


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Preordered HPA Motorsports Haldex tunable controller. Not sure what they want to call it yet

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

received my euro dash............ good part is thing is better than new quality!........ bad part it is the wrong color.. so for sale it goes.......

my dash left, euro dash right. .......










my interior is "DENIM BLUE" this dash euro dash is "INDIGO BLUE, code 4D9"

:facepalm:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That sucks. I didn't know Audi made multiple blue colours..


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Claybar'd washed and waxed.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

Decided to get some things done with the car today. Bet you can't guess 
<a href="http://s144.photobucket.com/user/deathmetalscottie/media/Car%20Stuff/IMG_20140417_175012.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r199/deathmetalscottie/Car%20Stuff/IMG_20140417_175012.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140417_175012.jpg"/></a>

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

deathmetalscottie said:


> Decided to get some things done with the car today. Bet you can't guess
> <a href="http://s144.photobucket.com/user/deathmetalscottie/media/Car%20Stuff/IMG_20140417_175012.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r199/deathmetalscottie/Car%20Stuff/IMG_20140417_175012.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140417_175012.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Reinforced shifter forks


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

Er mah gerd you got it!!!

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

SafeLite came and fixed a chip in my windshield. 


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

Added 4 new Michelin AS3 tires, so far so good. 

Costco for the win.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Got a replacement TT










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Lots of work...*

Valve cover was leaking so replaced that along with the cct gaskets. The damn tool from blau parts broke after I had already removed the gaskets, but before the new ones were in. Luckily I was able to borrow one from the local Audi service center. 
Also replaced the TIP.
The obligatory bear hug shot:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Replaced the driver's window regulator today. Was easier than I thought, just a bit time consuming to make sure it's all good. :beer:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

6 pots! Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)

Polished the charge pipe. I need to get the intake manifold done now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

drunkenpenguin49 said:


> Polished the charge pipe. I need to get the intake manifold done now


I have been trying to get wife to do that for months.

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I have been trying to get wife to do that for months.
> 
> Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


Looks great. Might have just inspired me to start....

Put a cone filter on.










Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

changed maf sensor


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Timing belt kit installed. Almost SoWo ready!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

drunkenpenguin49 said:


> Polished the charge pipe. I need to get the intake manifold done now


Nice work :beer:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Replaced the drivers door latch mechanism. Was much easier than expected. I had never removed a door card on a TT and still managed to finish the job in under an hour. I can finally drive again without the incessant ding! Tomorrow she gets dropped off at the car audio place to get the stereo sorted. Pretty excited to have tunes again.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Changed my oil and ordered a new driver side tie rod. Found it had some play, so that ones outa'there!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

WhanAB said:


> Started a thread on this along with a group buy actually last month......
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=619809
> 
> Plus BTB......... really not that big of a turbo.........


Daryl told me late July early August for these. Paid for mine already

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*same*



euroguy666 said:


> Daryl told me late July early August for these. Paid for mine already
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I was told possible shipping mid July + as well so he is saying the same thing........

I am hoping HPA has a working model by the Festivus Show in CA they are suppose to debut it there.......

would be great if they can have a car hooked up to one  do not know if they are or not...

We decided to do a group buy We are donating free time to help everyone out just a little

as everybody has always been good to us..........


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

New turbo gasket. Recovering whole trunk in black vinyl and custom sub box and amp rack. 

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

This pissed me off so bad! I was driving on the freeway when I suddenly saw an object that looked like a dark long brick. I didn't have time to check to my sides before swerving so I had to take my chances clearing it. Of course I didn't and I heard this loud bang! under me. I decided to keep driving and jack it up at home to view the damage. The brick? managed to clear the engine and cover but struck the bracket the exhaust sits on and then impacted an area right below the rear seat footwell. The dent was big enough to see and feel from inside the car. It dented enough to screw up the alignment on my chair rails so that now it gets stuck when I back it. I thought I had gotten away with mostly cosmetic and nothing performance altering. But then I noticed my catback was hit by the brick too and has a decent dent in it. Anyone know how difficult it is to remove a dent from en exhaust pipe?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Developed a random misfire under boost, Thought I would change the plugs since I don't remember the last time I did. Guess it was time, the gap had expanded from .028 to .038.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Washed and waxed my TT

Yesterday 









Today


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

Today I bought ceramic rear brake pads at AutoZone for $48 and had them installed (and turned rotors) in Tijuana Mexico for 400 pesos ($32).


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

180dan said:


> This pissed me off so bad! I was driving on the freeway when I suddenly saw an object that looked like a dark long brick. I didn't have time to check to my sides before swerving so I had to take my chances clearing it. Of course I didn't and I heard this loud bang! under me. I decided to keep driving and jack it up at home to view the damage. The brick? managed to clear the engine and cover but struck the bracket the exhaust sits on and then impacted an area right below the rear seat footwell. The dent was big enough to see and feel from inside the car. It dented enough to screw up the alignment on my chair rails so that now it gets stuck when I back it. I thought I had gotten away with mostly cosmetic and nothing performance altering. But then I noticed my catback was hit by the brick too and has a decent dent in it. Anyone know how difficult it is to remove a dent from en exhaust pipe?


Bummer about the road gremlin that wrecked havoc on you. I would think that in almost every case the answer is to cut out the bad (dented) section and weld or clamp in a replacement section. Hope that helps :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

tt92103 said:


> Today I bought ceramic rear brake pads at AutoZone for $48 and had them installed (and turned rotors) in Tijuana Mexico for 400 pesos ($32).


Total Score!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

tt92103 said:


> Today I bought ceramic rear brake pads at AutoZone for $48 and had them installed (and turned rotors) in Tijuana Mexico for 400 pesos ($32).


And the good new border patrol didn't find the meth they hid in your car and added bonus the cartel was able to retrieve it wile you where sleeping and that means they didn't have to kill you. WIN.

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Boulderhead said:


> Bummer about the road gremlin that wrecked havoc on you. I would think that in almost every case the answer is to cut out the bad (dented) section and weld or clamp in a replacement section. Hope that helps :beer:


Since it's in a spot that you don't see, I think I'm just gonna pound it down from the top. It's a mound on the floor about 8" round and 1.5" high.


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

replaced my dv and the new one crapped out 2 hours later


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*installs and some advice*

1) Put on a 3.2 spoiler on the rear. Painted with plasti-dip. I want to see how it holds up. Will let you know.

2) Installed BFI stage 1 dogbone mount. 

3) Replaced fuel filter. One bit of advice :wave: for anyone doing this. Depressing the button to release the fuel lines was impossible by hand. I gently used a pair of needle nose pliers to depress the button on the lines. Worked like a champ.:thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

ramone23456 said:


> 1) Put on a 3.2 spoiler on the rear.


Jelly. I want one soooo bad. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I have osir carbon fiber one for sale. Let me know! Also have osir cf valance for quattro 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Mantvis said:


> I have osir carbon fiber one for sale. Let me know! Also have osir cf valance for quattro



Orly? PM me how much you want for it!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Rear bumper respray...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*clear bra*

Working on removing 12 year old clear bra. 
That's no fun.:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

This ...next the lights come out get cracked open blinkers tinted reflectors removed and a polish. From the looks of the bumper car had a wreck that carfax didn't show.

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Prepped everything for test fitting, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Working on finishing my new 3" intake with s4 maf for my BT stroker car. CTS one was ugly.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Finally got around to pulling out that 34 1/2 pound anchor in the rear bumper!




















Rob


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Got some 265/35/18's for the rear


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Still trouble shooting fans. They won't work at all. Replaced everything.  anyone know if there's a relay under the dash too?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

euroguy666 said:


> Still trouble shooting fans. They won't work at all. Replaced everything.  anyone know if there's a relay under the dash too?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I have this same issue. Wish I could help! In for a solution.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, I replaced the fan control module, the thermo switch in the radiator, and the fuse box on top of the battery. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Slotted and drilled rear rotors to match my BBK


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Those are my favorite wheels....I LOVE ultraleggera's. More pics of them on your car?


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

BoostedLTH said:


> Those are my favorite wheels....I LOVE ultraleggera's. More pics of them on your car?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Replace the Walbro 255 fuel pump with a Bosch 044 in the 034 surge tank. It's installed underneath my battery box.










Rob


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*question*



Rford71 said:


> Replace the Walbro 255 fuel pump with a Bosch 044 in the 034 surge tank. It's installed underneath my battery box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



besides the inline did you put another in fuel tank ?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

WhanAB said:


> besides the inline did you put another in fuel tank ?


No, from what I understand with this set up I should be good for up 600hp.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*ok but ??*



Rford71 said:


> No, from what I understand with this set up I should be good for up 600hp.


that sounds right but it can act as a back up as well ......... but a lot of people do the same as you have 

you should not have any problems. especially if consistent in running from 350 to 500 hp .......

I was just wondering....... thanks for the quick response.

Brett.


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

I ran a Lightning cable from the back of my head unit to the little cubby by the lock/unlock button to replace the 30-pin cable that was run to the covered area in front of the shifter.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought a new shift boot and replaced mine that was torn. Surprisingly it reduced shift noises by a noticable amount. 


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just got her Saturday , did some cleaning that was long needed from the previous owner .









Also ....... I hate when people try to just hop in my car 😓 
Rear bench seat removal 








Yesssss the wheels are hudious .... I know this myself lol . Soon will Plasti dip black until I could get new wheels


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*Detail weekend*

Washed
waxed
put on leather preserveative 
tire gel
coated filter element with system purifier


... then started detailing under the hood.. washed and waxed metal parts, cleaned and protecortated others..

Looking good for a 13 year old...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Drove her 1,900 miles over the weekend: from Houston to Sowo and back.
Such a fun car to drive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Long, busy weekend:
Flushed coolant. Has G12 now.
New air suction pump.
Phenolic spacer.
New silicone hoses.
Thermostat.
Coolant temp sensor.
Catch can.
Moved diverter valve to cold side.

Some nice results. My coolant gauge in the cluster is working again. I'm also getting some suction on my oil cap when loosened instead of bouncing around like it was before.:thumbup:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Plastidipped the grilles black since they were chipped up. Also got the headlight washer hose since the previous owner cut the lower valance...not SO bad now....still debating on front lips or getting a new section of bumper or something.. 










Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone have pictures of where they mounted their catch cans? I hate where mine is now and ran out of ideas

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

euroguy666 said:


> Anyone have pictures of where they mounted their catch cans? I hate where mine is now and ran out of ideas
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Here's a picture of my catch can location.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

euroguy666 said:


> Anyone have pictures of where they mounted their catch cans? I hate where mine is now and ran out of ideas
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...n-roll-call-and-questions&highlight=catch+can


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

FINALLY got my wheels back from the powdercoater..


Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

I replaced an axle...but first I removed a completely stripped axle bolt.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

replaced engine and tranny mount with BFI stage 1. With the surprising help of my mom lol


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a bad ass mom!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Sooo not quite something I did/obtained _today_, but Ive been slacking a bit in restarting my build thread. Will be re-writing it soon. For now, I leave you a teaser of what Ive been doing... :heart:


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Converted2VW said:


> That's a bad ass mom!


haha it was pretty funny. She usually get me water when I'm working on projects like this and she came into the garage and asked what I was doing and was showing her things and asked her to hold the light for min and next thing I knew the was bolting/unbolting things for me and gave me a useful extra set of hands.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ that's great!

I put in a new eBay maf for $25. Car is better than I thought.

This morning I got a CEL though


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Changed the MT fluid and gave her some TLC. Now shifts like she was meant to.


^ Raek :thumbup::beer:


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

Trial fitted my new rims and ordered my custom adapters to be machined up, literally can't wait until they arrive!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

dusty_mauve said:


> Trial fitted my new rims and ordered my custom adapters to be machined up, literally can't wait until they arrive!


Saw your pics on a Facebook group. They look good. The whole car looks real good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks man! It's a clean car, 2000 model with only 48,000 miles on the clock..

Trying to keep it classy looking..




BoostedLTH said:


> Saw your pics on a Facebook group. They look good. The whole car looks real good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Well mission accomplished. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Finally put an end to the downpipe install saga... What a PITA! It literally took me about ~20hrs, maybe a bit more, over 4 days by myself, start to finish trying to hee haw around w/ not dropping the subframe in order to cut up the factory one and remove it. Take my and the advise of all others on here and DROP THE SUBFRAME! I ended up cutting mine into 6 pieces and it still would not come out. Once the factory one was out, it was 2 hrs to install the Relentess one, bolt up the subframe/steering rack and assemble the top of the motor bits... amazing! And to top it all off the relentess catless test pipe was not bent enough and ended up being off by about 8 inches at the cat-back pipe, so I STILL had to take it to an exhaust shop this morning and have them fab up a testpipe for an extra $120. Soooo glad its over... Car runs great however, so it was a successful mission I guess.

$275 - Relentess 3" 225 Downpipe + $20 Header wrap + $131 exhaust shop work (including tax) = still less than a 42DD at $575 by $150


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad you had that sorted! Car sounds great with the downpipe, one of my fav mods


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

You and me both! And you're right, the car sounds great! No drone, no fart can noise, just a deep growl. Very cool!

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

Changed to the BKR7E spark plugs. Funny, the bolt down Hitachi ignition coils had no washers. They do now!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Gave her a quick rinse. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Patched up the plastic hoses on the SAI pump and ordered new ones


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Painted my Sportec rims "graphite" from silver. I did 2 rims at a time, per day. Sanded, used a metal file in some areas, wheel bondo gouges, sanded, primer, paint, paint, paint, clear coat x10. I had 225s stretch on 8.5" wheels so the edges had taken a beating. Turned out OK I think. Maybe could have been a little lighter gray?


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

changed LCA bushing. very hard to take out and PITA to put in. I tried many different methods but failed all. I had to bring LCA my work place to use tensile tester. 
I don't recommend to DIY


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah those bushes are a bitch to put in Chunki. Hydraulic press works the best!


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Should I keep then white or what are some color options ?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Get some spacers first :beer:


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I like the white. Not a fan of the tail lights tho.


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

BoosTTd said:


> I like the white. Not a fan of the tail lights tho.


Hate the tails ! Want all red . Got the car like that .


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Neb said:


> Get some spacers first :beer:


Waiting for smaller tires to come thru for me .


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

lowered the coilovers to about inch to inch and quarter .....


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

replaced oem turbo outlet hose to forge outlet hose.
strange vibrations while driving.
i think it's because of material hardness?
I will remove 2 charge pipe holders to see if vibration disappears.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Chunki84 said:


> changed LCA bushing.


Spherical bearings in the rear position?


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

20v master said:


> Spherical bearings in the rear position?


that is bushing with metal cover. 
Looks like bearing though.
Defcon motorsport kit

they were very hard to be replaced,.
i don't wanna start rear joint bushing.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Getting my ev14 1000cc injectors tomorrow 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

i hand made my very own stainless exhaust at my work, and took a picture of the beauty, and apparently my phone (samsung) has this wonderful post processing software for the camera that pretends to help, right after the snap, and heres what it looks like










thanks samsung. :thumbdown:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

so i guess i'll just post these here of everything BUT the exhaust




























Yes that is a F12 berlinetta, Yes that is a brand new Macan, and yes that is the owners RSR
I'll try to get some pictures of my exhaust later.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Great pics LK!!! Need that exhaust pics that don't make your head spin! That F12 is beautiful!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

LK. Are you hiring? Sweet garage setup! Car is beautiful as always, I like the shots from instagram as well! :beer::beer:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

FatAce said:


> LK. Are you hiring? Sweet garage setup! Car is beautiful as always, I like the shots from instagram as well! :beer::beer:


yeah dude always hiring. we need welders, and parts guys, polishers, prepers. everything. this place is so busy, we are 7 weeks behind on orders. im literally up to my elbows in elbows. if you can weld dude, youre in, just tell them kyle sent ya


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

LK great euro plate.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

BoosTTd said:


> LK great euro plate.


Lol thanks. Need to get my registration changed over from MD to PA, when I do I'm making the rear vanity plate say that as well.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

replaced a broken valve cover stud.


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Leave it up to a puerto Rican that wants to slam a tt .... Dumbass put no bearings or washers, and the result of that .........









I discriminate my own kind 😓


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

^^^ouch.


Spent the day getting my Votex kit to sit right. The OEM glue was so dried out, it was ridiculous...:laugh: This kit fitting is brought to you by 3M double sided tape and Automotive Goop.

Just needs to go in to get re-wrapped on Friday, spacers up front, and a proper detailing and I'm good for the summer. I'm also 100% on selling it after H2O, so if anyone wants it...let me know!

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

With the help of A heat gun, dental floss, some Goo Gone and rubbing compound, I finally de-badged my car.












Rob


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Rford71 said:


> With the help of A heat gun, dental floss, some Goo Gone and rubbing compound, I finally de-badged my car.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

*Cleaned the clutch*

The Integrated Engineering Bored/Stroked engine is on its way, as are Black Forest engine mounts and a new clutch, so today I started cleaning all of the parts. including a round one on the disgusting clutch/transfer case. Still some work to do, but wow, already a big difference.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*still a little to go*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/whanabinnovativedp/14452407933/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/whanabinnovativedp/14409101766/


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Placed ''new'' altenator 120amp

Polished a bit for the nice looks









New set of earowipers original VAG cheap from germany


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Pulled my DS headlight to reseal it to try to keep the condensation down.

It didn't work...

Silica Gel packs on order now.

Shoot me a message if you want a pack or two for YOUR headlight condensation issue. I had to order 10 or so.

:beer::beer::beer:

Also - got one of my wheels welded to fix a crack in the bead area.


----------



## davemk1 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Finally Got it back*



Just got my steering wheel back in the car.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks good! It must have required incredible wrist strength to drive without it.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That SW looks good! Refinished or reupholstered?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Cleaned up the old girl and took her to the Stance:Nation Texas show in dallas:











Took home 2nd place Audi!:beer:


----------



## davemk1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> That SW looks good! Refinished or reupholstered?


Thanks, reupholstered completely by Craft Customs in Texas.


----------



## davemk1 (Oct 30, 2009)

lite1979 said:


> Looks good! It must have required incredible wrist strength to drive without it.


Thanks, no need for the wrist strength she just sat in the garage


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

They did good work!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just saw this on hpa's site. Already ordered it, but still stoked to see hardware finally!










Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Wash, claybar, wax.

Unfortunately, the silica gel packs didn't help my HL condensation issue.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^ I was hoping for good results. Sounded like a good plan.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Replaced U-hose to the left side of intake manifold with a Forge piece. 

Boost leak is gone! Car is running like it should.
If you are boosting normal levels but the car feels sluggish, check that hose and check it well. It's hard to see cracks in it sometimes. :thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Votex kit wrapped. Front suspension adjusted properly...

I'll get some decent photos soon!

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally starting to work out my pig rich 1000cc injectors lol. Anyone need 630's?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

working out the final place to put the w/m distribution block. the 225 TT style manifold helps and hinders what i was planing to do......


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Got these in the mail today, also finally got a legit inspection, new purge valve, plugs, oil change, and a couple new vac hoses. About to hit 280k turbos finally slowly dying thinking of getting a k04-001. How much would a turbo swap cost at a shop?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Raek said:


> Votex kit wrapped. Front suspension adjusted properly...
> 
> I'll get some decent photos soon!
> 
> ...


Looks sweet I love how wraps look wish I had a buddy with a shop I just can't justify 2k+


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

Raek said:


> Votex kit wrapped. Front suspension adjusted properly...
> 
> I'll get some decent photos soon!
> 
> Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


Raek check your inbox. Question about your suspension set up.


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Boosttd, where did you pick up the shirts?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

max13b2 said:


> Boosttd, where did you pick up the shirts?


This.

I haven't seen many TT shirts out there.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

converted2vw said:


> this.
> 
> I haven't seen many tt shirts out there.


x3⬆


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Got ten from this guy and that site. But it was a group buy and they don't have anymore but maybe enough people will want them.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Sold the crashed one to some guys that make rat rods and all sorts of awesome things. I'm SO happy that the car is going to be fixed and driven like it's supposed to ♡

Before:









After:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Replaced brake light switch and flasher relay assembly. Second time replacing that flasher relay. Is three years about the lifespan of those things?


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

Started the rebuild with the new Integrated Engineering engine!

All I got done was getting the water pump on though!


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

ttwsm said:


> Replaced brake light switch and flasher relay assembly. Second time replacing that flasher relay. Is three years about the lifespan of those things?


My TT 04. 2 brake light switches, flasher relay still the original.


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*New windshield*

Safelight came right out and installed an OEM windshield for under $400. Looks great, only took an hour or so. I guess its OEM- he said it came from the supplier that Audi used. It matched perfectly even down to the VIN window in the checkboard black area..


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Safelight is awesome. They are always so quick and do an awesome job. plus they come to you! can't beat that


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Took it to get the coolant flange and coolant temp sensor replaced which will fix my coolant leak. Also put these in the trunk until I can get in to have them out on...


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Got my CORRECT 1000cc injector in finally. I've been running on 3 1000cc and one unmodified injector @ 550cc for a month and had no idea until running into tuning issues  :banghead: 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

velocitychris said:


> Started the rebuild with the new Integrated Engineering engine!
> 
> All I got done was getting the water pump on though!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone know if an 04 headlight (hid) will work on my 01 (hid)?? Same wiring and how it bolts up? P/n seem the same on ecs

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

euroguy666 said:


> Anyone know if an 04 headlight (hid) will work on my 01 (hid)?? Same wiring and how it bolts up? P/n seem the same on ecs
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I have a 04 and one of my headlights is off right now while I installed my oil cooler. I will take some pics wiring and the bolts.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Rford71 said:


> I have a 04 and one of my headlights is off right now while I installed my oil cooler. I will take some pics wiring and the bolts.


Thanks man. P/N too if you could find it. I have 
8N0941004BK
Off ecs 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

euroguy666 said:


> Thanks man. P/N too if you could find it. I have
> 8N0941004BK
> Off ecs
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a BP at the end. Not BK... Hmmm... PS... Those this are pretty lookin man. Thanks again

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hopefully they will work in your TT


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

I think they will! Cheers!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbogregtn (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Fixed my overheating problem... spliced the connection to my radiator fan. Then my PCV hose off the intake decided to pop off during a victory drive :banghead:, so that's tonight.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

drybar said:


> Fixed my overheating problem... spliced the connection to my radiator fan. Then my PCV hose off the intake decided to pop off during a victory drive :banghead:, so that's tonight.


I have an over heating issue aswell... My fans don't kick on unless I turn the ac on... And sometimes I'll let the car idle for a minute or so before turning it off with the fans on. The fans turn off when the car does. The secondary water pump runs for quite awhile. But if I come back to the car 5 mins later, turn the key, the water temp is 1 to 1.5 notches past center. That's around 100-101 degrees Celsius. Are our fans supposed to run after the car turns off?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

euroguy666 said:


> I have an over heating issue aswell... My fans don't kick on unless I turn the ac on... And sometimes I'll let the car idle for a minute or so before turning it off with the fans on. The fans turn off when the car does. The secondary water pump runs for quite awhile. But if I come back to the car 5 mins later, turn the key, the water temp is 1 to 1.5 notches past center. That's around 100-101 degrees Celsius. Are our fans supposed to run after the car turns off?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I'd be talking out of my ass if I said anything for sure. My buddy's 2000 180Q doesn't after-run, but I never checked mine or bothered to look. I just got "lucky" that the PO routed the harness in such a way that the fan shroud sliced right through the leads; made for an easy fix. I noticed a ton of threads about overheating problems regarding the fans or the control modules. This one might help. :thumbup:


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

changed my fuel filter.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Friday morning - Changed the rear sway bar bushings. No more "clunk."

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Debadged the rear end


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

hey man you put your brake calipers on upside down just give you heads up, im going to pm you as well, you bleeders should be facing up.


----------



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Powdered emm'! DC Metro Area*

Just had my wheels redone. 


Powder: Black Magic
Work Done By: http://www.renewedfinishes.com/ <<< I drove 3 hours each way, to have this guy do the work. He is that good, and his prices are very good. He is in PA, about 35 mins or so from Philly. 

Work done: 

Sand Blasted
Chemical stripper
Cooked to clean them off
Machined the lips (NOT FILLER)
Welded two small cracks
Powder coated with Black Magic (Two coats, FULL RIM, not just fronts) 











The Car: (Rims not installed yet)


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Refinished my headlights and cleared them with a polyurethane

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks great!!


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

*Hallelujah!*

FINALLY! Successfully hard wired my Passport 8500 Radar Detector!  I'd been trying forever to get the Add-a-circuit to work with one of the small fuses at the top of the box with no joy. It just wouldn't sit tightly in the fuse holder. Gave up and got the larger Add-a-circuit for the lower fuses and Bingo!

Also, it seems that torx screw near the top of the fuse box that's painted yellow is a good ground.

maTT


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I believe I used the yellow screw to ground my boost gauge [up]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Got h&r springs put on. Nothing else, just springs. Decent amount of camber, but I'm not scared. Haha before and after. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## headwess wabbit (Sep 23, 2010)

Went from black Aristos to. 










Silver aristos. Now I want lowering springs until funds come available for kW v3's


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice. I'm really happy with my h&r's for 227$ hAha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)

Bought it a couple weeks ago and since then I have wrapped it, installed KW V3's and some beefy H&R sway bars, put my BBS CH's to good use with some new Yokohama tires, waiting on magnaflow exhaust and rear valance.
Patiently waiting for my first drive in it.....

Before the KW's










finished wrapping



















with KW's installed


----------



## Low_Dub (Jun 19, 2004)

I could use some rear springs up here in nb......just saying......haha......


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Some love from the local multi-manufacturer Monday night get together. I don't know why it's tagged w/ TTRS and EDM, though. Also, I'm not sure which wack color the dude is talking about...the wheels or the brown. Specify!

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone have issues with the radio randomly not working and it says "diag" where it would normally say the station? Also the alt stopped charging at that point. Wonder if my voltage regulator is crapping out. Or if its just a fuse or relay.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

painted TB, charge pipe, valve cover.
Winkle black.
i love it.










i bought forge and 42dd engine dress up kits yesterday at ebay. 
Look will be better w/ it 
i may need to buy white coolant reservior for better look.


----------



## dieseldogpi (Nov 5, 2007)

Added S-Line rear valence, BF Industries stage 1 dog bone inserts and did timing belt. Need to do valve cover gasket and half moon gasket next, as well as Haldex service. Also need to figure out best way to lower the stance as well as considering having the stock rims power coated bronze, but who knows.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone know when the TT g2g is at h2o?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

euroguy666 said:


> Anyone know when the TT g2g is at h2o?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


3pm

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6943066-*The-Official-2014-H2Oi-TT-GTG*


----------



## wmorrison65 (Sep 7, 2014)

What did I do to it today? Let it sit in a driveway pending a timing belt/water pump change, pending the dieselgeek kit and Bentley manual ariving.

Anybody who has debadged, let me know if you have a quattro logo for the grille.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

wmorrison65 said:


> What did I do to it today? Let it sit in a driveway pending a timing belt/water pump change, pending the dieselgeek kit and Bentley manual ariving.
> 
> Anybody who has debadged, let me know if you have a quattro logo for the grille.


I have the whole grill. Including the quattro badge. Its collecting dust

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought new wheels and winter tires, and adjustable rear control arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just prepping the car for tuning close to knock :-D

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

While the car was in for Frankenturbo tuning and stuff, found out that the rear main seal crapped out. Sooooo, looks like that and a new clutch are happening. About 9 days before I have to head out to H2O. Ugh!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I realized as I went through my Instagram that I got my TT in the last week of march, and in the 5.5 months of owning it I've somehow racked up 13k miles....oops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Sold it! :wave:


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Coolant flange started leaking so I replaced it.

Also did the wastegate spring mod. What a difference!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Picked her up from all the turbo kit and clutch replacement. Have to drive it responsibly for a few days...booooooo.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ nice!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

annnnd, while the clutch is being broken in by me driving around granny styles...I decided to get badged once again. 3 Bar is so much nicer.

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Raek said:


> annnnd, while the clutch is being broken in by me driving around granny styles...I decided to get badged once again. 3 Bar is so much nicer.
> 
> Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


I was going to do that too. I got the RS grill instead. Honeycomb to match the lower grills and the v6 rear valance. 









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

3 bar grill all the friggin way. 



Raek said:


> annnnd, while the clutch is being broken in by me driving around granny styles...I decided to get badged once again. 3 Bar is so much nicer.
> 
> Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I put her new shoes on.. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I replaced my front bumper cover and front right fender. I've been driving the car around with accident damage for over five years until today! No, it wasn't me who crashed it.


----------



## Marknad11 (Mar 6, 2014)

did an oil change and a transmission fluid change. shifts smooth as butta!


----------



## Esco23x (Jun 5, 2014)

Spent $750 to replace the crankcase breather hose.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Loaded up my wheel in mom's passat to get the tire remounted. Sunday I'll be installing some new bits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Just got new wheels on it. They are str's 606 wheels, BBS rs replicas gold center with polished lips

Pics coming soon


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> I replaced my front bumper cover and front right fender. I've been driving the car around with accident damage for over five years until today! No, it wasn't me who crashed it.


Wow... those headlights could use a good polishing :beer::beer:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cam position sensor crapped out. Got a new one. Still won't fire up. Still a code for low signal to the sensor. Anyone got any ideas? Fuse? Relay? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseldogpi (Nov 5, 2007)

Changed the thermostat and broke the dipstick tube in the process... Joy!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I went from: (donut)








To: (OEM fat five)








To: (BFI smoked side markers)








Week old wheels and tires and I ended up cranking a curb busting a bead. So I'm waiting for my new tire to come in this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

floored the f*ck out of it


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I will be polishing the headlights before the year's over. Input shaft seal and new clutch disk are higher priority now, though.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Seafoamed the other day and just did my oil and filter. Went with Mobil 1 0w-40 ($22 for 5qt jug at walmart) and OEM filter. old filter was a pain and a half to get off. Mechanic over tightened the filter a ton and the drain plug with an impact wrench, needed a breaker bar to loosen it...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

91MK2Jetta said:


> floored the f*ck out of it


:thumbup::thumbup: Did the same with mine all afternoon - what a blast!!! :beer:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally fixed my door problem, drivers door would never align with body line when shut and every time after locking it I needed to give an extra push to re-open it. 

Turns out one of the bolts holding the latch was missing and the other was completely loose. Working like new now!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Got a four wheel alignment because of yesterday's installation of Megan racing adjustable tie bars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozenithordie65 (May 13, 2014)

*Bringing her back from the dead*

I installed the new rad support, rad, and oil pan all this after driving over a tractor plow. Still need to find a power steering fluid cooling line, install some bumper covers replace tail lights, and get a new tire. Its easy when there is a great internet community for this car. Great FUNN!!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

started making plans for a wide body TT with a 3.2 front bumper and a race looking diffuser. Here's a render my friend did! I probably wouldn't run those wheels and would probably shoot for something much more motorsport. I'll be stripping the interior completely and going for a track look and for weight reduction of course. Let me know what you think!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Saw this on facebook. I didn't comment, as the description said it all: less bagged more racecar. I love it like this, and I can really dig the car as a whole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

please don't put the RS emblem on it. :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm interested to see how you end up doing the rear diffuser. With the spare wheel well in the way its really not possible to make one that actually works. I have some websites bookmarked that are worth reading if you plan on doing one :thumbup:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I planned on just running this, might go with a turn down tip and and filling in the exhaust holes


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I couldn't bring myself to do that to my car, but that back end with the wide tires looks bad-A$$!

I put my glovebox back in my car (still need some of those fuzzy torx screws, but it's in. Now to reset the darn airbag light (and hope it stays off!)


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I haven't posted much after changing jobs this summer,, but I finally got race car shell inside to start the real build. Will hopefully get the motor together weekend.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> I haven't posted much after changing jobs this summer,, but I finally got race car shell inside to start the real build. Will hopefully get the motor together weekend.


:thumbup:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sheared my cam gear keyway. Lol

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Busted a Frankenstein intake manifold hose I had made. Lateral acceleration sensor code appeared...
Anybody has one?


----------



## milkjam (Oct 12, 2014)

Raek said:


> Votex kit wrapped. Front suspension adjusted properly...
> 
> I'll get some decent photos soon!
> 
> ...


What suspension you running?
I have billstein shocks and HR lowering and debating what coil-overs to go with.
thanks!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

milkjam said:


> What suspension you running?
> I have billstein shocks and HR lowering and debating what coil-overs to go with.
> thanks!


St Coils. Pretty much all of the things removed (perches, etc) and 600lb Afco rear springs.

It's actually not too bad of a ride at all.


----------



## BBTuner (Nov 18, 2013)

Whan to try to fit a Bee-R module.

At least i'll try LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Posted several For Sale links around the interwebs... :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Fastened my coolant cover and battery cover with my 42DD hardware that came in. Waiting for the rest. Also ordered a carbon fiber ECS intake manifold cover since mine is missing (thanks PO)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Ordered my 42draft wheel adapters. Pretty excited about putting my wheels on


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

A summation of what's happened up to this point during the deployment. Purchased:

GTT hybrid kit with Wideband ECU/e85
Eagle Rods
New rod bearings, main bearings and thrust washer set
Gates timing belt/water pump kit
Haldex service kit
Rear trunk lifts
Led strips/resistors for headlight upgrade (no luck finding clear/smoke lenses)
Alzor 18x8, et 35, style 606 wheels (didn't like the staggered look as much as I thought I would)
various other parts I can't think of at the moment.

Can't wait to get home.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Went from that to that. And, realized I didn't put the "blue" spring in my DV. Maybe some of my fall-flat issues will clear up.

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## wmorrison65 (Sep 7, 2014)

Nothing (except drive it.) But my 42DD downpipe arrived. (Have some vac leaks to fix and an emissions test to pass before I play with it, though.)


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I ordered my 007 dv tuning kit and rear ABS sensor from ECS. once these issues are done, next purchase will be a tune. That's exciting. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Brought it back to ForceFed. Maestro had me boosting at 30 PSI! No Bueno!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Raek said:


> Brought it back to ForceFed. Maestro had me boosting at 30 PSI! No Bueno!


Still had an N75 in it? Those tunes normally are calibrated for use without one

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Painted my rear calilpers to match the red Porsche fronts.


----------



## PolarTT (Jan 17, 2014)

*New suspension*

Got my car back from shop with new suspension (Bilstein B12 pro kit), new tie rods/ball joints and new bushings (Powerflex) along with new set of tires (Continental Extreme DWS) and new alignment. Sadly now cash poor for some time to come.


----------



## milkjam (Oct 12, 2014)

*2000 tt 180q*

- New Tires Continental Extreme DWS
- New K04 Turbo, K03 busted
- New rear brakes OE, or something like that


----------



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

I used mine to teach a deer a lesson...


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

euroguy666 said:


> Still had an N75 in it? Those tunes normally are calibrated for use without one
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Still has the N75. Going to run an MBC in parallel with it to keep any future over boost from happening. Rawr!


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

.Spatula. said:


> I used mine to teach a deer a lesson...


ouch! you alright?


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Haven't done anything yet but just received this beautiful thangs in the mail. 42 draft 20 and 15mm adapters jeep rims soon!!


----------



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

hermes350GT said:


> ouch! you alright?


I'm fine thanks. The TT took it like a champ, I had to be going at least 60. I was on I-95...where I don't expect to see deer.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

****ttttt......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

****ttttt......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I out some jeep rims on it.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holtzy822 (Oct 20, 2014)

What did I do to my TT today? Brought it back to Big O tires because when they put new tires on last Friday, they jacked the car up on the rocker panels and caused them to collapse. They told me they didn't do it because there weren't any "fresh" signs of damage, you "couldn't see the bare metal" and "how could the weight of just the front cause the panels to collapse." Well first off you cant see any bare metal because theres a rock chip guard, paint, and primer over it, second When was the last time anyone saw most likely 1/8th inch aluminum hold up to over 1000 lbs? actually it has a 60/40 WD and the thing weighs 2900 lbs so probably more like 1500-1700 lbs. Good job Big O.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I would definitely fight it. Incompetence is incompetence. Why would they jack from the rocker panels when there are clear jacking points to be seen by simply looking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holtzy822 (Oct 20, 2014)

BoostedLTH said:


> I would definitely fight it. Incompetence is incompetence. Why would they jack from the rocker panels when there are clear jacking points to be seen by simply looking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. I'm going back in on Thursday so there going to put it on a lift. I'm determined to get some form of compensation. If they have cameras Ill try and get the video. It should clearly be able to see how far under he put the jack. He said they always put the jack on the pinch where the rocker panel and floor board meet. Thats not a place to put it either!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah the pinch weld isn't going to be stable. They collapse under any kind of load as well. That sucks! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Just so you know you can file small claims lawsuits for under 5000 in claims its cheap to file and it cost big company's like that more in lawyer fees


----------



## Holtzy822 (Oct 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just so you know you can file small claims lawsuits for under 5000 in claims its cheap to file and it cost big company's like that more in lawyer fees


....Should I put my TT wishlist together and give it to them? aha Even If we do bring it to court we really couldn't prove that they actually did the damage aside from me knowing my own car... But actually there was a mark left from one of the teeth on the jack... Maybe we could use that to match it up.. But my own jack has teeth, not sure if its the same size though and I use a piece of wood whenever I jack it up...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Holtzy822 said:


> ....Should I put my TT wishlist together and give it to them? aha Even If we do bring it to court we really couldn't prove that they actually did the damage aside from me knowing my own car... But actually there was a mark left from one of the teeth on the jack... Maybe we could use that to match it up.. But my own jack has teeth, not sure if its the same size though and I use a piece of wood whenever I jack it up...


Ya but it would cost them more to hire a lawyer and fight it than it would to just pay you  

So if they refuse to pay up I would file.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

On a lighter note, I realized since Friday was payday, I have enough money for my alignment this Friday, and I can finally order my software from motoza! Haha. Gonna be a good month [up] hopefully changing the drivers rear ABS sensor isn't too difficult this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Deleted the stupid afterrun coolant pump, and installed a 82*C thermostat. Cooler than a polar bear's toe nail.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

20v master said:


> Deleted the stupid afterrun coolant pump, and installed a 82*C thermostat. Cooler than a polar bear's toe nail.


Why did you do that? I think its a nice feature. Atleast for me. My BT sled runs hot as f*ck. Plus my fans don't kick on when the car is off. Its the only thing that is probably saving my head
Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Said Goodbye... One last road trip. Sold her this morning. :wave:


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Just realized my tires touch my wheel wells on full turn. Anyone need a set of tires 245/45/18 only on the car for 4 days. They are general G max. I need a thinner tire they touch because my car is lowered.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Ordering a hazard switch from ECS tonight since my turn signals **** out intermittently. Then gonna but up and order software as well while I'm spending money. Haha refer to post 2984. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

euroguy666 said:


> Why did you do that? I think its a nice feature. Atleast for me. My BT sled runs hot as f*ck. Plus my fans don't kick on when the car is off. Its the only thing that is probably saving my head
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Saving your head from what? AFAIK, no other 1.8T has an after run pump like the 225 (_maybe _the Beetle but I doubt it). Once the car is off, the head/engine isn't generating any new/more heat. So the coolant circulates. What cools it off other than conduction through the radiator? The fans in my TT have never run after shutoff (though they would in my BT GTI occasionally). But my BT GTI did over 130K miles after stock turbo removal (stock turbo was ran HARD for 116K miles/over 300 drag passes, several HPDE's, still no issues with it), and it didn't have an afterun pump nor did it need it. I wanted less redundancy in the coolant system, less places for leaks, and I hated to hear the pump run every time you cranked the car even just to move it around in the driveway. Simple answer: it's not needed and it just something Audi threw in to differentiate the 225 from the other 1.8T's to justify that price tag.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

20v master said:


> Saving your head from what? AFAIK, no other 1.8T has an after run pump like the 225 (_maybe _the Beetle but I doubt it). Once the car is off, the head/engine isn't generating any new/more heat. So the coolant circulates. What cools it off other than conduction through the radiator? The fans in my TT have never run after shutoff (though they would in my BT GTI occasionally). But my BT GTI did over 130K miles after stock turbo removal (stock turbo was ran HARD for 116K miles/over 300 drag passes, several HPDE's, still no issues with it), and it didn't have an afterun pump nor did it need it. I wanted less redundancy in the coolant system, less places for leaks, and I hated to hear the pump run every time you cranked the car even just to move it around in the driveway. Simple answer: it's not needed and it just something Audi threw in to differentiate the 225 from the other 1.8T's to justify that price tag.


Not generating anymore heat yes, but the head and block are still hot. Sometimes when I turn my car off after beating it up, I come back a few minutes later and turn the key into the on position and the temp is past the half way mark. I just feel like if you are getting the hotter coolant that sits in the block and head out into the system and replace it with cooler stuff that was out at the radiator, it helps with that. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Deleted the stupid afterrun coolant pump, and installed a 82*C thermostat. Cooler than a polar bear's toe nail.


What are the results in comparison to before?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Saving your head from what? AFAIK, no other 1.8T has an after run pump like the 225 (_maybe _the Beetle but I doubt it). Once the car is off, the head/engine isn't generating any new/more heat. So the coolant circulates. What cools it off other than conduction through the radiator? The fans in my TT have never run after shutoff (though they would in my BT GTI occasionally). But my BT GTI did over 130K miles after stock turbo removal (stock turbo was ran HARD for 116K miles/over 300 drag passes, several HPDE's, still no issues with it), and it didn't have an afterun pump nor did it need it. I wanted less redundancy in the coolant system, less places for leaks, and I hated to hear the pump run every time you cranked the car even just to move it around in the driveway. Simple answer: it's not needed and it just something Audi threw in to differentiate the 225 from the other 1.8T's to justify that price tag.





euroguy666 said:


> Not generating anymore heat yes, but the head and block are still hot. Sometimes when I turn my car off after beating it up, I come back a few minutes later and turn the key into the on position and the temp is past the half way mark. I just feel like if you are getting the hotter coolant that sits in the block and head out into the system and replace it with cooler stuff that was out at the radiator, it helps with that.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



I agree with euroguy66, the after-run pump helps with cooling... but not the head or the block (which are fine), but the turbo. I wouldn't underestimate the effectiveness of coolant circulating for 10 min, even with zero airflow through the radiator. That could be the difference between oil coked/failed turbo or life as usual. 

I do agree with Adam though that Audi added way too many loops in the coolant system, and removing them helps greatly by improving flow through the system. If one can be disciplined enough to make sure the oil in the turbo is properly cooled before shutting it down, then deleting the AR pump is beneficial. IMO, keeping it is a good turbo insurance policy... Knowing how forgetful I could be, mine is staying to protect me against myself. :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> What are the results in comparison to before?


It runs maybe 1-2* cooler during cruise, but the recovery and cool down after a romp is slightly quicker. I still haven't fixed the fan though. But this seems to mirror your previous results, and not give the results I was expecting. I know I showed you logs from my 180Q after I did the K04 conversion with the 82* Tstat that showed my coolant temps sitting rock stead at 82*, just like they did in my GTI. Why would this be different? 



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I agree with euroguy66, the after-run pump helps with cooling... but not the head or the block (which are fine), but the turbo. I wouldn't underestimate the effectiveness of coolant circulating for 10 min, even with zero airflow through the radiator. *That could be the difference between oil coked/failed turbo or life as usual. *
> 
> I do agree with Adam though that Audi added way too many loops in the coolant system, and removing them helps greatly by improving flow through the system. *If one can be disciplined enough to make sure the oil in the turbo is properly cooled before shutting it down*, then deleting the AR pump is beneficial. IMO, keeping it is a good turbo insurance policy... Knowing how forgetful I could be, mine is staying to protect me against myself. :laugh:


If you do the second bold section, you don't have to worry about the first bold section. I know you know this, but anyone who's concerned about turbo longevity should be doing this anyway. Drive like a sane person for the last mile of your drive and you'll be fine. I like a clean tidy engine bay, and if something isn't providing a benefit, out it goes. Like I said, I didn't need one or have any issues from not having one in all the other 1.8T's I've owned (my original GTI, wife's GTI, first TT, all combined close to 450K miles). I've killed turbos, but only the pricey GTT DBB, from overspinning them (how'd that turbine end up in the muffler?) and from excessive EGT's, neither of which would have been prevented with an after run pump. If you shut the car off with the turbine glowing, the pump isn't going to stop coking from happening. The reasoning of the pump may save your turbo would also justify a turbo timer, but those have gone by the way of the dinosaur and I haven't seen anyone mention one here.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

20v master said:


> It runs maybe 1-2* cooler during cruise, but the recovery and cool down after a romp is slightly quicker. I still haven't fixed the fan though. But this seems to mirror your previous results, and not give the results I was expecting. I know I showed you logs from my 180Q after I did the K04 conversion with the 82* Tstat that showed my coolant temps sitting rock stead at 82*, just like they did in my GTI. Why would this be different?
> 
> 
> 
> If you do the second bold section, you don't have to worry about the first bold section. I know you know this, but anyone who's concerned about turbo longevity should be doing this anyway. Drive like a sane person for the last mile of your drive and you'll be fine. I like a clean tidy engine bay, and if something isn't providing a benefit, out it goes. Like I said, I didn't need one or have any issues from not having one in all the other 1.8T's I've owned (my original GTI, wife's GTI, first TT, all combined close to 450K miles). I've killed turbos, but only the pricey GTT DBB, from overspinning them (how'd that turbine end up in the muffler?) and from excessive EGT's, neither of which would have been prevented with an after run pump. If you shut the car off with the turbine glowing, the pump isn't going to stop coking from happening. The reasoning of the pump may save your turbo would also justify a turbo timer, but those have gone by the way of the dinosaur and I haven't seen anyone mention one here.


I agree. I just feel like it helps push/pull the hotter coolant out of head after the real water pump stops. Is it excessive? Maybe. But I overbuild everything so I guess that's why I like the pump

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

euroguy666 said:


> I agree. I just feel like it helps push/pull the hotter coolant out of head after the real water pump stops. Is it excessive? Maybe. But I overbuild everything so I guess that's why I like the pump


:beer: It won't hurt to keep it, I just feel it has no benefit to me.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> It runs maybe 1-2* cooler during cruise, but the recovery and cool down after a romp is slightly quicker. I still haven't fixed the fan though. But this seems to mirror your previous results, and not give the results I was expecting. I know I showed you logs from my 180Q after I did the K04 conversion with the 82* Tstat that showed my coolant temps sitting rock stead at 82*, just like they did in my GTI. Why would this be different?


I was just curious since you mentioned not getting good results from the radiator alone (without the lower stat). 



20v master said:


> If you do the second bold section, you don't have to worry about the first bold section. I know you know this, but anyone who's concerned about turbo longevity should be doing this anyway. Drive like a sane person for the last mile of your drive and you'll be fine. I like a clean tidy engine bay, and if something isn't providing a benefit, out it goes. Like I said, I didn't need one or have any issues from not having one in all the other 1.8T's I've owned (my original GTI, wife's GTI, first TT, all combined close to 450K miles). I've killed turbos, but only the pricey GTT DBB, from overspinning them (how'd that turbine end up in the muffler?) and from excessive EGT's, neither of which would have been prevented with an after run pump. *If you shut the car off with the turbine glowing, the pump isn't going to stop coking* from happening. The reasoning of the pump may save your turbo would also justify a turbo timer, but those have gone by the way of the dinosaur and I haven't seen anyone mention one here.


I disagree with the statement highlighted, oil coking problem after shutdown is very real, I've dealt with so many warranty claims from the problem when at Mitsu that I know better (although the majority were from improper Dino oils that were past their prime). Usually, the fatal clot is in the cartridge, and a steady flow of water in the adjacent chamber of the CHRA housing would have prevented the majority (if not all) the ones I've dealt with firsthand. I see the after-run pump as a factory turbo timer .... German style! 

I can think of several situations where a turbo timer or the after-run pump have their merit. For example, my car died mid-sessions a few times at the track (running too low on fuel and starving the fuel pump on a high G turn - or the infamous ECU fusible link going from excessive heat). None of these were planned or preventable, but guess what, the lovely little after-run pump kept things somewhat cool in the glowing turbo. A nice little safety feature that has works when your discipline as a driver can't help you. 

On another note, all this after-run pump talk got me an idea. Since the plumbing is already there, I'm going to test making the pump run manually on a toggle switch, and see how much having it run in tandem with the main water pump improves the coolant flow. If it does anything substantial for the coolant flow, it would be a nice little mod for track duties (and a failsafe for chucking an impeller). Thoughts?


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm interested in the toggle switch idea. Seems like as long as there is no way for it to restrict flow, the only option would be to help. Right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Correct! The pump is a 1 gal/min and the lines are pretty large, so I'm optimistic that it'll be helping. Regardless, only testing in real life will give the true answer.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Correct! The pump is a 1 gal/min and the lines are pretty large, so I'm optimistic that it'll be helping. Regardless, only testing in real life will give the true answer.


Holy ****. Gallon a minute? That's insane. I'd say it could be looked at like a cell repeater. If its far enough away from the water pump it could possibly help the flow pick back up some speed. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

euroguy666 said:


> Holy ****. Gallon a minute? That's insane.
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Actually, I retract that statement. These little suckers flow more than the 1 gal/min figure I saw posted online (just tested it). It took less than 20 seconds for the pump to drain 1.5 gal of water at free head pressure. I would estimate them to move 2+ gal/min when system pressure is added. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=o6h00ooZfmo


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

euroguy666 said:


> I'd say it could be looked at like a cell repeater. If its far enough away from the water pump it could possibly help the flow pick back up some speed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Well, in normal factory plumbing configuration, the after-run circuit has nearly no bearing into the radiator circuit (post thermostat flow into the radiator). The ARP outlets directly feeds the turbo CHRA, therefore has negligible impact on coolant flow in the radiator or head/motor (on or off). 

Now, if it's divorced from the turbo circuit (looping the factory line), and plumbed into the "normal" coolant circuit, it potentially boosts the flow by a percentage. How much you will probably ask, so in anticipation to the question and to feed my own curiosity I plumbed it and tested. An easy measurement is the system's return flow to the coolant reservoir. This return flow tells you how much you're flowing or how much pressure drop is in the system overall. 

Normal coolant return flow before the AFR pump is plumbed into the coolant circuit:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Kndx0MMeaqk

Coolant return flow after the AFR pump is added to the system as an auxiliary booster:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CfVHSKpmvpo

This shows evidence that the AFR pumps are capable and could easily plumbed/modified to boost flow to the turbo, engine coolant, or both. I know I'm going to be playing with this in my car. I want to try running a pair (at less than 1 amp draw per pump, there is nothing to loose), one in OEM configuration but manually operated to be pushing fluid in the turbo when engine is running, the second one plumbed into the radiator circuit to boost the overall system flow.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Car felt sluggish so I took a screwdriver and tightened every hose clamp in the TIP and from the turbo to the intake manifold (included).

I feel like I have a new fu#king car! :beer:

Now I can enjoy this turbo/roadster weather


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm taking the head of the next person that post they sold there TT in here


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Replaced MAF connector, old one was so brittle that it was crumbling apart


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Fixed a tail light. Wheeeee.

Also, reattached my turbo outlet hose from popping off for the......10th time.

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

^dat ass!
I just bought 4 brand new NGK BKR7E plugs to put in tuesday because mine with 1000 miles gapped at .024" still misfire at 21psi and it's annoying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Today Im trying *really* hard not to break something. Window regulator took a dump and the driver side window no longer rolls up. Its currently all the way down at my works parking lot and its -17 (with windchill) out here in MN.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

42DD catch can mounted and plumbed, now to take the bumper, IC's, and intake manifold off to clean out the oil. :thumbdown:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Today Im trying *really* hard not to break something. Window regulator took a dump and the driver side window no longer rolls up. Its currently all the way down at my works parking lot and its -17 (with windchill) out here in MN.


That sucks. I had to do mine in the spring. Just make sure you have a rivet gun and it's not that difficult to do.


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

Paid to have my turbo inlet pipe replaced. I don't have the space or time to replace it myself


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

New pair of Bosch micro edge wiper blades $24 at VatoZone


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Drove it fast, because I figured out all of my issues, and the Frankenturbo is alive and kicking


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Raek said:


> Drove it fast, because I figured out all of my issues, and the Frankenturbo is alive and kicking


That's good to hear!


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

germanengineering g60 said:


>


That spoiler is awesome. Who makes it? Never seen it before 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

*Picked up some more pieces for the build*

Picked up a couple of orders that came in for the engine bay rebuild:

42 Draft Designs downpipe:










and a bunch of Integrated Engineering items like fuel rail, tensioner, shifter bushings, Flywheel ARP Studs


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

*New Home for the TT*

Continued building the new home for the TT:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Garage is looking good :beer:


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Did some madmax things in the engine bay last night. 



Drove it like hell today to test. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> Garage is looking good :beer:


Thanks - it's getting there. It's fully insulated with shop heating for cold northern winters. The final will include a set of MaxJacks and I will finally be able to get back to putting the TT back together. I have not touched the car since September!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

225TTed said:


> Did some madmax things in the engine bay last night.
> 
> Drove it like hell today to test. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Making noise? 




velocitychris said:


> Thanks - it's getting there. It's fully insulated with shop heating for cold northern winters. The final will include a set of MaxJacks and I will finally be able to get back to putting the TT back together. I have not touched the car since September!



Lift and heated garage to work in makes a huge difference on taking on projects!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Took off the rear bumper, deleted the chassis damper and the tow hook bracket, cleaned up everything behind the bumper cover and around the taillights, and put the cover back on. Also finished up installing my aftermarket seats while waiting on a few engine parts.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

That looks great Adam :thumbup:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

20v master said:


> Took off the rear bumper, deleted the chassis damper and the tow hook bracket, cleaned up everything behind the bumper cover and around the taillights, and put the cover back on. Also finished up installing my aftermarket seats while waiting on a few engine parts.


Those seats look fun. What are they?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

euroguy666 said:


> Those seats look fun. What are they?


They're Status Ring GT seats in carbon fiber.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

How are you mounting the harnesses?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> How are you mounting the harnesses?


Not sure yet, haven't crossed that bridge. Probably the Stable Energies bar until I decide to cage it, which is more dependent on who does the work than anything.


----------



## tfifeco (Aug 4, 2014)

Yesterday: Removed Helper springs from PSS9 in front and adjuster nut in rear springs, insalled new Ground Control camber plates. Now i am about as low as i can be without rubbing.... Almost slammed but not quite  

Today: Adjusting the rear sway links so there's no preload on swaybar and slightly adjusting madmax arms to bring camber back in line a bit, getting ready to bring'er to alignment shop for fine tune alignment


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Not sure yet, haven't crossed that bridge. Probably the Stable Energies bar until I decide to cage it, which is more dependent on who does the work than anything.


Adam, you could always go with the cage builder that did mine. Stable Energies quoted me like $450 for shipping and said 6-12 months to get one


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> They're Status Ring GT seats in carbon fiber.


I like


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> Adam, you could always go with the cage builder that did mine. Stable Energies quoted me like $450 for shipping and said 6-12 months to get one



If I had someone like Kirk Racing within driving distance, I would take my car there :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> If I had someone like Kirk Racing within driving distance, I would take my car there :thumbup:


Yeah, I'd never have a cage shipped to me, I'm too cheap. :laugh: Yeah, Kirk does the cages for the factory race team here at my Honda plant, I just haven't gotten the car to a point where it can go to them. I don't start "kicking tires" and asking about prices until I have cash in my pocket laid out for it. :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I brought my TT home.


she was shy at first


but her roommates made her feel right at home


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The 928 is jealous, she's making her territory.:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

20v master said:


> The 928 is jealous, she's making her territory.:laugh:


lol got her cheap because of leaking PS fluid... waiting for the lift to come in then shes up on it for a bunch of work.


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Busy today*

Put in a new n75.
Replaced leaking coolant flange. I cheaped out on the last one and it started leaking after a couple of months. Went genuine vw this time. Couldn't justify spending $150 on a metal one.
Replaced a bad O2 sensor.
Added another spring on the wastegate mod.

About to go out on a test ride.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Put in new brake pads in front. Last set was toast!


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Put my madmax DV in. Cars boost's better and faster!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Paid the deposit for Bilstein PSS :thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ Nice!

New shoes...Cooper Zeon RS3-S tires.

Decent reviews so will give these a shot.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Decided to get to the bottom of why my rear defrost didn't work.


Checked fuse, window contacts, etc. Took apart the switch and had to disassemble the push button contact and reseat the tiny metal popper. Someone went ham pushing the button at some point i guess... 

Saved having to buy a new switch. Mission accomplished. :beer:


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Converted2VW said:


> ^ Nice!
> 
> New shoes...Cooper Zeon RS3-S tires.
> 
> Decent reviews so will give these a shot.


I have them on my gli wheels. They actually grip very well, even in the rain. I like them a lot.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

225TTed said:


> Decided to get to the bottom of why my rear defrost didn't work.
> 
> 
> Checked fuse, window contacts, etc. Took apart the switch and had to disassemble the push button contact and reseat the tiny metal popper. Someone went ham pushing the button at some point i guess...
> ...


My girlfriend pointed out today that both the wires are broke for the rear defroster a on my convertible top. I still haven't decided how I want to go about resolving the issue yet with my recently developing rear window woe's...haha glad your's was an easy fix!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Replaced my alternator. took about 4 hours :thumbdown: though most of that was trying to get the old out out :banghead:. putting in the new one and hooking it up was a breeze lol


----------



## turbogregtn (Oct 13, 2009)

today I went down to my building and looked at it for the first time since the fall. my VR6T TT


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*just delivered*

Just got mine today!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome wheels turbogregtn, what are they?


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

l88m22vette said:


> Awesome wheels turbogregtn, what are they?


They look like BBS CH's.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

notReno said:


> Just got mine today!


Congrats on the purchase
White roadsters are not common. Very nice car! Like the plate too. Where are you located?


----------



## turbogregtn (Oct 13, 2009)

they are knock off's they are made by Niche? I found them used and they look dang good they are staggered wider in the rear. they fill the fender perfect. I didn't want anything extreme


----------



## turbogregtn (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

Converted2VW said:


> Congrats on the purchase
> White roadsters are not common. Very nice car! Like the plate too. Where are you located?


Thanks! im in NJ


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have had my TT for over 3 years. I am embarrassed to say that I have never been under the car in all this time. I finally bought some car ramps today so I can start doing more work on my own. First thing I noticed was the engine splash guard was missing. So I bought a new one on Ebay. 
Next on agenda: figure out how to change oil and filter...


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

...took her out for her first long drive since winter started. After driving my automatic X3 all winter, it's a pleasure to get my foot on a clutch...it was getting bored.

...brace yourself for iphonetography.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

built a new cup holder into the TT












next on the "TO-DO" list is boost tubes


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I fixed my ABS issue. Turns out when I installed the new front sensors, I didn't get the drivers side pushed in far enough and it wasn't registering. Took it out, cleaned it, shaved it down some, put it back in, and all is normal except my traction control light hasn't reset. That on top of adjusting my new Coilovers made today pretty successful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Lots of work here!


----------



## turbogregtn (Oct 13, 2009)

Raek: where did you get the lower bumper?


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

turbogregtn said:


> Raek: where did you get the lower bumper?


That should be the Votex add-on with a Cupra R lip at the bottom.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Dark Zero said:


> That should be the Votex add-on with a Cupra R lip at the bottom.


You are correct, sir.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Slapped on some bbs LM 









And sold my Audi rotors


----------



## Passatbyday (Jan 21, 2014)

Southbend Stage II clutch, VFI motor mounts, Forge intercooler.


Minor things, you know.

#sowoprep


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ good work.
We should have a vortex meet at Sowo!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Drove mine for the first time in 3 months, felt really good!


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

While changing my oil I decided that I should flush out the Haldex again as it gave me some trouble before (probably due to the broken ground strap but just wanted to have a look at it anyway) The Haldex oil came out clean this time (only 5k since last change) so that seems all good so while on the hoist I figured I would replace the rear differential fluid with some fresh synthetic. Found out I don't have a narrow enough hex socket for the fill plug so had to make one to refill it. Thank god I have a pump to refill it, no way in the world could you get fluid in that tight spot any other way.


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

sold my wheels 


audi tt-0121 by dacooldude22, on Flickr


----------



## hilmar2k01 (Mar 21, 2015)

bwdz said:


> While changing my oil I decided that I should flush out the Haldex again as it gave me some trouble before (probably due to the broken ground strap but just wanted to have a look at it anyway) The Haldex oil came out clean this time (only 5k since last change) so that seems all good so while on the hoist I figured I would replace the rear differential fluid with some fresh synthetic. Found out I don't have a narrow enough hex socket for the fill plug so had to make one to refill it. Thank god I have a pump to refill it, no way in the world could you get fluid in that tight spot any other way.


Isn't the fill plug on the Haldex actually the drain plug?


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

portos123 said:


> sold my wheels
> 
> 
> audi tt-0121 by dacooldude22, on Flickr


Why would you do that? They're gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

hilmar2k01 said:


> Isn't the fill plug on the Haldex actually the drain plug?


The fill plug on the differential. Yes the drain and fill is one on the Haldex


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Redid my headlights again for the season. Shiny and clear!


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

^^^^^^^

I need to do that. ha.


I did pull the rear diffuser and went for a much needed drive. Not dailying it anymore sucks.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Burnt up my fx400 in 2000 miles... I guess when they say 500tq rated, they mean flywheel. Not wheel lol

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

euroguy666 said:


> Burnt up my fx400 in 2000 miles... I guess when they say 500tq rated, they mean flywheel. Not wheel lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Dam
Glad I went with a twin disc then


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

StateSideS3 said:


> Dam
> Glad I went with a twin disc then


Yeah, car made 390 horse and pretty much the same TQ to the wheels on a mustang dyno. Def not 500tq

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Polished and installed my vf mounts today. Everyone said dogbone was easy one but I found the transmission and engine mount to be the easy ones.

For anyone on the fence it is an easy diy if you have jack stands a torque wrench and a little patience.


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pulled my ECU from its cozy location an dremeled the chastity belt off. She's off to get flashed.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Went for state inspection and finally joined the broken glove back latch family, courtesy of the wife. :banghead: Now to find some hack solution instead of replacing the entire thing.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

./


----------



## bmwloco (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful day here. With a cup of good coffee (Peet's Major Dickasons) and a good plastic cleaner, I set to clear up my cloudy front lens.

Wiped on plastic cleaner with one shop rag, doing slow rotations and covering the entire lens, then wipe off with a clean shop rag.

Bling. Nice. Finishing the first one, comparison with the other one was readily apparent. 15 minutes later I did the front and rear lens. 

So, brighter lenses up front and tail lights.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

tracked it


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

^^^nice!


Cleaned her up, drove her around, parked her because she's driving weird. Sweet


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

installed one of these 
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_haldex.html


----------



## matt_ (Jul 13, 2011)

Changed the engine on my quattro from star to finish in 11 hours with no help just me and an engine hoist. Was a very tiring day.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

Changed my bushings and painted my wheels...


----------



## PJW18TT (Jan 6, 2015)

*front end stuff*

I pulled the front wheels over the weekend with the intent to replace the bearings but realized that i need to do the ball joint and outside tie rod end, ; so that will wait until i get the rest of the parts and figure out how to pull the hub and bearing- also put in a new front grill and adjusted the new headlights


----------



## hilmar2k01 (Mar 21, 2015)

I refinished all four wheels. Looking like brand new now.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Drive it 1900 miles to and from SoWo. Had a blast.
Best part is I wasn't even tired of driving the car at the end


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

matt_ said:


> Changed the engine on my quattro from star to finish in 11 hours with no help just me and an engine hoist. Was a very tiring day.


Respect!
OT: you need to make some friends!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Raek said:


> ^^^nice!
> 
> 
> Cleaned her up, drove her around, parked her because she's driving weird. Sweet


She might drive weird but she looks so good!


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

I finally got it out of the garage in the central valley and towed it 220 miles to a shop in San Diego to have gearbox looked at.

Will get a call this week, but the options look like this:

1. Rebuild gearbox, OEM parts (Brass shift forks)
2. Rebuild gearbox, aftermarket parts (Forged forks)
3. Replace gearbox with factory reman.

I am leaning towards option #1. Although the idea of nice parts sounds good in theory - the OEM parts should work just fine as long as the shifter and cables are aligned/tuned properly.
Forged forks may just mean causing something else to break, if the cables are that much out of whack. I am thinking of doing the shift cable upgrade to the '04+ style clamp design. My early '01 style crimp design is likely a contributing factor to the failure.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

^ ECS sells an entire shifter kit, just pick up the newer cable ends and transmission linkage, get solid bushings as well :thumbup: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Drivetrain/Shifter/ES2588644/

I'd personally get the 02m rebuilt with a Peloquin and new stock arms welded at the rivet, and replace any parts showing wear. Obviously it'd cost more but the trans would also be once and done. I guess that depends on your long-term plans...


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

Thanks, that ECS kit looks like a lifesaver (timesaver!)
Undecided on LSD since it's just a street car. Its a good cruiser for parking at the airport. But I'm probably going to do the clutch too, so it would be a good time to do it all. Hm.....


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*Put on the luggage rack and.....*

pulled the cluster, which is being rebuilt today. Should be back and running again on Saturday. Pics to follow.
John


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Replaced cracked and torn PCV hoses with silicone. Installed a phenolic spacer on the intake manifold at the same time.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PsyberVW said:


> I finally got it out of the garage in the central valley and towed it 220 miles to a shop in San Diego to have gearbox looked at.
> 
> Will get a call this week, but the options look like this:
> 
> ...



Just buy the new style OEM shift forks from the factory. There now one piece steel in the new cars.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

QCOUPETT said:


> pulled the cluster, which is being rebuilt today. Should be back and running again on Saturday. Pics to follow.
> John


What's with these clusters? Had to have mine replaced twice (luckily, under warranty) within the first 6 months of ownership. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

StateSideS3 said:


> Just buy the new style OEM shift forks from the factory. There now one piece steel in the new cars.


Sounds like a plan! ECS has the OEM parts at about $150 and the aftermarket ones I was looking at are ~$350. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Plasti-dipped my spoiler and tossed on a 3" DP and test pipe. Now it goes faster...

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Paid for a bunch of suspension parts, once those are in I am going to sit down and take inventory of anything else I need, still hoping to get it built in early June :thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Reflashed my DSG with United Motorsport stage 3 tune to raise the Torque limit to 800nm




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hart027 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Picking Away At little projects.*

I got my TT back from the Collision Center two days ago (a little old lady backed into me). This morning I cleaned up my wicked cloudy headlights and topped up coolant/washer fluid.










Left is before, right is after. Not the greatest picture, sorry.

Next on my To Do list: Replace bulbs with brighter and whiter ones, rotate my tires and when the gas struts come in later this week, replace my hatch. When I get a little money I'm going to have the original alloys refinished (road rash), put some rubber on them and try to restore the original center caps.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

Just about got everything done, need to rebleed the brakes,and raise the front a bit more, since the tires are rubbing on the fenders.
Bc coilovers , power flex everything including the rear trailing arm, tyrol sport subframe bushings, all new balljoints, heavy duty sway bar endlinks braided brake lines all around, with hawk pads,and new rotors. im sure im forgetting something, was damn busy,and kind of a pain using a balljoint press for all the bushings,and tryin to make it all work,but it did! lol.
need to get an alignment,and should be good to go!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Lots of work there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*Common problem w/ TT's*

They were never well made by Audi, seems like all get hinky eventually. I have two TT's, both clusters have now been rebuilt. Most common is you start losing pixels in the center display. On my roadster the center display was pixelated, and my fuel gage was off big time. Needed a new stepper motor for that as well, but got it all done for $200.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Stevemann 
The car looks good, what size tires and wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

9 inch wide 17 inch wheels
tires are 275/40/17


----------



## hilmar2k01 (Mar 21, 2015)

hart027 said:


> When I get a little money I'm going to have the original alloys refinished (road rash), put some rubber on them and try to restore the original center caps.


Why not refinish the wheels yourself (it's relatively easy) and use the savings to buy new center caps. That's what I did and I'm <$150 all-in. Wheel refinishing guy wanted $125/wheel, and that still would have left me some nasty center caps.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

stevemannn said:


> 9 inch wide 17 inch wheels
> tires are 275/40/17


That's a lot a rubber, what's the offset of the wheels and did you have to use spacers to keep from rubbing? I'm looking to find a nice set of 9" wide wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Had 3 dings removed by Pushing Tin paintless dent repair











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

stevemannn said:


> 9 inch wide 17 inch wheels
> tires are 275/40/17


Nice, that's what I call some meat to fill the wheels. That's the only way I roll myself. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

Rford71 said:


> That's a lot a rubber, what's the offset of the wheels and did you have to use spacers to keep from rubbing? I'm looking to find a nice set of 9" wide wheels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


17MM if i remember correct. i tried it with spacers, but half the tread was outside of the fender lol. im running without the spacers, only thing rubbing was the fender on the actual tire. have to raise it a bit more,but has been raining, so hopefully this weekend,and i can get it aligned too.
then time to save up to build the trans,and finish the motor.

the wheels are a little heavier than i like,but i couldnt pass up a deal on all 4 for 500$ shipped to my door,plus i really liked the look of them.
they are "Drag DR-31" wheels


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Replaced all coil packs, new plugs, N249...engine is running smooth.

Now, I need a new motor mount, alignment and wheel balance. Whee.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ looks so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Beautiful color Raek! Wow 

Never posted in this thread so here goes. I installed a 35w 5000k HID kit in my new headlights. Very pleased with the results


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally got the correct starter and put it in. Starts up with out any effort now :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

For the first time in my entire life, I changed my own oil and oil filter. Made a huge mess and took me forever to get the oil filter out. I'm not sure if it was worth it vs paying someone $10 to do it for me...

And then I changed my manual transmission fluid with Red Line MT-90. Made another big mess and now my garage smells like MT-90 (not a good smell).


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

changed my brake pedal switch. $4 and 15 min made for the cheapest and easiest thing I've done on this car.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Finished my first air install! Just need to wire it all up and that's it! 

Anyone have a suggestion where to get a constant 12V source and a 12V source when the key is on inside the car. Trunk would be the most ideal but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have to wire it all up to the front of the car :facepalm:


----------



## bmwloco (Oct 14, 2006)

Nothing. Stayed in the same spot the last 48 hours as I was enjoying life on 2 wheels and attending The Gathering of the Clans for Airhead BMW riders.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

^ you wanna part with the cat heat shield?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

euroguy666 said:


> ^ you wanna part with the cat heat shield?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I dont see why not. What is it worth ?

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Had to dial back the boost a bit.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

jsmith2015 said:


> I dont see why not. What is it worth ?
> 
> Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


Lol I dunno. I just want to tack weld it to my under side for the visual inspection for cats

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

euroguy666 said:


> Lol I dunno. I just want to tack weld it to my under side for the visual inspection for cats


:laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

SteveCJr said:


> Had to dial back the boost a bit.


If that's thick walled silicone hose, ditch the clamp and that won't happen again. I run no clamp there.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

euroguy666 said:


> Lol I dunno. I just want to tack weld it to my under side for the visual inspection for cats
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


:laugh: Dunno why I find this funny as well. Would that even work in fooling them?

I went for my inspection back in May and the inspector had a tv setup showing the underside of the car as he drove up. I have my 3" cat-back with a reducer that's somewhat loose and my stock clamp is slighlty crimped causing a small leak. He gets out the car and starts walking towards me and I start thinking negatively and possibly failure over it. I forget if he asked if I still had a CAT on or if it was stock. I reply that I still have the OEM cat on and he was cool. Little small talk here and there, guess he was enjoying the car a little bit. Now, if I'll have an such an easy time on a future inspection whenever I get around to put the downpipe on, who knows. This was in Rahway NJ.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah I'm in nj too. I don't see why not. They just drive over the camera slowly. They'll see the heat shield so there must be a cat under it

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> If that's thick walled silicone hose, ditch the clamp and that won't happen again. I run no clamp there.


Nah it's some cheap rubber hose. I was pushing 25+ psi testing and it popped a couple times. Back to 22 and it's been fine.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Went back to winter mode for a few weeks.









picked up a nail somewhere and the sidewall gave out on me.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

What kind of tires?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> What kind of tires?


Continental extremecontact dw in need of replacing anyway. Was just about down to the wear bars had a little life left.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Finally tackled my downpipe install today. What a bitch! Downstream o2 sensor seized on the downpipe (any one have a spare they willing to sell?). Finally triumphed over a single turbo nut that gave me issues the first time I attempted. Just have to lower the subframe tomorrow to remove the rest of the upper pipe and install everything back. Excited!


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

just ordered a fuel pump and injectors and doing a custom E85 tune to make use of the rods I installed a few years back.

my TT has been sitting unloved for a while.. hopefully this will rekindle my love for the platform
after driving my stage 3 allroad every day for months now, driving the TT isn't even in the same ball park as far as power, even with all the popular bolt- ons I found myself grabbing the keys to the wagon every time. hoping a nice corn setup will sway me back here!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Well my excitement from above was short lived. What a nightmare today turned out to be. It's going to be a long week because of it. Such a love hate relationship with this car


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Found a buyer. Sale pending.

B.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> Found a buyer. Sale pending.
> 
> B.


Congratulations Bob, it's one hell of a car with 5 star interior mods. Hopefully it goes to a good home.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Found a buyer. Sale pending.
> 
> B.


That is great news Bob! Hope the sale goes smoothly. See you over on the dark side


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Tracked it over the weekend. 
Luckily the local track will not be closing for another 6 months so I jumped on the chance to spend a really hot weekend out there


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice to see another TT on the track!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Nice to see another TT on the track!


It's my 4th track weekend this year and enjoying it lots.

This was the first time I had any issues (blaming it on my brother cause it was the first time he came over  ). Hose from turbo pipe to n75 blew off, belly pan came loose at front and started dragging, and front brakes wore off so I had to change them. Still managed to run in every session! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> It's my 4th track weekend this year and enjoying it lots.
> 
> This was the first time I had any issues (blaming it on my brother cause it was the first time he came over  ). Hose from turbo pipe to n75 blew off, belly pan came loose at front and started dragging, and front brakes wore off so I had to change them. Still managed to run in every session!
> 
> ...



Yikes, thats not good! Able to safely limp off the track?

Put zip ties on all vacuum lines that are pushed on and use some OE style crimp clamps to help prevent loosening on the hoses.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

It wasn't that bad. The hose just broke but it was long enough I could just recut and Re-clamp it.

The belly pan I think was my fault. Should have checked all torx screws were in. 

And brakes wear off. I had spare pads with me so it didn't take long to replace (thank god for the easiness of Porsche calipers)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Congratulations Bob, it's one hell of a car with 5 star interior mods. Hopefully it goes to a good home.





DeckManDubs said:


> That is great news Bob! Hope the sale goes smoothly. See you over on the dark side


Thanks guys, yea went to a good home on Saturday morning.

Cheers,

B.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Thanks guys, yea went to a good home on Saturday morning.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> B.


Glad to hear you are happy with the sale and that it went to a good home Bob! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Got these in the mail. Bolts for the shift gate, fuel cap, and Reverse Polarity LEDs for the map lights. :thumbup:








The bolts installed: 















That pink dot are missing pixels from my ****ty phone :facepalm:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone looking for a pretty sweet deal in nj check this out. Drove past it. Looks to be in good shape. Uncommon color too! http://www.openroadmazdaofeastbruns...-Audi-TT-98c1a2600a0e0a173bd3674f30db793c.htm

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Went to get my A/C recharged, found out I need a new expansion valve and O-rings...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

euroguy666 said:


> Anyone looking for a pretty sweet deal in nj check this out. Drove past it. Looks to be in good shape. Uncommon color too! http://www.openroadmazdaofeastbruns...-Audi-TT-98c1a2600a0e0a173bd3674f30db793c.htm
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Decent price for a Frigidaire on wheels 

B.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Decent price for a Frigidaire on wheels
> 
> B.


Might have sold already. Didn't see it this afternoon on the ride home

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Tires on, temporary tag counting down, finally home after way too long. Next is getting emissions done, plates, and finally breaking in the clutch! Oh yea, a wash too :laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> Tires on, temporary tag counting down, finally home after way too long. Next is getting emissions done, plates, and finally breaking in the clutch! Oh yea, a wash too :laugh: :facepalm:


Holy crap dude, I was beginning to believe that your car had turn into another mythical concept created by Al Gore. Glad to see it's finally coming back to reality... we're probably going to plunge into a time warp once you get to drive it.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> Tires on, temporary tag counting down, finally home after way too long. Next is getting emissions done, plates, and finally breaking in the clutch! Oh yea, a wash too :laugh: :facepalm:


Congrats on getting her back on the road!


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Got these in the mail. Bolts for the shift gate, fuel cap, and Reverse Polarity LEDs for the map lights. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you have a link for where to buy those bolts ? and I love that shift knob as well


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Oil change, torn CV boot replaced, split brake booster vacuum line replaced, and my defcon bushings installed.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Holy crap dude, I was beginning to believe that your car had turn into another mythical concept created by Al Gore. Glad to see it's finally coming back to reality... we're probably going to plunge into a time warp once you get to drive it.


Yea, I was thinking the same thing, between being busy and other stuff it took WAY too long, but now I have coilovers and stuff waiting so I want to install all that crap within a month. The new tires (Hankook Ventus S1 noble2) are outstanding, I thought my suspension was SOL but its actually not bad at all now that I have good tires on it again, so I assume with the new parts I'll be blown away all over again.



DeckManDubs said:


> Congrats on getting her back on the road!


Thanks man!! :thumbup:


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Changed my valve cover gasket and spark plugs


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sniper911 said:


> do you have a link for where to buy those bolts ? and I love that shift knob as well


Which bolts? The gas cap ones are a kit, found here: http://www.pro-bolt.com/alloy-tank-kit-audi-tt-red.html#.VcZ8jvlVgvk
The shift gate bolts I forgot the exact dimensions, just google around and you should find them. I ordered them from a website that makes bolts specifically for bicycles. *Edit:* found the invoice, M4x10mm Red Aluminum Bolt from torontocycles.com :thumbup:
The Shift Knob is from Cookbot over on the ttforum. He sells them for about $100 posted to the U.S. Absolutely brilliant knob, and it has a longer thread, which puts it in between OEM and a Short Shifter :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Fitted my 4" Fujita F5 filter, thing is so massive I had to trim off some of the TIP off. Sounds amazing


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

My passenger side window got busted out saturday night. Found a window with factory tint still on it for $60 at a salvage yard this morning so I took the door panel off, vacuumed out the broken glass, and I'm trying to figure out if I am smart enough to replace the window on my own or if I will have to take it to a shop...


----------



## PolarTT (Jan 17, 2014)

*New fuel pump*

Found out it wasn't my battery and that I need a new fuel pump. Suspected that after I turned the key and heard it turn over but didn't hear the pump prime up. More $$$ for my indy shop.

Peter


----------



## Kalez (Aug 10, 2015)

Raek said:


> Replaced all coil packs, new plugs, N249...engine is running smooth.
> 
> Now, I need a new motor mount, alignment and wheel balance. Whee.


Love the look of your car! What bumper is that? I am looking to replace my bumper due to some cracks. Is that a full bumper replacement or just a lower bumper section? 

How easy was it to install?

Thanks!


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

Kalez said:


> Love the look of your car! What bumper is that? I am looking to replace my bumper due to some cracks. Is that a full bumper replacement or just a lower bumper section?
> 
> How easy was it to install?
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like a Votex and Cupra R lip on a stock bumper.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Rathi said:


> Looks like a Votex and Cupra R lip on a stock bumper.


Yup. that gets my vote:




















b.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

You guys are both correct


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

First night driving since being back on the road, apparently sitting in a garage for two years kills light bulbs - I had one headlight, one marker light, and one foglight, not in the same housing :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> First night driving since being back on the road, apparently sitting in a garage for two years kills light bulbs - I had one headlight, one marker light, and one foglight, not in the same housing :laugh:


LMAO, with these cars I would not be surprised if they all come back by themselves after some good driving. :laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> LMAO, with these cars I would not be surprised if they all come back by themselves after some good driving. :laugh:


True story! Has happened to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> First night driving since being back on the road, apparently sitting in a garage for two years kills light bulbs - I had one headlight, one marker light, and one foglight, not in the same housing :laugh:


Not just bulbs, but sensors too. I'm sure sooner than later you'll start throwing codes for random sensors. Had mine sitting for about a month a few winters back and sensors were going left and right.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Optima batteries are no longer awesome. Guess I need a tender for when it's not driven.

Other than that...she's back on the road! All boost spikes have been taken care of...now she just needs an inspection


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Good looking! ^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlkaTT (Apr 19, 2015)

Replaced my leaky rocker cover gasket.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Replaced split brake booster vacuum line (from manifold to firewall) $120 OEM part


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Swapped out relays 100 and 167 after they died on the way to work, no luck, hoping to get crank and cam sensors tomorrow


----------



## Gtgeek (Aug 11, 2015)

Changed my air filter, and cabin air filter. 

Easier than I thought. 

Haven't changed plugs yet, not sure if I need to. Or rather do not know how to tell whether I need to or not.


----------



## Gtgeek (Aug 11, 2015)

GIAC stage 1. 

New Strut mounts and alignment.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

SteveCJr said:


> Oil change, torn CV boot replaced, split brake booster vacuum line replaced, and my defcon bushings installed.


Clamp came off end of cv boot and threw grease everywhere


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Yuck! When cv's fling grease everywhere it sucks 

Finished pulling out the AC today, put new radiator into core support and found the VF mount bushings bought the farm....ugh more parts to order.

Thought I passed you going up 116 today, but it was Brian with the 180Q.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Go to replace my faulty wheel speed sensor and found this









I guess my tire is rubbing a little bit on just that side. Other side is fine?

New splice and codes are gone.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Same happened to me when I installed coils ^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creativityasaweapon (Apr 14, 2014)

Bought one eace:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

What happens when Subarus keep blowing up in front of me, plugged radiator and condenser

















Pulling the A/C as its not needed on a track car









Fragola Fuel line 









Works great with factory clamps









No more A/C


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Noah, you didn't show the best part, removing the condenser!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Drove it!


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Replaced my front left wheel bearing (again).

Last one lasted for two years and probably would have gone much longer, but my front left outer CV broke at the spindle. My brakes felt soft one day, so I got my 30mm 12-pt impact socket and went to the axle stub, thinking the nut came loose. Snugged it up and went on my way. Two days later, the same thing happened. Two days after that, I went to tighten it again, and the nut fell out of the hub, still screwed onto half of the spindle! 

After replacing the CV joint/spindle and putting a new nut on it, it just kept on getting loose. Good thing I got to the bearing when I did. The old one was sloppy as heck. I have the OTC Hub Tamer so I can do this job at home, but as usual, I had to take the hub to a mechanic with an air chisel to get the inner race off the hub. I need to get a compressor in my garage...:beer:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

flashing the car for E85 this afternoon cant wait! 








Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

racin2redline said:


> flashing the car for E85 this afternoon cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mike. Time to bring her to see Dr evil so we can add some insanity! :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

racin2redline said:


> flashing the car for E85 this afternoon cant wait!


Corn porn!


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

not that it matters that much but anyone have any feedback on gas mileage with E85? mainly highway? could i still get over 30?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

racin2redline said:


> not that it matters that much but anyone have any feedback on gas mileage with E85? mainly highway? could i still get over 30?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I'm not a good data point (the substantial weight reduction makes my car an outlier) but I'm getting 30+ mpg highway with lots of spirited on-ramp accelerations. What will help tremendously in my experience is if lean cruise is dialed in the tune. With E85, 17:1 AFR (regular gas calibration) is what I usually shoot for as a target. I usually have that set for >40% throttle in close loop and have open loop tip in at 45% throttle. Did it with the Eclipse, Evo, and now with the TT with great results. Talk to your tuner and see what he can do -- if he's good and flexible it should be easy to implement in the file (the copy/paste tooners will not touch that even if you tell them that you have rods etc.)


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I'm not a good data point (the substantial weight reduction makes my car an outlier) but I'm getting 30+ mpg highway with lots of spirited on-ramp accelerations. What will help tremendously in my experience is if lean cruise is dialed in the tune. With E85, 17:1 AFR (regular gas calibration) is what I usually shoot for as a target. I usually have that set for >40% throttle in close loop and have open loop tip in at 45% throttle. Did it with the Eclipse, Evo, and now with the TT with great results. Talk to your tuner and see what he can do -- if he's good and flexible it should be easy to implement in the file (the copy/paste tooners will not touch that even if you tell them that you have rods etc.)


:laugh: @ talk to your tuner. We all don't live near Gonzo, and even if we did, well that doesn't matter. OP, no, without software adjustments specifically to help with gas mileage on E85, aka the lean cruise Max is referencing, no you won't sniff anywhere near 30mpg on E85. If you drive long distances regularly, the performance benefits don't outweigh the savings from the fuel alone as you'll be lucky to get much over ~20mpg.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> :laugh: @ talk to your tuner. We all don't live near Gonzo, and even if we did, well that doesn't matter. OP, no, without software adjustments specifically to help with gas mileage on E85, aka the lean cruise Max is referencing, no you won't sniff anywhere near 30mpg on E85. If you drive long distances regularly, the performance benefits don't outweigh the savings from the fuel alone as you'll be lucky to get much over ~20mpg.


Hey, I never lived near Gonzo and he's really far from me now (Mike and I are on the same Island).  The point remain however, any competent tuner that is not all about the copy/paste tuning school should be able to implement lean cruise and lean spool (didn't mention lean spool because that require more skills than just set target AFR at X ratio for cruising range). Will you be able to get 30 mpg on a full weight TT on E85? Maybe not, but you also don't have to live with sub-20 MPG... that's why it's called tuning not tooning. 

PS: BTW, not that I need it since I don't drive the car much anymore, but I set my cruising AFR is at 17.5:1 and it drives very well. So there is a lot of room for improvement from the fat 14.7:1 that every zombie writes on their mapping. Oh, the joy of not relying on a tuner...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Hey, I never lived near Gonzo and he's really far from me now (Mike and I are on the same Island).  The point remain however, any competent tuner that is not all about the copy/paste tuning school should be able to implement lean cruise and lean spool (didn't mention lean spool because that require more skills than just set target AFR at X ratio for cruising range). Will you be able to get 30 mpg on a full weight TT on E85? Maybe not, but you also don't have to live with sub-20 MPG... that's why it's called tuning not tooning.
> 
> PS: BTW, not that I need it since I don't drive the car much anymore, but I set my cruising AFR is at 17.5:1 and it drives very well. So there is a lot of room for improvement from the fat 14.7:1 that every zombie writes on their mapping.* Oh, the joy of not relying on a tuner...*


That was the point, the large majority of us do have to rely on canned tunes and don't have "tuners." "Competent tuner" for ME7.5 is a unicorn for most.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> That was the point, the large majority of us do have to rely on canned tunes and don't have "tuners." "Competent tuner" for ME7.5 is a unicorn for most.


Maybe I should have mentioned, but Mike hooked up with a tuner that is supposedly very good with the ME7.5 (although not the TT platform). So, me saying "talk to your tuner about it" was with the inside knowledge that it was in reference to a custom tune and that the guy knew his way around the ME7.5.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

You simply can't target anything leaner than 1 lambda with ME7. There's no magic way to do this. It would require some hard assembly hacks.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Maybe I should have mentioned, but Mike hooked up with a tuner that is supposedly very good with the ME7.5 (although not the TT platform). So, me saying "talk to your tuner about it" was with the inside knowledge that it was in reference to a custom tune and that the guy knew his way around the ME7.5.


ill ask him and see what he thinks he can do, 
through recommendation of a bunch of other 2.7t and a few 1.8T friends Daz dillenger is tuning my car incase anyone was wondering 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Noah, you didn't show the best part, removing the condenser!


Your right Adam! 

Subaru guts, unreliable POS flat brim wearing FRS's owners. This is oil and coolant baked onto the condenser with a good mix of dust. Great way to decrease cooling capacity.


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

Honeycomb grille (of course breaking all the clips on the stock one in the process)
Cupra R lip
LED bulbs all round


----------



## SilverBrick (Aug 27, 2003)

225 40 28 bfgoodrich tires and 18x8 tsw tremblants in black









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

*Thank You !*



Gonzalo1495 said:


> Which bolts? The gas cap ones are a kit, found here: http://www.pro-bolt.com/alloy-tank-kit-audi-tt-red.html#.VcZ8jvlVgvk
> The shift gate bolts I forgot the exact dimensions, just google around and you should find them. I ordered them from a website that makes bolts specifically for bicycles. *Edit:* found the invoice, M4x10mm Red Aluminum Bolt from torontocycles.com :thumbup:
> The Shift Knob is from Cookbot over on the ttforum. He sells them for about $100 posted to the U.S. Absolutely brilliant knob, and it has a longer thread, which puts it in between OEM and a Short Shifter :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Awesome Thank You !

I actually found the ones for around the fuel port and installed them a week ago but I couldn't find a kit for the ones around the shifter. Thanx for the info and I'll look for them right now !


----------



## Ltgoin (Jan 1, 2015)

New grill
 007 forge dv
 And H&R coils couple weeks ago


----------



## SilverBrick (Aug 27, 2003)

Installed forge 008 dv, detailed and installed h&r sport springs.







 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

Cleaning up the bay a bit...
Before/During... after to come.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great! Always liked white roadsters too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ltgoin (Jan 1, 2015)

eBay spoiler from racingraven plastidipped black. The fitment of this thing was a lot of sanding to get right. Still not 100% satisfied but it looks good from 5+ feet back haha.


----------



## SilverBrick (Aug 27, 2003)

15 mm spacers up front and 35 outback on 18x8 et 35 tsw

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Installed some coilovers today. Absolutely love them (Racelands), very surprised with the quality for the price. :thumbup:




Also, a friend of mine snapped this as I passed him last night.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

O2 sensor and new terminal housings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

M14x1.5 to M12x1.5 Studs installed









Now I can finally use spacers with my wheels. It's only been a few months trying to figure out how to get it to work lol









Some red accent lug nuts









Unfortunately, I'll probably be taking the wheels off and going back to winter mode in a couple weeks.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I absolutely loathe those stud conversions Steve. If you ever change your wheels, want to go lower, you will have a headache trying to remove those. Or you will have to shell out $200 for new hubs and bearings. 

Mine has them fitted as per the previous owner, and the idiot only got stock length ones, so I can't fit my spacers until I get these removed... :banghead:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

It's essentially only a bolt. A little heat and some torque, they should come right out.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

SteveCJr said:


> It's essentially only a bolt. A little heat and some torque, they should come right out.


They are traditionally held in by loctite. Mine are, along with most of the kits out there.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

How about some PB Blaster and a c-clamp to press them out?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> How about some PB Blaster and a c-clamp to press them out?


What?!?!?! They're threaded in, not pressed in like traditional studs. :laugh:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

20v master said:


> What?!?!?! They're threaded in, not pressed in like traditional studs. :laugh:


lmao


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Good to know, oops :laugh:


----------



## goner1 (Jul 20, 2015)

I did some de-striping :laugh: No pics of the decal-reno yet. Feels nice and clean to have a change.


----------



## TTopless (Oct 5, 2015)

*sai evap delete*

Trying to keep my patience while doing a sai evap delete lol


----------



## PolarTT (Jan 17, 2014)

*Modshack CAI/MOFO and Cluster*

Finally had the time to have the cluster rebuilt and get one of the last Modshack CAI/MOFO's ever made installed. Drives better already. So many more mods to go!! Thanks Steve.


----------



## SilverBrick (Aug 27, 2003)

Rear valance swap!

















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverBrick (Aug 27, 2003)

New front grill to match. Also did a stage 1 united motorsports tune, feels a lot more powerful and smooth, love it. Also changed both o2 sensors, MpG going up drastically.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Drove it from Houston to New Orleans (400 miles)
Tracked it hard at NOLA Speed & Style all weekend.
Drove it back to Houston.

Car was flawless. Love this TThing!:thumbup:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Productive day, Vstack Intake install and rim sanding / polishing and painting 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

Pulled my fried CCM. Yippee!










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

dieGone said:


>


Hmm, I have the same wheels. don't use them anymore though.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

Jam Nut











Gonzalo1495 said:


> I absolutely loathe those stud conversions Steve. If you ever change your wheels, want to go lower, you will have a headache trying to remove those. Or you will have to shell out $200 for new hubs and bearings.
> 
> Mine has them fitted as per the previous owner, and the idiot only got stock length ones, so I can't fit my spacers until I get these removed... :banghead:


----------



## PolarTT (Jan 17, 2014)

*Busy Weekend*

Replaced the gas flap bolts with nice red ones, installed new interior LED bulbs, fastened down the engine cover, and got the car washed and vacuumed. Looks better already.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

stevemannn said:


> Jam Nut


I got them off a few weeks ago, I HIGHLY doubt this would work. These kits are typically held in by loctite, which means you have to take a blow torch to the studs for a long time and then they can be beat to death until the hold loosens :laugh:

@PolarTT

Which bolts did you get? Hopefully not probolt kit. I've been through TWO kits, both kits have faded to pink after a matter of months lmao. I ended up painting them red myself with outdoor high temp paint and they are looking shiny still :thumbup:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

SteveCJr said:


> Hmm, I have the same wheels. don't use them anymore though.


These came with the car when I bought it. Not really my style, trying to get 18s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

i dont use studs,but i dont see how this wouldnt work, larger nut on the inside, and hit it with an impact gun,and use a large breaker bar.
jam nuts is what keeps tie rods from loosening up


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Replaced turbo pipe to DV hose with Forge hose. Sounds silly but Car feels better already.

Their turbo pipe to N75 hose is too short though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Prepping for sale...*FINALLY*

Replacing: VCG, Oil pan sealant, oil pump sealant, oil filter housing gasket, oil return line, crankshaft/camshaft gasket, dog bone mount, engine mount...




All so I can sell it for $5,000 

She'll be missed!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

SUPER busy day today. Tackled a lot of things and I'm pleased with the results! :thumbup:


New fuel filter in today, just for a healthy update as I tackle all maintenance this upcoming month before big plans for the car come into fruition. 

It appears this was replaced by the P.O. as well considering it's a Mann filter and not OEM. Car has 115k miles though so not sure why it was done before this, these are supposed to last the life of the car supposedly.

New OEM one in.
Phenolic Spacer went in, this thing is great! I'm very pleased with it and it seems to function as described.

I reworked the whole PCV system. At first it was a split vacuum pump that caused me to go in there, and this led to a split T joint which was corroded. 






I was finally able to put in my project intake! Here's a side by side of the old giant 4" filter I was running and now this hybrid mushroom - V-stack system



As you guys can see, I only used the first two layers of foam instead of all three. Better flow and more room to comfortably and securely fit the V-stack.

Pieced together nicely imo and completely stealth :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> SUPER busy day today. Tackled a lot of things and I'm pleased with the results! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> New fuel filter in today, just for a healthy update as I tackle all maintenance this upcoming month before big plans for the car come into fruition.
> ...


Well done Sir! I like the filter work, my kind of outside the box mod (did the same to my mushroom to incorporate a v-stack). Did you take some comparison logs with the two filters?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks Max! 

I haven't yet. I'm going to order a 3" V-stack then do a side by side against my old big ass filter, the 4" vstack, and a 3" vstack. I'll probably build a hybrid filter for the 3" vstack as well to keep the results clean :thumbup:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Thanks Max!
> 
> I haven't yet. I'm going to order a 3" V-stack then do a side by side against my old big ass filter, the 4" vstack, and a 3" vstack. I'll probably build a hybrid filter for the 3" vstack as well to keep the results clean :thumbup:


Glad it worked out! I ended up going with the 3" and 6" VStack K&N filter. Intake is loud and sounds great! Let us know how that works out for you and if you can log some comparisons to see the improvement  

Not sure if you saw but here's a pic of my setup:













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

Got a facelift after the deer hit in May (that's my painter pictured).


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

esoxlucios said:


> Got a facelift after the deer hit in May (that's my painter pictured).


:thumbup:


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Installed the boost gauge and aftermarket coolant temp gauge in the new pod. Heated and shaped the pod to fit the A-pillar. Changed my valve cover gasket and painted the valve cover, installed the new coil packs l, spacer, and hold-downs...... All before noon lol I was up a little early 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Sniper911 said:


> Installed the boost gauge and aftermarket coolant temp gauge in the new pod. Heated and shaped the pod to fit the A-pillar. Changed my valve cover gasket and painted the valve cover, installed the new coil packs l, spacer, and hold-downs...... All before noon lol I was up a little early
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey what pod did you use? I wanna mount my gauges in the A-pillar as well but havent found any that fit the TT. I know you heated it to fit but which pod did you buy? Links would help


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

It was a standard generic triple guage pod found on ebay for about $20. I cut it down to two and then shaped and trimmed it to fit.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Sniper911 said:


> It was a standard generic triple guage pod found on ebay for about $20. I cut it down to two and then shaped and trimmed it to fit.


Nice man. I'll try to custom fit it as well. Did you use a blow dryer or a heat gun? And u cut and sanded the edges? If you could take some pics of the final product would be great man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

I cut it down to two and dry fit it in place. Marked it with pencil lines, then removed the a pillar trim and layed it on a work bench. I placed the pod on the lines I made and then used a heat gun on low from about 18 inches above heating evenly until I could see it start to fall in place, then I lightly coaxed it down to form around the trim. I did one side at a time. I did sand the edge that I cut the 3rd pod from (bottom) but really wasn't necessary because you can't see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfeie (Oct 22, 2015)

Quick 1 hour R&R of the front drivers half shaft. Dropped the bottom ball joint to make it easy.

RAXLES part is totally worth the few extra dollars. Amazing service.


----------



## SilverBrick (Aug 27, 2003)

Oil change and changed the spring in my forge dv to yellow.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Simply Clean @ Daytona Beach 2015 

Found myself two TT's, the white one with the aftermarket bumper looks familiar from here actually. The other was a beautiful bone stock, restoration project it seemed, it was 95% spotless. :thumbup:



And saw one of my dream cars, a red whale tale 911 turbo in beautiful condition, among many many exotic cars.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Simply Clean @ Daytona Beach 2015
> 
> Found myself two TT's, the white one with the aftermarket bumper looks familiar from here actually. The other was a beautiful bone stock, restoration project it seemed, it was 95% spotless. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


That's my car hahaha. Stage 2 sleeper  52k miles all original  Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

LOL. That's hilarious!

Now that I know it's you, just throwing it out there. One of my friends saw your car and went "Oh god those wheels are horrendous" and I chuckled a bit hahaha :laugh:


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi I just put a dual 3" cat back exhaust system and an open cone air filter on. Sorry no pics, but will I need to get a tune to stop the check engine light from coming on for the O2 sensors? Thanks. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

New EBC red stuff pads in the back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Installed a breather K&N filter for the SAI. The thing was hanging around ever since I did my intake install lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Smoked out a pesky vacuum leak and while I was under the hood I finally installed the forge IPCV. Took it for a quick spin and noticed the turbo response is definitely quicker. I won't really know till I put a few miles on her after she's properly warmed up. I'll give a better opinion in about a week. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Put in the new powerflex front swaybar bushings, new ceramic brake pads in the front, changed the oil, new fuel filter, and chased down a horrible rattle in the exhaust system at idle. Turned out to be a broken hangar


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Sniper911 said:


> Smoked out a pesky vacuum leak and while I was under the hood I finally installed the forge IPCV. Took it for a quick spin and noticed the turbo response is definitely quicker. I won't really know till I put a few miles on her after she's properly warmed up. I'll give a better opinion in about a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had mine for a few months now.. And DV response is very good and also allows me to run the weakest spring in my DV while still hitting target boost without any trouble.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Boulderhead said:


> Had mine for a few months now.. And DV response is very good and also allows me to run the weakest spring in my DV while still hitting target boost without any trouble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have to agree. I've put about 500 miles on it since the install and I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Sniper911 said:


> I have to agree. I've put about 500 miles on it since the install and I'm happy with it so far.


Do you have VCDS or some other way to log request and actual pressure? Would be cool to do a couple logs on different cars / setups and see how quickly pressure is released with the valve in play and without. I never did any back to back measurements to really see how things changed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Boulderhead said:


> Do you have VCDS or some other way to log request and actual pressure? Would be cool to do a couple logs on different cars / setups and see how quickly pressure is released with the valve in play and without. I never did any back to back measurements to really see how things changed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't unfortunately.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I fixed my broken washer fluid pump and temporarily capped the new pump for the headlight washers until I get new ones. i also installed my aero wiper conversion with new blades, so im ready for winter( if I actually take it out..)

so nice not having any warning lights on the dash! 









I'm also making good progress working with daz to get the car dialed in on E85. ran into a few issues popping a map sensor and chasing random misfires. I'm also slacking on spending the actual time getting logs and getting revision files back to back.. so its taking longer than it should ..

25'~ timing and 23psi feels very nice, the car pulls extremely hard! still have a lot more to do tuning wise. 

with all extra torque I'm kicking myself in the ass for selling my HPA orange controller.. considering picking up a less aggressive blue controller or if I can score one of the new setups. 
random pic from the other night 









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Finally got around to putting in my tablet mount. Of course a 5 minute job turned out to take an hour because the brackets didn't want to cooperate. I'll get a better pic in the daytime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Red plastidip and exhaust tips









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I actually like the red wheels on your car. You should do the bolts on your spoiler red as well.

However, in my opinion, those exhaust tips look ridiculous lol.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I like the size of the exhaust tips, but straight back would work better with the styling lines, imho. The wheels look great!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thinking my alternator is going. Charges @13.5-13.8 doesnt sound too bad. Just not enough to charge my red top 100% anyone have any suggestions?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

racin2redline said:


> with all extra torque I'm kicking myself in the ass for selling my HPA orange controller.. considering picking up a less aggressive blue controller or if I can score one of the new setups.



Why not consider getting your stock controller flashed by UM ?


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Arizman3 said:


> Why not consider getting your stock controller flashed by UM ?


spending "play money"on other cars currently. probably will in the future. the torque the car has on e85 really puts the stock controller to the test.



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

what did you change to go e85 if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

euroguy666 said:


> Thinking my alternator is going. Charges @13.5-13.8 doesnt sound too bad. Just not enough to charge my red top 100% anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I just replaced my alternator for a brand new one and my car usually runs at 13.5-13.8 with the low beams/radio/heated seats. I only see 14 sometimes when I have most electrics off.

What makes you think it's going? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

91MK2Jetta said:


> what did you change to go e85 if you don't mind me asking?


630cc injectors 
wideband conversion 
DW65V fuel pump 
tune 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

dieGone said:


> I just replaced my alternator for a brand new one and my car usually runs at 13.5-13.8 with the low beams/radio/heated seats. I only see 14 sometimes when I have most electrics off.
> 
> What makes you think it's going?
> 
> ...


Can't keep the red top charged for more than a few days without having to throw it on a charger. Maybe because its an AGM?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

euroguy666 said:


> Can't keep the red top charged for more than a few days without having to throw it on a charger. Maybe because its an AGM?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That sounds like you have a battery drain. When your car shuts off it should only keep the clock and some radio settings running all night, which isn't enough to kill your battery since it drains so little.

If your car dies after a couple of days and it runs at 13.5-13.8 volts then it's most likely a drain. 

Turn the car completely off and use something to trick the door into thinking it's fully closed. Put a voltmeter in the battery and check the voltage go down. Then if it's a major drop you'll see it lose volts by each minute. Start pulling fuses one by one until the drop completely stops. Pull one fuse, check, put it back, try another one, etc. 

Once you figure the bad fuse check ground connections around that area. 

Check the radio/int lighting fuse. Common issue. 

Here's the diagram: 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

dieGone said:


> That sounds like you have a battery drain. When your car shuts off it should only keep the clock and some radio settings running all night, which isn't enough to kill your battery since it drains so little.
> 
> If your car dies after a couple of days and it runs at 13.5-13.8 volts then it's most likely a drain.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was afraid you'd say that it was a drain... I'll check the radio fuse first and go from there. Any posts about this fuse since its a common problem?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

euroguy666 said:


> Yeah, I was afraid you'd say that it was a drain... I'll check the radio fuse first and go from there. Any posts about this fuse since its a common problem?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


When my alternator was failing I suspected I had a drain as well. Mine happened to be an aftermarket (12V charger) for tools like drills that the previous owner had installed with the worst ground possible. It was hidden under the console that's why it took me a while to find it. I just followed a wire from my fuse box and ended up it was wrapped on a fuse giving power to it. 

There's a thread about the radio draining power that I started, the guy that helped me was telling me about it and how he fixed it. 

Buy the tool to remove your radio so you can look behind it if you see anything fishy. I just got mine from eBay and I'm gonna check whenever I have some free time. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

dieGone said:


> When my alternator was failing I suspected I had a drain as well. Mine happened to be an aftermarket (12V charger) for tools like drills that the previous owner had installed with the worst ground possible. It was hidden under the console that's why it took me a while to find it. I just followed a wire from my fuse box and ended up it was wrapped on a fuse giving power to it.
> 
> There's a thread about the radio draining power that I started, the guy that helped me was telling me about it and how he fixed it.
> 
> ...


I'll use the Google machine too. Thanks!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

My charge pipe to intercooler hose blew entering the fwy while making full boost. It sucked big time having to wait almost 2 hours for the tow truck to arrive. No more ebay chinese silicone boost hoses for me after this. Just ordered a set of forge uppper and lower boost hoses


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

next time that happens unplug the maf! you will be able to at least limp the car home 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

racin2redline said:


> next time that happens unplug the maf! you will be able to at least limp the car home
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Wow i wish I would have thought of that at the time! I was only 2 miles from home but it was a slight upgrade and the car just wouldnt stay running with that massive leak.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Exactly as redline said. I had a similar experience. I installed a cheap (it was free so don't hate lol) Oxygen sensor into the primary pre cat position, it ran good for about 10 minutes and about 9 miles later bam my car starts running like ****, blowing black smoke clouds for days, and stalling. I pull over, disconnect the MAF, and limped it home no problem. Saved myself a $80 tow truck bill. :thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

fabric8 said:


> No more ebay chinese silicone boost hoses for me after this. Just ordered a set of forge uppper and lower boost hoses


Funny you say that...

I spent Thursday night doing tearing the car apart like this:









To change this hose (do you recognize it?)









Because it got busted like this:









Of course it happened a few days before today's track day so I had to pay for expedited shipping 🏻

Worst part, the replacement hose forge sent is not as good a fit as the old one I had (I had a forge intercooler to charge pipe hose bought on 2013) so I had to massage it a lot...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Either you all are running 40psi or you're tightening your hose clamps too tight and causing premature tears in the hoses (I'm guilty of it too). :laugh:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Got my turboback installed! Sound clip coming soon on YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

Converted2VW said:


> Funny you say that...
> 
> I spent Thursday night doing tearing the car apart like this:
> 
> ...


Wow thats crazy. So yeah I now have the exact same hose in black. Im hoping it doesnt bust on me. It feels much better quality than the eBay hose that blew.

Sent from my SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a forge fmic with all forge piping. those hoses are all pretty well made I can't see them tearing? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Forge hoses ARE well made. Probably much better than generic Chinese hoses too...

Mine busted after 2.5 years of use of up to 21psi or so. Clamps do get loose with time (even though I use the UK made Hi-Grip forge use to provide).

One thing I noticed in the new hose (which I ordered from forge  ): they seem to have changed the mold a bit. It's missing the final angle that goes to the IC.

Still, all hoses in my bay are forge though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matriss (Mar 27, 2015)

Wrinkled my valve cover and short shifter, and threw on a forge tip


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Today, I removed all of the clamps that hold the power steering lines to the transmission, and I also removed my starter. Just looking at the gear on the starter tells me what kind of carnage to expect once I drop the transmission. There is nasty crap from the clutch mixed with oil all over it, and the two bolts that hold it on came out way too easily, which I expect is a result of Mobil 1 getting thrown all over the place inside the bell housing...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

lite1979 said:


> Today, I removed all of the clamps that hold the power steering lines to the transmission, and I also removed my starter. Just looking at the gear on the starter tells me what kind of carnage to expect once I drop the transmission. There is nasty crap from the clutch mixed with oil all over it, and the two bolts that hold it on came out way too easily, which I expect is a result of Mobil 1 getting thrown all over the place inside the bell housing...


Yikes man...good luck!

I'm boost leak testing...found the tip is loose at the turbo inlet 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

A little update on my parasitic loss. Drove the **** out of it without the radio fuse in it. Voltage held for 3-4 days without driving it. Now to remove the radio and see if I can see anything. Anyone know where the typical trouble areas are?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

On mine, it was a cracked ground wire and some missing insulation (it's like brown foam rubber stuff) connected to the antenna, iirc. If you have a Bentley, find out which wire goes to the gauge cluster, too. I currently have a draw that is affected by that one connection, but I suspect it's my gauge cluster, not the wiring.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

lite1979 said:


> On mine, it was a cracked ground wire and some missing insulation (it's like brown foam rubber stuff) connected to the antenna, iirc. If you have a Bentley, find out which wire goes to the gauge cluster, too. I currently have a draw that is affected by that one connection, but I suspect it's my gauge cluster, not the wiring.


No Bentley book. But the radio wiring must be the culprit at this point since there is no more draw. Now when its running it almost sounds like a relay clicking on and off every 10 seconds or so. Not 100% sure though. Car vibrates alot with bfi motor mounts

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Spent $950 to install a new pre-cat O2 and wiper motor as mine fired itself when the wipers froze to the windshield.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SteveCJr said:


> Spent $950 to install a new pre-cat O2 and wiper motor as mine fired itself when the wipers froze to the windshield.


Ouch!!!


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

SteveCJr said:


> Spent $950 to install a new pre-cat O2 and wiper motor as mine fired itself when the wipers froze to the windshield.


Holy smokes.. what was the breakdown on parts / labor? Both of those things are not terribly difficult to get to.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> Forge hoses ARE well made. Probably much better than generic Chinese hoses too...
> 
> Mine busted after 2.5 years of use of up to 21psi or so. Clamps do get loose with time (even though I use the UK made Hi-Grip forge use to provide).
> 
> ...


Update on this.
I passed on my concerns on hose fitment to my local Forge reseller.
Forge has identified the issue and is shipping me a replacement charge pipe to intercooler hose!

Good for Forge! :thumbup:


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

Converted2VW said:


> Update on this.
> I passed on my concerns on hose fitment to my local Forge reseller.
> Forge has identified the issue and is shipping me a replacement charge pipe to intercooler hose!
> 
> Good for Forge! :thumbup:


Thats great to here! Glad Forge has great support. Makes me feel good about my Forge purchase to replace my chinese hoses. So far, the Forge hoses haven't let me down.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

euroguy666 said:


> No Bentley book. But the radio wiring must be the culprit at this point since there is no more draw. Now when its running it almost sounds like a relay clicking on and off every 10 seconds or so. Not 100% sure though. Car vibrates alot with bfi motor mounts
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Hey, nice phone! I love my Droid Turbo. If you're hearing a relay clicking that sounds like your blinkers, but your blinkers don't turn on, odds are you have some metal shavings in your blinker stalk that are completing the circuit for the flasher relay when they shouldn't be. With the car off, you can spray the heck out of it with contact cleaner, and those clicking noises should go away. I did this the first time I had my steering wheel off and it hasn't come back since.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

lite1979 said:


> Hey, nice phone! I love my Droid Turbo. If you're hearing a relay clicking that sounds like your blinkers, but your blinkers don't turn on, odds are you have some metal shavings in your blinker stalk that are completing the circuit for the flasher relay when they shouldn't be. With the car off, you can spray the heck out of it with contact cleaner, and those clicking noises should go away. I did this the first time I had my steering wheel off and it hasn't come back since.


My blinkers work fine. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mine did, too, but the flasher relay was clicking like crazy when I wasn't using the blinkers. It wasn't lighting up the hazards or the turn signals; it was just clicking a lot.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I droves mine around the block to do some no lift shifts 
can't wait till spring 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoarded more random parts for when I get around to actually working on the car


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> Hoarded more random parts for when I get around to actually working on the car


I do that every chance I get. :laugh: Tried to crank mine, battery dead.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

20v master said:


> I do that every chance I get. :laugh: Tried to crank mine, battery dead.


I know those feels. It likes to die if I don't run it ever couple of days. Fixing the power draw on the airride is another thing on the to do list. 

I forgot to add that I walked to our back shop and started it but I'd rather it be nice and warm in the back shop while we had the blizzard.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pulled my radio out. Everything looks pretty good behind there. The foam around the wire even looks pretty intact. Not sure where to go from there. The wiring going to the radio fuse is definitely the culprit though. It's also for "interior monitoring" not sure what that means. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Could the "interior monitoring" be part of your dome light or rather that alarm sensor near there (the vent looking piece)?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Boulderhead said:


> Holy smokes.. what was the breakdown on parts / labor? Both of those things are not terribly difficult to get to.


$265 for the wiper motor
$250 for the O2 sensor
$ 37 for "shop supplies"

$132 to install motor
$154 to install sensor
$ 66 to diagnose CEL

$26 environment charge
$35 Tax

It being winter and me not having proper tools and a warm spot to work, I brought it to the shop. If it was still summer I would have attempted it myself.


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Got rid of the stock horns and installed a set of Hella T16s. What a difference.
I now have horns that I can be proud of.:thumbup:


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Exactly as redline said. I had a similar experience. I installed a cheap (it was free so don't hate lol) Oxygen sensor into the primary pre cat position, it ran good for about 10 minutes and about 9 miles later bam my car starts running like ****, blowing black smoke clouds for days, and stalling. I pull over, disconnect the MAF, and limped it home no problem. Saved myself a $80 tow truck bill. :thumbup:



No, dont do this. When you unplug the maf the car is relying on the 02 to adjust fueling. When both are not being used the car falls back on fuel tables but if you have a hardware issue, you could melt a piston in short order. Only unplug the maf if you know your o2 is in good shape!


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Finally dropped my poor O2M out of the car:










Next step: replace rear main seal (and input shaft seal since I'm in there anyway). Talk about a mess!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

DFWSKATE said:


> Hoarded more random parts for when I get around to actually working on the car


This escalated once the techs started to work on the car;

- 034 breather hose kit
- Forge 008
- APR turbo inlet pipe 
- 42DD catless downpipe
- I.E. coilpack adapter with new NGK plugs

They also notched the frame, changed oil, replaced some dryrotted fuel lines, and replaced a broken vacuum line.


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Got some new rims today

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

nitroTT said:


> Got some new rims today
> 
> Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


Pics!

I fixed my glovebox for the second time in 3 years today....saved some cash!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Coil Pack Harness*

Made up new coil pack harness.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

New injector o rings and a4 style injector leads with rubber boots.


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

Installed new "style 108" made-for-BMW BBS 18" wheels


----------



## johnebusch (Jan 9, 2005)

Haha! I think at this point, we are probably all hoarding MK1 parts... I think I could open a used parts store for MKI TT's... A while back a bought an entire spare suspension off a MK1 TT; engine cradle, front/rear arms, rear diff cradle, etc... At some point I'll finish powder coating them all and replacing bushings to poly... It never ends!


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Plans for this weekend...*


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice rotors Jim :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

johnebusch said:


> Haha! I think at this point, we are probably all hoarding MK1 parts... I think I could open a used parts store for MKI TT's...


That's true for sure. :laugh: I took the day off yesterday and spent it organizing my parts and throwing things away and getting ready to move my hoardings to my new shop.


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

sik wheels


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

TheDeckMan said:


> Nice rotors Jim :thumbup:


Thanks Noah, hope to get new rotors built, pads in, brakes bled and then do some bedding in the evening. 

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## jabjab (Jun 7, 2015)

Putting in my s2000 air filter today!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Drove the daily to get some beer. Damn pollen season!


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

:beer: I just finished my second bottle of Southern Tier Brewing's "One Buffalo"

I wouldn't have started drinking so early, but I got the clutch slave cylinder primed, got the O2M up and attached to the motor, and re-attached the hydraulic line to the slave (which took way longer than it should have). I should really get back out there and put my new transmission mount on, but I'm whooped from bench pressing that darn transmission, and I have one more beer in the fridge...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Patted in as its sleeping in the driveway, aside from the downpipe and random bits/machining I'm about ready for the engine build. I'm loving the XT and already have a few mods in mind, but I'm tired of not taking the TT out.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Meant to post this two days ago, but:

swapped most of the parts from the old steering rack onto the new one; darn inner tie rods would not budge, though. Note, for anyone who attempts this, do not try to heat up the inner tie rods with a torch. You will destroy them and have to get a new pair from germanautoparts.com.

Re-attached all of the power steering line supports on the transmission.

Put new BFI dogbone inserts in. There are a bunch of how-tos out there, but be careful; they're not all correct. If you can put that bolt in without compressing the mount first, you have your inserts in backward. Here's an example of someone posting a DIY and doing it wrong:

http://www.vwforum.com/forums/f15/diy-dogbone-removal-install-40464/

If you look closely, you'll see that the smaller insert (on the pendulum end of the mount) is backward. Sure, it's easier to put it back together this way, but that's not how it's supposed to go in. There are marks on the BFI mounts that indicate where they sit, specifically little notches in the polyurethane.

The pics are not up in this post, but this guy explains it right; you have to compress the mount in order for the bolt to reach the securing nut in the pendulum.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...one-Install-w-a-lot-of-pics-comparision-video

I also tried centering my shift stalk, but now that I've adjusted the cables, it doesn't seem to want to go into reverse. I'll wait until she's on the ground before I mess with it anymore.

I can't wait to drive it again!


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

A little engine bling. Porsche 911 oil and coolant caps.


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

New turbo back 3" stainless custom exhaust from AutoSpeed in Voorhees nj










Also replaced a cracked steering knuckle, upper front strut bushings, lower control arm bushings, power steering pump, new oil pan, ECS dogbone mount, new (used) wheels and new tires, alignment, and some other maintenance items ..... Expensive week lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ that sounds like an expensive list! Good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Tracked it! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

In preparation for the new engine, I deleted the SAI and EVAP canister balls.

Also scrubbed down my poor, neglected Stasis rear brakes that have developed 2 years of rust due to the car being wrapped up.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

Dogbone bushing... 

Highly recommend this, 110k on the odometer and it was pretty sloppy. 

Took less than 30 minutes total. A little grease and a c-clamp to put the bolt on is all it took.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Track day with wet pavement! Best enjoyed with a pinch of Quattro 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Everything done within the last 24 hours: Steering rack, subframe w/new poly sway bar bushings put back in car, new sway bar links, new insert-ed dogbone mount installed.

At this point, I just need to put the wheels back on, put her on the ground, top off the gear oil ( 2 quarts are in it right now, but the car's not level), put the battery tray, battery, and intake back in, and hope everything sounds normal when I fire her up.

Then I'm off to get an alignment.

But, the kitchen at Kelly's Korner needs me. Off to work I go. Happy Earth Week, everybody!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Converted2VW said:


> Track day with wet pavement! Best enjoyed with a pinch of Quattro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eace::beer:


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

Took out the glove box to replace sensor than pulled off my old spoiler to replace with a 3.2 spoiler.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

A flat pry bar? That sure is daring. Any damage to anything? How easily did it pop off heating up the underside? Here I am envisioning myself using fishing line for hours on end if I ever undertook this task. :laugh:


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

It is held on with four bolts and two plastic pins in the middle. There is no simple/nice way of getting through the tape other than heat and force. The pry bar was thin, flat and smooth. It was perfect to wedge under - hitting with a rubber mallet. Only took an hour that way. My bumper cover needs to get painted. They would have to blend the new paint on the other panels any way, If I don't paint the whole car, so it was low risk. You could always use plasti-dip to protect your paint if you were worried.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Drove it. It's been too long. The shift cables were messed up at first, and I kept trying to take off in 3rd, but since I adjusted it, it drives just like it should. I haven't gone over 30mph yet, but I still need an alignment.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Finally put my summer wheels on









Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

put the wheels on, time for adjustments and alignment


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

portos123 said:


> put the wheels on, time for adjustments and alignment


All is well in the universe again :thumbup:


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

nitroTT said:


> Finally put my summer wheels on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats your exhaust setup? Also why do you have the fenders wrapped in gold? Also what wheels are those, they look SUPER wide


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

For the exhaust its some truck tips to 3" pipes up to 3" high flow cats. The fended was replaced and it was green so i changed it to gold. I hope to make some carbon fiber ones soon. The wheels are 19×11 with 305/30 tires.

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

nitroTT said:


> For the exhaust its some truck tips to 3" pipes up to 3" high flow cats. The fended was replaced and it was green so i changed it to gold. I hope to make some carbon fiber ones soon. The wheels are 19×11 with 305/30 tires.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


Jesus Christ 19x11??


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep there are 2" hub centric spacers in the rear 1" up front 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

put some tires that fit instead of the dumb stretched ones that were on!








245/40/18 on 18x9/10 

got the exhaust fixed and fitted properly , finally able to drive this thing every day 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Tinted her out with 5% colorsafe 3M film limo black tint 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Used 3M too, but a different kind 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Converted2VW said:


> Used 3M too, but a different kind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I have been wanting to wrap my car for a wile.

How hard was it and did you have help ?

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

jsmith2015 said:


> Looks good. I have been wanting to wrap my car for a wile.
> 
> How hard was it and did you have help ?
> 
> Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


It's still ongoing...and I took it to my friend's shop. Not doing that myself


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

I've actually been thinking about that as well to cover up the horrific clear coat peeling. Nearly 25% of mine has had the clear coat come off in large chunks. I figure a wrap will buy me some time until I Set aside some cash for a full strip/respray. 

Did you wrap it yourself or have it done ? And was it expensive and/or difficult ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

Sniper911 said:


> Tinted her out with 5% colorsafe 3M film limo black tint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you also get the wind partition window tinted? at night with the top up how dark is it inside your car? i am thinking of going 5% also but wonder if the car will be overly dark and hard to see out of at night.


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

I did not get the partition tinted. It's very dark inside but I'm
Used to it. Every car I've ever owned has had the same tint. It does take some getting used to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Fixed the driveshaft (had lost a bolt out of the front Guibo joint), then rolled down to Streetcar Takeover in Indianapolis.










http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/eventsdrives/2016-streetcar-takeover/all-shots/



















Then put the car on their dyno... Dynojet 4-wheel dyno, pump gas, conservative boost, 361 whp (so about 480 bhp). I call that a "win"!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The torque on the 5-banger is crazy :thumbup:


----------



## YayItsBlake (Apr 11, 2016)

That thing looks FUN! Who really cares what a swap costs if you have the money to do it? 

Props on doing something different, and doing it well. 👍

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Several people have commented on cost... As the car sits today, all-in it was less than the base price of a brand new MK2 TTRS (when they were available). To me this is a much more desirable car than the TTRS...


----------



## YayItsBlake (Apr 11, 2016)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Several people have commented on cost... As the car sits today, all-in it was less than the base price of a brand new MK2 TTRS (when they were available). To me this is a much more desirable car than the TTRS...


That was my point in mentioning cost, not necessarily singling this car out as being a waste or anything. 

Now you have a car that's different from all of the other limp dick mk1's that you'll run across, and a really clean swap all in one.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I replaced my rear right ABS sensor. What a ****ing ***** of a job that was!

I basically had to destroy the old one to get it out. I used a few different screwdrivers and needle nose pliers to break it into shreds, then I was finally able to tap it out.

The new one was almost more difficult to put in, since it was so tight. Eventually, I got it lined up correctly and was able to tap it in with a hammer and screwdriver, but I spent at least two hours doing this. 

This was all done with the hub on, of course. With the hub removed, it would have been cake to get the old one out; getting the new one in would still be a PITA unless you actually had the wheel bearing housing off the car, though.

Now I get to hook up VCDS (running through a Windows 7 VM in VirtualBox, woot!) and clear that darn light off my gauge cluster. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sniper911 said:


> I did not get the partition tinted. It's very dark inside but I'm
> Used to it. Every car I've ever owned has had the same tint. It does take some getting used to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A friend's shop is doing my wrap.
It hasn't been expensive as he gave me a good deal.

I figured once I remove the wrap in a year or so, I'll respray the car


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

I did the dreaded fuel level sensor clean - and after it was all said and done - the gauge is still doing the same thing. I guess I'll just replace the whole unit next 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Any chance you have a close up photo of the actual fuel pickup area? I am having fuel starvation issues and want to use a Holley Fuel Mat, but I understand our pumps don't actually have a single point tube/inlet for the fuel inlet? Would love to see some photos of what it actually looks like...


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Sniper, have you tested your gauge?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Gauge does the same as so many others. It's shows past full but then when I start to get low will drop to half a tank - or acts erratic and will tell em I'm almost out of fuel even tho I should have about 1/4 tank. I use my trip OD to keep track of how soon I need fuel. It shows 1/8 tank when the key is off too. I have an entire new cluster to drop in that appears to have been refurbished in 2014 but I need to disable my immobilizer before I can drop it in - Hopefully I'll know better once the new cluster is in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

I bought these wheels about a month ago for $200 with brand new tires on them. It was too good a deal to pass up. But I hate the look of the stock wheel.








So today I cleaned, sanded, and painted them :









They'll do until I get my new 18" enkei kojins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ne2i (Jan 4, 2004)

*Oil cooler and gasket TTQ 225*

Had the oil cooler and gasket leak issue so did that in the 90 degree heat in TX. 225's are more fun as you have to pull the charge crossover tube to get in there. 
Also cured another vacuum leak.... Really like the new Milwaukee battery powered ratchets and impact driver. Makes all this stuff easy!

George


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I FINALLY facepalm got the car into a bodyshop. Turns out to be very minimal damage, only thing is the tail light housing bracket will need to be replaced, QP will likely be pushed back out and any left over imperfections will be filled. Having the whole car touched up, roof and votex spoiler repaired/painted/placed onto the car, and a new rear bumper fitted all for around $2,000. Glad I waited honestly as that price is hard to beat.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Teeguzi said:


>


Finally got new rotors onto car. Bed in later tonight when the roads are clear.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Trimmed up liners and gave the fenders a healthy roll so it's sitting on lip now :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

PSS9 and a racing seat, then took it to the track


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

New flex joint (guibo).


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Asked forgiveness while working on a friend's Acura right in front of her. Apparently guys my age can't replace brakes and rotors.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

Picked up 2 used Corbeau LG1s a while back and finally got around to replacing the fabric on one. Next weekend I'll knock out the other.

Sent from my HTC_M9u using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! 
Here's my setup (for now)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

prepped these bad boys to go in the TT. my fingers are all blistered but re stitching is pretty simple 
they really make me love the car again. always loved baseball seats and they were the reason I started looking at TTs
Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Where did you get those? I really need to replace the leather on my driver's seat, and that looks great! My original seats are gray, but I wouldn't mind putting black leather in there instead...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Love them baseball seats (black or optic amber, I don't discriminate by color lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

lite1979 said:


> Where did you get those? I really need to replace the leather on my driver's seat, and that looks great! My original seats are gray, but I wouldn't mind putting black leather in there instead...


they are whole seats out of a black optic package TT roadster. just redoing the stitching 
selling my stock black seats in good shape soon! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

You can get the new seat skins alone from Europe for about $2k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> You can get the new seat skins alone from Europe for about $2k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ecs sells the amber seat covers for like 1200 per piece lol. I don't even think you can buy the black ones anywhere , they were special order 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

So cheap. I'm getting a second set! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Any tips on keywords for finding replacement leather? 
I was thinking of taking my seats in to be re-upholstered. But if I can get some replacement Leather and do it myself, I would consider the option.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

This is exactly what I did for no less than an hour last night on Google. The best thing I could find was an old audiworld thread where the OP was talking to a seat skin manufacturer, trying to get enough interest to get them to buy the template for the mk1 TT seat leather. Let us know if you make any progress. I couldn't find any leads on the template(s) either. All most of us need is the driver's seat, from what I've read. 

All I find on ebay is the passenger's seat. Has anyone swapped the mechanics from a driver's seat to a passenger's?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

lite1979 said:


> This is exactly what I did for no less than an hour last night on Google. The best thing I could find was an old audiworld thread where the OP was talking to a seat skin manufacturer, trying to get enough interest to get them to buy the template for the mk1 TT seat leather. Let us know if you make any progress. I couldn't find any leads on the template(s) either. All most of us need is the driver's seat, from what I've read.
> 
> All I find on ebay is the passenger's seat. Has anyone swapped the mechanics from a driver's seat to a passenger's?


The seat track, height adjustment, etc are different form driver to passenger seat. But the baseball seats are the same mechanically as any other seat so this is not the true hold up.

The tough part about turning a passenger into a driver seat is actually finding a driver's side airbag and alcantara insert. These are seat specific (ie. driver has airbag on left side and insert on right and passenger is the opposite)


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Today I bought a Boxster so I can drive it during the summer and start putting the stroker all together and in the TT


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Significantly reduced the amount of trunk space 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

got the daily driven roadster new plates......


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

carsluTT said:


> got the daily driven roadster new plates......


can you explain the meaning if there is one? :sly:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> can you explain the meaning if there is one? :sly:


hum...... you ever seen these?











one could make a TT's if your creative enough


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

^Like!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

carsluTT said:


> hum...... you ever seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Lego 1 tho? The 1 threw me off haaha.

That TT model is amazing!


----------



## Usmcff1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Put a new DV on and watched the CEL cone back on. Parked it and walked away.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Usmcff1985 said:


> Put a new DV on and watched the CEL cone back on. Parked it and walked away.


What was the code?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Usmcff1985 said:


> Put a new DV on and watched the CEL cone back on. Parked it and walked away.


LOL Been there done that!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Got the fronts Raxled, and dropped TTremoRS off for ride height adjustment, SPC camber adjustment install, alignment, corner balance and road force balancing on the 7-year old "new" NT01's... Will be joining the Bluegrass Porsche Group at Putnam Park on Friday, Saturday, and 1/2 day Sunday this week...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Got the fronts Raxled, and dropped TTremoRS off for ride height adjustment, SPC camber adjustment install, alignment, corner balance and road force balancing on the 7-year old "new" NT01's... Will be joining the Bluegrass Porsche Group at Putnam Park on Friday, Saturday, and 1/2 day Sunday this week...


Cool! Take pics and destroy some P-cars please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Got the fronts Raxled, and dropped TTremoRS off for ride height adjustment, SPC camber adjustment install, alignment, corner balance and road force balancing on the 7-year old "new" NT01's... Will be joining the Bluegrass Porsche Group at Putnam Park on Friday, Saturday, and 1/2 day Sunday this week...


Happy hunting!


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Took a huge step forward in killing the mise list I started after breaking my shift fork.

Picked up my block and head from the machine shop.


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Started fitting the new front bumper today








And then Finished building the new headlights. Taking my old ones off to replace the lenses and realized someone butchered the internals. Luckily I had a doner set I could steal the old wiring and igniters out of. So i figured since I'm completely rebuilding them, I'll wire in the new demon eyes and DRLs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Where did you get new lenses. ...ebay lights ?

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

jsmith2015 said:


> Where did you get new lenses. ...ebay lights ?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


I bought a set of used headlights here on the board. They had broken tabs but lenses were perfect. It worked out great since i ended up needing the internals from one of them too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Got links for the led and relay you used for the dlr/blinker 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sniper911 said:


> Started fitting the new front bumper today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lights look good

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

jsmith2015 said:


> Got links for the led and relay you used for the dlr/blinker
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


I used a set of these :
Resister is already wired in line. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/181950922997

2x 60cm LED Light Strips Tube Switchback White/Amber Flexible DRL Turn Signal 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sniper911 said:


> I used a set of these :
> Resister is already wired in line.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/181950922997
> ...


Thank you. Totally going to bite your style

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwloco (Oct 14, 2006)

After both CV joint (right front) and Haldex replaced, all good (and wallet considerably lighter).

Spent 3 hours today detailing TT. All Leather got Lexol Cleaning, then Conditioner. Pressure washed complete car and engine bay (with lightest attachment). Rubber all treated with Armor All. 

Saw the 2004 TT Quattro Coupe while on the lift, and while new Haldex was being installed (off a 2003 with 20,000 fewer miles). Looks good. Clean. Well worth caring for and keeping.

81,000 miles and rolling.


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

The TT has a lot of trunk space!!! Yesterday I was able to fit two entire full size Trek road bikes in the trunk with all other biking gear for two people. And I could close the trunk!


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gave her a nice little steering wheel upgrade.:thumbup:


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

ramone23456 said:


> Gave her a nice little steering wheel upgrade.:thumbup:


Wow, what steering wheel is that? It's awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

arnoldcp said:


> Wow, what steering wheel is that? It's awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ebay. It takes a while for him to make it, but the quality is awesome.
It's a normal TT steering wheel he modifies. No need to send yours to him. It's a straight purchase.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I also just did a steering wheel upgrade 



MK2 TT FBSW


----------



## tucsonTT (Sep 11, 2016)

Gonzalo,

How do you like the OSIR glow stick shift center ring?

It does not look like they sell them anymore


----------



## tucsonTT (Sep 11, 2016)

Sucked it up and bought a new key from the dealership. It was about 60 dollars more than what I was quoted from a sketchy locksmith. I stopped by today to get a quote (late late afternoon), and I was out the door in less than an hour with a key cut and program. Maybe not the money I wanted to spend, but price of mind that I will never have to tow this car into dealership if I lose a key. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Ordered supertech valves arp main studs cam gear bokt and crank bolts adjustable cam gear pretty much everything to rebuild my new aeb head and rebuild the bottom end. So now everything is arp.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

tucsonTT said:


> Gonzalo,
> 
> How do you like the OSIR glow stick shift center ring?
> 
> It does not look like they sell them anymore


http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Audi-TT-Mk1-...064363?hash=item3608fd7d2b:g:SHcAAOSwFGNWSOrF

Bought mine from this guy on ebay, great man, super friendly, and sent me a second led strip since my first one was bent and down the road stopped working. Highly recommend this since OSIR doesn't make them anymore and these are really bright :thumbup:

Edit = Here's a better pic of the steering wheel also:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Put it through a full weekend of track abuse at NOLA Motorsports Park. Great times!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The mk2 wheel looks so much better, that's on the list!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> The mk2 wheel looks so much better, that's on the list!


I agree the mk2 rotors look amazing! (Are you referring to those?) but the superleggeras are so much lighter and more track suited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Finally installed my Stable Energies rear harness bar, alongside a QS Replica net that was a limited production run by a fellow named Garth over on the UK forum. Came out great imo.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I think we need to make it a priority to keep this thread going guys, even little things you guys do. Would encourage more forum activity and give us all more TT porn to look at! 

Today I finally sorted my suspension, needs an alignment now for the front, but the rear I dialed in myself almost exactly how I want it.


----------



## tucsonTT (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice Gonzalo! You posted early about Niche wheel weight. But never elaborated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

I made the responsible decision and spent nearly a grand on racecar parts


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

224rebels said:


> I made the responsible decision and spent nearly a grand on racecar parts


Hell yeah! What'd you buy?


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

Finally got the TTQ up on the Quick Jack after having them sit and collect dust for awhile.












Sent from my HTC_M9u using Tapatalk


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Hell yeah! What'd you buy?


Eurodyne Maestro Tuning Suit, UroTuning SS Brake Lines, UroTuning Misc. Emissions Delete Resistors, ECS Tuning R8 Coil Pack Spacers, and ECS Tuning Coil Pack Hold Downs. That was the ~$1000 I commented about yesterday. Today I bought BFI Stage 2 Motor Mounts, and now... I'm broke :laugh:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

New Deka ETX30L Lightweight battery installed. This thing is ridiculously small (and cheap :laugh

400 Cold Cranking Amps, weighs roughly 21lbs! IIRC Oem battery is in the 40+lb range correct? Solid weight savings.


----------



## TURBO_TT (Mar 12, 2013)

The stock battery is 675cca and most people get the 600cca from many manufacturers as a replacement - interested to see how long will the 400cca last.
I ran a 300cca one on my mk4 Jetta and it didn't do well especially when the temps dropped. GL


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

discovered my Thule XL box fits on the TT lol

think I got to the bottom of my fan issue. I ordered a new OEM thermo switch in the radiator. hopefully it fixes it. 

next is get a few revisions on E85 because the trims ran lean over the past year. then need to get a pump gas tune made then she's solid! 

next season is a clutch , stock one does not like no lift shift and launch control with the haldex in competition mode 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

TURBO_TT said:


> The stock battery is 675cca and most people get the 600cca from many manufacturers as a replacement - interested to see how long will the 400cca last.
> I ran a 300cca one on my mk4 Jetta and it didn't do well especially when the temps dropped. GL


Thanks for the good wishes!

I live in Florida. CCA's are calculated at 0* F. We never get remotely close to those temperatures. Should have no problems at all. Not to mention these batteries carry a 1 year warranty. $80 every 2 years is no big deal even if it were to fail imo :beer:


More updates: Finished my full buffing/polishing of the car. 




Need to throw some wax on her now and she'll be pristine for a long time. 

Products used for reference:

Lake Country Dual Action (DA) Backing Plate - 6"	
Lake Country Orange Light Cutting Pad - 6.5"	
Lake Country White Polishing Pad - 6.5"	
Meguiar's Ultra Finishing Polish M205 - 8 oz	
Meguiar's Ultra-Cut Compound M105 - 8 oz	
Porter Cable 7424 XP Random Orbital Buffer (This thing is amazing)


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Oem Rear position bushings and our very own Noah's GT1 Delrin bushings (Phoenix Engineering) for the fronts


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

What camber did you end up with?


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Hazard Switch repair.*

My hazard switch was going on me. Hazards were fine, but the left/right turn indicators would not blink. They would go on without blinking.
This was my second switch, so I was not looking forward to buying another one.
Did a search and found a repair thread from our friends in the UK forums detailing how to take the switch apart and where to focus for the repair.
I followed all of the cleaning directions except for the glass paper. I found there was just not enough room to try and get some paper in there to scrub the contacts clean. I focused on using the cleaning solutions and I'm glad to say that it's worked great so far.
Here is what I ordered from Amazon: This & This.
Got it all done for about $20, which is way less than the cost of a replacement switch.


----------



## bmwloco (Oct 14, 2006)

Dug out my TT from 6-7" of new snow, then drove it around enough to knock the snow off.

Got on one hill, so steep, and so slick, no traction - even with Quattro!

Backed down into a driveway, turned it nose down hill, put it in first and let the brakes do their thing. No drama.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

20v master said:


> What camber did you end up with?


Don't know yet, car has to be aligned first. Before I align it I want to have the suspension sorted. I'm fairly certain my strut is bent in from the accident since swapping in a spindle did not entirely fix my problem. Driver's side wheel is still sitting with more camber than the passenger. 



Got rid of the Euro plate and did some cutting. The bumper is cracked in a few small places anyways + riddled with rock chips so tbh it didn't hurt me to do it. I like the look of it now. V6 bumper down the road is the goal so for now this will do. 
Used some similar style grill I found online. Looks solid imo. 

Also currently working on getting some custom intercooler piping welded up so I can ditch the red couplers :facepalm: lol.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Don't know yet, car has to be aligned first. Before I align it I want to have the suspension sorted. I'm fairly certain my strut is bent in from the accident since swapping in a spindle did not entirely fix my problem. Driver's side wheel is still sitting with more camber than the passenger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of meat what size tires are those. 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I scored a brand new Valeo 731606 radiator for $18.xx shipped off Amazon :screwy:

Warehouse deal because the box was ****ed up (to be fair the box was really ****ed up!) and the radiator has "scratches" on the top. :what::what::what:

Just got it today and it's brand new, with barely any scratches and only 1 spot where some fins got bent in but can be straightened out. 

This doesn't make sense to me, but I'm not gonna argue lol


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

ramone23456 said:


> My hazard switch was going on me. Hazards were fine, but the left/right turn indicators would not blink. They would go on without blinking.
> This was my second switch, so I was not looking forward to buying another one.
> Did a search and found a repair thread from our friends in the UK forums detailing how to take the switch apart and where to focus for the repair.
> I followed all of the cleaning directions except for the glass paper. I found there was just not enough room to try and get some paper in there to scrub the contacts clean. I focused on using the cleaning solutions and I'm glad to say that it's worked great so far.
> ...



I had to clean mine not too long ago. I took it apart and used some emory cloth to clean the contacts. I'm gonna try the solutions, as the turn signals are intermittent now again. Thanks for the thread link.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Put stock springs in. Able to drive the car now even in the worst uneven ice roads and slush did quite well with all seasons. 

Also attempting struts and suspension work with out a impact gun is so foolish and just plane awful

34 dollar harbo freight electric gun solved all hiccups 

Thanks gonzalo by the way

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

Bought some Planted Technologies seat bases in preparation for the Sparco Evo seats I will be getting. Pretty expensive at $140 Each but you can't put a price on safety. Just wish I had bought The set TheDeckMan was selling while I had the chance...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Just to keep this thread going...in the last 3 months:
- PSS 9 suspension (had ST before which I loved)
- Michelin PSS
- new spark plugs
- valve cover gasket
- new 80C thermostat
- cast aluminum coolant joints


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

Converted2VW said:


> Just to keep this thread going...in the last 3 months:
> - PSS 9 suspension (had ST before which I loved)
> - Michelin PSS
> - new spark plugs
> ...


how was the valve cover gasket? mine needs done but i'm lazy lol


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Rolled over 1500 miles on the freshly built engine. Have everything to do an oil change.

Meticulously wet sanded headlights starting at 400 grit and ending at 2000 grit then polished/waxed. 

Received my catch can so I'm mapping out how I'm going to pipe everything. Going to keep it closed instead of vented.

Received some multi-sized silicone hose in order replace aged vacuum lines when installing catch can.

Shopping for a 75mm throttle body for the APR Intake Manifold that will go in place after the catch can is installed.

Preparing to ship wideband ECU to Motoza for tune.

Trying to decide if I should pull the trigger on Braum seats I've been eyeballing for a while to replace the poor stock seats.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

224rebels said:


> how was the valve cover gasket? mine needs done but i'm lazy lol


One of the easiest things to do. Minimal work.


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

hunTTsvegas said:


> One of the easiest things to do. Minimal work.


Good to know! Did you rtv or just gasket?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I totally outsourced the job ^ 

Today I installed the madmax dv to check it out.

Also fixed one of the roadster's visors  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Got a cel with the madmax dv. Just cleared codes and will drive her again today to see what's up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> Got a cel with the madmax dv. Just cleared codes and will drive her again today to see what's up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well since you cleared the code, what was it for? The Max DV didn't cause the code unless there is a leak.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

It was weird...cel came on but the only codes that showed up were the same misfire codes (random and cyl 2) that show ocassionnaly but that haven't triggered a cel before.

Definitely not DV related.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Converted2VW said:


> Just to keep this thread going...in the last 3 months:
> - PSS 9 suspension (had ST before which I loved)
> - Michelin PSS
> - new spark plugs
> ...


Do you like the PSS 9's more over the ST's? (In terms of performance/stiffness). 

Nice updates brotha, keep up the good work. :beer:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Tested alternator and received 8v going to the battery so I'd say the alternator is on the way out. 

Mailed my cluster off to speedometer solutions for rework.

Mailed my wideband ecu off to Motoza for Immo/tune.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Do you like the PSS 9's more over the ST's? (In terms of performance/stiffness).
> 
> Nice updates brotha, keep up the good work. :beer:


Thanks man.

The PSS are much better than the ST for track applications, not the mention they are damping-adjustable.

Don't get me wrong, the ST were good on the street but are out of their element on track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Jumped on a used IE street intake cam, they're like hen's teeth and I knew I'd regret not buying it :thumbup:


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

Snagged a used Sparco Evo XL off of craigslist for $225, bought a pair of planted technologies seat bases, and after a bit of miscommunication and some FANTASTIC customer service I've got a set of Planted aluminum side mounts on the way from TruMotorsports.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Got my Treadstone T11 intercooler which came in today alongside my $18 Valeo radiator :laugh:

Can't wait to see those IAT's plummet below ambient.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Garbage Ebay Intercooler vs a true performance intercooler. 

Maximum airflow boys! :laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Garbage Ebay Intercooler vs a true performance intercooler.
> 
> Maximum airflow boys! :laugh:


I like it! 

Also! What et wheels are your 9" wide? Set up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Converted2VW said:


> I like it!
> 
> Also! What et wheels are your 9" wide? Set up?
> 
> ...


Thanks brotha,

Wheels are et +30. 15mm Front and 20 MM rear Spacers.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

What I have now dubbed the "carpet mod"





Basically you remove the carpet, and then strip the carpet off the foam/sound deadening. The carpet on top can be reused and fits just like OEM as you can see in the second pic. This removes 14.5lbs :thumbup:


----------



## Austin316 (Mar 3, 2016)

Just installed my K&N/ Keg intake. Love the sound too 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Installed lightened dash supports*

TT Porn:










Thanks Noah!

Cheers!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks great Jim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Damn...this thread is still going strong. Excellent.

Latest thing I did to my old TT with 220k on the clock - Got rear-ended at a red light by a texting idiot. Pushed me into the 2 cars in front of me.










And the new one with 91k on the clock:










The wheels aren't my first choice.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I'm on my 3rd one too! :laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

20v master said:


> I'm on my 3rd one too! :laugh:


It must be a sickness...

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

- Stage 1 Malone Tuning
- Coil Pack replacement on all 4 cylinders
- n75 valve
- oil change


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm making light weight door cards out of Coroplast.





Got my custom MK1 steering wheel finally. This is the best steering wheel I have ever held in my life.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Changed my rear brakes.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Austin316 (Mar 3, 2016)

Got my new wheels in the mail today, hopefully i can get them test fitted tomorrow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyin-low (May 10, 2014)

I washed it












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

Installed a New Shifter & New Alacantra Shift Boot & Test fit a MOMO Steering Wheel.









Sent from my HTC_M9u using Tapatalk


----------



## Austin316 (Mar 3, 2016)

nbkkb7x said:


> Installed a New Shifter & New Alacantra Shift Boot & Test fit a MOMO Steering Wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What shifter is that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

Austin316 said:


> What shifter is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.cbauto-solutions.co.uk

Sent from my HTC_M9u using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Replaced some crappy hoses and connectors on coolant system.

installed a Cupra R lip


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Converted2VW said:


> Replaced some crappy hoses and connectors on coolant system.
> 
> installed a Cupra R lip


Post some pictures you tease


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

adjusted my rear camber to sit lip 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

portos123 said:


> adjusted my rear camber to sit lip
> 
> 
> 
> ...





this being a 17x10.5 on a 245/40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hayden 401 cooler tucked away behind my intercooler. Will be used to cool down the power steering fluid. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Updated Rear Brakes*

I've been wanting to upgrade my solid to vented rotors for years...finally found the time. Also replaced rear brake lines while I was all apart.





































Before and After:










Struggled with multiple hose failures on power bleeder...my fault. Overall very happy with results.










Cheers!


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice job! Motive hoses fail and make a mess, don't they? Thanks for the reminder to order new hose for mine.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

J Patterson said:


> Nice job! Motive hoses fail and make a mess, don't they? Thanks for the reminder to order new hose for mine.


OMG JP, what a mess!

The hose broke once and sprayed everyplace (Fool Me Once); I cut off bad section and re-clamped then continued. Second time it popped in same place (Fool Me Twice) I went to auto part store and got some 5/16" ID fuel hose and finished up; no longer clear but honestly it doesn't matter.

Car got two nice soapy water baths in the engine bay, hood, fenders and roof. 

Cheers!


----------



## Silver928 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Shock and strut replacement*

Replaced rear shocks and front struts with Bilstein touring. Also replaced strut mounts and bearings. Shocks and Struts we're shot as well as strut mounts, 63000 miles.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Created a template for spare tire well cover.










Cheers!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Liking it Jim :thumbup:


----------



## Austin316 (Mar 3, 2016)

New wheels and tires mounted today
Alzor 18" 020 et+25 and Hankook Ventus V12 Evo2's











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

^^^^ Looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Austin316 said:


> New wheels and tires mounted today
> Alzor 18" 020 et+25 and Hankook Ventus V12 Evo2's
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot what stock ride height looked like. Makes me not feel so bad about my racing suspension looking high anymore :laugh:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Mocal 16 row oil cooler






And USP motorsports steel brake lines + Tyrol Sport brake stiffening kit.


----------



## Austin316 (Mar 3, 2016)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I forgot what stock ride height looked like. Makes me not feel so bad about my racing suspension looking high anymore :laugh:


Yeah coils are the next step. It'll look lifted for a little bit lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Took the car out for a little R&R*






Worked my way to speed after a cold & foggy morning, the afternoon cleared up wonderfully. Rear brake up-grade was totally worth it; not for additional braking feel/power but for how much cooler they run. Still a little behind car, apexes weren't perfect but overall not too bad after a 2 year absence.

Cheers!


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

finally lowered it


----------



## Ivo2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi, today i just contacted vendor to buy a new Audi TT for my wife, this is model in french forum Audi TT. I'm just checking VIN code. 


__________________
Assez de réglages pour rencontrer des filles russes


----------



## tucsonTT (Sep 11, 2016)

Finally got the new wheels on, very please with the Niche Essen's and love the look! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Installed RS4 Steering Wheel*


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Test post since Photosucket won't host pics any longer.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

Drove to a friend's house in Muskoka to add some subtle bling to my wife's TT: eBay 986 Boxster calipers, USRT brackets and Hawk HPS pads.


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

Teeguzi said:


> Test post since Photosucket won't host pics any longer.


Clean!! What front bumper is that? Rieger?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

Lorem said:


>


What steering wheel is that and how do I get one?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Mocal 16 row oil cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Gonzalo! Have you notice improvement on engine running temps while on track? How much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

recaro19 said:


> Clean!! What front bumper is that? Rieger?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The nose is from SRS-Tec: 

http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/TT-8N/Front-bumper-A1-Audi-TT-8N::112.html?XTCsid=34f8d2df6dda8b68d742ffd0eabd7582

Cheers!


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

Replaced my back convertible top windscreen & added mounts for my schroth harnesses.









Sent from my HTC_M9u using Tapatalk


----------



## vilord (Nov 13, 2015)

Silver928 said:


> Replaced rear shocks and front struts with Bilstein touring. Also replaced strut mounts and bearings. Shocks and Struts we're shot as well as strut mounts, 63000 miles.


How do you like the touring shocks/struts? I put them in my bimmer and like them, but was trying to decide whether to go touring or sport in the TT.

Also *waves* from Framingham


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

nbkkb7x said:


> Replaced my back convertible top windscreen & added mounts for my schroth harnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you up to here? Can you describe how you got the interior out to this point? I have a project in mind and need to strip down to where your photo is now... Any insights/help to get there would be appreciated!


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

I knew a little bit of what I was getting into as I ran a power cable for a battery relocate in the trunk a while back. The toughest part was getting the trim behind the seat off without breaking 16 year old plastic. The windscreen glass and motor can be removed as one unit. I found this out after I had already tapped out the rivets to change the drive belt. Schroth harness anchor was easy to mount, there is a unibody bar that runs across the car that I was able to bolt to. Let me know if you have any other questions. Car is still pretty much in this state until next month.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Relocated front plate (smoothed out the 4 holes in the plastic plate insert).










Replaced the door switch in the driver's side latch.

Added a DICE iPod unit to my stock sound system.

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tucsonTT (Sep 11, 2016)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Relocated front plate (smoothed out the 4 holes in the plastic plate insert).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How hard was the switch replacement for you? 

Sent from my S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Installed a luggage rack and suitcase!*










More pix here.


----------



## Madriverarms (Aug 24, 2017)

MCPaudiTT said:


> More pix here.


What brand lift is that (shown in your other pics)?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Madriverarms said:


> What brand lift is that (shown in your other pics)?


This is the "current version" of the 4 post in that garage: http://www.gregsmithequipment.com/Atlas-Garage-Pro-8000-EXT

And this is the 2-post I have in another bay: http://www.gregsmithequipment.com/Atlas-PV-9P


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Dropped off some parts at a new performance shop I was told about so they can install "a few bits" I have had sitting on the shelf for an average of 4+ years...

https://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/the-grey-car/redstone-performanc/


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Dropped off some parts at a new performance shop I was told about so they can install "a few bits" I have had sitting on the shelf for an average of 4+ years...
> 
> https://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/the-grey-car/redstone-performanc/


Mike, 75w140 with with the LSDs.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

NoGo on the MT-90, then?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Mike, 75w140 with with the LSDs.


WaveTrac says OEM fluid or compatible... There are no solid friction modifiers in MT-90. Where is your recommendation from? (I see it on their site now... That still isn't clear to me. Redline has lots of options of different mixes. But I guess I will go with their recommendation and I hope I don't lose the good feel the MT-90 provided for shifting!)

And did you get my Facebook Message? Looking for some alignment guidance...


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

MCPaudiTT said:


> WaveTrac says OEM fluid or compatible... There are no solid friction modifiers in MT-90. Where is your recommendation from? (I see it on their site now... That still isn't clear to me. Redline has lots of options of different mixes. But I guess I will go with their recommendation and I hope I don't lose the good feel the MT-90 provided for shifting!)


FYI, I called WaveTrac directly. MT-90 is _*perfectly acceptable*_ to use. DO NOT use Redline ShockProof with a WaveTrac. Case closed!

But Max, still want some alignment recs!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

tucsonTT said:


> How hard was the switch replacement for you?
> 
> Sent from my S8 using Tapatalk


And...I haven't looked here for quite some time. Sorry.

Switch replacement honestly wasn't that difficult.

You have to remove the door card and lock mechanism (no need to remove the door handle).
Cut the two wires from the old switch and remove the retaining clip.
Splice in the new switch and pop it back in the lock mechanism with the retaining clip.
Reinstall the lock mechanism.
Put the door card back on (probably the hardest part).

Wipe hands on pants.

For those needing the door switch, they can be had on eBay for like $10. For those needing the whole lock mechanism (I did on my old car), they are the same as Boxster lock mechanisms of that same generation.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Micro-Switch...A4-A6-A8-TT/885201972?iid=142359917628&chn=ps

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Also about to paint my calipers...a garish bright orange.


----------



## AlbertaAndy (Jun 28, 2018)

About to take the roof rails off and repaint them. They aren’t bubbling just fading down to the black primer. I also will prep and paint the eyelids I have and throw them on.


----------

